# Dies und Das - Der Community Talk



## iNSANE! (21. September 2005)

So, Jungs, ich möchte im Interesse von Usern die in diesem Rocky Forum nicht so zu Hause sind einen weiteren "Community Talk" Thread aufmachen, zum quatschen, erzählen, und sich einfach austauschen.

Der SWITCH Thread und die Gallery sollten irgendwo auch das bleiben was sie sind - so finden auch externe User sich zurecht - und das was sie suchen (Bilder usw)

Let's talk about sex, baby - and the rest.


----------



## iNSANE! (21. September 2005)

Hi Jungs, nachdem ich heute vor Kreativität geradezu sprühe möchte ich jetzt mal einen Thread erstellen in dem ihr euch der Community vorstellen könnt. Nachdem wir uns ja aller schon durch gelaber "kennen" könnte das ja ganz interessant sein!

Wer seid ihr? Technische Daten?
Bikes?
Was tut ihr? - Privat, beruflich, aufm Bike?
Wo wohnt ihr?
Welche persönlichen Erfolge habt / hattet ihr beim Biken? Privat? Beruflich?
Welche Ziele habt / hattet ihr beim Biken? Privat? Beruflich?
Warum biket ihr?
Motto?
Essen?
Film / Musik?

Und gerne auch Dinge die ich vergessen hab - oder persönliche Statements


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschotte (21. September 2005)

dann fang ich mal an: 

ich find es bemerkswert, wie sachlich und klar es bei uns abgeht und das nahezu alle fragen/ungereimtheiten ohne direkten ba support beseitigt werden können. wenn man sich dagegen viele andere foren anschaut.  

ein hoch auf uns im rocky-forum


----------



## numinisflo (21. September 2005)

Ich erhebe auch mein frisch geöffnetes kühles Blondes für die gesamte RM-Galerie! Schön das man sich hier nicht nur aufgrund der Besten und Schönsten Bikes von den Anderen unterscheidet, sondern auch durch das Fehlen von Schimpf&Schande! 

YO

BIS AM SAMSTAG IN NÜRNBERG!!!!



Numinisflo.


----------



## s.d (22. September 2005)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen Rocky gibt es ja nicht umsonst schon seit 25 Jahren


----------



## schlappmacher (22. September 2005)

Tag,

* Zustimmung!  * Das RM Forum ist ziemlich spamfrei, man hilft sich und hat Spass dran...

Leider finde ich es einfach nur kurzsichtig, dass sich RM/bikeaction aus dem ibc zurückgezogen hat. Auf meine 
 "Einladung" drüben hat sich leider noch niemand gemeldet; ich hatte zwar auch nix erwartet, aber ich finde es schade drum. 
40,000 ibc forumsmitglieder sind einige potentielle RM-Kunden und viele treue RM Fans, die man zumindest per sporadischer Betreuung in diesem Forum erreichen kann...

Hm, wegen der neuen Modelle: Es schaut so aus, als ob mein Slayer 04 mein erstes und mein letztes RM ist...

Ciao,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## soederbohm (22. September 2005)

So, bin zwar noch kein Rocky Fahrer, aber auf dem besten Weg dahin (nächstes Frühjahr).

WER? Martin Fritz, 180cm, 85kg, braune Haare, grün-blaue Augen, 22.05.81 --> 24 Jahre

BIKE? Aktuell: Red Bull Factory CC-500 mit Psylo SL '02 (siehe Profil), Selbstaufbau Rennrad
Ab nächstes Frühjhar: Slayer 2006 Selbstaufbau mit All Mountain 1, Juicy 7 uvm.   

SEIT WANN? Ich fahre seit 8 Jahren, angefangen mit XC und Marathon, jetzt mehr und mehr in Richtung Tour und Light Freeide.

WAS? Ich studiere BWL und Maschinenbau an der TU München und arbeite nebenher als Werkstudent bei einem Unternehmen für Kommunikations- und Meßtechnik. Auf dem Bike mache ich meist die Berge im Chiemgau unsicher, speziell die vielen Trails im Priental, von denen ich jede Woche neue entdecke. Außerdem bin ich bei der Bergwacht, um die Biker, die es bei uns in der Gegend zerlegt von der Straße kratzen zu können   

WO? Erstwohnsitz in Aschau im Chiemgau, unter der Woche jedoch meist zwecks Studium oder Job in München, Nymphenburg anzutreffen.

ERFOLGE? Hm, wenige, aber habe im letzten Jahr meine Fahrtechnik stark verbessert, um den Kauf meines neuen Slayers vor meinem Gewissen zu rechtfertigen   Sonst ein paar Platzierungen unter den ersten 100 bei Marathons am Gardasee, in Garmisch und am Tegernsee.

ZIELE? Weiterhin fahrtechnisch weiterkommen, Drops über 60cm springen  , beruflich mein Studium in 3 Jahren hinter mir haben und dann ein Job haben, der mir genug Zeit zum Biken lässt und mir die Möglichkeit bietet, hier wohnen zu bleiben.

WARUM? Weil es mir Spaß macht, mir selbst beim Biken meine körperlichen Grenzen aufzuzeigen, zudem liebe ich die Natur und die Berge und es ist einfach eine unglaubliche Befriedigung, eine verzwickte Stelle in einem Trail nach viel Üben endlich einmal geschafft zu haben   

MOTTO? "Man trifft jeden Menschen 2 Mal!" und "Rechne immer mit der Dummheit der anderen", speziell im Straßenverkehr!

ESSEN? Italienisch und chinesich, selbst gemacht im Restaurant oder gleich vor Ort, ist mir alles Recht!

FILM? Der Teaser zu NWD VI, ansonsten Herr der Ringe, Matrix I und III und Ice Age

MUSIK? Beinahe alles, sehr vielseitig, meist aber Hiphop und R&B, gern auch Musik, wie sie in Kranked oder NWD läuft, kenn mich damit nur leider zu wenig aus   

Biken ist kein Sport, sondern eine Lebenseinstellung!


----------



## iNSANE! (22. September 2005)

@ Schlappmacher - ja schade, aber irgendwie auch klar - so sind se die BA Jungs...schade.
Ich denke auch dass ich evtl ein anderes Fabrikat als Rocky als Nachfolger haben werde - es lebe die Abwechslung. Und so wie sich Proceed auf www.vertriders.com engagiert ist das echt ne feine Sache.

Ansonsten - schade dass sich keiner in dem "Introducing: Myself" Thread mal einträgt - habt ihr nix zu sagen?   

AUf gehts!


----------



## Osti (22. September 2005)

Ja, ist irgendwie schade, dass BA den Kunden-Support hier schleifen lässt, nachdem der Phil das super gemacht hat. Ich habe schon zig mal bei BA angerufen oder ne Mail geschickt. Wenn sie denn mal antworten, dann Monate später. So stelle ich mir das mit dem Kunden-Support im Premium-Segment nicht vor. 

Aber dafür bekommt man ja hier schnelle und kompetente Hilfe unter einander. Siehe Lager-Thread.   

Muss leider auch zugeben, dass ich meinem RM7 untreu geworden bin und mir ein Proceed VRC zugelegt habe. Ich war/bin zwar super mit den Fahreigenschaften des RM7 zufrieden, aber mittlerweile macht mir das Rad zuviel Stress. Alleine dieses Jahr sind mir 2 Dämpfer kaputt gegangen (insgesamt jetzt 3) und die Lager sind auch hin. Erhoffe mir von dem Proceed einfach weniger Wartungs- und Reparaturaufwände. Ob dem auch so ist, muss sich allerdings erst noch zeigen. 

Bin im Moment noch unschlüssig, ob ich das RM7 verkaufen, oder ins Wohnzimmer stellen soll?   

Osti


----------



## derschotte (22. September 2005)

Osti schrieb:
			
		

> Bin im Moment noch unschlüssig, ob ich das RM7 verkaufen, oder ins Wohnzimmer stellen soll?
> Osti


stell es ins wohnzimmer  
werd es auch mal so machen. es war schon immer von der optik her mein traumbike. ich könnte es nieeee verkaufen. zumal was da an finanzen drinsteckt, lässt jeden nicht mtb-verückten nur in ohnmacht fallen  und dann wieder für ne apfel und nen ei abgeben? NIE


----------



## Jendo (23. September 2005)

@all RMs.
Ich finds einfach spitze das hier in der RM Forum Abteilung sehr viele Vernütige Leute unterwegs sind! Das fremdgehen mit anderen Bikes gehört auf jedenfall dazu, sonst wird es ja mit der Zeit langweilig.Auch Prima ist wie sich der Switch Thread entwickelt hat. Das hätt wohl vorher keiner geahnt. thx daher an Numinisflo.
Ich freu mich auf viele weiter spannende Pics und Threads.
Cheers Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (23. September 2005)

Wer seid ihr? jop, ich bins. Robert 



Technische Daten? 173cm; 61kg Kampfgewicht...

Bikes? RM Switch; RM Rasouli; Commencal Cadre VIP

Was tut ihr? - Privat, beruflich, aufm Bike? ab Montag gehts beim mir los mit Multimediatechnik an der FH MIttweida (tief im Osten, bei Chemnitz)

Wo wohnt ihr? heut noch in Leipzig und morgen ab 15uhr in Mittweida  

Welche persönlichen Erfolge habt / hattet ihr beim Biken? Privat? Beruflich? Puh... 3 Semester Studium- abbruch! naja. Davor 9 Jahre Gesangsausbildung im Chorischen und Solistischen Bereich (mit Musikabi...haha, nie wieder!)
bin mit 10 Jahren mit dem Bike in ein Stacheldrahtzaun gefahren.Die Narben sind immernoch von oben bis unten sichtbar (machen Narben sexy?).

Welche Ziele habt / hattet ihr beim Biken? Privat? Beruflich? Ziele gibt es beim biken viele für mich! Will mich stetig verbessern und die geistige Hemmschwelle bei Drops und co. weiter nach oben schieben (ist noch nicht die höchste  )

Warum biket ihr? Weil ich Sportler bin und meine ganze Energie nicht an anderen auslassen will. Sowieso bekommt man den Kopf schön frei und schafft sich neue Ideen.Vom Adrenalin ganz zu schweigen. Ich bin einfach verliebt ins biken, ich brauchs einfach  

Motto? mmmh.genau

Essen? alles was es gibt, aber schwerer werd ich trotzdem nicht

Film / Musik? von Gregorianik über Klassic nach Pop bis HipHop.

Und gerne auch Dinge die ich vergessen hab - oder persönliche Statements:
Habt ihr auch diese Sammellust?? ich hab drei Bikes. Fahren kann ich nur eins! Wozu ich immer versuch die besten und teuersten teile zu bekommen obwohl ich nichtmal ein bissl Fahrtechnik kann.... ich verstehs einfach nicht.Das ist ne üble Krankheit 

Gruß Jendo


----------



## numinisflo (23. September 2005)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> @all RMs.
> Ich finds einfach spitze das hier in der RM Forum Abteilung sehr viele Vernütige Leute unterwegs sind! Das fremdgehen mit anderen Bikes gehört auf jedenfall dazu, sonst wird es ja mit der Zeit langweilig.Auch Prima ist wie sich der Switch Thread entwickelt hat. Das hätt wohl vorher keiner geahnt. thx daher an Numinisflo.
> Ich freu mich auf viele weiter spannende Pics und Threads.
> Cheers Jendo




Merci Jendo, mich freuts auch unglaublich das das Forum allgemein und der Switchthread ins besondere so aktiv ist >>>  .


Numinisflo.


----------



## Torsten (23. September 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

ich möchte Euren Informationdrang nicht stoppen, *aber* ihr solltet Euch an die Forumregeln für den Herstellerbereich halten. Die soll als Supportforum agieren und für Fragen und Tipps zur Verfügung stehen.  

Das dieses Forum nicht von RM/BikeAction betreut wird, hebt diese Regeln nicht auf. 

Wenn wir das als Moderatoren hier für Euch zulassen, dann werden die anderen Herstellerforen dieses Recht auch einforden. Gleiches Recht für alle.

Deshalb möchte ich Euch bitten, hierfür den *Community-Talk* zu verwenden. 


Gruß Torsten Moderator


----------



## Ikonoklast (23. September 2005)

Wer seid ihr? 
Basti
Technische Daten?
1,89m, 62kg, 17jahre
Bikes?
rm switch richie, rm rm7, rm element t.o, rm element tsc, undn dmr rythm
Was tut ihr? - Privat, beruflich, aufm Bike?
privat, naja... halt auch was, beruflich bin ich schüler und aufm bike fahr ich alles was spass macht, am liebsten tricks über grosse stepdown gaps
Wo wohnt ihr?
97618 Strahlungen, nahe der schönen rhön gelegen in unterfranken
Welche persönlichen Erfolge habt / hattet ihr beim Biken? Privat? Beruflich?
mein erster superman seatgrap
Welche Ziele habt / hattet ihr beim Biken? Privat? Beruflich?
nen grossen slopstyle mit fahren und bei der dh dm top3
Warum biket ihr?
weils spass macht
Motto?
schützt die northshore trails, esst mehr förster
Essen?
alles was gut schmeckt, kot un so 
Film / Musik?
la nuit de la glisse/nofx,lagwagon,antiflag...

ride on


----------



## iNSANE! (23. September 2005)

Torsten schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich möchte Euren Informationdrang nicht stoppen, *aber* ihr solltet Euch an die Forumregeln für den Herstellerbereich halten. Die soll als Supportforum agieren und für Fragen und Tipps zur Verfügung stehen.
> 
> ...




Danke für diesen TOTAL überflüsigen Eingriff in unser Forum - macht Sinn die Threads zu  mergen...mann... 
Ich verstehe absolut nicht wo Dein Problem ist, denn mir gings beim erstellen nur darum dass wir ROCKY FAHRER (!) einen Thread zum quatschen haben, über Rockies, und dies und das um andere Threads freizuhalten. Toll - jetzt hängen der Talk (den wir eh weiterführen) und das vorstellen in einem Matsch zusammen. Toll. Evtl klär doch sowas mal ab bevor zu vorschnell eingreifst und WIRKLICH Chaos stiftest.
Gib uns den Thread zurück - und nenn ihn dann halt anders. Aber so isses auch nen Misst.
Wir könnten ja den SWITCH und den Gallery Thread auch noch mergen?!


----------



## schlappmacher (23. September 2005)

Tag,

ich bin ein eifriger Verfechter der "Thread-Sauberhaltens", jedes Unterforum hat seine Funktion..

Sorry, aber hier hat iNSANE! einfach recht. Die "Zeigt her Eure ..." oder "... Team München" oder " das xyz Wartezimmer" Threads dienen auch nicht dem Support durch Hersteller, sondern dem freundlichen Gedanken-Austausch zwischen Radlbesitzern einer Marke. Viele identifizieren sich mit Ihrem MTB und es tut auch niemandem weh, so etwas MTB-Marken-spezifisch zu tun, oder?

In diesem Sinne lasst uns doch unseren Thread, bitte. 

* Auch im Sinne der Gerechtigkeit, sonst wäre es nur fair, alle anderen Hersteller-Threads ebenfalls auf "Konformität" zu überprüfen... *

Grüße,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torsten (23. September 2005)

schlappmacher schrieb:
			
		

> Tag,
> 
> ich bin ein eifriger Verfechter der "Thread-Sauberhaltens", jedes Unterforum hat seine Funktion..
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber ich habe nur zwei Threads zu diesem einem zusammengefügt. Keiner will hier diesen Thread löschen.  *Er soll Euch zum Gedankenaustausch zur Verfügung stehen.*

Nur muß man nicht an für jeden Gedankenaustausch einen neuen Thread aufmachen. Dann wird es für andere, insbesondere Newbies unübersichtlich.

Übrigens geschehen diese "Eingriffe" auch in den anderen Foren, teilweise werden Sie dort sogar kommentarlos gelöscht, bzw. geschlossen.   Ich denke mal. soweit muß es nicht kommen und habe deswegen, wie gesagt, die Themen zusammengefügt.

Gruß Torsten
Moderator


----------



## blaubaer (23. September 2005)

Wer seid ihr? blaubaer   
Technische Daten? 31jahre alt    185gross , kampfgewicht je nach jahreszeit, am winter meist etwas mehr, 85-90kg 
Bikes? RockyMountain RMX 04 Wade Simmons / Rocky Mountain Slayer 03 / Kona  Coiler Primo 05 
Was tut ihr? - Privat? Biken, Foto, Video 
Beruflich? bei der SchweizerBundesBahn ( SBB ) 
aufm Bike? FR und DH 
Wo wohnt ihr? Schweiz, nähe Basel 
Welche Erfolge hattet ihr beim Biken?  2003 auf DH umgestiegen, vorher meist nur tourenfahrer, bis jetzt noch ohne grössere verletzungen davongekommen    
Welche Ziele habt ihr ? Bike: wieder an die bergaufkondition von 2002 kommen  
Warum biket ihr? weil ich mich da Frei fühle und weils nichts schöneres als einen schönen trail mit ordentlich Flow gibt 
Motto? gute frage, nachdenk .....


----------



## s.d (25. September 2005)

Technische Daten?
17 jahre alt isch schätz ma so 170 klein und 58 kg leicht

Bikes?
Hammer Vertex t.o. und Element tsc

Was tut ihr? - Privat, beruflich, aufm Bike?
Bin zur Zeit in der Ausbildung zum Informatikkaufmann ansonsten spiel ich noch Fußball Ski fahren und Ski Touren gehen oder mal aufn Berg gehen
Fahr meistens Touren oder auch mal n rennen

Wo wohnt ihr?
direkt am Berg in der Nähe von Schloß Neuschwanstein

Welche Ziele habt / hattet ihr beim Biken? Privat? Beruflich?
Will neächstes Jahr mal trainieren mir noch n Bike mit mehr Federweg kaufen (altes Slayer oder ESTX) also wenn ihr angebote habt

Warum biket ihr?
weil einfach geil ist

Essen?
alles was schmeckt


----------



## TurboLenzen (25. September 2005)

So, das ist jetzt also der neue Thread!? Feine Sache!! Respekt!
Ich werd vielleicht mal bei gelegenheit ein paar Daten von mir reinschreiben.. Voraussetzung euch interessiet das überhaupt? Aber die meisten wissen wahrscheinlich eh, wer ich bin, wo ich bin, was ich bin, wie...., nein lassen wir das.
Also bis demnächst, 

RIDE ON!!


----------



## s.d (14. Oktober 2005)

gibt es eigentlich ne Seite die sich so mit Rocky beschäftigt wie wundel mit klein?


----------



## schlappmacher (18. Oktober 2005)

Dieses Forum hier...?

Ciao,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## digi03 (18. Oktober 2005)

He Insane;
Finds´de des nich schon´n ganz klein wenig dreist?  
http://cgi.ebay.de/EXTREM-SELTEN-Ro...710460297QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Zumal es die Dinger eigentlich für lau gibt.


----------



## derschotte (18. Oktober 2005)

wo gibts die denn und vorallem zu welchem preis?


----------



## digi03 (18. Oktober 2005)

derschotte schrieb:
			
		

> wo gibts die denn und vorallem zu welchem preis?


Bei BikeAction für umsonst!!


----------



## s.d (19. Oktober 2005)

also ich finds schon ein bisschen unverschämt die Liebe zu Rocky von anderen so auszunutzen ich würd ja nichts sagen wenn man die nur als Händler in begrenzter Stückzahl erhältlcih wären aber so er hätte ja wenigstens die zwei Aufkleber beilegen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (19. Oktober 2005)

Als Rocky Fanatiker finde ich das auch etwas fragwürdig! Allerdings muss man ja auch sagen das der Käufer selten blöd ist - tut mir nicht wirklich leid so was. Und bei E-Bay gibt es solche "Abzocke" hundertfach.

Gruß.

FLO


----------



## digi03 (19. Oktober 2005)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Als Rocky Fanatiker finde ich das auch etwas fragwürdig! Allerdings muss man ja auch sagen das der Käufer selten blöd ist - tut mir nicht wirklich leid so was. Und bei E-Bay gibt es solche "Abzocke" hundertfach.
> 
> Gruß.
> 
> FLO


Na ja ob der Käufer selten blöd war, weiß man ja nicht so genau, wo dann auch noch die Auktion ´ne halbe Stunde 
nach meinem getippe hier beendet war. Wo es doch bei Ebay auch noch "günstigere" Angebote gibt?!?!
Ja und dann gibt es ja auch noch weniger gut informierte RM-Fan´s oder?


----------



## clemson (19. Oktober 2005)

wer´s kauft ist doch selber schuld....
was hat das mit abzocke zu tuen???????????

nenne ich mal eher frei marktwirtschaft.....und wer den katalog haben wil undnicht auf die idee kommt mabe bike action oder seine rm händleranzufragen..der sold och ruhig gerne auch zahen....



hätte da auch noch 2 rumigen von den katalogen


----------



## numinisflo (20. Oktober 2005)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> wer´s kauft ist doch selber schuld....
> was hat das mit abzocke zu tuen???????????
> 
> nenne ich mal eher frei marktwirtschaft.....und wer den katalog haben wil undnicht auf die idee kommt mabe bike action oder seine rm händleranzufragen..der sold och ruhig gerne auch zahen....
> ...





Da hast du recht mit der freien Marktwirtschaft!
Ob aber der "Vater" unserer sozialen Marktwirtschaft sich das so vorgestellt hat ist fraglich, aber mir persönlich ist das auch eher egal! 

Gruß.


----------



## Jendo (20. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab mir meinen Katalog letzte Woche bei Bikeaktion bestellt, nachdem ich bei eBay dieses Angebot gesehen hatte  
Wollt mich erstmal vergewissern ob man denn nicht "günstiger" bekommt.
Insofern hat jeder Pech der da mitbietet, sich darüber zu informieren...
Schlimmer finde ich das jedes Furzelposter z.B. RaceFace mit Schley und co. bei eBay vertickt wird.Aber es soll auch wirklich Leute geben die kein Plan von dieser  Welt haben.mmh
Greuß JEndo


----------



## s.d (25. Oktober 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-K...7192071304QQcategoryZ7295QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## s.d (25. Oktober 2005)

also wer den kauft dem screib ich glaub ne mail dass er ihn auch bei bikeaction umsonst und auch noch mit 2aufklebern bekommen hätte


----------



## digi03 (26. Oktober 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/DER-Rocky-Mounta...709163797QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-2...7189842315QQcategoryZ7295QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Sind leider auch zwei Forumsmitglieder


----------



## blaubaer (26. Oktober 2005)

glaub ich ja nicht   



> Den bekommen sie ganz sicher nicht im Bikeshop geschenkt...



wiso nicht ??? wenn mann den händler nett fragt sicher !!! ich auf jeden fall schon   



> und Alison Sindor ( alles originale)!



wer zum kukuck ist das ??? nicht mal richtig abschreiben kann der


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (26. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
die eine Ebay auktion ist von mir und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen dass ich eure kritik nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann! Sicher bekommt man den katalog auch bei bike action und von mir aus auch noch 2 super aufkleber, aber trotzdem kann ich den katalog doch verkaufen! 
Wenn es so schrecklich moralisch verwerflich wäre einen gratis katalog zu verkaufen warum bietet dann jemand drauf? 
Und bitte: was hat es damit zu tun rocky zu liebe und kataloge zu verscherbeln? das finde ich echt weit hergeholt und leute hier öffentlich an den Pranger zu stellen als wärt ihr die Inquisition ist in meinen Augen echt das letze...


----------



## Mtbeler (27. Oktober 2005)

Hi meth3434,

Ich sehe das genau so wie Du.
Jeder kann doch verkaufen was er will solange ein Käufer da ist der es halt gerade sucht.
Dann dürften auch keine alten Prospekte und Produktinformationen bei Ebay verkauft werden.
Es gibt halt leider Leute die sich an allem stören.


----------



## digi03 (27. Oktober 2005)

Mtbeler schrieb:
			
		

> Hi meth3434,
> 
> Ich sehe das genau so wie Du.
> Jeder kann doch verkaufen was er will solange ein Käufer da ist der es halt gerade sucht.
> ...


Also zunächst kann mal jeder verkaufen, was er will solange niemand dabei irgendwelche Geschäftsgebaren
oder gar Gesetze verletzt. Das ist ja hier auch gar nicht der Fall!! Eigentlich geht es hier im speziellen auch
gar nicht um diesen RM  Jubiläumskatalog, sondern um die Sache als Solche. Da sind es die kleinen Dinge
wie dieser Katalog, irgendwelche anderen Verkäufer mach das in größerem Stil mit anderen Produkten. Nur
die Beweggründe sind meiner Meinung nach immer ähnlich. Sei es bewusst oder unbewusst: Mit der 
Unwissenheit der Leute Geld verdienen. Ich finde es einfach unfair gegenüber diesen Leuten, die vielleicht gar
nicht die Möglichkeit zu Info haben, oder nicht laufend In irgendwelchen Foren surfen. Die sind vielleicht genauso
Rocky  Fans wie die hier im Forum. Denke mal jeder hier würde sich schwarz ärgern, wenn er als Kunde im
nachhinein erfahren würde, dass er eigentlich unnötig Geld bezahlt hat. 
Leute, wenn ihr damit wirklich Geld verdienen wollt, dann wartet doch bis die Dinger auf dem Markt nicht mehr
erhältlich sind. Und wenn dann der ein oder andere Rocky-Fan sich von seinem sammlerwertigen Katalog trennen
möchte, dann ist das doch in Ordnung. Da gäbe es dann wahrscheinlich noch mehr Kohle. 
Was die alten Prospekte und Bedienungsanleitungen betrifft: Das ist eine völlig andere Baustelle. Da sind es meist
Dinge die nicht mehr erhältlich sind und zum Teil schon Sammlerwert haben. Für so was würde auch ich einen
gewissen Betrag bezahlen. So funktioniert der Sammlermarkt schon eine halbe Ewigkeit.
So ganz alleine scheine ich ja mit meiner Meinung hier nicht zu sein, da es ja in diesem Thread noch den ein oder
anderen gibt, dem das auch nicht so wirklich gefällt.


----------



## Mtbeler (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo digi03,

Daß der Käufer nicht informiert ist kann man dem Verkäufer ja nun mal nicht anlasten.
Als "uninformierter" würde er ohne Ebay den Katalog vielleicht gar nicht bekommen.
Manch einer weiß womöglich sogar, daß es die Teile umsonst gibt und kauft sie trotzdem über Ebay, sei es aus Bequemlichkeit, oder aus Spass am bieten.
( solls auch geben ) 
Ich finde jedenfalls nix verwerfliches an der Auktion.
Dann schon eher daran wie meth3434 es schreibt an der Anprangerung hier im Forum.


----------



## blaubaer (27. Oktober 2005)

mich würd mal intressieren ob die 2 verkäufer auch für ihre 2 angebotenen prospekte was zahlen mussten ???? oder gratis bekommen haben und sie dann, wie ichs nenne aus geldgeilheit, verkaufen ?????


----------



## Jendo (27. Oktober 2005)

Mir geht diese diskussion langsam aber sicher richtig auf die Eier!
Wir haben doch beide Seiten mit ihren Argumenten gehört und da insgesamt nix illegals geschieht, brauchen wir uns auch nicht wie kleine Kinder zanken  
Also lasst uns über ein paar andere News quatschen...

In allen Ehren, 
Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo ich habe gehört das der erste Container mit 2006 Rockys unterwegs sei!
Dann gibt es ja bald die neuen Rockys zu kaufen!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## iNSANE! (28. Oktober 2005)

Genau, neue Themen!

Gestern bin ich auf Rob J's neuem Switch Stealth gefahren. Ein Traum. MIt Spezial - Decal - Satz.
Ja...und ich...hab mir jetzt auch einen geordert...


----------



## Jendo (28. Oktober 2005)

...ich will auch!!!
kann aber nich


----------



## iNSANE! (28. Oktober 2005)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich will auch!!!
> kann aber nich



In 18" sind eh alle weg - bin auf der Warteliste auf Platz 9 - 8 gibt es in 18" - also es bleibt spannend!


----------



## Jendo (30. Oktober 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> In 18" sind eh alle weg - bin auf der Warteliste auf Platz 9 - 8 gibt es in 18" - also es bleibt spannend!


ich wil eh 16,5"!


----------



## iNSANE! (30. Oktober 2005)

Was fürn Glück!  *g*

ABer ich hab evtl noch den Bonus beim "Rocky Dealer des Jahres" 2005 einzukaufen...evtl haben die nen Bonus bei der Bestellung...
Aber mit den 16" wirds auch knapp Jendo - hoffe Deiner ist schon verbindlich geordert. Schon nen Plan wie du ihn aufbaust?


----------



## Jendo (31. Oktober 2005)

äh, hab keins Bestellt!
So rosig sieht es auf meinem Konto zur Zeit net aus, das ich mir noch ein viert Bike zulegen könnte!
Aber welche Teile hast du dir denn so Vorgestellt?
gruß Jendo


----------



## iNSANE! (1. November 2005)

Aufbau ist klar:

Das was ich jetzt auch hab - also 66, DeeMax, RaceFace.

Mittelfristig dann X.0, und evtl ne weisse 66 mit Spinergy Falline FR mit weissen Speichen


----------



## Jendo (1. November 2005)

Ooooooooouuuuuuuuu,bin gespannt auf die ersten Bilder und Fahreindrücke von euch...(Spedersen hat sich auch eins bestellt)


----------



## numinisflo (1. November 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Aufbau ist klar:
> 
> Das was ich jetzt auch hab - also 66, DeeMax, RaceFace.
> 
> Mittelfristig dann X.0, und evtl ne weisse 66 mit Spinergy Falline FR mit weissen Speichen





Da kann man nur herzlich gratulieren. 

Ich freu mich schon die ersten Bilder vom aufgebauten Stealth zu sehen, was meinst du wann es soweit ist?

Gruß.

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (2. November 2005)

@ Jendo - Fahreindrücke? Geil. Sehr agil, das Gewicht von ca. 18kg merkt man kaum. Federung sehr antriebsneutral, man kann also gut beschleunigen. Schluckt aber wesentlich mehr als das alte SWITCH, was nicht nur an mehr Hub sondern auch an der neuen Kennlinie liegt. Ein feiner Gerät

@ Numinisflo - Wann?! Oh...Mein Händler meinte das kann von gleich bis März sein...hoffe dass es SO lange nicht dauert...will ja der erste sein


----------



## dorado666 (5. November 2005)

Hi, also mein stealth in 16,5" ist in ca 1-2 wochen da.  erster


----------



## iNSANE! (5. November 2005)

Abwarten - O - Ton Rocky: Ab Dezember...am Montag weis ich mehr...


----------



## Redking (5. November 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Abwarten - O - Ton Rocky: Ab Dezember...am Montag weis ich mehr...



O-Ton: Container in Rotterdam gesichtet!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## iNSANE! (6. November 2005)

Cool Tim - mal wieder einer mehr!
Hast nur leider Dein Haustier vergessen dass in der Gallery selbst diesem lässigen OneHander die schau stiehlt*g* (gibst Du dem auch Lebendfutter? Mehlwürmer und so?!)
Weiter so!


----------



## Tim Simmons (6. November 2005)

ok...dann kommt der kleine Stinker auch noch hier rein.





Mehlwürmer bekommt er auch...allerdings höchst selten....aber auf Mohn gehen Hamster tierisch ab...wie so ein kleiner Staubsauger   

Mfg Tim


----------



## numinisflo (6. November 2005)

So, dann will ich mich endlich auch mal vorstellen - leider hab ich gerade kein Bild von mir, werde ich demnächst dann nachholen.



WER? 
Florian Schmidt, 183cm, 62kg, Jahrgang 1981. 
Ich wohne momentan in Möckmühl (bei Heilbronn), davor in Konstanz und davor auch in Möckmühl.

BIKE? 
RM Switch Special Edition 2005 - Votec V8 - Dmr Rhythm.

SEIT WANN? 
Erst seit knapp über 2 Jahren wieder auf dem MTB, vorher lange Zeit nur Rennrad.

WAS? 
Habe 1 Semester Angewandte Weltwirtschaftssprachen / Chinesisch in Konstanz studiert und wieder abgebrochen im 2. Semester - Jetzt studiere ich in an der FH Heilbronn / Außenstelle Künzelsau Kultur-, Freizeit- und Sportmanagement. 
Auf dem Bike fahre ich gerne FR Touren, Street & Drops, seit neuestem auch nachts, und aber mit am liebsten auch richtig dicke Touren in schöner Landschaft. Wichtig ist einfach die Freiheit mit meinem geliebten Switch egal wo egal wie egal wann zu fahren und Spaß zu haben.

WO? 
Im Jagsttal, in Heilbronn und nächstes Jahr hoffentlich auch mal in den französischen Alpen! Mein Traum wäre mal ein paar Wochen in BC / Canada zu biken und meine Skills endlich mal nach oben zu verschieben!

ERFOLGE? 
Keine außer den persönlichen Erlebnissen auf dem Bike.

ZIELE? 
Einfach nur weiterhin Spaß am biken zu haben, meine Fähigkeiten zu steigern und in den nächsten Jahren einige schöne Bikeurlaube zu machen. 
Ansonsten will ich eigentlich mein Studium meistern und endlich gedanklich von meiner Ex-Freundin loskommen! 

WARUM? 
Weil biken das geilste überhaupt ist. Tourenfahren. Freeriden. Landschaften. Natur. Ruhe. Action. Adrenalin. Anspannung. Vorfreude. Erfolgserlebnisse. Springen. Technik. Tuning. Veredeln. 
Kurz gesagt: Biken ist Musik!

MOTTO? 
Intelligenz setzt sich durch.

ESSEN? 
Eigentlich am liebsten italienisch. Aber auch richtig schwäbisch.

FILM? 
Definitiv the Collective! Einfach nur der perfekte Bikefilm - unglaubliches Kunstwerk! Dann Back In The Saddle Again und auf Platz drei New World Disorder 4. (mal sehen ob nach der Premierenparty des nwd 6 Korrekturbedarf besteht, was meinst du insane ?).

MUSIK? 
Am liebsten Hip Hop, aber nicht dieser neumodische Chart Mtv Müll der sich die letzten Jahre eingeschlichen hat!
Ansonsten auch sehr viel ruhige Musik, am liebsten Kruder & Dorfmeister. 


Bestimmt hab ich einiges vergessen was ich eigentlich schreiben wollte, aber mir fällt nichts mehr ein.


Gruß.


FLO


----------



## Jendo (6. November 2005)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> - Jetzt studiere ich in an der FH Heilbronn / Außenstelle Künzelsau Kultur-, Freizeit- und Sportmanagement.


So...
Du hast mir also meinen Platz weggeschnappt! Hatte mich für dieses Semster genau dafür Beworben.Aber mir war es nicht vergönnt genommen zu werden  
Gruß Jendo


----------



## numinisflo (6. November 2005)

Schade, das wär ja mal viel zu geil wenn wir zusammen studieren würden. Was machst du jetzt - hast du vor dich nochmal zu bewerben in Heilbronn?

Gruß.


FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (7. November 2005)

bin jetzt an der FH Mittweida und studiere da Multimediatechnik (1.sem).Ich bezweifle das ich mich nochmal in Künzelsau bewerbe da ich bis jetzt eigentlich zufrieden mit dem studium bin und da es auch entfernungsmäßidsch bissl weit weg ist. Mittweida ist halt ne std mit dem Auto von Leizig entfernt (in der nähe vom Chemnitz) wo ich herkomme und das passt!

Wäre aber echt der Brüller gewesen wenn man da zusammen studiert hätte   schade eigentlich...
alles weitere machen wir dann besser via pm.
greetz Jendo


----------



## derschotte (7. November 2005)

WER? Richi, 178cm, xxkg, 08.10.78 - 27 Jahre 

 BIKE? RM7 + Slayer + Chaka AL400 + Winora

 SEIT WANN? fr seit 4 jahren, davor ausgiebige touren

 WAS? staatlich geprüfter techniker, fr dt, auf der suche nach neuer herausforderung 

 WO? reutlingen, 15min südl. von stuttgart

ERFOLGE? beim ersten zeitfahren (mit 10j) 4ter der gesamtwertung; nach fast 1 jahr pause und kaputtem knie (2ter kreuzbandriss) beim bikeattack.ch ins ziel gekommen 

ZIELE? knie nach der hoffentlich letzten op dieses jahr wieder soweit optimal aufbauen, das ich für die zukunft keine probleme mehr hab... und natürlich bei den beiden snowdownhills in meiner signatur in das erste drittel zu fahren 

WARUM? wegen der adrenalinstösse, wenn es doch gerade noch gut gegangen ist  wüsste nichts bei dem man mehr seine sorgen und probleme abschalten kann, wie beim biken

 MOTTO? vertraue niemandem, nicht mal dir selbst

 ESSEN? alles, und das viel zu viel 

 FILM? bruce willis seine filme im allgemeinen

 MUSIK? rnb, deutschrock, hiphop, klassik, punk... halt alles ausser volksmusik 

datenschützer hätten ihre wahre freude an dem thread


----------



## Tim Simmons (7. November 2005)

derschotte schrieb:
			
		

> datenschützer hätten ihre wahre freude an dem thread


  ich glaub auch


----------



## numinisflo (8. November 2005)

Seit es die neuen, biometrischen Reisepässe gibt ist es sowieso vorbei mit dem Datenschutz.....


Gruß.



FLO


----------



## numinisflo (8. November 2005)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> So, dann will ich mich endlich auch mal vorstellen - leider hab ich gerade kein Bild von mir, werde ich demnächst dann nachholen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hier nun endlich ein Bild von mir - ist zwar nur von der Seite dafür aber mit Helm & Haarpracht!


----------



## Tim Simmons (8. November 2005)

auf dem pic hast du leichte ähnlichkeit mit axel lehmkuhl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (8. November 2005)

schön wärs wenn die Ähnlichkeiten beim biken zu erkennen wären....


Gruß.


FLO


----------



## s.d (10. November 2005)

was meint ihr dazu:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-S...195595317QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## iNSANE! (10. November 2005)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Hier nun endlich ein Bild von mir - ist zwar nur von der Seite dafür aber mit Helm & Haarpracht!




BERRECLOTH - *MATTESCHÜTTEL* - und jetzt bräuchte ich den coolen Smilie der so die Matte schüttelt und die "Fingergabel" macht


----------



## Jendo (10. November 2005)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> was meint ihr dazu:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-S...195595317QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


...sieht für mich aus, wie einer der ersten Baujahre...
insofern sicherlich keine 1300wert, aber falls die schüssel wirklich nur 4monate auf den buckel hat dann dürfte sie noch immer taugen.
Gruß Jendo


----------



## digi03 (10. November 2005)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> ...sieht für mich aus, wie einer der ersten Baujahre...
> insofern sicherlich keine 1300wert, aber falls die schüssel wirklich nur 4monate auf den buckel hat dann dürfte sie noch immer taugen.
> Gruß Jendo


Aber auf keinen Fall für den Preis!!!
Viel zu teuer.


----------



## numinisflo (10. November 2005)

@ insane!: Das mit dem Matteschütteln ist mal kein Problem - da geh ich ab wie Darren im Intro von NWD 4!!! Das wirst du nächsten Freitag live erleben!



@ alle: Den Rahmen bei E-Bay finde ich ja sowas von zu teuer - 1300  Startpreis ist meiner Meinung nach echt schwachsinnig!!! 
Was meint der Rest unseres Ahornblatt-Expertenteams?



Greetz


FLO "die Matte".....


----------



## s.d (11. November 2005)

ja klar viel zu teuer ich glaub 01er oder 00er modell aber eher 01er wenn der wirklich 1800 dafür bezahlt hat dann hat man ihn aber sauber beschissen und von wegen sodernlakierung das ist die ganz normale lackierung


----------



## blaubaer (13. November 2005)

Bilder von Heute 

Erlkönig ??










der Tester mit einem breiten grissen





Fahrerwechsel 






war ja irgendwie vom neuen Slayer, von den Bildern die ich bis jetzt gesehen hab, nicht so schön angetan, vorallem von den gefrästen teilen.
jetzt aber da ichs in echt bis aufs detail anschauen konnte und auch im fahrverhalten gesehen hab, konnte es zwar selber nicht fahren, ausser eine sehr kleine runde im Hof, muss ich sagen es hat was   und jede menge reserven vorallem beim federweg, vorallem wenn der tester vormals meist nur auf einem ETSX unterwegs war


----------



## derschotte (13. November 2005)

sehr schön


----------



## iNSANE! (14. November 2005)

Schöne Bilder...sollten unbedingt mal noch in die Rocky Gallery!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjellen (14. November 2005)

Tja der Rahmen ist echt witzig und der Verkäufer denkt sich:

Es steht jeden Tag ein Dummer auf, Ich muss ihn nur finden.


Gruss Markus


----------



## blaubaer (14. November 2005)

mjellen schrieb:
			
		

> Tja der Rahmen ist echt witzig und der Verkäufer denkt sich:
> 
> Es steht jeden Tag ein Dummer auf, Ich muss ihn nur finden.
> 
> ...




hä ????   ????


----------



## Jendo (14. November 2005)

bezieht sich auf den ebay Link und den dazugehhörigen Verkäufer...
siehe ein paar einträge davor


----------



## mjellen (14. November 2005)

Hallo Captain,
hatte nix mit deinen Photos zu tun, der Rahmen der bei Ebay angeboten wird war hier auch schon im Bikemarkt zu dem gleichen unglaublich günstigen Preis.

Ach so echt super schöne Photos hast du da, und das Radel ist auch ganz nett



GRUSS markus


----------



## blaubaer (14. November 2005)

das bike wird morgen schon wieder einem anderem Händler zum testen zur verfügung stehen, aber irgendwie schon    vom schweizer impoteur dass es eines der ersten Slayer06 und gerade noch der teuersten version war, weiss zwar nicht ob wir die ersten waren, aber das bike sah noch sehr ungebraucht aus


----------



## s.d (14. November 2005)

Mal ein ganz anderes Thema: Mich würde int. wie oft RM letztes Jaher jedes modell insgesamt verkauft hat und in welche Länder. Mario kannst du das vielleicht rausfinden


----------



## TurboLenzen (14. November 2005)

Boah, das riecht nach arbeit.. Du willst wissen, wieviel Bikes Rocky Mountain, 2005 auf der ganzen Welt verkauft hat??


----------



## s.d (15. November 2005)

Ja so in der Richtung vielleicht gibts ja von RM so n Art Jahresbericht oder sowas


----------



## schlappmacher (15. November 2005)

N' Abend,

schöne Bilder, die die Herbst-Stimmung sauber eingefangen haben!  

Aber, leider mag ich das neue Slayer immer noch nicht. Dieses Frästeil rund um den Dämpfer, die ganze Linie, irgendwie nicht mein Ding. 

Ich mag das 2005er doch so gern.  Des Menschen Wille ist ...

Ciao,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (15. November 2005)

Mir gefällt das neue Slayer in der Cult-Version auch sehr gut (vor allem mit den ebenfalls neuen, roten DT Felgen) - aber deins ist einfach.....

Gruß

FLO


----------



## s.d (16. November 2005)

Hie mal ein Bild das vor ein paar Tagen entstanden ist


----------



## Jendo (16. November 2005)

Ich weiß nicht ob ihr die aktuell "Mountainbike" Zeitschrift habt.
Da ist ein kleiner Artikel mit Bildchen von einem Rocky Mountain Snowboard und Ski --Hammer Geil-- Rocky auf Abwegen?!
Also wenn jemand ein Bildchen online findet, bitte unbedingt hier posten..
Die Snowboarders komen aber nicht handbuild bei RM sondern by Prior.
Greetz JEndo


----------



## TurboLenzen (17. November 2005)

... Da Jendo, 






Mit der Produktion hat Rocky Mountain in Canada nichts zu tun. Das läuft alles über Bikeaction. Das Design der Import und der Vertrieb. Prior ist übrigens eine Ski- und Snowboard Firma aus Whistler. Das Snowboard und die Ski sind eine limitierte Sonderauflage und es wurden nicht viele davon hergestellt..

Rock'n Roll!!


----------



## numinisflo (17. November 2005)

Wie geil - ich will diese Ski haben.....


----------



## Jendo (17. November 2005)

ein traum für Schnee...
@Mario bekommst du soetwas auch gesponsert  ?
sers JEndo..

P.S. bei mir hats heut Nacht angefangen zu schneien,****


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (17. November 2005)

Aber der Preis ist wirklich heftig


----------



## derschotte (17. November 2005)

gibts da au ein snowscoot von?


----------



## s.d (17. November 2005)

Ja die sind echt geil hab sie auf der eurobike zum ersten mal gesehen und bin eit den ernsthaft am überlegen ob ich sie mir nicht gönnen soll denn wenn der die Qualität so gut ist wie die von Rocky Bikes dann ist der Preis garnicht so heftig


----------



## derschotte (17. November 2005)

Bike-Action-Chef Dirk Janz auf der Eurobike. schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ski werden 990 Euro kosten und das Snowboard 590 Euro.


der preis erinnert stark an rocky mountain


----------



## s.d (17. November 2005)

ja klar es muss eben nicht nur das Design stimmen  
hab mal auf der prior steite nachgesehn da kostet n paar ski 630


----------



## Reaper84 (17. November 2005)

Weiß jemand wann das wunderschöne Slayer "Cult" in den Handel kommt, bzw. lieferbar ist?


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. November 2005)

@ Catsoft: Der Preis ist gar nicht so hoch. Wenn man bedenkt, wo die Skier herkommen und in welch limitierter Auflage die produziert wurden ist der Preis echt Ok. Vorallem bei dem Snowboard! Manch andere Hersteller haben Fließbandware für jedermann die teurer ist als diese Latten..

@ s.d: Die Qualität ist auf jeden Fall sehr sehr Hoch. Prior ist eine sehr hoch gelobte Firma in Canada und gibt es auch schon ewig! Die wissen was sie machen. Sonst gäbe es auch nicht die Möglichkeit als Privatmann einen limitierten Ski mit geringer Stückzahl herstellen zu lassen!?

@ Reaper84: Vielleicht ist es bei der nächsten Containerlieferung diesen Monat dabei!? Ansonsten dauert es ca. bis Februar.

Rip it up, Guys..

Mario


----------



## neikless (18. November 2005)

PRIOR snowboards

2004 hatte ich die möglichkeit das werk der kleinen aber sehr feinen marke
prior in whistler zu besuchen dort wissen die jungs wirklich was sie tun
und legen großen wert auf qualität ich selbst habe auch eins (ganz schwarz)
bin es leider noch nicht all zu oft gefahren ein mal unter anderem auf der zugspitze im Gap1328 summercamp 
war lustig da die board hier in (eu) (d)
kaum jemand kennt was wieder ein vorteil ist finde ich.
man hat sogar die möglichkeit auf shape optik und aufbau einfluss
zu nehmen , kein board von der stange !
naja dazu kommt eben das die marke aus whistler/canada kommt
die haben also beste test bedingungen und gehen die sache wirklich
mit herz an nicht wie andere die nur geld verdienen wollen
so war mein eindruck.
wenn es sich wie ich denke um die normalen boards von prior handelt
die nur das die rocky mountain lackierung bekommen haben
dürften sie niemals nicht über 500 kosten.

objektiv sind die bretter beim allgemein hohem standart im snowboarding 
anzusiedeln und rocky will natürlich auch noch was verdienen denke ich 
daher denke ich ist der preis was für liebhaber

n.


----------



## fritzn (18. November 2005)

Schneegeräte:

Bei Bikeaction ist aber nix davon zu sehen?
Oder war ich da blind?

Also, habe ich das richtig verstanden, BA lässt von Prior einfach mal Rocky Logos und Maples auf deren Standard-Decks drucken, und verkauft sie hier dann "meistbietend". 

Kein spezielles Board, nicht wirklich original RM, nicht der Original-Lack (ist ja nicht einfach Rot und fertig) UND noch das (...) BA-Logo unten drauf, wie´s aussieht?

Kann ich also auch machen, mir das RM-Logo etwas ummünzen, etwa in meinen Namen und leicht variierte rote Ahörnchen draufdrucken lassen.


   


Weiss jm. welches Board es ist aus der Prior-linie?
MFR?

@ neikless mit welchen bekannteren modellen bekannterer hersteller (burton, nitro, ..) würdest du es vgl.?


----------



## s.d (18. November 2005)

scchau hald einfach mein bei priorskis.??? also ski gibts nur drei verschiedene Modelle und eins davon ist für damen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (19. November 2005)

Mal was anderes..
 Mountainbike Saison Höhepunkte auf DSF am Mittwoch um 17.30 sowie Freitag um 15.30!
weiteres siehe !!!Link!!!

Gruß, man sieht sich am TV
Jendo


----------



## meth3434 (20. November 2005)

Oh gott dsf und mountainbike berichterstattung da wird mir schwarz vor augen, aber immerhin besser als gar keine Media Coverage...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. November 2005)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh gott dsf und mountainbike berichterstattung da wird mir schwarz vor augen, aber immerhin besser als gar keine Media Coverage...



Hey Meth

da geb ich dir voll und ganz recht. Die Tussie die da immer die Kommentare abgibt ist wirklich ein Witz. Kann mir schon denken durch welche Qualitäten die sich den Job ergattert hat 

Greetz

Alex


----------



## derschotte (20. November 2005)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Kann mir schon denken durch welche Qualitäten die sich den Job ergattert hat...


na wer wäre da net gern der vorgesetzte


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. November 2005)

derschotte schrieb:
			
		

> na wer wäre da net gern der vorgesetzte



Wenn man jetzt noch wüsste wie die Dame aussieht könnte man ja gleich eine Bewerbung für den Posten als Leitender Redakteur schreiben


----------



## derschotte (20. November 2005)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man jetzt noch wüsste wie die Dame aussieht könnte man ja gleich eine Bewerbung für den Posten als Leitender Redakteur schreiben


du bist zu jung... für den posten zählt erfahrung


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. November 2005)

derschotte schrieb:
			
		

> du bist zu jung... für den posten zählt erfahrung



hmm, ich glaube der _Belastung_ wäre ich ohne weiteres gewachsen...
Aber wenn die Ladie nur durch Talentlosigkeit glänzen kann, wie es ihre Berichterstattung vermuten lässt, dann trete ich den Posten gerne an dich ab.

Greetz

Alex


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (21. November 2005)

digi03 schrieb:
			
		

> He Insane;
> Finds´de des nich schon´n ganz klein wenig dreist?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/EXTREM-SELTEN-Ro...710460297QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Zumal es die Dinger eigentlich für lau gibt.




Hey Insane!?

Das Thema is zwar schon durch hier, aber trotzdem will ich meine Missbilligung nich für mich behalten. So war das mit dem Prospekt nich gedacht. dafür gibts Punktabzug.


----------



## digi03 (21. November 2005)

Das wird wohl auch nicht aufhören  
Immer wieder "Ohne Worte"
Klick hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (22. November 2005)

wenigstens ist da die CD dabei aber trozdem 25   
Das einzige was da wirklich helfen würde ist eine Auktion reinstellen mit dem Titel RM Katalog für 1Cent sofort kaufen und dann reinschreiben das man den Katalog auch kostenlos bekommt dann würde das ding warscheinlich keiner mehr kaufen aber mir ist das langsam egal


----------



## meth3434 (25. November 2005)

Hab heute das toll Stoke Special gesehen und muss echt sagen:
Auf der einen seite: Super das Mountainbiken überhaupt im Fernsehen gezeigt wird und man die pros auch mal ausserhalb der videos sieht
auf der anderen Seite: Ob der Sport so ne Art berichterstattung braucht is fraglich  seltsame und teilweise gnadenlos falsche aussagen und die wanna-be cool sprache sind unseres sport echt nicht würdig

aber wie gesagt wenigstens schert sich einer um unseren Sport auch wenn man damit nur noch mehr irre Dirtkids aktiviert...


----------



## numinisflo (25. November 2005)

....ich hab das schon wieder verpasst. Hab aber schon mit Jendo darüber geredet, der meint auch das die Berichte wieder in typischer Unterschichtenfernsehenmanier verfasst waren. Schade eigentlich.....

FLO


----------



## derschotte (25. November 2005)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> ...typischer Unterschichtenfernsehenmanier verfasst waren


is da jemand harald schmidt fan? 

war tatsächlich nichts berauschendes. der typische pausenfüller auf dsf zwischen erotikclips und fadenscheinigen quizshows bei denen noch nie einer gewonnen hat. find es ne frechheit, das dieser sender sich überhaupt sportfernsehen nennen darf.


----------



## numinisflo (25. November 2005)

derschotte schrieb:
			
		

> is da jemand harald schmidt fan?
> 
> war tatsächlich nichts berauschendes. der typische pausenfüller auf dsf zwischen erotikclips und fadenscheinigen quizshows bei denen noch nie einer gewonnen hat. find es ne frechheit, das dieser sender sich überhaupt sportfernsehen nennen darf.




Gut kombiniert Watson  - der Name Schmidt verpflichtet mich fast schon dazu....

Ich gebe dir absolut Recht das diesem Quiz-Show-"Sport"-Clip-Unterschichten-Proleten-Autotuning-Sender der Titel Sportfernsehen aberkannt gehört! Wie gesagt, ich finde es einfach nur schade das man für "seinen" bzw. "unseren" Sport keine adäquate Plattform hat auf der die von uns gesetzten qualitativen Maßstäbe erfüllt/respektiert  werden......

So long


FLO


----------



## s.d (25. November 2005)

Ne Bike sendung wär schon ganz nett aber wenn dann schon eine gute es würde ja reichen zb 1mal im monat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (27. November 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-T...729706728QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tja was sagt man dazu der Rahmen ist ja echt schön aber die gabel und die Laufräder naja


----------



## fritzn (27. November 2005)

wtf??

mir war schon schlecht... bitte in zukunft unterlassen!

"das rad ist geil, oder?"
 N E I N ! ! ! !


----------



## s.d (27. November 2005)

Es sollte veboten werden solche Laufräder und Gabeln an ein RM zu bauen


----------



## Jendo (28. November 2005)

Ha Flo.
Deine Signatur ist Geil  
Wir sehen uns. Greetz und n8
jendo


----------



## neikless (28. November 2005)

weiß jemand wann es die amor "safty jacket" von RF
geben soll und was sie kostet ???  danke


----------



## s.d (28. November 2005)

Ich hab noch ne andere Frage mit  der SuFu hab ichs leider nicht mehr gefunden man kann doch über einen RM Händler Komplette Rahmen Aufklebersätze bestellen oder? Bekommt man auch noch die Aufkleber von Special Editions von 00/01? hoffe jemand weiß das noch


----------



## iNSANE! (29. November 2005)

Hab heut zufällig Wade Simmons in meinem Zimmer getroffen.

Gruß, Felix iNSANE!



Foto in meiner Gallery - der direkt drauf klick link geht nicht


----------



## s.d (1. Dezember 2005)

hi

wer hat erfahrunge mit den alten 00/01ern Gleitlagern wie sind die in Verschleiß Funktionalität usw.
hoffe auf viele Erfahrungsberichte


----------



## numinisflo (2. Dezember 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Hab heut zufällig Wade Simmons in meinem Zimmer getroffen.
> 
> Gruß, Felix iNSANE!
> 
> ...






Da scheint aber einer aufgrund von beendeten Prüfungen viel Zeit für Meetings mit den Fro's zu haben..... Hatte der alte Canadier wenigstens ein Gastgeschenk dabei?

FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Dezember 2005)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Da scheint aber einer aufgrund von beendeten Prüfungen viel Zeit für Meetings mit den Fro's zu haben..... Hatte der alte Canadier wenigstens ein Gastgeschenk dabei?
> 
> FLO



So schauts aus  Wade war lässig wie immer und hat mir die 4. Unterschrift auf dem Trikot gegeben dass ich mal von ihm gekauft hab - mein ganzer Stolz!
Ansonsten würde ich aber Rob's Switch Stealth bevorzugen...gell RideUnLTD?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (2. Dezember 2005)

@insane! "Ansonsten würde ich aber Rob's Switch Stealth bevorzugen...gell RideUnLTD?! "

welches meinst du .... ein bestimmtes ... Bilder ???


----------



## schlappmacher (2. Dezember 2005)

@ s.d : Ich denke, Deine Frage geht in diesem Thread unter; mach doch einen eigenen Thread auf.... bzw. nutze die Suchen-Funktion. 

Die Suchfunktion "Gleitlager" hier in diesem Forum ergibt jedenfalls zahlreiche Treffer....

Viel Erfolg noch,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (3. Dezember 2005)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> @insane! "Ansonsten würde ich aber Rob's Switch Stealth bevorzugen...gell RideUnLTD?! "
> 
> welches meinst du .... ein bestimmtes ... Bilder ???




Ich glaub ich weiss wovon er spricht.   Das war quasi ein "Insider" Wir haben Rob J.s Switch "Stealth" grad als Leihgabe im Shop.    
Leider gibts keine Pics davon, aber das lässt sich ja vielleicht ändern.

... und der arme "Insane!" muss warten ...


----------



## neikless (3. Dezember 2005)

... bitte bitte macht doch mal bilder !!!
wie ist den das bike aufgebaut ???
wie die hühner tztztz... erst gackern und dann doch kein ei legen
so geht dass nicht also her mit den bildern
das ist ja seelische grausamkeit ...


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Dezember 2005)

An dieser Stelle ein herzliches Danke an den Tom aka Ride Un-LTD und sein Mitleid mit mir!   
Wirklich pädagogisch wertvoll - du verstehst...


Nun wollt ich aber mal sagen dass ich es gut finde mit welchem "Niveau" hier gepostet wird. Wenn man so ließt wie es im Rest des IBC's abgeht, da hab ich schon keine Lust mehr zu lesen und mich am Ende als Teil dieser manchmal so "stumpfen" Community zu fühlen.
Offensichtlich gibt es wohl eben doch mehr Unterschiede zw. dem "versnobbten" Rocky Poser - Fahrer (so wird man gesehen) und dem absolut "realen" Street - CMP - CHAKA - POISON Dirt Kids, als nur den Geldbeutel...traurig aber wahr.

Na gut...da bleib ich eben HIER!   und kann mit anderen Perversen meine Rocky Neigung und die Phantasien teilen   ohne mich dafür rechtfertigen zu müssen.

"Rocky Riders just know!"


----------



## s.d (3. Dezember 2005)

Ja da muss ich dir zustimmen im Endeffekt sind die ja nur neidisch ich glaube kaum das jemand von denen nicht zuschlagen würde wenn sie ein RM zum Preis eines "billig" -Herstellers kaufen könnten. Es gibt natürlich ein paar Poser die RM nur kaufen weil es im Auge des Leien teuer ist und nicht wissen was dahinter steckt, aber das ist die Minderheit und  99,9% hier im RM Forum gehören da sicherlich nicht dazu


----------



## Jendo (3. Dezember 2005)

jaja, leider gibt es einfach zu viele minderjährige Aggro Biker...
Aber was viele Rider missachten, das teures Bike = superfahrer , nicht immer stimmt!!! Da wird mann immergleich als poser abgestempelt, nur weil man sich ein traum erfüllt hat und dann nicht jede reudige Action der cmp fahrer mitmacht... Sorry, aber manchmal ist mir mein Bike einfach zuschade, wenn ich mir bei einem Jump nicht sicher bin. Wogegen die meisten Kids ihre Bikes wie ein "alten Besen" miss-/ behandeln.
Vielleicht liegt es eher an der Preis/intelligenz Schranke die Rocky mit seinen Bikes recht hoch ansiedelt, warum neid und missachtung immer wieder ein Thema in so einem Forum ist, wer weiß...
Aber eigentlich möchte ich nicht in irgendeine Schublade gesteckt werden nur weil ich ein "teureres" Bike fahre als viele andere.Muss ich mich dafür rechtfertigen.NEIN. Ich liebe Rocky und dazu steh ich! Aber deshalb bin ich auch kein besserer Mensch als alle anderen.

Greetz und schönen 2.Advent, Jendo


----------



## numinisflo (3. Dezember 2005)

....Ich kann mich euren Aussagen definitiv nur anschließen! Es ist bei dem immer weiter sinkenden Niveau sowohl hier im Forum als auch "draußen auf der Straße" eine absolute Wohltat sich hier im Rocky-Forum immer wieder gut zu unterhalten! Ansonsten vergeht mir insgesamt die Lust am Forum. Fast nur noch sinnloses gespamme, Kindergartenthreads und Diskussionen auf eine Art und Weise die der anhaltenden Bildungsmisere alle Ehre machen.

@Jendo: Du hast definitiv recht wenn du sagst das man deshalb kein besserer Mensch ist - aber für mich ist es wichtig meine Andersartigkeit zu definieren (wobei ich mich hierbei nicht auf mein bike beziehe sondern auf die Liebe zu RM & meinen intellektuellen Anspruch).

@Felix: Ich stimme dir zu! "Rocky riders just know" - deshalb lass uns im Januar nochmal bei euch in München treffen zu ner kleinen Switch-Runde und unser Wissen teilen . Bis dahin werde ich auch meine Bandscheibe soweit haben das sie mich nicht vor Schmerzen vom bike wirft!


So long dudes - keep those Rockies rockin' !!!!


FLO


----------



## s.d (4. Dezember 2005)

Es ist wirklich herrlich sich auf so einem hohen Niveau zu unterhalten. 

Rocky riders just know würde sich sicher gut als neuer Slogan machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (4. Dezember 2005)

@jendo: "preis/intelligenz schranke..." herrlicher ausspruch und obendrein noch so wahr, kann mich dem tonus hier auch nur anschliessen, die youngguns mit cmp unterm arsch und zielen wie :" heut spring ich vom garagendach", sind wirklich nur müde zu belächeln, obwohl man ja ab und an hört dass solche Straftatan auch von rocky besitzern gleichen Alters begangen werden... gell, rideunLtd....

@numinisflo: schon im januar? super! und ich wurde wieder nicht eingeweiht, ihr seit euch aber hoffentlich im klaren, dass hier dan gerade tiefster winter ist und ohne bikes braucht ihr erst gar nicht antanzen...da gibts hausverbot! Sag bescheid wenn ihr mehr wisst, freuen uns beide schon auf euren besuch!

So und jetzt schön brav weiter intelligent sein Jungs und das Niveau weiter heben ;-)!


----------



## iNSANE! (4. Dezember 2005)

@ Meth3434 

Du bist eh DER niveaulose POSER!   So - jetzt isses raus


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. Dezember 2005)

Ich gebe meinen Vorrednern nur allzugerne voll und ganz Recht. Es ist immer wieder eine Wohltat, ins Rocky Mountain - Forum zu schauen wo es noch gesittet und niveauvoll zugeht und das Biken und das Bike an sich im Vordergrund steht.

@ iNSANE & Meth3434 :
Ja irgendwer muss euch ja mal irgendwann Biken mit Niveau beibringen...
Spässle, das wird sicher ne feine Action geben.

Greetz

Alex


----------



## meth3434 (4. Dezember 2005)

Niveau? noch nie von dem gehört?! was hat der denn für ein Bike? schmeckt das wie Brokoli?


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Dezember 2005)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Niveau?schmeckt das wie Brokoli?



Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher aber ich glaube es _riecht_ so wie bei dir das letzte mal...


----------



## meth3434 (8. Dezember 2005)

@bonsai: wäre ja sehr cool wenn ihr schon im januar mal vorbeischaut aber da is hier grad schlimmster winter mit blizzard, yeti und alles was dazugehört! aber wir  freuen uns beide schon sehr von euch mal eine richtige lektion in sachen biken zu bekommen! 

Ohne Ride zu sein macht übrigens keinen Spass.... denke ein paar hier wissen was ich meine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim Simmons (11. Dezember 2005)

ich komm auch...aber mit Hardtail...dann mosch ich euch alle in grund und boden


----------



## Bonzai1982 (11. Dezember 2005)

@ iNSANE: ...doch so schlecht?????

@ meth3434: Na dann fangt schonmal an fleissig Schnee zu schippen....!!!
Wir kommen, komme da was kommen wolle. Ich erwarte natürlich saubere und ordentlich "geshapete" Trails bei der Ankunft, ist doch selbstredend....

@ Tim Simmons: Dann spüre die geballte Kraft mehrerer 16-19kg Vollgefederter Alu-Rösser die zeigen wo der Hammer hängt...

Greetz

Alex

Apropos: War gestern mal wieder mit 'm Bike unterwegs--> Sonnenschein-->Dreck-->


----------



## Tim Simmons (11. Dezember 2005)

na dann nehme ich doch lieber mein 21kg...vollgefedertes...alu hollandrad mit


----------



## meth3434 (13. Dezember 2005)

@bonsai: Trails werden im Laufe der Woche mal gründlich unter die Lupe genommen, die Witterung dürfte mittlerweile ihr übriges getan haben.... das werden dann eure ersten North Shore Versuche, aber bis dahin werden die Trails noch etwas aufgebohrt. Unter anderem kommt ein richtig grosser drop und ein sehr grosser, schneller step up.... aber das traut man sich bei simmons seinen fahrkünsten ja gar nicht schreiben


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (14. Dezember 2005)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> ... bitte bitte macht doch mal bilder !!!
> wie ist den das bike aufgebaut ???
> wie die hühner tztztz... erst gackern und dann doch kein ei legen
> so geht dass nicht also her mit den bildern
> das ist ja seelische grausamkeit ...




Dann will ich mal nicht so sein...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/9976

ride on


----------



## meth3434 (14. Dezember 2005)

die Bilder sind ja schon schön, aber ihr solltet es mal in echt sehn....


----------



## nadhorn (16. Dezember 2005)

Ride-UnLtd wirklich schön.
Wo gibt es diese tollen Ahornblätter?
Sind die käuflich zu erwerben? 

MfG Nadhorn


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (17. Dezember 2005)

nadhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Ride-UnLtd wirklich schön.
> Wo gibt es diese tollen Ahornblätter?
> Sind die käuflich zu erwerben?
> 
> MfG Nadhorn




Moin,

auf Anfrage bei Bike Action schon. Dauert halt a bisserl. Kosten wohl um 70.-
Hab Sie schon einmal bestellt, warte aber noch drauf. Is halt echt ne sch... Arbeit, die aufs Bike zu bringen, da es eigentlich zwei Decalkits sind, einer weiss und einer silbern.
Es kann auch sein das eine vereinfachte Variante davon kommt, also erstmal abwarten. Melde mich sobalds was neues gibt, glaube ausserdem, das das Bike mit dem Kit hier eh bald zu sehen sein wird.   

schönen Tag noch...


----------



## iNSANE! (17. Dezember 2005)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:
			
		

> glaube ausserdem, das das Bike mit dem Kit hier eh bald zu sehen sein wird.



Das denke ich auch


----------



## numinisflo (18. Dezember 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Das denke ich auch




Na da bin ich aber mal gespannt lieber Felix !

Gruß

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (18. Dezember 2005)

damit war glaub ich nicht der herr insane gemeint....


----------



## numinisflo (18. Dezember 2005)

Na da habe ich mich wohl vertan und euch mal einfach so verwechselt...

...bitte um Nachsicht aufgrund der Uhrzeit.....

Gruß


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Dezember 2005)

Nein, schon klar.
Aber zufällig kenn ich den Meth3434 ja auch so gut als das ich mich RideUN-LTD seiner These durchaus anschließen kann, oder?!
Gruß an alle Verplanten und so...


----------



## Jendo (22. Dezember 2005)

Liebe Community, ich wünsche Euch ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest mit ganz vielen Canadischen Handarbeitserzeugnissen unter dem Baum (nicht die Holzfellerhemden und auch kein Schlübber mit Eingriff). Feiert gut und erholt euch über die F(r)eiertage damit die nächste Saison auch ein ersehntes Rocky Meeting zusammen bringt.
Greetz aus Leipzig, wo wieder mal kein Schnee liegt.
Jendo


----------



## soederbohm (22. Dezember 2005)

Auch wenn ich mit meinem 2006er Slayer Canuck erst ab Mai offiziell zur Commuity gehöre....

Euch allen Frohe Weihnachten  und nen guten Rutsch. Hoffentlich kann ich nächstes Jahr bei nem Treffen hier in München dabei sein.

Gruß aus dem verschneiten München (und es schneit noch immer!)

Martin


----------



## s.d (22. Dezember 2005)

Frohe Weihnachten vom Fuße der Alpen wo es hoffentlich noch mehr schneit lasst eure Rockys nicht in der Kälte stehen 
Bei mir wird bis zum 24ten wohl nicht unterm Baum liegen aber aber hoffentlich so schnell wie möglich


----------



## numinisflo (22. Dezember 2005)

Auch von mir viele Grüße an die gesamte Rocky Mountain Community und vor allem erholsame Feiertage. 


Auf ein Rocky-Treffen nächstes Jahr!!!


Gruß

FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (24. Dezember 2005)

So liebe Rocky Community! Jetzt wirds mal Zeit auch von meiner Seite aus euch ein schönes Fest zu wünschen, mit vielen Geschenken, wenig Stress und nem Sitzplatz in der Kirche 
Ansonsten wünsche ich euch allen besonders Gesundheit und immer einen guten ride...
Bis zum großen Rocky Treff nächstes Jahr, den ich bald ankündigen werde, Gruß,

Der FeliXXX


----------



## Homegrown (24. Dezember 2005)

Von mir auch alles gute und erholsame Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr...



Gruss Homi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (24. Dezember 2005)

Auch ich wünsche ein schönes und frohes Fest mit Euren Lieben und denkt auch an Eure Rockies, damit sie im Winter nicht traurig werden...


----------



## el Lingo (16. Januar 2006)

Habe ein bisschen Langeweile gehabt und mich eine Weile mit meinem Mob.Tel beschäftigt. Heraus gekommen ist dabei ein Rocky Theme für das K750i/D750i/W800 von SonyEricsson. 
Ist noch nicht ganz perfekt, aber ich schicke es gerne, wenn jemand Interesse daran hat, per email. Ich weiß leider nicht, wie ich davon einen Screenshot machen kann, damit Ihr es Euch anschauen könnt...


----------



## iNSANE! (16. Januar 2006)

Schoenes ding! Poste mal nen Shot - hoffe ich hab auch bald ein W800...mal sehen...imo will ich eher mein Bike *g*


----------



## blaubaer (18. Januar 2006)

hab da was gefunden












weiss jemand was für ein RMX da Vanderham fährt ???

die ganze Storie => NSMB.Com


----------



## numinisflo (18. Januar 2006)

Irgendwie sieht die Farbe für meine Augen nach ner Speciallackierung vom Vanderham aus, sieht orange-rot aus, vielleicht liegt das aber auch an der Sonneneinstrahlung im Kombination mit dem Wüstensand. Rot war das RMX ja 2004 in der Teamedition und 2005 als R1. Aber ob ein Teamrider mit nem Vorjahresbike unterwegs ist, wage ich schwer zu bwzweifeln - was ja auch wieder die Theorie einer Sonderlackierung unterstützt.
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand mehr .


FLO


----------



## neikless (18. Januar 2006)

das erste foto find ich klasse der herr vanderham hat einfach style !!!
das zweite hat auch was wo ist das süd america ?
zur farbe ich denke das ist das 2004er Team , könnte natürlich auch ne
sonderlackierung sein denke aber das kommt durchs licht so rüber ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (18. Januar 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> das erste foto find ich klasse der herr vanderham hat einfach style !!!
> das zweite hat auch was wo ist das süd america ?
> zur farbe ich denke das ist das 2004er Team , könnte natürlich auch ne
> sonderlackierung sein denke aber das kommt durchs licht so rüber ...




Das Shooting war laut nsmb in Marokko und für den Collective-Nachfolger Roam.....Fotos sind von Chris Winter und ich hätte eigentlich gedacht von Sterling Lorence, weil sie so verdammt gut sind!

Ich gebe dir definitiv Recht: Der Herr Vanderham hat Style!

Noch eine Theorie für eine Sonderlackierung: Vanderham ist schon bei der Rampage ein weißes RMX gefahren (als er auch in dem weißen Fox-Outfit mit Vanderham-Schriftzug gefahren ist) - meines Wissens gab es zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch keine weißen RMX. Ich kann mich aber auch täuschen, aber meine Theorie steht

FLO


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (18. Januar 2006)

oh man freu ich mich auf "Roam" ... weiß´jemand wanns kommt ?also wenn das bei den dreharbeiten entstanden ist wird es wohl kein 2004er RMX sein ... kann sein das dieses RMX dann 2007 kommt da die Herren vanderham & co. die bikes ca.1 jahr zuvor schon fahren wie zu sehen bei dem weißen RMX beim Rampage das es ja bekanntlich jetzt in serie gibt ...


----------



## neikless (18. Januar 2006)

Thomas Vanderham hat style   man könnte fast sagen : er ist style  
für mich sowas wie ein letzes vorbild wobei ich von sowas nichts halte
aber nun fahren doch fast alle pros nur noch enduro oder dirt bikes  slopesyle
ist klar der sport der zukunft aber hey big mountain riding ist soul des sports
so wie powdern für snowboarding - klar kann shauwn white nen dicken 900°
beim air and style spinnen aber eine schöne alaska line ist doch einfach pure
so sieht das für mich auch beim biken aus deshalb danke Thomas Vanderham !

I´ve got nothing but Love for you ...


----------



## Jendo (18. Januar 2006)

Wann wollen wir eigentlich das Rocky Treffen machen??
damit ich schonmal grob weiß welcher Monat in Frage kommt. Treff richtung Muinch oder eher gleich in Bmais, Winterberg or so ??

umso länger wir alle das wissen umso mehr Fahrer können wir sicherlich damit erreichen ;-)

Ich freu mich und werd (wenn ich kann) sicherlich irgendwoher ne Cam mitbringen und dann mal gucken was ihr so drauf habt (denn bei mir ists leider net so viel...haha)
Ich freu mich,
Jendo


----------



## neikless (18. Januar 2006)

ich denke winterberg wäre perfekt
weils zentral in deutschland liegt
und es einen campingplatz direkt am park gibt
aber ich komme auch gern nach münchen augustiner trinken 

zeitlich ? mai/juni ?


----------



## numinisflo (18. Januar 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke winterberg wäre perfekt
> weils zentral in deutschland liegt
> und es einen campingplatz direkt am park gibt
> aber ich komme auch gern nach münchen augustiner trinken
> ...




Ich sehe schon, wir verstehen uns in der Stylefrage .

Zu dem großen Rockytreffen: Ich bin auch der Meinung, je früher der Termin feststeht, desto besser kann man sich darauf einstellen und die Vorbereitungen treffen. Auf jeden Fall sollte das Wetter schon sommerlich sein, mir wäre da auch der Juni oder so am liebsten, da geht man kein Risiko mehr mit dem deutschen Wetter ein. 

Macht mal ruhig noch ein paar Vorschläge.

Das wird mal richtig geil, ein Haufen Rockys auf einem Haufen.

FLO


----------



## s.d (18. Januar 2006)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit den nicht-Freerideren unter den RM Fahrern aus? 
Wie soll das ganze überhaupt so grob ablaufen?


----------



## neikless (18. Januar 2006)

also ich will den termin ja nicht bestimmen
für mich wäre es gut wenns nicht zu spät wäre
also so anfang bis mitte juni ...
auserdem sollte es doch am woe sein, oder ?
für die nicht freerider wäre winterberg ebenfalls prima
da man dort schöne touren fahren kann übrigens gibts
auch für frauen freundinnen und oder kinder was zu tun zb minigolf
sommerrodelbahn cafe´s und mehr alles direkt am park und der 
übungsparcour ist auch was für anfänger ... und wie
gesagt ist der campingplatz direkt vor ort 

können ja eine abstimmung starten für termin und location 

soweit mein vorschlag


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Januar 2006)

Also, ich werde mit Meth3434 bald einen offiziellen Post machen. bis dahin bitte keine Munkeleien und Vermutungen mehr *g*
Fakt ist bisher - Es wird in Muenchen statt finden und es wird eine FR und eine Tourer Gruppe geben. Um unterkunft kuemmere ich mich. Es wird sicher an einem We stattfinden und evtl auch noch die Moeglichkeit einer Weiterfahrt nach B-Mais eroertert. Angestrebter Termin, je nach Ferien, aber wohl RICHTUNG Mai...da werd ich nen Poll dazu machen ...stay tuned, Felix


----------



## neikless (18. Januar 2006)

ok unterwerfe mich der steckachse des bösen werde auch gern nach münchen kommen freue mich drauf und auf bladige info ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (19. Januar 2006)

sorry aber das bike vom Vanderham is sowas von klar orange, das muss man quasi sehen.... schaut euch mal die komplette fotostrecke bei nsmb.com an, dann gibt es keine zweifel mehr an der farbe des bikes!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. Januar 2006)

Hi Folks,

wenn ich mich mal kurz einklinken darf, ich denke auch das das RMX eine Orangene Lackierung verpasst gekriegt hat.
Ich finde auf diesem Bild sieht man das besonders gut






Aber der Film wird Sicherheit der absolute Oberhammer werden, wie schon der fast legendäre "The Collective". Hoffentlich kommt der Film so schnell wie möglich in die Läden...

Gruss

Alex


----------



## neikless (19. Januar 2006)

meth3434 sorry aber das bike vom Vanderham is sowas von klar orange, das muss man quasi sehen.... schaut euch mal die komplette fotostrecke bei nsmb.com an, dann gibt es keine zweifel mehr an der farbe des bikes!
 
als ich mir alle bilder angesehen hatte habe ich dann auch so gedacht  
ein paar freunde wollten immer das ich sie in marokko besuche ... 
jemand lust auf nen "kleinen" roadtrip im märz oder so ?


----------



## meth3434 (19. Januar 2006)

sorry für den off-topic post, aber dein jeep, neikless, ist der absolute hammer! da weiss man gar nicht worauf man mehr neidisch sein soll: dein bike oder dein Auto ;-)!


----------



## neikless (19. Januar 2006)

danke ist aber noch nicht mein eigener ist ein firmenwagen den ich aber frei nutzen kann wenn abgeschrieben werde ich ihn wohl günstig kaufen können das dachzelt wollten bekannte auf den sperrmüll werfen hat schon gute dienste geleistet ... perfekt für roadtrips zum snowboarden und oder biken
war damit schon so oft in den alpen, am meer ... 2004 schweden war so
geil also bin bei sowas immer gern dabei !!!!


----------



## schlappmacher (19. Januar 2006)

N'Abeeend,

Ein Rocky Mountain Treffen im großen Dorf MUC im Juni? *Das klingt gut, da wäre ich gern dabei.*  

Habt Ihr schon ein spezielles Wochenende "ins Auge gefasst"?

Ciao,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## iNSANE! (19. Januar 2006)

Nochmals, was den Termin anbetrifft - kommt ein Poll mit ein paar Terminen zur Auswahl. Dann brauch ma nur noch nen Guide fuer die Tourenfahrer. Das sind aber Details - wie gesagt - Ansage kommt noch.
@ Neikless, gegen SO einen Tripp haett ich GAR nichts einzuwenden. Gruss, Felix


----------



## meth3434 (19. Januar 2006)

um mal so langsam mögliche termine zu nennen:
wir haben da an einen zeitraum in richtung der osterferien (10-22) gedacht, also irgendwann mitte april! Wie insane schon gesagt hat: wenn sich jemand als guide für die tourenfahrer anbieten würde wäre das spitze! Also freiwillige vor!

zur weiterfahrt nach Bischofsmais: wenn da echtes interesse besteht müsste man den Termin anpassen, der Park öffnet nämlich erst am 29.april... 

Die vorfreude lässt einen das scheiss-wetter gleich vergessen...poll folgt bald

stay tuned


----------



## numinisflo (20. Januar 2006)

Na da bin ich aber mal auf den poll gespannt - hoffentlich gibt es auch Abstimmmöglichkeiten für Ende Mai, Anfang Juni!

@Meth & Insane: Ich drohe euch hiermit einen Besuch in eurem schönen Minga für den März an. Dies ist persönlich zu nehmen! 

Gruß

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (20. Januar 2006)

Hi @ all
Also wenn bis zu dem Termin mein Switch da ist, versuche ich dabei zu sein.  
Kann aber noch nix. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## numinisflo (20. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all
> Also wenn bis zu dem Termin mein Switch da ist, versuche ich dabei zu sein.
> Kann aber noch nix.
> 
> ...




Welches Switch hast du dir denn bestellt?

Wenn dann endlich die ganzen Bikes ausgeliefert sind wird das eine wahre Pracht und Freude im Switch-Thread! 

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Redking (20. Januar 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Switch hast du dir denn bestellt?
> 
> Wenn dann endlich die ganzen Bikes ausgeliefert sind wird das eine wahre Pracht und Freude im Switch-Thread!
> 
> ...


Hi Flo.
es soll das 3.0 werden.
Das in 18" hätte ich im Dezember haben können. Aber ich will das in 16,5".

Und all das was ihr geschrieben habt,  habe ich meinem Händler erzählt, der wird morgen dann nochmal bei BA anruft, weil Sie ihm gestern etwas anderes erzählt haben. 

Gruß
Klaus

P.s Am 08.04.06 kann ich nicht!


----------



## numinisflo (20. Januar 2006)

Das 3.0 ist ein geniales Bike - und die Farbe ...  - einfach wunderschön.
Gratuliere dir zu der guten Wahl. 
Wegen dem Lieferdatum wurde ja schon einiges gerätselt, aber es scheint wohl nach den zuverlässigen Aussagen meines Händlers und auch der anderen kompetenten Fachkräfte des Rocky Mountain Forums wirklich bis Mitte/Ende Februar zu dauern. 
Aber spätestens ab dem Moment in dem das Bike angekommen ist wird jeder Ärger verflogen sein und der Moment einer langen Liebesbeziehung entstehen!

Wie gesagt, wegen dem Termin gibts nen poll, da wird man sehen, was dabei rauskommt - bei mir ist der April grundsätzlich schlecht, soviel sei zu deiner Beruhigung gesagt.

Viele Grüße

FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (20. Januar 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> @Meth & Insane: Ich drohe euch hiermit einen Besuch in eurem schönen Minga für den März an.



Klar, komm ruhig schon vorher mal! Bist jederzeit willkommen - zumindest wenn ich mein SWITCH bis dahin habe - sollte aber der Fall sein.


----------



## soederbohm (20. Januar 2006)

Also wenn was Treffen im April stattfindet könnts mit meinem Slayer knapp werden. Da wär mir Juni schon lieber  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (20. Januar 2006)

Du hättest das switch schon im Dezember haben können? hm das deckt sich ja mal gar nicht mit den diversen aussagen der Händler, hättest du das mal hier reingepostet dass du weisst wo eins steht! Wäre dem Händler wahrscheinlich aus der Hand gerissen worden...


----------



## blaubaer (20. Januar 2006)

wäre an dem RM treffen auch ein Schweizer wilkommen ??


----------



## numinisflo (20. Januar 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> wäre an dem RM treffen auch ein Schweizer wilkommen ??



Eigentlich war geplant, nur EU Mitglieder zum Treffen zuzulassen, und dies per biometrischen Abgleich anhand des Ausweises zu überprüfen!













 na klar können Schweizer kommen - denn: Wer hat's erfunden????

FLO


----------



## meth3434 (20. Januar 2006)

von mir aus könnt ihr pekinesen, mikronesen, einwohner der sibirischen steppe und sonstwen mitbringen, solange jeder ein rocky unterm hintern hat geht das natürlich klar!


----------



## el Lingo (20. Januar 2006)

hey, habt ihr schon das brandneue element scandium bei ebay gesehen, das da verkauft wird? ich habe dem verkäufer mal ne email geschickt und gefragt, welches sondermodell das ist. ich tippe ja auf element stealth ;-)
sieht verdammt nach ner heißen nummer aus...
hier der link
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-E...212892538QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Meik


----------



## iNSANE! (20. Januar 2006)

Meth...du gibst dich mal wieder von der toleranten Seite! Klasse, auch Kommunisten sind willkommen. Nur Cannondale Fahrer vll nicht so...*g*


----------



## numinisflo (20. Januar 2006)

Sehr geehrter Herr W.:

Ich beziehe den Kommunisten mal auf mich. Wie oft soll ich dir noch sagen, dass ich ein alter Sozi bin?!?!

Freundlichst

Herr S.


----------



## Redking (21. Januar 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hättest das switch schon im Dezember haben können? hm das deckt sich ja mal gar nicht mit den diversen aussagen der Händler, hättest du das mal hier reingepostet dass du weisst wo eins steht! Wäre dem Händler wahrscheinlich aus der Hand gerissen worden...



Ja, dort steht jetzt das Switch 1.0  16,5" seit Mitte Dezember. Hatte das kommen lassen anstatt des 18" 3.0, weil ich dieses nicht genommen hätte.

Du hast ja bestimmt auch das weiße RMX 2.0  von Xexano! Das war auch schon Anfang Dezember im dem selben Shop!

Gruß
Klaus

P.S:Wer wissen will wo das Switch 1.0 steht darf gerne eine PN schicken!


----------



## Smithy (12. Februar 2006)

N´abend community,

das billigste Rocky-Fully ever:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-B...764685593QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Na, wer schlägt für 150,00 Euro zu ?  

Bei dem Bild musste ich irgendwie an den Film "Gorillas im Nebel" denken....

Gruß, Smithy


----------



## numinisflo (12. Februar 2006)

Das Bild ist eine absolute Frechheit, und so ein Bike als ein Rocky Mountain zu bezeichnen ist noch die größere Frechheit. So ein Mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (12. Februar 2006)

Ebay ist echt ein Sammelbecken für Idioten aller Art, vor allem in der sparte Fahrrad findet man immer wieder strange auswüchse...und das bike ist ein gutes beispiel wie krank es geht!


----------



## neikless (13. Februar 2006)

hm ja habe da auch ne ebay frage ein kumpel hat bei ebay nen flow rahmen gekauft 17" olive grün sagt er ???  
der olive grüne rahmen war doch von 2003 oder 2004 ???
aber 17" gab es das mal ??? dachte immer nur 16,6" oder 18"  
danke für info


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Februar 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Ebay ist echt ein Sammelbecken für Idioten aller Art, vor allem in der sparte Fahrrad findet man immer wieder strange auswüchse...und das bike ist ein gutes beispiel wie krank es geht!



Wie wahr wie wahr.
Habe dem Typen ne email geschrieben ob es ein original Rocky Mountain ist.
Antwort - _nein es ist ein Mountainbike der Firma Rocky aus Deutschland_  
Fett, die kannte ich noch gar nicht. Vll haben die ein "Schalter Unsichtbar" im Programm - dann wuerde ich mir die Warterei auf mein "Switch Stealth" sparen.


----------



## bike-it-easy (13. Februar 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> hm ja habe da auch ne ebay frage ein kumpel hat bei ebay nen flow rahmen gekauft 17" olive grün sagt er ???
> der olive grüne rahmen war doch von 2003 oder 2004 ???
> aber 17" gab es das mal ??? dachte immer nur 16,6" oder 18"
> danke für info


Hi Neikless,

das olivgrüne Flow war aus 2004 und das gab es in 15" , 16,5" , 18" und 19".

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## iNSANE! (20. Februar 2006)

Oh man...mir ist echt ends LANGWEILIG!!!!


----------



## numinisflo (21. Februar 2006)

Hey Felix, mir gehts genauso.
Gibts irgendwelche Neuigkeiten bezüglich deines Stealths? Das ist schon eine gottlose Zeit, kein vernünftiges Wetter zum biken, hier im Forum können leider kaum neue Bikes gepostet werden - dieser Winter ist einfach nicht die Zeit, für die ich geboren wurde, sonst würde ich mich wohl besser fühlen!

FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (21. Februar 2006)

Ja hast recht - voellig schwach die Zeit. Vll gibts heut neues vom Stealth. Aber wie es aussieht wirds wohl Anfang Maerz. Ich koennte echt kotzen...aber wie Du schon sagst...das Wetter rockt ja eh nicht, von dem her...
Immerhin hab ich gestern Holz gehackt und werd die Shore jetzt dann mal wieder weiter bauen. Hat den Winter bisher gut ueberstanden. Und jetzt muss als nachstes mal das Road (eher Weg) Gap gebaut werden...fett *g*
P.S. Die Voegel zwitschern...das ist Fruehlingsmusik fuer mich *g* - wenn se nicht die Vogelgrippe holt.


----------



## numinisflo (21. Februar 2006)

Na dann gib mal Bescheid, was sie dir neues zum Auslieferungstermin sagen konnten, du weißt, ich hoffe seit Wochen mit dir...
Würde auch gerne ein paar Bilder von deiner/eurer Shore sehen, aber ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass wir es im März irgendwie hinbekommen, euch zu besuchen und dann können wir uns das auch mal anschauen. Wie das wird, kann ich erst sagen, wenn ich genau weiß, wie das mit dem nächsten Semester läuft. Aber wir sind ja alle flexibel.
Noch eine ganz andere Frage: Kannst du die Dorado mal auf die Waage legen, mich würde das wirkliche Gewicht interessieren - auch im Vergleich zur 66.
Werde heute abend auf jeden Fall mal wieder online sein, entweder hier oder im icq - kannst dich ja mal melden.

Gruß
FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (22. Februar 2006)

Hey es gibt neues von Rocky. Auf Bikes.com ist endlich das Custom Programm online gegangen. War schon im neuen Katalog angekuendigt und hatte ich auch mal erwaehnt. Zunaechst einmal (denke ich) sind es zwar nur Rennraeder, aber auch die haben ja ihren Reiz (ja, ich fahre auch Road)
Deep Dive ist nen geiles Blau *g*
Also an alle die das vll noch nicht auf der site gesehen haben! Auf geht's!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (23. Februar 2006)

Das habe ich vorher auch entdeckt, als ich meinem Dad ein paar RMs gezeigt habe. Macht spaß in den ganzen Farben rumzuwühlen, sind zwar echt heftige Kombinationen dabei, aber auch ein paar wunderschöne. Individualität bei der Lackierung ist einfach eine Stärke von Rocky, so wirds noch wesentlich vielfältiger. Bin auch mal gespannt, wann man dies bei den Bikes machen kann....

FLO


----------



## _torsten_ (26. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> ... nein es ist ein Mountainbike der Firma Rocky aus Deutschland ...


 Ich hatte bei eBay auch schon über die Suche  "Rocky Mountain" so eine nettes Teil gefunden. Naja, und ganz Unrecht haben die damit auch gar nicht. Es wird bei o.g. Suchfunktion "*Rocky Mountain*bike" angezeigt.   Und das Witzige ist, es gibt diese Dinger wirklich ... in verschiedenen Baumärkten oder Supermärkten. Nur steht die Frage ob damit jemand fährt. Scheinbar nicht, sonst würde es ja niemand verkaufen. 



			
				xtobix schrieb:
			
		

> ... ein element im wunsch design....


Also ich hab eins im Wunschdesign ...  guckst du hier


Gibt es eigentlich einen Element-threat (so wie Switch und RMX) ?


----------



## Jendo (26. Februar 2006)

_torsten_ schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte bei eBay auch schon über die Suche  "Rocky Mountain" so eine nettes Teil gefunden. Naja, und ganz Unrecht haben die damit auch gar nicht. Es wird bei o.g. Suchfunktion "*Rocky Mountain*bike" angezeigt.   Und das Witzige ist, es gibt diese Dinger wirklich ... in verschiedenen Baumärkten oder Supermärkten. Nur steht die Frage ob damit jemand fährt. Scheinbar nicht, sonst würde es ja niemand verkaufen.
> 
> 
> Also ich hab eins im Wunschdesign ...  guckst du hier
> ...



Konntest du beim Kauf die Farbgebung wählen???
Sieht auf jedenfall sehr gut aus 
Gruß JEndo


----------



## s.d (26. Februar 2006)

Ich glaub man kann beim neuen Element 50 zwischen 3 Lackierungen wählen grün, blau, und blau-weiß das blau-weiße ist allerdings ein bisschen teurer


----------



## _torsten_ (27. Februar 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub man kann beim neuen Element 50 zwischen 3 Lackierungen wählen grün, blau, und blau-weiß das blau-weiße ist allerdings ein bisschen teurer


Stimmt, genau diese 3 Lackierungen gibt es. Dafür dass die blau-weiße ein wenig teurer ist, sieht sie aber genial aus.  Finde ich zumindest.



			
				Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Konntest du beim Kauf die Farbgebung wählen???
> Sieht auf jedenfall sehr gut aus
> Gruß JEndo


Also ich konnte schon wählen ... nehme ich´s oder nehm ich´s nicht.


----------



## s.d (27. Februar 2006)

Ja das sieht wirklich viel besser aus als die anderen 2 und die 100 mehr sind da auf jeden Fall gut investiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (4. März 2006)

Hatten wir so ein  Rocky Mountain nicht schon einmal? Besonderes Augenmerk bitte auf die Marke legen.  

Radtyp: *Mountainbikes vollg. * 
Geschlecht: *Unisex*
Marke: *Rocky Mountain*​
Also greift zu.


----------



## iNSANE! (4. März 2006)

Ein Schande bei einem solchen Bike auch nur gleichzeitig an Rocky zu denken!

Aber mit einem Punkt hat der Mensch ja recht...das bessere Wetter kommt bestimmt - Ey mich kotzts so an - heute nen halben Meter Neuschnee...


----------



## el Lingo (4. März 2006)

ich hatte heute blauen himmel und sonne und es war soooo schön!


----------



## numinisflo (4. März 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Schande bei einem solchen Bike auch nur gleichzeitig an Rocky zu denken!
> 
> Aber mit einem Punkt hat der Mensch ja recht...das bessere Wetter kommt bestimmt - Ey mich kotzts so an - heute nen halben Meter Neuschnee...




Da spricht mir einer aus der Seele - auch wenn es bei uns nur 10 oder 15cm von diesem ekelhaften, weißen Zeug sind. Ich kann es einfach nicht mehr sehen, obwohl ich eigentlich auch passionierter Skifahrer bin - aber jetzt reicht es! Aus/Ende/Schluss jetzt, ich will biken - und das ohne Schnee.


FLO


----------



## bighit_fsr (4. März 2006)

ich hatte Schneefall und Matsch und Eis und Salz auf der Strasse (nix mit fahren)
dann warens noch 1,5 Grad in den Miesen, also nix mit schrauben, die Garage ist nicht beheizt

...


----------



## el Lingo (4. März 2006)

dafür habe ich für euch mit genossen, ganz ehrlich! habe auch jede menge neue bäume gefunden, die umgefallen sind, nur leider sind die noch zu nass, dass ich auf ihnen fahren könnte.


----------



## digi03 (5. März 2006)

_torsten_ schrieb:
			
		

> Hatten wir so ein  Rocky Mountain nicht schon einmal? Besonderes Augenmerk bitte auf die Marke legen.
> 
> Radtyp: *Mountainbikes vollg. *
> Geschlecht: *Unisex*
> ...



Na es geht doch. Guckst du jetzt:http://cgi.ebay.de/Montain-Bike-21Gang_W0QQitemZ8775361935QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## _torsten_ (5. März 2006)

digi03 schrieb:
			
		

> Na es geht doch. Guckst du jetzt:http://cgi.ebay.de/Montain-Bike-21Gang_W0QQitemZ8775361935QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Na dass der Name dieses "hochwertigen" Baumarktfahrrades jetzt geändert wurde ist prima.  Das lässt mich aber fragen, ob du dieser sadolom (der Verkäufer, A.d.R.) bist oder ihn zumindest kennst.     

Also ich hatte hier heute ganz wunderschönes Wetter: viel Sonne, blauen Himmel mit weißen Wolken und 7°C  - aber eben von gestern noch Unmengen von Neuschnee. Ich gebe euch Recht - langsam reicht´s.


----------



## digi03 (5. März 2006)

_torsten_ schrieb:
			
		

> Na dass der Name dieses "hochwertigen" Baumarktfahrrades jetzt geändert wurde ist prima.  Das lässt mich aber fragen, ob du dieser sadolom (der Verkäufer, A.d.R.) bist oder ihn zumindest kennst.
> 
> Also ich hatte hier heute ganz wunderschönes Wetter: viel Sonne, blauen Himmel mit weißen Wolken und 7°C  - aber eben von gestern noch Unmengen von Neuschnee. Ich gebe euch Recht - langsam reicht´s.



Nee, weder noch.
Hab den Einsteller des Rades einfach mal angemailt und gefragt, ob das  mit
dem Hersteller Rocky Mountain sein ernst sei? 
Hab dann später eine Rückmail bekommen, daß erdies sofort ändert. 
Das war alles.

Ja das mit dem Schnee war hier heute bei mir auch nicht viel besser (schlechter)
Zum Biken war´s nicht so toll aber da kann man ja auch noch anderes unternehmen


----------



## el Lingo (5. März 2006)

na, schon die alten rocky kataloge bei ebay gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (5. März 2006)

ja hab ich und was soll mit denen sein?


----------



## iNSANE! (7. März 2006)

Wollte mal meinen neuen Rucksack zeigen! Hoffe er gefaellt euch.
Sowohl der Rucksack als auch der Geldbeutel (ca. 15â¬) sind limitiert. Der Rucksack (100â¬) ist sonst wie ein DaKine Nomad mit FullFace Helm Halter, Protection-gear Haltern und Trinkblase sowie vielen praktischen Faechern ausgestattet, z.B. einem gepolstertem Brillenfach.

In dem gleichen, limitierten Design gibts auch eine Reisetasche und einen Waschbeutel.


----------



## el Lingo (7. März 2006)

na alles muss ja nun auch nicht das rocky logo tragen, finde ich! aber ansich schon schön...


----------



## maple leaf (7. März 2006)

Hey Jungs,

will die nächsten Tage mein Element einem Frühlingsputz unterziehen! 
Könnt Ihr mir  Fettlöser und oder Putzmittel empfehlen? Der Dreck muss runner igal wie! 

@iNSANE!

Schöner backpack den Du Dir da gegönnt hast! 

Hätte ich das mal nur früher gewusst!  habe mir vor vier Tagen einen anderen geholt!! Naja wohl pech für mich, aber ich denke der Attacke ist auch ganz gut. Naja klein ist er aber halt schon 5L... 

greetings from ffm


----------



## el Lingo (7. März 2006)

hey maple, ich schwöre absolut auf pedros! der oranje peelz entfetter ist gut und riecht noch besser! dazu das synlube für die kette und das einfach öl für alles andere...
und wenn du lust hast, kannst du dur den super pit kit kaufen, ein großer eimer mit vielen bürsten und allem drum und dran


----------



## iNSANE! (7. März 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Jungs,
> 
> will die nächsten Tage mein Element einem Frühlingsputz unterziehen!
> Könnt Ihr mir  Fettlöser und oder Putzmittel empfehlen? Der Dreck muss runner igal wie!
> ...




Danke fuer die Props! Der Rucksack ist echt gut, und das waere er auch ohne das Logo - aber so bekenne ich mich immer zu "meiner" Marke.

Zum Thema Reiniger. Ich verwende den TipTop - aber nur Vorsichtig. Allgemein ist das Problem dass die Dinger in Lager kriechen, Fett Loesen (auch da wos hin soll (leider nicht am Bauch)) und damit oft Schaden anrichten.
Daher meine Empfehlung - mit nem WD40 bespruehten Tuch abwischen, oder aber Verkrustungen (Schlamm) mit klarem Wasser (Schwamm, nicht Wasserstrahl) aufweichen und dann mit einer Spueli Lauge Abwaschen. Der Schaum loesst auch fast alles, ist aber nicht so duennfluessig (keine Kriechwirkung) wie spezieller Reiniger und damit ungefaherlicher. Ausserdem ist Spuehli generell Milder (auch zur Haut und zur Natur).
Damit hab ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht, zumal Bikeschmutz ja nicht so klebt wie am Motorrad z.B.
Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## maple leaf (7. März 2006)

> super pit kit ...



wo bekomme ich den denn günstig? 

Werde erstmal die Spuehlimethode vom  iNSANE!
ausprobieren und wenn das nicht reicht mit Fettlöser (Tip Top o. pedros) nachbessern. 

Werde natürlich Laufräder und Kett ausbauen bevor ich da mit Fettlöser anfange. Werde dann auf jeden Fall darauf achten das der Fettlöser nicht in andere Lager (Gleitlager, Tretlager, Steuerohr...)kommt!

Gibt´s da einen Tipp wie man die Lager abkleben kann???


----------



## el Lingo (7. März 2006)

ich glaube, günstig gibt es den eimer nicht. aber dafür ist er cool


----------



## iNSANE! (7. März 2006)

Die Kette NIE entfetten. Nur mit WD40 Tuch abwischen. Einlegen waescht das Oel aus den Gelenken der Kette raus wo man es nie wieder hinbekommt - und da gehoert es hin (nicht zentimeter dick aussen drauf)
Lieber in Zukunft sparsam mit Wachsschmiermittel Oelen.

Bei hartnaeckier Verschmutzung - Spueli direkt drauf. Ist auch viel billiger als die ganzen Spezialsachens!

Ritzelpaket z.B. mit ner Hand und Fingernagelbuerste abschrubben und vorher Spuehli drauf. Das schaeumt dann und hat das alte Fett runter.

P.S. Schreibt man Treten und Gleiten nicht mit "T" ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (7. März 2006)

SlayerUnldt schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube, günstig gibt es den eimer nicht. aber dafür ist er cool



Ich dachte da gibt es so spezial Bürsen mit denen man besser an die an verwinckelten Stellen wie am Umwerfer kommt? oder soll ich einfach ne alte Zahnbürste nehmen? müsste ja auch funnzen..


----------



## el Lingo (7. März 2006)

die gibt es schon, ähnlich wie ein flaschenreiniger, alse ein paar geflochtene drähte und darum eben bürsten. damit kommt man in viele ecken rein! ist auch so ziemlich die einzige bürste, die ich davon nutze. und ab und zu eine, um die laufräder zu bürsten.


----------



## iNSANE! (7. März 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte da gibt es so spezial Bürsen mit denen man besser an die an verwinckelten Stellen wie am Umwerfer kommt? oder soll ich einfach ne alte Zahnbürste nehmen? müsste ja auch funnzen..



Gut ist diese Spezialbuerste von Park Tool (oder?) mit der man zwischen die Ritzel kommt.
Sonst, klar, alte Zahnbuerste!


----------



## maple leaf (7. März 2006)

Danke schon mal für Eure Tipps! 

Jetz kommt wohl für mich der unangenehmere Teil, putzen putzen putzen... 
Naja Bald kommt das S 3.0 und dann macht auch putzen wieder Spass

@iNSANE!

gibts schon Fahreindrücke von Deinem Neuen Liebling??? Wenn ja poste doch mal im Switch Thread!!!


----------



## s.d (7. März 2006)

Also zum Ritzeln entfetten kann ich das zeug von Motorex empfehlen hab da mal günstig ein ganzens Pflegepaket gekauft das  enfettet echt heftig man braucht echt wenig und es trocknet vollständig da brauchst du nicht mal mit der Bürste zu arbeiten. Ansonsten geht auch "Bref" das ist hald günstiger schäumt ganz gut und mit ner Zahnbürste kriegt man eigentlich aus alles sauber für alle anderen Teile Spüli. Man kann WD40 übrigens auch auf ein Tuch sprühen und auf dem Rahmen verteilen gibt einen ganz schönen Glaz und soll auch schützen das Zeug hält aber nicht wirklich lange an. Viel spaß beim Putzen


----------



## Redking (8. März 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> In dem gleichen, limitierten Design gibts auch eine Reisetasche und einen Waschbeutel.


Hallo Insane,
ich habe die hier!





Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaper-klan (8. März 2006)

... Super cooles Teil!  
Der Rucksack gehört in den nächsten Tagen auch mir und ich bin schon sehr gespannt darauf! Der ist schon fast zu schade,um ihn zu benutzen!


----------



## numinisflo (8. März 2006)

Sehr schöne Rocky-Accessoires! Vor allem dein Rucksack Felix! Könntet ihr mir mal bitte sagen, wo man dies alles erwerben kann? Danke.

FLO


----------



## reaper-klan (8. März 2006)

Tja,das mit dem Rucksack wird nicht leicht! Habe,soweit ich weiß die letzten bei ihm bestellt! 

Ansonsten schau bei: http://www.bike-fanartikel.de/

Da gibt´s alles,was das Rocky-Herz begehrt!


----------



## Redking (8. März 2006)

reaper-klan schrieb:
			
		

> Tja,das mit dem Rucksack wird nicht leicht! Habe,soweit ich weiß die letzten bei ihm bestellt!
> 
> Ansonsten schau bei: http://www.bike-fanartikel.de/
> 
> Da gibt´s alles,was das Rocky-Herz begehrt!



Also bei meinem Händler liegen noch drei Rucksäcke rum! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## reaper-klan (8. März 2006)

Na,dann aber schnell!


----------



## Redking (8. März 2006)

reaper-klan schrieb:
			
		

> Na,dann aber schnell!


Ich habe schon einen Rucksack!
Zwei kann ich nicht tragen und außerdem ist der Geldsegen durch das neue Bike etwas gestört!
Ist ein sehr schönes Teil aber leider doch zu teuer!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## iNSANE! (8. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> I
> Ist ein sehr schönes Teil aber leider doch zu teuer!


Find ich nicht mal - 100 sind mittlerweile ja fuer nen Rucksack fast normal (auch wenns frueher keine 200Mark gekostet hat) - aber mit Camelback drin und dem schicken Rocky Stick find ich das grad noch okay.

@ FLO - Auf gehts! Die Dinger sind limited. Im Zweifelsfall aber lieber ins Bike investieren.


----------



## numinisflo (9. März 2006)

Den Rucksack würde ich mir auf jeden Fall kaufen, hätte ich nicht schon vor letztes Jahr den Apex von Dakine gekauft, leider ohne Rocky-Logo.
Deshalb hast du recht Felix, das Geld geht ins Bike.

FLO


----------



## reaper-klan (9. März 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schöne Rocky-Accessoires! Vor allem dein Rucksack Felix! Könntet ihr mir mal bitte sagen, wo man dies alles erwerben kann? Danke.
> 
> FLO




... Habe gerade erfahren,das der Markus ( www.bike-fanartikel.de ) doch noch welche hat! 
Also,wenn Du willst,greif zu!


----------



## Jendo (10. März 2006)

haha, hab grad bei Pc aufräumen ein schönes Bild gefunden, wollts euch nicht vorenthalten. Es hat sich zwar an beiden Bikes einiges geändert.Aber seht selbst.
Gruß Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (10. März 2006)

das switch sieht mit der 888 ja aus wie ein hochsitz für ne jäger! aber ein verdammt heißer hochsitz...
schickes familienfoto!


----------



## numinisflo (10. März 2006)

Absolut geil Jendo!
Ich würde aber auch gerne mal ein aktuelles Bild vom Rasouli sehen mit den neuen Naben, der Shiver etc. - ist ja schon ne Weile versprochen.....

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Jendo (10. März 2006)

Ja, das sagt mir mein Händler auch immer.
Die Hope Blub Naben in rot ist bestellt (seit 27.dez.05) und immer noch nicht da!
Das arme Bike wartet im Keller auf wiederbelebung.


----------



## maple leaf (10. März 2006)

Hey Jungs,

da ich ja noch immer sehnlichst auf mein Switch warte bin ich vor lauter Langeweile auf eine ganz coole Page gestoßen:

www.hd-freeride.de 

Da gibt es unter "Filme" sehr geile Mitschnitte vom DistrictRide!!! 

Greetings from ffm

PS: kann sich jetzt mal endlich der f...... Schnee verpissen


----------



## Carbonator (22. März 2006)

Hallo Jungs ich glaube nach langem Suchen bin ich hier richtig  

Heisse Toni, wohne in Ffm, 184 cm groß, kurze, dunkelblonde Haare. Das einzige was mir noch fehlt ist mein Rocky Mountain. Aber das ist in Arbeit und gerade noch in der Planungsphase. Ich werde mir ein Vertex Team holen mit vielen Teilen, die ich erst einmal abstimmen und zusammenstellen muss.

Ich freue mich mit einigen Leuten aus dem IBC irgendwann einmal zu biken. Gerade mit nem Rocky.

Bin aus Mecklenburg und wahnsinnig heiß auf Trails, große Wälder, Schmutz, Berge und mehr.
Im Vergleich zum Norden finde ich es hier wunderschön rund um den Taunus und die Kasseler Berge. Ich kann es förmlich spüren, wie mein rocky die Abfahrten der durch den Morgen leicht angetauten Waldwege langpreschen wird  

Nun ja und eine Digicam werde ich mir auch zulegen müssen um ein digitales Tagebuch zu führen.

In diesem Sinne, von mir auch ein Lob an das Rocky Forum. Wir sehen uns


----------



## Jendo (22. März 2006)

an welche Teile hast du denn gedacht?
Oder steht das noch alles offen!?


----------



## iNSANE! (22. März 2006)

Carbonator schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Sinne, von mir auch ein Lob an das Rocky Forum. Wir sehen uns



Hallo Toni, willkommen in der IBC oder besser Rocky Community?!
Wuerde mich freuen Dich tatsaechlich beim Rocky Treffen am letzten Mai We in Muc zu treffen. Siehe auch weiter unten der Thread dazu.

Ansonsten - bist ja nen richtiger Trail-Poet! Viel Spass mit Deinem Rocky sobald es zum Leben erwacht ist!


----------



## Carbonator (22. März 2006)

Hallo und danke für den Empfang  Ich hoffe, ich kann am letzten Mai Wochenende dabei sein, wäre mal interessant. Ausserdem muss ich da eh was besonderes unternehmen, da ich dann Geburtstag habe.

Zu den Teilen da bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, aber ich mach hier mal fix eine:

- Rocky Mountain Vertex Team 06 (muss einfach klassische Rocky Farben haben)
- Rock Shox Sid World Cup/Fox F80X oder Marzochi Bomber Marathon SL
- Gripshift SRAM Rocket
- aktuelle XT Kurbel oder Race Face Deus Crank
- XTR Umwerfer/Schaltwerk/Umwerfer + V-Brakes
- Mavic X719 mit evtl Tune Naben oder DT Hügi
- Tune Sattelstütze
- Ritchey WCS Lenker + Vorbau
- Selle Italia SLK Gel Flow oder Specialized Toupé
- Reifen Conti Explorer bzw Escape pro
- Barends WCS o.ä.
- Pedale XTR oder Eggbeater


Das wars erstmal, wie gesagt ich muss noch mal schauen was am besten zu mir und meinen Finanzen passt.
Falls ihr Erfahrungen habt mit den Teilen könnt ihr ja etwas dazu posten.


----------



## iNSANE! (22. März 2006)

mach X.0 Trigger dran - ich lebe fuer die Dinger - und jeder der die mal gefahren ist. Einfach geil die Dinger. Sollte auch jeden Drehgriffer ueberzeugen. *klackklack*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carbonator (22. März 2006)

Ich bin nur die Technik gefahren bis jetzt. Aber ich will komplett wechseln.


----------



## el Lingo (23. März 2006)

nachdem hier ja mal jemand seine waden gepostet hat, habe ich endlich ein gutes foto gefunden, um das auch mal zu machen. also, hier sind meine beine:





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Xexano (23. März 2006)

LOL! Ja, so werden die Rocky-Fahrer behandelt!  

Einmal in die Stadt mit nem Rocky rein und mit Rocky und Chicken wieder nach Haus'  

@Meth&Insane: Kriegen wir auch so eine Versorgung? Sonst gibs Ärger!


----------



## iNSANE! (23. März 2006)

Sag mal Slayer...da fehlen ja selbst mir die Worte. Wie hast Du das denn gemacht? Liegts am Bike, dem AXE Click oder doch einfach nur am Alkohol?


----------



## Redking (23. März 2006)

SlayerUnldt gibst du eine ab?
Oder wo muss ich mit dem Switch vorbeikommen??
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## el Lingo (23. März 2006)

um ehrlich zu sein, ich habe noch so ein foto, selber abend, aber doppelt so viele mädels. nur kann man da die waden nicht so gut sehen, und darum ging es ja 
ich weiß halt wie man gute parties feiert: immer doppelt so viele frauen wie männer und von mir persönlich eingeladen. sozusagen handverlesen, nur die gutendann geht das von ganz allein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (23. März 2006)

du machst bitte die Mädel-Gästeliste für München!
Danke und Gruß,
JEndo


----------



## Carbonator (24. März 2006)

Haha sieht schon nicht schlecht aus, aber ist doch alles gestellt


----------



## el Lingo (24. März 2006)

ich will sehen, was ich bis dahin organisieren kann! ;-)


----------



## numinisflo (24. März 2006)

Wenn ein solcher Überschuss wie auf dem Foto vorhanden ist, bring ruhig mit die Mädels.....;-)


----------



## s.d (24. März 2006)

schöne Waden

@carbonator
Mein Vorschlag zum Vertex-Aufbau wären anstatt ritchey Teilen Race Face das ist mal richtig klassisch beim Vorbau ist glaub ich auch nicht oder gar nichts um schaus dir mal an Kurbeln: Race Face passen viel besser aber ist natürlich auch ne Preisfrage die XT  kurbel ist von der Funktion her auf jeden Fall auch Top. Naben würd ich Hügis bevorzugen habe auch welche die Dinger laufen wie verrückt, die Verarbeitung ist Top und sie halten Einiges aus. Bei der Gabel würd ich die SID nicht nehmen sie ist eigentlich veraltet. Ich würde die Mrz nehmen passt auch farblich super aber die Fox ist auch sehr geil. Ich empfehle dir auch am Unterrohr so ne Klebefolie dranzumachen da der Nasslack recht anfällig bei Steinschlägen ist. Viel Spaß beim Aufbauen und meld dich wenn es neuigkeiten gibt


----------



## Catsoft (25. März 2006)

@carbonator

Mein Vorschlag:

- Rocky Mountain Vertex Team 06 (muss einfach klassische Rocky Farben haben)
 - Rock Shox Reba World Cup
 - Gripshift SRAM X0
 - aktuelle XTR Kurbel (Leicht günstig)
 - alter XT Umwerfer /X0 Schaltwerk + V-Brakes
 - Mavic X717 Disc mit Hope (in Rot!) oder DT Hügi 240, Dt rev. Speichen
 - Tune Sattelstütze
 - Syntace F99 Vorbau mit Superbend Lenker
 - Selle Italia SLK Gel Flow oder Specialized Toupé
 - Reifen Conti Explorer bzw Escape pro (muß ja jeder selber wissen  )
 - Barends SMICA 
 - Pedale  Eggbeater oder Time

Robert


----------



## csx (28. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich will mir nen rocky-trikot orgen. hatte an ein kurzarm gedacht, evtl. das hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-Rocky-Mounta...762820877QQcategoryZ22173QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

hat jemand ne ahnung, obs vllt irgendwo noch billiger geht ?


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. März 2006)

csx schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich will mir nen rocky-trikot orgen. hatte an ein kurzarm gedacht, evtl. das hier:
> 
> ...



Bei Sport Conrad gibt es Rocky Trikots. Vielleicht mal auf der Internetseite www.sport-conrad.de schauen, oder anrufen unter 08856/81145. Die Preise sind auch vernünftig!

greets,


----------



## csx (28. März 2006)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Sport Conrad gibt es Rocky Trikots. Vielleicht mal auf der Internetseite www.sport-conrad.de schauen, oder anrufen unter 08856/81145. Die Preise sind auch vernünftig!
> 
> greets,



danke, jetzt hab ichs aber schon bei ebay georgt. 79 is eigentlich nen fairer preis find ich ... 89 UVP


----------



## Carbonator (30. März 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> @carbonator
> 
> Mein Vorschlag:
> 
> ...





Also die Reba werd ich mir nicht holen, SRAM XO kannst du nicht mit Shimano Antrieb verwenden (glaube ich), XTR Kurbel ist zu teuer im GEsamtpaket, einen alten xt umwerfer an einen 4500 Rad kommt niemals in Frage, so arm bin ich nicht, wie gesagt Antrieb nur Shimano, DISC sowieso nicht, bin halt konservativ, die SMICA sehen cool aus, kannte ich gar nicht und die Pedalen muss ich testen da es da keinen so spürbaren austrittspunkt wie bei shimano gibt. ansonsten würde ich die sofort nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (30. März 2006)

ja die XTR kurbel ist nicht so günstig hast du dich schon für etwas entschieden
Das RM Trikot bekommst du nicht wirklich recht viel günstiger her außer wenn du so viel Glück wie ich hast und es günstig bei ebay ersteigerst, aber es ist auch ein super Trikot - eben Qualität aus Canada so wie RM auch


----------



## iNSANE! (31. März 2006)

So, jetzt mal ein Saisonausblick fuer alle Regengeplagten: Meth & mein Trip auf die Singletrails in Bozen in den letzten zwei Tagen. Traumhaft!!!


----------



## s.d (31. März 2006)

ich beneide euch ich war zwar auch vor kurzen bei meinem ersten Ausritt dieses Jahr aber da lag noch so viel schnee dass es nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht hat vorallem wenn man dauernd schieben muss und dann immer bis über die Knie einbricht aber so ist es hald wenn man in den Bergen wohnt da dauert das hald immer ein bisschen länger


----------



## Redking (31. März 2006)

Also ich kann das ganze Jahr biken, da hier sogut wie nie Schnee liegen bleibt!
Blöde warme Köln-Bonner-Bucht! 
Aber wegen der schönen Berge beneide ich euch!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## s.d (31. März 2006)

Ja das ist schon geil wenn man von zu Hause aus ne schöne Tour machen kann und die Trails gleich vor der Haustüre hat aber diese blöde Übergangszeit in der man weder Skifahren noch biken kann


----------



## meth3434 (31. März 2006)

*Hallo Community,

zuerst mal: sorry für den off-topic post in eigener sache aber es ist wirklich wichtig!

An alle die Interesse am Rocky Treffen In München haben:

Es gibt bezüglich der Unterkunft sehr wichtige Neuigkeiten im Thread "Rocky Treffen in München"! Deshalb bitten wir alle die kommen möchten dort unbedingt schnellstmöglich reizuschauen und den post von mir Nr:166# zu lesen!!!!! 

Für Fragen, unklarheiten oder sonstige vorfälle bitte direkt an mich per pm wenden oder einfach in den thread schreiben!

Und noch etwas: Für alle die mit dem Gedanken spielen zu kommen oder noch nicht einmal drüber nachgedacht haben: Überlegt es euch doch nochmal ob ihr nicht kommen wollt! Wir möchten ein Treffen veranstalten dass die gesamte Community representiert und wir haben uns wirklich diverse Körperteile aufgerissen um euch ein Treffen zu bieten dass ihr so nicht mehr so schnell erleben könnt! Schaut doch einfach mal in den Thread und vielleicht kann man euch noch überzeugen! 

Wenn ihr Rocky Fahrer aus eurer Umgebung kennt, die nicht im Forum aktiv sind fragt sie doch ob sie nicht lust hätten auch zum Treffen zu kommen! Wir freuen uns über jeden Teilnehmer!

Vielen dank 
Greets Meth3434+iNSANE*


----------



## numinisflo (31. März 2006)

Absolut geile Bilder Felix & Meth! Superfett. Macht Lust auf mehr und vor allem auf biken!

FLO


----------



## reaper-klan (2. April 2006)

Hey Leute!

Mal was anderes. 
Hat hier noch jemand den 15 Jahre Rocky Mountain Pin/Anstecker abzugeben??? 
Suche das Teil verzweifelt!

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Jendo (6. April 2006)

Hallo Rm Riders.
Wollt euch mal mein Special Trikot vorstellen. Hab ich vor ca einem Jahr bei eB** ersteigert, obwohl es überhaupt nicht meine Größe ist.
Aber es hängt bei mir im Fenster, als Sonnenschutz und Aufmunterer!
Das Trikot ist im Eishockeystyle im Antmungsaktiven Meshdesign und kommt von Kobe.
So das ist es:








Gruß Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (6. April 2006)

Geil! In Deutschlandfarben.

Hier meines:



Habe ich damals fuer 100 DM in Garmisch dem Wade abgekauft, ihm wars etwas unangenehm dass das soviel Geld ist, und dann hat er mir kurzerhand auch noch seine Handschuhe geschenkt die man in der Mexico Szene in Kranked 4 sieht. Da bin ich stolz drauf - das Trikot hat 3 Unterschriften. Damals von Garmisch (im SkiStadion noch), da waren noch Picco und v.a. Tarek dabei. Und dann sind Unterschriften von Garmisch 05 drauf und vom District Ride. Ja, der Wade findets immer lustig - ich bin wohl doch sowas wie ein Groupie (schreibt man das so?).
Wade hat damals am Vorabend mit dem Trikot sogar den Dual gewonnen.
Jaja, soweit...
Fahren tu ich damit eigentlich nie. Zu schoen


----------



## s.d (6. April 2006)

Echt ein heißes Trikot insane da kann ich mit meinem normalen teamtrikot nicht mithalten aber vielleicht treff ich ja den Karl Platt und Co vor der Transalpchallenge weil ich fast am Startort wohne. Ich fahr mit meinem schon weils sich super trägt und geil aussieht


----------



## numinisflo (6. April 2006)

Geile Trikots Jendo & Felix. Vor allem die Geschichte zu deinem Trikot ist klasse, Felix. In welchem Jahr hast du das denn gekauft?

FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (6. April 2006)

Bin mir nicht mehr sicher - es war in Garmisch noch im Skistadion, Veranstalter war noch die Mountainbike und der Tarek & Picco waren noch Fros. Die Premiere von Kranked 4 war auch um den dreh - ausserdem hab ich nen Verweis an dem Tag bekommen. Wg fernbleiben vom Unterricht - LOL
Ich glaube das war neunte Klasse - also wundert mich Wade's Kommentar beim letzten GAP Festival gar nicht "Oh wow, you're grown". Stimmt.


----------



## soederbohm (9. April 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> So, bin zwar noch kein Rocky Fahrer, aber auf dem besten Weg dahin (nächstes Frühjahr).
> 
> WER? Martin Fritz, 180cm, 85kg, braune Haare, grün-blaue Augen, 22.05.81 --> 24 Jahre
> 
> ...



Nachdem ich mich noch immer nicht mit Bild vorgestellt habe: Heute nach ner kleinen Tour, lag noch etwas Schnee und die Forststraßen waren saunass! Aber nur so fühlen sich Trikot und Radl richtig wohl


----------



## iNSANE! (9. April 2006)

Na endlich lern ich meinen Kollegen kennen  Geh ma mal in die Kantine, oder?
Gruss, Felix

P.S. Deiner mangelnden Musik Kenntnis aus den NWD Filmen und so weiter kann ich Abhilfe verschaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (10. April 2006)

Fuer alle SWITCH STEALTH Fahrer - Der Schuh unserer Wahl. Der SYKUM "Stealth" - fahre bisher auf meinen Plattforms den Vorgaenger. Sind gute Schuhe fuer nicht zu viel Geld.

http://www.sykum.com/products/index.htm








"Stealth - Eine Lebenseinstellung"


----------



## Jendo (11. April 2006)

Wir hatten doch in irgendeinem RM Thread mal darüber gesprochen das neue Slayer Bike in Richtung Slopestyle aufzubauen!?!
Jetzt hab ich bei eBay folgende peinliche Interpretation dazu gefunden...
klick mich (Link)!
Ich finds echt Übertrieben und irgendwie passt dieser Aufbau garnicht!


----------



## soederbohm (11. April 2006)

Allein schon die lange Gabel geht ja GAR nicht!!! Die baut ja viel zu hoch.

Da bau ich mir mein Slayer lieber ganz anders auf


----------



## iNSANE! (11. April 2006)

Oje...das bestaetigt meine Theorie...Ist gar nicht schoen! Vll ist das Switch doch einfach besser...
Auf jeden fall muss bei der Karre oben wenn dann ne 06er 66 rein und nen tieferer Sattel.


----------



## numinisflo (11. April 2006)

Ein weiterer Beweis, dass man mit verhältnismäßig einfachen Mitteln auch einen an sich wunderschönen Rahmen völlig verunstalten kann. 
Das sieht mal echt schlimm aus....

FLO


----------



## Jendo (11. April 2006)

das beste ist ja der Preis für diese Misshandlung...3800 ode rgleich 4000 Euro!


----------



## meth3434 (11. April 2006)

Ok klarer beweis dass man keine 170mm gabel in ein Slayer einbauen kann... sieht aus wie das typisch 66rc hochrad! Ich denke mit niedriger bauhöhe und parts die vielleicht nur etwas in richtung gravity gehen kann man auf dem slayer echt spass haben. Selbst im Bikepark!


----------



## Jendo (14. April 2006)

Neuigkeiten von meinem Rasouli.
Hab heute nach dreieinhalbmonatiger Verspätung mein Hope Vorderrad bekommen und gleich noch die Psylo Race mitgenommen 
Erste Bilder sind noch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig..
Sattel muss weg und Schaft gesägt, Carbon Kettenführung wird nächste Woche fertig und co.
Gruß zur Nacht, JEndo


----------



## Xexano (14. April 2006)

Hey Jendo, ich finde die Farbkombo voll krank und gut! Sieht echt klasse aus! *staun*


----------



## iNSANE! (16. April 2006)

Jendo, Dein Bike ist echt sick - im positiven Sinne!

*FROHE OSTERN EUCH ALLEN!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (17. April 2006)

Interesse ????
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=13822&sort=1&cat=18&page=1


----------



## _torsten_ (18. April 2006)

Dies und Das ... 

Hm, gibt´s denn hier Erfahrungen mit dem IRC Serac XC 2.10" ? Das sind die, die serienmäßig mit dem RM Element 50 ausgeliefert wurden. 

In der bike 5/06 wurde ja auf Seite 48 das Element 50 mit »SEHR GUT« bewertet: "Das Element ist für viele der Inbegriff des Race-Bikes. Dank behutsamer Weiterentwicklungen fährt es auch nach zehn Jahren Bauzeit ganz vorne mit." Als Schwachpunkte wurden das Kälteproblem des Fox Float RP 3 sowie die Reifen benannt: "Die IRC-Reifen kommen früh an ihr Limit." 

In der MountainBIKE 7/05 wurde dieser Reifen mit »GUT« bewertet: "Mit seinem ausgeprägten offenen Profil beißt sich der IRC überall ordentlich fest und empfiehlt sich damit auch voll für den Trail-Einsatz. Asketischen Racern wird er zu schwer sein, aber sportliche Tourenbiker finden hier einen echten Alleskönner, der für sein Gewicht allerdings nur mäßigen Pannenschutz bietet."

Hm, komme ich damit nicht an die grenzen weil ich zu harmlos fahre oder sind die Tester aus der bike zur ruppig? Lohnt sich ein Wechsel auf einen anderen Reifen nach 8 Wochen schon und wenn ja, auf welchen? Ist z.B. der Nobby Nic wirklich so gut? 

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen.


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. April 2006)

Wenn du den Reifen schon 8-Wochen gefahren bist und zufrieden bist, dann fahre ihn doch weiter bis er abgefahren ist und hol dir dann neue. Bike-Tests sind immer sehr subjektiv. Das eine Magazin lobt etwas in den Himmel, das andere macht es wieder runter. "Bild dir deine eigene Meinung" Wenn der Reifen deinen Ansprüchen ausreicht behalte ihn. Wenn nicht dann wechsel einfach. Meine empfehlung Maxxis oder in dem Bereich auch Schwalbe.

later,


----------



## s.d (18. April 2006)

JA da kann ich freeridechecker nur zustimmen werte die Tests in den Magazinen nicht so stark wie schon gesagt sind diese Tests subjektiv jeder Stellt andere Ansprüche an ein Bike oder Reifen ect. im Endeffekt zählt nur was du für dich am besten findest ich bin den IRC noch nicht gefahren aber ich glaub so schlecht kann der nicht sein denn der Karl Platt färt ja auch nen IRC ich glaub den gleichen weiß es jetzt nicht sicher aber glaub schon. Ich hab zurzeit den Nobby am Vertex drauf bin heute ne Skipiste runtergefahren wo noch schnee lag und der Boden war auch sehr nass und ich fand ihn Verhältnismäßig gut d.h. er kann natürlich nicht mit nem FR-Reifen bei solchen Sachen mithalten aber es kommt natürlich immer auf dein Einsatzgebiet an ein Reifen ist immer ein Kompromiss. Wenn du mit dem IRC zufrieden bist dan lass ihn drauf. Was fährst du denn so vom Gelände her bzw worauf legst du Wert?


----------



## _torsten_ (19. April 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> ... Was fährst du denn so vom Gelände her bzw worauf legst du Wert?


Im wesentlichen fahre ich XC und nehme da mit was sich gibt - Schotter, Waldboden, Apshalt - und das ganze gespickt mit ein paar Trails (leider gibt´s hier nicht so viele davon). Einen Alpen-X bin ich noch nicht gefahren, habe ich derzeit auch nicht vor.
Im Prinzip bin ich mit dem IRC Serac XC 2.1" bisher zu frieden. Der Halt, Gripp und die Selbstreinigung sind i.O. Wie der natürlich bei trockenem Wetter zu händeln geht kann ich noch nicht sagen - es gab ja in den letzten 8 Wochen kaum welches. Aber bei schönem Wetter kann jeder Rad fahren.  
Ich hatte/habe auf meinem MARIN bisher die Conti Vertical Pro 2.3" drauf. Die sind zwar vom Pannenschutz unverwüstlich (in 6 Jahren keinen Plattfuß ) aber solbald es feucht wird sind die sehr rutschig. Und natürlich extrem schwer. 
Ich muss sagen, dass mir der IRC bisher besser gefällt.


----------



## TurboLenzen (19. April 2006)

..Na das hört sich doch gut an! Ich kann dir nur raten den Reifen zu fahren bis er ab ist. Und wenn er auch auf trockenem Boden einen guten Grip hat, dann kannst du dir ja überlegen danach wieder einen IRC zu holen. Conti schön und gut, aber ich persönlich hab keine guten Erfahrungen mit den Reifen. Kommt aber immer auf den Einsatzzweck, das Gelände und die Fahrweise an..

In diesem Sinne,


----------



## TurboLenzen (19. April 2006)

Wie schauts denn aus? Wer kommt von euch alles zum Gardasee-Festival?

later, 
Mario


----------



## s.d (19. April 2006)

Habe es eigentlich schon vor  und hoffe es klappt aber kann sein dass mir leider was dazwischen kommt


----------



## numinisflo (21. April 2006)

Leider kann ich definitiv nicht zum Bikefestival in Riva sein, wir waren gerade einige Tage biken & campen in Riva, das finanzielle Budget ist somit völlig überreizt
Trotzdem euch viel Spaß dort.

@Jendo: Dein Rasouli ist mal superfett mit der Psylo und der neuen Nabe! 

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (21. April 2006)

Hallo Rocky-Fahrer,
vielleicht können die Leute in und um Hamburg diesem Rockybesitzer helfen!
Bitte hier nachlesen!

Danke
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Jendo (21. April 2006)

Am Rasouli muss aber noch einiges gebastelt werden. Bin zur Zeit noch auf Teile Jagd oder warte das sie endlich geliefert werden. Die Carbon KeFü sollte nächste Woche eintreffen sowie der Easton Vorbau. An Holzfeller Kurbeln bin ich grad dran, mal schauen wie weit ich meinen Kumpel runter handeln kann.Naja, aber beim Sattel bin ich noch unschlüssig!?
Was würdet ihr denn für einen Sattel an ein spritziges HT bauen?


----------



## numinisflo (21. April 2006)

Ich finde den Sattel, welchen du auf dem Bild mit dem Rasouli links und dem Switch rechts montiert hast, eigentlich ziemlich geil. Rein optisch gefallen mir solche "Bretter" einfach gut!

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Jendo (21. April 2006)

ja, der flache Sattel ist aber grad aufm Commencal montiert, weil er sehr leicht ist. Aber eigentlich könnte man sich so einen Sattel nochmal besorgen. Mal schauen was die anderen meinen.
Ich muss jetzt mal ins Bett. n8 bis später.
Jendo


----------



## TurboLenzen (21. April 2006)

Hey Jendo, 

wegen deinem Sattelproblem, probiers doch mit Fizik!? Rein Designtechnisch und was langlebigkeit angeht sind die echt nicht schlecht. Ich hab mittlerweile schon viele ausprobiert, aber Fizik ist echt aus der Hölle! Vorallem die Farben und Designs kann man super an jedes Bike anpassen. Oder sogar seinen eigenen Sattel auf der Fizik HP zusammenstellen.. Unikat-mäßig betrachtet!
Alternativ und preislich auch etwas günstiger, kann ich dir SDG empfehlen.

peace out,


----------



## s.d (21. April 2006)

Ja da musss ich dem mario zustimmen ich fahre auch fizik und der nisene den auch der INSANE hat ist gerade wegen den Plastikeckteilen sehr geeignet weil wenn es auch mal zerlegt braucht ihr nicht gleich nen neuen Sattel sondern nur die echkteile die es in vielen verschiendenen Farben gibt es gibt ihn auch als Schlangen Kuh oder Fischhaut(imitat) bezogen und individuell konfigurieren ist auch mögl allerdings ist das nicht so billig wie bei ebay da gibts ihn schon ab 10 aufwärts ist hald immer Glückssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (21. April 2006)

Ja, dem stimm ich zu. Der Nisene ist top. Der neue Nisene ist optisch dagegen Geschmackssache.
Der Gobi ist auch nen Super Sattel - wer auf einen ultra eleganten und Touren geigneten Sattel steht sollte den Aliante probieren.


----------



## s.d (21. April 2006)

Der neue nisene gefällt mir auch nicht so gut aber der alte ist durchaus auch tourengeeignet ist zwar bei sätteln immer so ne sache aber ich fahre mit Ihm auch Marathon ect. hab im auf dem Vertex und werde Ihn auch ans Slayer machen ist jetzt zwar nicht der Typische Race-Sattel außer dem relativ hohen gewicht hab ich an ihm eigentlich nichts auszusetzen


----------



## numinisflo (21. April 2006)

Meine Empfehlung geht auch in Richtung Fizik. Ich fahre den Gobi Wing Flex, zwar auch ein ziemliches Brett, aber für meinen Allerwertesten & Anhang wirklich sehr bequem, auch bei längerem sitzen.

FLO


----------



## blaubaer (23. April 2006)

mal eine frage, 

weiss jemand wie sich die farbe von dem neuen ETSX-30 nennt ??







RAL- farbe ??? ähnlichkeit ????

ich hab das bike bei meinem händler stehen gesehn und in natura sieht die farbe obermegagenial   aus und ich such für meinen FR`der noch eine neue farbe


----------



## s.d (23. April 2006)

Also im Katalog steht "Flare" aber das wird dir warscheinlich auch nicht weiterhelfen. Ich fahr jetzt übrigens devinitiv nächstes WE ans Festival kommt sonst noch jemand?


----------



## iNSANE! (23. April 2006)

Ja, ich bin die ganze Zeit dort - man sieht sich. Gruss, Felix


----------



## Sawa (23. April 2006)

_torsten_ schrieb:
			
		

> Dies und Das ...
> 
> Hm, gibt´s denn hier Erfahrungen mit dem IRC Serac XC 2.10" ? Das sind die, die serienmäßig mit dem RM Element 50 ausgeliefert wurden.
> 
> ...





Habe ihn mir auf mein Element nachgerüstet, da ich mit dem Racing Ralph auf feuchtem Geläuf überhaupt nicht zufrieden war. Obwohl der Ralfi doch so super getestet wurde....

Fahrleistung jetzt über 2000Km und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit (Straße, Schotter, Wald, Wurzeln, auch alles in Nass).
Kein Platten und kein wegschmieren, sicherer Kontakt bei einem guten Rollwiderstand, soll hießen er rollt meiner Meinung nach sehr gut. Habe mal spasseshalber Rollwiderstandstest mit einem Nokian NBX Lite 2.2 durchgeführt. Immer gleiche leicht abschüssige Strecke mit anschließender Steigung.
Ergebnis: kein wirklicher Unterschied! Habe 4x ummontiert den Nachmittag 

Fahre den Serac in der Kevlar-Faltversion, den es nur in der Redwallausführung gibt (passt klasse zur Teamlackierung). Vom Profil her nähert er sich so langsam einem Tausch, aber solange er noch greift wird er glattgefahren.
Momentan habe ich auch noch einen neuen Satz IRC Mythos II auch in Kevlar Redwall daliegen, den ich dann spätestens im Urlaub (Serfaus) ausprobieren möchte (lustiges Reifenwechseln).
Wenn ich den Mythos nicht zu einem anderen Rad dazubekommen hätte, hätte ich mir wieder den Serac besorgt!!!
Aber kann ja noch werden, jeh nachdem wie sich der Mythos fährt 

Biste auch beim Rocky-Treffen in München dabei??


----------



## TurboLenzen (23. April 2006)

@blaubaer: Die Originale Bezeichnung von Rocky für die Farbe ist tatsächlich "Flare". Aber am besten kann man die Farbe denke ich "Metallic-Leucht-Orange" bezeichnen!?

Grüße in die Schweiz, 

PS: Das ETSX-30 gibt es 2006 nicht in Deutschland!!


----------



## clemson (23. April 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Also im Katalog steht "Flare" aber das wird dir warscheinlich auch nicht weiterhelfen. Ich fahr jetzt übrigens devinitiv nächstes WE ans Festival kommt sonst noch jemand?




wenns wetter mit spielt werd ich mich wohl auch an den ago begeben


----------



## soederbohm (23. April 2006)

Werd auch am Lago sein. Vielleicht werd ich mal ein Slayer testen bevor meins im Mai kommt. Vorschläge für nen feinen Trail, den man in 2 Stunden gut schafft und der nicht allzu heftig ist?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (23. April 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> Werd auch am Lago sein. Vielleicht werd ich mal ein Slayer testen bevor meins im Mai kommt. Vorschläge für nen feinen Trail, den man in 2 Stunden gut schafft und der nicht allzu heftig ist?
> 
> Gruß
> Martin




Hi Martin

Wenn du von Riva aus ne kurze, aber doch recht feine Runde drehen willst, würde ich immer wieder den Monte Brione empfehlen. Kurze Asphaltauffahrt mit variierenden Steigungen, an denen du die Uphilleigenschaften testen kannst. Nach ca. 200 Höhenmetern geht es rechts ab auf den Schotterweg in Richtung der alten Festung. Dort einfach einige Kurven weiter bergauf fahren, bis in einer Rechtskurve links ein sehr markanter Trail abbiegt. Das erste Teilstück ist ca. 250m lang, mit einigen kleinen Stufen - aber schnell u. flüssig zu fahren. Dann kommst du wieder auf die Asphaltstraße, dieser einfach einige hundert Meter folgen, und dann kommst du wieder auf einen extrem spaßigen, steinigen und nicht zu heftigen Trail, den du bis an den Fuß des Berges fahren kannst, mit einigen Varianten links und rechts.
Gerade zum Bike testen denke ich, dass diese kurze Ausfahrt alles beinhaltet - und wenn du noch genügend Zeit hast, einfach nochmal hochkurbeln und eine andere Bergabvariante wählen.....

Alternativ kannst du einfach mal in meinen Lago-Thread schauen, dort hatte jemand die gleiche Frage wie du gestellt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=213282

Und ansonsten würde ich mich an den Tom a.k.a. All-Mountain wenden, der mich auch schon mit blendenden Tipps und Vorschlägen für Touren & Trails am Lago versorgt hat.

Ich hoffe, dir ein wenig geholfen zu haben. 

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß am Lago, beim Festival und beim testen.

PS: Ab 18 Uhr soll am Rocky Stand Happy Hour sein - was immer das auch heißen mag.....

Gruß

FLO


----------



## soederbohm (23. April 2006)

An den Brione hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Machen da zur Festivalzeit der Carabinieri keine Schwierigkeiten?

Alternative evtl. Sant. della Pace? Wie genau geht der? Wie schwer? Erfahrungen?

Wie wärs eigentlich mit einem "spontanen" RM-Treffen am BA Stand? Mein Vorschlag Freitag Abend 18.00 UHr (dann sehen wir auch gleich, was die Happy-Hour ist )

Gruß
Martin


----------



## el Lingo (23. April 2006)

ja, die strecke hinten vom brione runter ist lustig. das war früher mal ne downhillstrecke, aber das ist schon lange her. wenn ich mich nicht irre, war da sogar ein worldcup. ansonsten von der festung richtung see runter, auch sehr nett, stufen jeder höhe, eine treppe, deren letzte stufe nen knappen meter hat. also springen ;-)
oder zu santa barbara/castello hoch, aber da mußt du sicher öfter mal tragen. man denkt beim schleppen, dass man da nie im leben fahren kann, aber runter geht alles. ist aber ein ultimativ verblockter trail immer am hang entlang. also nicht stürzen. mußte den mal rollen, weil mein freilauf hin war. ohne treten zu können sind die trial-stücke echt ne herausforderung.
santa barbara ist dieser kleine weiße punkt rechts im berg, wenn ihr nach süden auf den see schaut. in der nähre von der wasserleitung, die von oben kommt.solltet ihr euch alle mal antun, wenn ihr da seid. und bitte fotos machen, ok?


----------



## clemson (24. April 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> An den Brione hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Machen da zur Festivalzeit der Carabinieri keine Schwierigkeiten?
> 
> Alternative evtl. Sant. della Pace? Wie genau geht der? Wie schwer? Erfahrungen?
> 
> ...



am brione gibt es auch noch einige offene trails.

die gespeerten wege sollte man  nun wirklich nicht mehr fahren, dazu ist die stimmung zu gereizt.
sie Trailsspeerungen im Trentino/Gardasee im open traisl forum


----------



## s.d (24. April 2006)

Also Freitag 18 Uhr BA Stand da komm ich auch hin ich glaub in der happy hour gibts canadische Spezialitäten (Essen, Getränke) bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## clemson (25. April 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Also Freitag 18 Uhr BA Stand da komm ich auch hin ich glaub in der happy hour gibts canadische Spezialitäten (Essen, Getränke) bin mir aber nicht sicher



Freitags 18 Uhr werde ich wohl nicht schaffen, da ich freitags erst anreisen werde nach der Arbeit.

Wie schauts mit Samstag gleiche Zeit aus?


----------



## soederbohm (25. April 2006)

Bei näherem Nachdenken muss ich sagen, dass mir der Samstag auch fast lieber ist, da für Freitag eine Tour Richtung Altissimo mit Trail nach Navene und anschließendem Pizzaessen in Cassone geplant ist  

Dann also Samstag 18.00 Uhr?


----------



## clemson (25. April 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> Bei näherem Nachdenken muss ich sagen, dass mir der Samstag auch fast lieber ist, da für Freitag eine Tour Richtung Altissimo mit Trail nach Navene und anschließendem Pizzaessen in Cassone geplant ist
> 
> Dann also Samstag 18.00 Uhr?



Pizzaria Aril???in Cassone? lecker lecker


----------



## soederbohm (25. April 2006)

Ja, genau, Aril. Meinst, mir wär der Name noch eingefallen  
Die größte Pizza Calzone, die ich je gesehen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (25. April 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, genau, Aril. Meinst, mir wär der Name noch eingefallen
> Die größte Pizza Calzone, die ich je gesehen habe



auf alle fälle ein sehr guate wahl.....
werd sicher die tage unten auch dort vorbei schaun


----------



## s.d (25. April 2006)

da ich auch noch nicht sicher weiß ob ich freitags urlaub bekommen können wir uns auch samstags treffen weiß zwar noch nicht genau was mein Mitreisender da vor hat aber man wird schon sehen ich weiß zwar nicht wo die Pizzeriea Aril ist aber vielleicht könnten wir uns ja am BA -Stand oder so Treffen und dann gemeinsam in die Aril zum Abendessen gehen.


----------



## Tim Simmons (25. April 2006)

werde auch dasein 

weiß rein zufällig jemand ob die nordkette in innsbruck befahrbar ist ?!

thx&mfg tim


----------



## soederbohm (25. April 2006)

Die Pizzeria Aril ist in Cassone, südlich von Malcesine, da ist man etwa ne gute halbe Stunde mit dem Auto unterwegs. Wenn, dann sollten wir vielleicht lieber irgendwo in Torbole/Rive was essen gehen (wenns am BA-Stand nicht vielleicht sowieso was gibt ). 
Auch immer wieder gern gehe ich in die Pizzeria "La Villa" in Nago, direkt am Kreisel. Meinem Geschmack nach die beste Meeresfrüchte-Pasta am Lago  

Allerding ist am Samstag eh Pastaparty, also werd ich wohl da nach dem Treffen am BA-Stand hingehen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## s.d (25. April 2006)

Ist die Pastapary für alle festivalbesucher oder nur für Marathonteilnehmer aber wir können ja auch gerne dahingehen man wird schon sehn


----------



## soederbohm (25. April 2006)

Die ist soweit ich weiß nur für Marathonteilnehmer, da bekommt man bei der Anmeldung so ein Kärtchen, das man dann abgeben muss.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (25. April 2006)

Tim Simmons schrieb:
			
		

> werde auch dasein
> 
> weiß rein zufällig jemand ob die nordkette in innsbruck befahrbar ist ?!
> 
> thx&mfg tim



Hey Tim, 

der Park bleibt 2006 komplett geschlossen! Wegen Neubau der Bahn. Aber schaus dir selber auf www.vertriders.com an..

later,


----------



## s.d (26. April 2006)

Paar Infos von BA:

http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=5&dataentry=200&dataentryfo=18


----------



## soederbohm (26. April 2006)

Also werd ich wohl zum ersten Mal meinen neuen Rahmen in Natura sehen dürfen


----------



## clemson (26. April 2006)

kann noch jemand sonne bestellt???


----------



## soederbohm (26. April 2006)

Habs mir auch schon gedacht. Das darf doch nicht wahr sein. Wochenlang schön und pünktlich zum Festival wieder Regen. Das wird ja langsam traditionell, dass es regnet wenn ich zum Festival will.


----------



## Tim Simmons (26. April 2006)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Tim,
> 
> der Park bleibt 2006 komplett geschlossen! Wegen Neubau der Bahn. Aber schaus dir selber auf www.vertriders.com an..
> 
> later,


thx 

cu tim


----------



## el Lingo (26. April 2006)

tja, regen am lgao um den 1.mai ist wohl normal. ging mir auch schon mehrfach so. und auf den fotos dann gerade mal einen trockenen moment abgepaßt und schon heißt es, es war wieder sooo schön dort. alles quatsch!!! die italiener selber lachen schon manchmal über die biker, dass die zu der zeit dorthin fahren, wo man mit viel regen rechnen muss...


----------



## _torsten_ (26. April 2006)

Sawa schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ihn mir auf mein Element nachgerüstet, da ich mit dem Racing Ralph auf feuchtem Geläuf überhaupt nicht zufrieden war. Obwohl der Ralfi doch so super getestet wurde....
> 
> Fahrleistung jetzt über 2000Km und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit (Straße, Schotter, Wald, Wurzeln, auch alles in Nass).
> Kein Platten und kein wegschmieren, sicherer Kontakt bei einem guten Rollwiderstand, soll hießen er rollt meiner Meinung nach sehr gut. ...



Habe jetzt meine SERAC auf "hardcoretouring" getestet und kann das nur bestätigen. War am letzten Wochenende im Harz (wo ja teilweise noch Schneeeeeee ohne Ende liegt und demzufolge der Boden auch noch entsprechend nass ist) und habe so alles getestet was es da so gibt. Ich muss sagen, dass mir diese SERAC super gefallen, da war kein Ruschen oder Schlingern, immer der richtige Biss, die Selbstreinigung hat funktioniert und ´nen Plattfuß hatte ich auch nicht. Ich denke ich werde den bis zu seinem Lebenende fahren und dann den gleichen wieder kaufen ...  



			
				Sawa schrieb:
			
		

> Biste auch beim Rocky-Treffen in München dabei??


Nein, ich bin nicht dabei. Vielleicht ´n anderes Mal. Oder war das jetzt das letzte Rocky-Treffen?


----------



## Tim Simmons (26. April 2006)

_torsten_ schrieb:
			
		

> Habe jetzt meine SERAC auf "hardcoretouring" getestet und kann das nur bestätigen. War am letzten Wochenende im Harz (wo ja teilweise noch Schneeeeeee ohne Ende liegt und demzufolge der Boden auch noch entsprechend nass ist) und habe so alles getestet was es da so gibt. Ich muss sagen, dass mir diese SERAC super gefallen, da war kein Ruschen oder Schlingern, immer der richtige Biss, die Selbstreinigung hat funktioniert und ´nen Plattfuß hatte ich auch nicht. Ich denke ich werde den bis zu seinem Lebenende fahren und dann den gleichen wieder kaufen ...
> 
> 
> Nein, ich bin nicht dabei. Vielleicht ´n anderes Mal. Oder war das jetzt das letzte Rocky-Treffen?


das ist das erste rocky treffen  
aber so wie insane und meth das organisiert haben, bestimmt nicht das letzte


----------



## clemson (27. April 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> Habs mir auch schon gedacht. Das darf doch nicht wahr sein. Wochenlang schön und pünktlich zum Festival wieder Regen. Das wird ja langsam traditionell, dass es regnet wenn ich zum Festival will.




bei den wetteraussichten werde ich mich wohl nicth über den brenner quälen
http://www.provincia.bz.it/wetter/gardasee.htm:mad:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim Simmons (1. Mai 2006)

so...bin zurück vom festival...
samstag: kurz regen...danach leicht bewölkt und 20°C...
sonntag: blauer himmel...sonne...um die 23°C
....und heute morgen auch blauer himmel und sonne...
trockene trails  ... nur auf dem altissimo hüft hoher schnee...egal..nach 40min schieben durch den schnee konnte man den 601er dann problemlos fahren.

Mfg Tim


----------



## soederbohm (1. Mai 2006)

So, auch wieder zurück (schon seit gestern):
Freitag bei strömendem Regen am Chiemsee losgefahren, unten dann wolkig, mal Sonne, ab und zu ein paar Tropfen. Mit dem Bike Richtung Altissimo gefahren (bis 1.300hm kein Schnee) und dann ein wunderschöner Trail bis nach Navene!

Samstag nen Haufen Bikes bei RM ausgeliehen (auch hier nochmal Danke an Mario und Felix) und den Sentiero della Pace gefahren. Fazit: Das erste Drittel teilweise etwas zu krass für meine derzeitige Fahrtechnik, der Rest einfach geil!

Nacht auf Sonntag Sturm, Regen, richtig räudiges Wetter. Sonntag früh aus dem Zelt raus (7°C) und Bombenwetter, fast perfekt für den Marathon, auch wenn die Trails etwas nass und rutschig waren und mein Bike dementsprechend ausgeschaut hat.

Alles in allem ein hammergeiler Urlaub. Ich hätte mir echt in den Arsch gebissen, wenn ich wg. dem Wetterbericht nicht gefahren werde  

Bilder werden noch folgen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Tim Simmons (1. Mai 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag früh aus dem Zelt raus (7°C) und Bombenwetter, fast perfekt für den Marathon, auch wenn die Trails etwas nass und rutschig waren und mein Bike dementsprechend ausgeschaut hat.


welchen trail biste denn gefahren ?

pics hab ich auch in meiner galerie 

mfg tim


----------



## soederbohm (1. Mai 2006)

Wie gesagt, am Freitag von der Strade del Monte Baldo Richtung Navene (Ist ein Teil der Tour 38 aus dem Moser, glaub ihc zumindest, zweigt so auf etwa 1300m ab), am Samstag den Sentiero della Pace und am Sonntag den Marathon, keine Ahnung, wie die Trails da hießen. Ging viel durch Wald und knöcheltiefen Matsch  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## numinisflo (1. Mai 2006)

Einer der bekanntesten Trails, die direkt in Navene enden ist der Dosso dei Roveri - und der zweigt auch ziemlich genau bei 1300m ab. Bin ich auch gefahren - wunderbarer Trail.

Freut mich, dass ihr so Glück mit dem Wetter hat. Das zeigt auch wieder, wie genau die Wettervorhersage funktioniert.....

FLO


----------



## soederbohm (1. Mai 2006)

Kann gut sein, der zweigt halb rechts von der Straße ab, dann erste eine Weile über Schotterstraßen.
Fand ich bis auf 3-4 Stellen nicht zu anspruchsvoll, denke mal mit meinem neuen Bike und ein wenig Training könnt ich den sogar komplett durchfahren. Aber so oder so ist er einfach nur geil!!! Werd ihn dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall nochmal fahren.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## s.d (1. Mai 2006)

Bin auch seit heute wieder da das Wetter war eigentlich ganz ok es hat hald immer Nachts geregnet und das ist wenn man zeltet eben nicht so toll aber sonst wars echt super


----------



## numinisflo (1. Mai 2006)

Hat einer von euch zufällig auf dem Campingplatz Monte Brione gezeltet? Da war ich auch vor kurzem.
Und Martin - ich werde dieses Jahr auch auf jeden Fall nochmal an den Lago fahren. Dann hoffentlich auch länger als nur vier Tage....

Gruß

FLO


----------



## soederbohm (1. Mai 2006)

War - wie immer - auf dem Platz Maroadi. bin da eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Glück hatten wir auf jeden Fall, dass unser Zelt dicht gebliebe ist. In der Nacht zum Sonntag hats ja geregnet wie aus Eimern.

@Flo
Möcht gern im Sommer wieder runter fahren (und im August bin ich eh nach meiner Transalp unten), aber wohl wg. Studium wieder nur ein verlängertes WE (bietet sich ja an, wenn man montags und freitags keine Vorlesungen hat  )

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (2. Mai 2006)

Mario praesentiert den FLOW 07 Rahmen der u.a. in Lila kommt. Der Farbton wird aber noch etwas heller.
Neben ihm der Chef des Schweizer Importeurs, Olli. Im Hintergrund der Geschaeftsfuehrer von Rocky Mountain, "Hans Fisch" mit dem neuen Vertex.


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Mai 2006)

Tim Simmons und ich - auf Abwegen. Doch das DEMO muss man sagen ist ein tolles Rad!


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Mai 2006)

Lenzen in der Zwickmuehle...


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Mai 2006)

Tarek der wie immer super nett war mit mir...
Man beachte das RM7 Canuck im Hintergrund - viel Arbeit...


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Mai 2006)

Und der Wade, "I got the small genes", Simmons


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Mai 2006)

Pete Roggeman, der Mastermind hinter NSMB.com und Importeur von Ritchey und Syncros


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (2. Mai 2006)

Mario Bad Ass





LOL


----------



## All-Mountain (2. Mai 2006)

@INSANE
Aha, jetzt blicke ich so langsam wer hier wer ist
Vielleicht kannst Du Dich noch erinnern. Du hast am Montag das von mir ausgeliehene Slayer 90 entgegengenommen, hab mich über etwas zuviel Wippen bergauf beschwert...
Meine Bekannte die das Element probegefahren hat war aber recht angetan und wird sich wohl ein Element zulegen.
Grüße
Tom


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Mai 2006)

Aso...na da haettest mal was sagen sollen 
Und ja, ich erinnere mich!


----------



## All-Mountain (2. Mai 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Aso...na da haettest mal was sagen sollen
> Und ja, ich erinnere mich!


Naja, das Du hier im Forum unterwegs bist ist mir erst heute klar geworden als ich Deine Bilder gesehen habe. Das nächstemal

Mario ist dann wohl der, der uns eingeschrieben und die Bikes fertiggemacht hat.

Das das Slayer90 bei mir so gewippt hat ist mir übrigens echt ein Rätsel, zumal bei unserer Test-Tour auch noch Markus (MT-Bikes) dabei war und mir vorgeschwärmt hat, wie wenig kippelig und neutral sich das neue Slayer bergauf fährt. Bin das Bike mit exakt gleichen Luftdruck den ich im 2005er Slayer habe gefahren (RP3 mit 17 Bar).  

Andererseits beruhigt es mich dann dahingehend, dass ich mein 2005er Slayer ganz beruhigt die nächsten Jahre fahren kann, da das neue Slayer für mich keine echte Alternative ist

Grüße
Tom


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Mai 2006)

Zu wenig Zugstufe? Zuwenig Druck? Propedal offen?
Na man siehst sich 
Gruss, Felix


----------



## s.d (5. Mai 2006)

schöne Bilder Felix hab die die wir gemacht haben leider noch nicht hast du auch ein Bild von dem Switch mit Kindersitz ect.  so als Negativbeispiel wie man ein Switch nicht aufbauen sollte


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Mai 2006)

Hast Du vll Interpunktuation?


----------



## s.d (5. Mai 2006)

Im Moment nicht auf Lager*.*


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Mai 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> *.*



Na wird doch schon


----------



## Monday (6. Mai 2006)

Als fleißiger betrachter der schönen Rocky´s in der Gallery möchte ich mich heute mal vorstellen, mein Name ist Dennis, bin 26 Jahre alt(Jg. 80)., komme aus Hannover und auf dem Rad (MTB) seit Frühling/Sommer 93 unterwegs.

Was ich mit dem Fahrrad mache? Naja, als ich angefangen habe zu biken gab es CC und DH und unterschiede bei den Fahrern und Bikes gab es kaum. Nach einem Skiunfall habe ich mich dann mehr für die CC und Marathon Schiene entschieden. Nach fast 2 jähriger Pause, bedingt durch eine Frau, fange ich jetzt wieder mit Marathon´s an. Bin zwar ein riesen Fan von CC und DH Racing aber für CC bin ich alles andere als fit und für DH habe ich einfach nicht mehr die Eier.

Fahre momentan mein erstes RM, ein 2005 Element 70 (leider als komplett Rad gekauft). Spiele aber mit dem Gedanken, mich vom Element zu trennen und mir ein Vertex auf zubauen und mir im Jahresschlußverkauf ein Slayer 50 zu zulegen, da ich glaube, mit den beiden Bikes Glücklicher zu werden als mit dem Element.

Wenn Ihr noch was wissen wollt, einfach Fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (6. Mai 2006)

Erstmal hallo und willkommen in der Rocky Community - einem der letzten Plätze im Internet, an welchem das gepflegte Wort und die anregende Freude an Kommunikation noch auf anständigem Niveau stattfinden. Das kombiniert mit der Liebe und Verbundenheit zu Rocky Mountain sowie ein gesundes Maß an Verrücktheit und nicht enden wollender Freude an Definitionsmöglichkeiten von Perfektion ergibt das Rocky Mountain Forum....

Was machst du beruflich bzw. studierst du o. ä. ?


----------



## Jendo (6. Mai 2006)

@ Flo. Was war eingentlich mit deiner Signatur los??
GRuß, Robert


----------



## numinisflo (6. Mai 2006)

Das war eigentlich nur ein Spaß meinerseits und um mal wieder etwas neues in die Signatur zu schreiben. Auch habe ich zu viele Signaturen gesehen, welche der Meinigen einfach viel zu ähnlich waren.
Aber jetzt ist sie ja wieder neu organisiert.
Wann hast du eigentlich vor, aufs Rocky Treffen zu fahren?

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Monday (6. Mai 2006)

Bin Bankkaufmann in einer großen Norddeutschen Bank 


DerThread gefällt mir nicht nur wegen der Traumhaften Rocky´s, sonder weil hierFreerider und Touren/Marathon Biker sich nicht anzicken.


----------



## s.d (7. Mai 2006)

Ja das hast du gut erkannt wir sind hald alle RM Jünger und warum sollten wir uns denn anzicken? RM verbindet eben
Bist du schon mal ein Vertex gefahren? Es ist wirklich eines der besten Hardtails die es gibt, kauf dir eins und werde glücklich  es ist einfach unkomplizierter als ein Element und wenn es dein Körper verkraftet dann kauf dir eins und werde glücklich


----------



## numinisflo (7. Mai 2006)

Manchmal trinkt selbst der ambitionierteste Biker das ein oder andere Bier bzw. den ein oder anderen Drink - es entstehen Bilder, welche selbst um diese Uhrzeit noch mit Rocky Mountain in Verbindung zu bringen sind....








FLO


----------



## Jendo (7. Mai 2006)

Ein echt scharfes Bild Flo! Wieiviel Promille hattest du da?


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Mai 2006)

Wieso Promille? Der schaut immer so aus  - und was die Haare betrifft: Die haben eh nix mit Alkohol zu tun...aber vll lassen sich darin andere Substanzen nachweisen?!


----------



## numinisflo (7. Mai 2006)

Man muss aber schon sagen, dass die Haare einiges kürzer geworden sind, gerade im Vergleich zur NWD - Party. Aber nachweisbare Substanzen dort zu finden halte ich für unmöglich.
Zu der Promillezahl kann ich allerdings keine Angaben machen   - war ja auch schon spät....allerdings bin ich später noch mit dem Bike nach Hause gefahren. 

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (7. Mai 2006)

Laut insidern und geheimen Quellen war da gestern auch Flüßignahrung Spiel. Aber es ist wenigstens stark der Vaterinstinkt zu erkennen! Wie liebevoll er doch die Flasche hält. Da muss doch irgendwas drin gewesen sein 
Robert


----------



## numinisflo (7. Mai 2006)

Du hast einfach gute Quellen Robert.....
Mir kam es irgendwie auch so vor, als wäre da irgendwo was drin gewesen. Aber trotzdem ist die fürsorgliche und emotionale Bindung selbst an der Rocky-Plastikflasche zu erkennen.....

FLO


----------



## Jendo (7. Mai 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast einfach gute Quellen Robert.....
> Mir kam es irgendwie auch so vor, als wäre da irgendwo was drin gewesen. Aber trotzdem ist die fürsorgliche und emotionale Bindung selbst an der Rocky-Plastikflasche zu erkennen.....
> 
> FLO


Stimmt!
Was würdet ihr davon halten wenn ich an mein Rasouli ne rote Sattelstütze noch ranmache? Hab gestern ein extrem geiles Stück entdeckt und bin mir leider nicht ganz sicher ob die Farbe das ganze farblich nciht überlagert...?
hätte an die hier gedacht:






wäre auf jedenfall passen zur Hope Nabe...


----------



## numinisflo (7. Mai 2006)

Mir persönlich würde ein einzelner roter Punkt wie die Sattelstütze extrem gut gefallen. Ich finde auch nicht das dies zu viel wäre, meinem Geschmacksempfinden nach passt die Stütze sogar sehr gut zu Gabelfarbe! Es gibt schöne und seltsame Rottöne - und dieser gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Bin dabei.

FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Mai 2006)

Ist nicht schlecht die Idee - tu aber bereits angesprochen lieber bei Reifen und Kurbel nachsteuern...

Flo, ich denke es auch besser wenn das mit den Substanzen ein Ende nimmt...sonst faehrst Du bald immer von ueberall aus mim Rad nach Hause...


----------



## numinisflo (7. Mai 2006)

Das substantielle Ende liegt schon weit mehr als ein halbes Jahr zurück.....und ja, ich fahre von überall aus mit dem Rad nach Hause, meistens sogar freiwillig. Was man von meiner ersten Dienstfahrt mit dem damals nagelneuen Switch nicht unbedingt behaupten kann . Manchmal kommt es anders, bevor man denkt........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (8. Mai 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-R...807931432QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 
:kotz:


----------



## maple leaf (8. Mai 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-R...807931432QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> :kotz:



Oh Gott sieht das RM7 ******* aus! Lange nicht mehr ein so verunstaltetes RM gesehen!!!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (8. Mai 2006)

kann mir jemad zu bozen (italy) sagen möchte mit meiner freundin dort paar
tage biken gehen auch bissel tour aber gern auch mit lift und single trails ...

danke meldet euch am besten via pm


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Mai 2006)

Ritten und Kohler sind gut. Ritten ist mit der gerade restaurierten Gondel befahrbar - Kohler Gondel ist offlne. Musste hochtreten. Das ist da wo der Trail Nr 4 ist (bekannt von Lasse und den Fotos aus der Freeride)
Weiter touren kann man gut Richting Jenesien. Karten von Kompass gibts vor Ort z.B. im SPAR Markt oben auf dem Ritten naehe Bergstation Gondel.


----------



## Tim Simmons (8. Mai 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/248448/cat/500/ppuser/19625


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Mai 2006)

Dickes Foto, alter Mann!


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Mai 2006)

neue Termine des Testcenter on Tour Bus auf der Bikeaction Homepage:
http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=354
einfach mal durchlesen, vielleicht ist ja ein Testcenter bei euch in der Nähe!?

greets, 
Mario


----------



## Jendo (10. Mai 2006)

Hey Mario.
Ich hab gehört das am 20.MAi in Leipzig BA zu Gast ist... Wenn das stimmt, wärst du auch am Start?
Gruß Robert


----------



## Jendo (10. Mai 2006)

komisch, hab grad nochmal auf der BA seite nachgeschaut... da steht nix von Leipzig. Naja, mal schauen ob ich über den Shop in Leipzig noch was herrausbekommen kann was das für eine Info war die ich da aufgeschnappt hab


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Mai 2006)

Hey Robert, 
ja am 20. bin ich in Leipzig. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung wann, wie, wo, usw.. Desswegen ist der Termin noch nicht gepostet. Aber wenn ich näheres weiß, dann schreib ich's in den neuen "TESTCENTER ON TOUR" Thread..

Bis dahin, 
Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (10. Mai 2006)

super,alles klar, dann sehen wir uns ja vielleicht in LE!


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Mai 2006)

Na klar.. Ich hab grad nochmal mit BA telefoniert. Also der Termin ist fest und ich soll auf jeden Fall nach Leipzig kommen. Es hieß dass der Shop dort, eh ziemlich Freeride orientiert sei!?
Bin mal gespannt!!


----------



## Jendo (10. Mai 2006)

naja, schlecht ausgestattet ist er nicht, aber so stark in die FR Szene tendiert er nicht. Würd eher sagen ein Super Durchschnitt von allen Kategorien. Aber da es in LE nur zwei richtige MTB Shops gibt (die im höheren Preissegment vertreten sind) ist das BDO ganz klar führend im FR Bereich.


----------



## Redking (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo. 
da Felix mich aufgefordert hat hier mal zu schreiben wie es mir geht, mach ich das mal.

Morgen gehts wieder mal zum Arzt. Mal sehen was er dann so sagt. Danach entscheide ich ob ich zu euch nach München komme. 

So, das gehen ist schon wieder besser geworden. 
Das komische war das ich die ganze Zeit besser Rad fahren konnte als laufen. 

Der Arzt hat mir erlaubt alles zu machen was nicht weh tut. Auch das Radfahren. Aber der weiß wohl nicht was ich mit dem Rad mache.

Habe aber zu meien erschrecken fest gestellt das ich in dem rechten Bein kaum Kraft habe und auch einige Muskeln verschwunden sind. 
Täglich zwei Magnesium Tabletten damit ich keine Krämpfe in den Beinen bekomme.

Sprünge und sonstige schöne Sachen versuche ich zu lassen. Habe vor drei Tagen mal einen Bunny Hopp gemacht und das ist noch nicht das Wahre.

Letztes Jahr nach dem Vorderkantenbruch am zweiten Halswirbel sollte ich auch 12 Wochen pausieren,
habe es aber nach acht Wochen nicht mehr ausgehalten und saß wieder auf dem Bike.
Solange es zur Zeit gut geht vergesse ich oft leider das ich einen Bandscheibenvorfall habe. 

Let's the Rockies running 
 the ride

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Mai 2006)

Freut mich so viel positives zu hoeren - aber bitte nicht uebertreiben! 
Hab ich mittlerweile mehrfach gehoert dass es manchen Leuten gut tut Rad zu fahren - Rennrad z.B.
Bender dagegen tut sich dabei eher weh 
Gute Besserung weiterhin!


----------



## Jendo (10. Mai 2006)

Wir hoffen natürlich das du bald wieder richtig fit und gesund bist und das wir Dich dann auch hoffentlich in ein paar Tagen beim Rocky Treffen sehen können.
Beste Wünsche für Dich,
Robert


----------



## Redking (10. Mai 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Wir hoffen natürlich das du bald wieder richtig fit und gesund bist und das wir Dich dann auch hoffentlich in ein paar Tagen beim Rocky Treffen sehen können.
> Beste Wünsche für Dich,
> Robert


Danke Robert, Danke Felix
Ich überlege die ganze Zeit was ich wohl den ganzen Samstag Nachmittag in München anstellen kann wenn ich nicht mit auf die Tour kann, weil ich es nicht schaffe Anschluß zu halten.
 Im Bikepark würde ich wieder zu viel Unsinn anstellen. Und dieser ist nicht gut für den Rücken.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Mai 2006)

In Muenchen kann man so einiges machen! Gibts denn eine Frau/Freundin? Nimm die mit, und checkt ein paar Sachen in Muc - da haben Meth und Ich sicher genug Tipps.
Hey...ich seh grad Du bist aus Troisdorf - da besuch ich im Sommer nen Kumpel!


----------



## Xexano (10. Mai 2006)

@Reddie: Ich schick dir ne PM, aber schon mal im Voraus: Schön, dass es dir besser geht!  Und ich wünsche dir noch alles alles Gute und gute Besserung...

Und die Muskeln kommen schon sicherlich wieder!  
Wie wärs mit einer Tour zusa'mm? Da brauche ich nicht mehr zu befürchten, du würdest mir davonfahren und ich hinter dir herhechle... *unschuldig pfeif*  

@Mario: Schön, dass du auch nach Siegburg kommst. Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann da? (@Red: Wir uns auch?  Wäre schön!) Was ist denn da geplant?
Und nur Vormittags, oder ist das Programm eher Nachmittags?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Mai 2006)

..Das Programm geht den ganzen Tag über! Testcenter bei Dirt Metals. Nach der ganzen Sache ist dann biken in der Umgebung geplant! Wenn du Bock hast, kannst du auch gerne mitfahren!?

Grüße, 
Mario


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (11. Mai 2006)

ein switch stealth im tiefflug über winterberg heute 11.05.2006 
winterberg wird wenn alles fertig ist von überall her die reise wert sein !
(ist es auch jetzt bereits)


----------



## Redking (11. Mai 2006)

Stealth Rider schrieb:
			
		

> ein switch stealth im tiefflug über winterberg heute 11.05.2006
> winterberg wird wenn alles fertig ist von überall her die reise wert sein !
> (ist es auch jetzt bereits)


Super, ich traue mich nicht darunter!   

Ich bin am 2.5.06 rein gar nichts gesprungen aber liegt an der Bandscheibe und das ich Angst habe!
Wie war die DH Strecke?? Mein Switch war braun.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## maple leaf (11. Mai 2006)

Stealth Rider schrieb:
			
		

> (ist es auch jetzt bereits)







Ja der Tag war fett heute!!!  Sonne ohne Ende und fun pur!!! hoffe mal ich spring das nächste mal auch den hohen drop!

@REDKING Downhill und alle anderen Strecken waren trocken und super zu befahren!


----------



## Xexano (11. Mai 2006)

*pfeif* Winterberg scheint sich im Vergleich zum Vorjahr noch weiter verändert zu haben...

Ich muss mal wieder dahin. Aber ob ich mir die Drops traue? Hmmm....
Auf den Bildern siehts immer oft alles so easy und klein aus (der von Stealth Rider sieht aber schon verdammt hoch aus), aber wenn man selbst dann springen muss, dann wirkt alles selber 4x so hoch und man kriegt Schiss/Respekt. Ist manchmal bissl blöd... 

Und: Die Drops sind sehr nice und meiner Meinung nach findet man auch darin Style!


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Mai 2006)

Ist doch immer das gleiche mit den Drops.
1) Man steht unten und denk sich - ja, ach des kann ich schon. (KOENNEN tun wirs alle - nur TRAUEN...)
2) Ist man mal oben stellt man fest dass die Augen dann auf dem Rad doch noch mal 180cm hoeher liegen...*THRILL* Jetzt sollte man es tun - nicht erst 10 mal drauf zu fahren.
3) Dann machts *plopp* - das Herz rutscht kurz in die Hose und man denkt sich: DAS wars schon? NOCHMAL!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monday (12. Mai 2006)

Moin,

weiß jemand, ob sich ab bzw. für dieses Jahr bei Rocky die Teamfarben ändern confused: Oder sind die Teamräder wegen dem Geburtstagsjahr jetzt in der Farbe vom Element SC. Gehört das weiß/rot der Geschichte an?

Wollte für die Frage nicht einen extra Thread eröffnen, paßt aus meiner sicht ganz gut hier rein.

P.s. Verdammt geile Pic´s


----------



## soederbohm (12. Mai 2006)

Also meine "Teamlackierung" ist rot-weiß, wie immerhalt, oder?


----------



## Monday (12. Mai 2006)

So neue Bike, Jersey & Helm Farbe???

Und passende Marzocchi


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Mai 2006)

Das Rot / Weiss bleibt. Ansonsten - einfach mal abwarten


----------



## Monday (12. Mai 2006)

Leider interessiert es mich doch brennend, da ich mir  noch ein Vertex aufbauen möchte.

Nur leider habe ich weit und breit keinen Rocky Händler der mir auskunft geben könnte. Hätte ja sein können das jemand schon was gehört hat.


----------



## numinisflo (12. Mai 2006)

deister_biker schrieb:
			
		

> Leider interessiert es mich doch brennend, da ich mir  noch ein Vertex aufbauen möchte.
> 
> Nur leider habe ich weit und breit keinen Rocky Händler der mir auskunft geben könnte. Hätte ja sein können das jemand schon was gehört hat.




Leider kann ich dir dazu keine Auskunft geben - vielleicht frägst du hier mal an:

[email protected]

Normalerweise kann dir da geholfen werden. Oder bei Bikeaction - irgendjemand muss es doch wissen....


FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Mai 2006)

Sicher - Irgendwer weiss da was. Aber sicher auch Mr. Holy Kimmerle noch nicht


----------



## Monday (12. Mai 2006)

Werde erstmal abwarten, bis die Kohle zusammen ist und es losgehen kann.

Bis dahin habe ich halt rot/weiße und silber/rote (feuchte) Träume.


----------



## Catsoft (12. Mai 2006)

Das Silber/Rote ist ein Sondermodel. Leider wie alle Scandiumrahmen mit Naßlack 

Antwort von MT-Sports:
"Ja, der 25 Jahre Frame ist auch Naßlackiert und besitzt im Heck auch nur die
80mm Federweg wie sein Bruder das Team SC !
Der offizielle VK für diesen Rahmen liegt bei 2290.- ,....."


----------



## Monday (12. Mai 2006)

Das Bike von Platt oder Bresser auf dem Pic ist aber ein Vertex.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (14. Mai 2006)

Ich hab mal ne Frage an alle Freerider:
Ein Kumpel von mir möchte sich ein Flow zulegen. Einsatzgebiet sind gemütliche Freeride Touren und evtl mal ein paar Tricks machen. Er würde sich gerne das Flow dj kaufen weil ihm die Farbe gut gefällt aber kann man das dj überhaupt als Tourer aufbauen bzw wie viel Federweg kann man ins dj maximal reinbauen. Gabel sollte am Besten absenkbar sein. Schaltung muss natürlich auch dran. Was sind denn so eure Vorschläge. Danke schon mal.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (17. Mai 2006)

hier paar neue bilder switch stealth winterberg
eigentlich war ein roadtrip richtung süden geplant
aber das wetter so ist winterberg zum notfallplan geworden
und es hat uns nicht enttäuscht !

mehr bilder in meiner gallerie


----------



## iNSANE! (17. Mai 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal ne Frage an alle Freerider:
> Ein Kumpel von mir möchte sich ein Flow zulegen. Einsatzgebiet sind gemütliche Freeride Touren und evtl mal ein paar Tricks machen. Er würde sich gerne das Flow dj kaufen weil ihm die Farbe gut gefällt aber kann man das dj überhaupt als Tourer aufbauen bzw wie viel Federweg kann man ins dj maximal reinbauen. Gabel sollte am Besten absenkbar sein. Schaltung muss natürlich auch dran. Was sind denn so eure Vorschläge. Danke schon mal.



HI S.D.

den gleiche Gedanken hab ich auch. Das geht aber nur auf wenn man klein ist, da das DJ ja nur in 3 LAENGEN lieferbar ist - nicht hoehen. Hoehe ist immer so 14" (man berichtige mich) - jedenfalls sau klein, und kaum als Tourer aufzubauen. Das geht nur mim normalen FLOW. Federweg: Max 100mm - eher 80, straff. Ist eben ne Street und Dirt Granate.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (17. Mai 2006)

canadischer dosen öffner !


----------



## Jendo (17. Mai 2006)

Holzfäller Style


----------



## s.d (17. Mai 2006)

Danke für deine Antwort INSANE dachte ich mir schon 14" ist schon sehr klein für den vorgesehenen Einsatzbereich passt es ja auch. Das Problem ist eben das  man da wo ich wohn immer erst treten muss bevor man die Trails runterfahren kann. Darum muss das Rad eben Bergauf fahrbar sein und zwar nicht nur ein paar Minuten.


----------



## iNSANE! (17. Mai 2006)

Und das geht wohl nicht - es sei denn Dein Kumpel ist nen Metervierzig klein 
Soller sich nen ZERO oder eben nen F.1/2/3 holen.


----------



## Jendo (17. Mai 2006)

Ich find das Zero auch deutlich attraktiver! Das grün scheint momentan ein sehr gängiger Farbton zu sein. Aber vielleicht ist er das in 2 Jahren nicht mehr so...
Also lieber gleich das Zero kaufen und lieb haben.
GRuß
 Robert


----------



## iNSANE! (17. Mai 2006)

Am Zero sieht man sich sicher weniger schnell satt als am DJ - wobei ichs auch geil finde. Speziell mit DeeMax und DJ1 Gabel in Weiss...*likesex*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (17. Mai 2006)

ohhh jaa aber er kennt sich hald nicht wirlich aus er will sich auch mittlerweile ein zero holen was meint ihr hat man da noch ne Chance eins zu bekommen? Ansosten hald ein anderes. Ich werd ihn beraten das einzige Problem wird mal wieder das Geld...


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Mai 2006)

Also das mim Geld kann ich nicht mehr hoeren - entweder man hat das Geld und kann sich so ein Bike kaufen, oder man laessts bleiben. Klingt hart, aber so isses doch. Ich hab 4 PM's von Leuten bekommen die meine Dorado wollen und dann aber immer meinten: Hab kein Geld. Vll koennen wir ja tauschen?
Sehr seltsam.
Wenn ich 100 Euro hab dann geh ich doch auch nicht zum BMW Haendler und denk ueber den Kauf eines neuen M6 nach...
Gut soviel dazu - sorry.
Dass FLOW Zero muesste er schon noch bekommen. Einfach mal anfragen. Ansonsten sind ja die Serienmodelle sehr guenstig und ordentlich ausgestattet.
Soll er doch was nehmen wenn er eh noch nicht so erfahren ist, muss doch kein zwangslaeufge teurerer Individualaufbau sein.
Gruss, iNSANE!


----------



## el Lingo (18. Mai 2006)

tja, mit dem geld ist es aber so eine sache. es gibt viele, die von dingen träumen und probieren, an dies oder das zu kommen. und vielleicht finden sie ja jemanden, der tatsächlich tauschen möchte. was ist daran verwerflich??? die sache mit dem bmw ist schon ein ziemlich schlechter vergleich, der ganz schön hinkt, da die dimensionen doch etwas andere sind.
dieses getue um die edlen bikes, die sich nicht jeder leisten kann, geht mir langsam echt auf den geist. muss ich mir darauf was einbilden, dass ich ein ausgefalleneres bike habe? und wenn dann einer mit nem abgelutschten bike an euch vorbei fliegt, wie sieht es dann aus?
kommt mal langsam von eurem (nicht alle, aber ein paar und die werden sich hoffentlich angesprochen fühlen) runter und setzt mal wieder einen fuß auf den boden. ich habe auch ne menge schöne dinge, bei denen andere sagen, dass ich bescheuert bin, so viel geld dafür zu lassen, aber darauf bilde ich mir nichts ein. ich glaube, das nennt man understatement. das fehlt hier einigen.


----------



## Jendo (18. Mai 2006)

Ich glaube uns verbindet hier das Bike! Es geht nicht darum das irgendwer sich ein Bike kauft weil es teuer und exquisit ist und den anderen so eins auswischen will.
Wir alle wissen warum wir RM fahren. Vielleicht hat jeder seinen eigenen Grund. Aber wie jeder von Euch wissen sollte kostet so ein Bike leider etwas mehr als ein Taiwan Esel. Das soll nicht heißen das sie schlechter sind! Aber man sollte auch nicht davon ausgehen das man in dieser Gesellschaft etwas umsonst bekommt, und es sind nunmal große Unterschiede zwischen "haben wollen" und "leisten können" gibt! Ich rede auch über Ferrari und komm sicherlich nicht auf die idee mir ein Finanzierungsangebot einholen zu lassen.
Jeder träumt von vielen schönen Bikes im Keller, aber nicht alle können sich diesen Traum erfüllen. Bei der Flow Zero Diskussion hört es sich nach Anfänger an der bestimmt gutes über RM gehört hat. Wozu braucht man als Einsteiger ein RM?
Ich bin der Meinung für ein Rocky muss man erst Reif werden oder wirklich viel zu viel Geld in der Tasche haben (99% sollten sich jetzt nich angesprochen fühlen). BSP als Fahranfänger bekommt man erst Muttis Auto mal ausgeliehen  und später vielleicht Papis durchgerosteten Golf. Da bekommt man auch nicht den Porsch geschenkt, wenn es bei jemanden anders ist,hat er einfach schwein gehabt.

Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will ist, das man den Wert (finanziellen und geistigen) erst einschätzen sollte und dann labbern! Oder würdet ihr ne Dorado gegen ne DJIII tauschen ?
Gruß
 Robert


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (18. Mai 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal ne Frage an alle Freerider:
> Ein Kumpel von mir möchte sich ein Flow zulegen. Einsatzgebiet sind gemütliche Freeride Touren und evtl mal ein paar Tricks machen. Er würde sich gerne das Flow dj kaufen weil ihm die Farbe gut gefällt aber kann man das dj überhaupt als Tourer aufbauen bzw wie viel Federweg kann man ins dj maximal reinbauen. Gabel sollte am Besten absenkbar sein. Schaltung muss natürlich auch dran. Was sind denn so eure Vorschläge. Danke schon mal.



Moin s.d

Schau doch mal in den FLOW-Thread (Welche Federgabel?...). Da wurden schon einige Gabeln besprochen und auch Tipps zum max. Federweg fürs FLOW zum besten gegeben. Ich hab mir daraufhin die Z1 FR1 von 2005 geholt. Aber ne PIKE passt wohl auch sehr gut. 

Touren mit diversen Höhenmetern fahre ich mit meinem FLOW auch (Kandelhöhenweg, Schauinsland usw.). 

MfG und schau mal in die hiesigen Bike-Anzeigen. Da sind FLOW´s mit dabei. Oder will Dein Freund selbst aufbauen?

MfG


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Mai 2006)

Jendo - ich gebe Dir in allen Punkten recht!

SlayerUnLtd - Bei Dir habe ich dann und wann das Gefuehl es geht Dir nur ums dagegen sein und ums ewige streiten und Leute fuer ihre Meinung anmachen.
Wenn Du denn so ein riesen Problem hast dann tu Dir doch dieses Forum nicht an.

Desweiteren wollte ich nicht sagen dass ich arrogant, ueberheblich oder sonstwas bin weil ich ein Rocky habe. Wer mich kennt weiss das - DU kennst mich NICHT.
Ich bilde mir GAR nichts ein auf die Marke die ich fahre - und ich verurteile auch keinen der KEIN Rocky hat. Ich sehe naemlich noch sehr gut dass es auch anderes gibt was seine Berechtigung hat (gell Meht )
Vll war meine Formulierung unpassend, nur war es eben der Fall mit der Dorado dass 4 Kids fragen ob se die haben koennen, aber kein Geld haben. Das hat mich genervt. Erst den Deal klar machen und dann merken: Oh ich hab die Kohle nicht. Verstehst du das? Darum gings mir - nicht darum dass "Mich eure Armut ankotzt" (Wer kennt das T-Shirt?) So wars sicher nicht gemeint.
Nur muss man eben Wuensche und Moeglichkeiten in ein realistisches Verhaltnis stellen - das ist doch immer so im Leben - und damit der M6 Vergleich auch nicht ganz unpassend.
Gut, ich hoffe ich hab mich klar ausgedrueckt - ich geh jetzt mim Switch posen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlingBling (18. Mai 2006)

Hi!

Die meisten hier können sich ihre Sportgeräte nicht wirklich leisten.
Häufig sind es die kleinen Geschäfte untereinander die möglich machen was sonst unerreichbar ist.

Nicht alle hier im Forum verdienen mehr als 1600 Brutto.
Viele bei weitem weniger.

Ich baue mir ne Switch auf weil das Gerät alles kann was mir beim fahren Spass macht und was ich erreichen will ,ohne das ich einen Kompromiss eingehen muss.
Ich habe mich aber aufgrund der Konstruktion dazu entschieden.
Der Faktor "Rocky" spielte hierbei nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.

Letztenendes hat sich Rocky für meine Bedürfnisse zwar als der (Waffen)hersteller der Wahl entpuppt,
ein neues werde ich mir trotzdem wohl niemals leisten können.

Des weiteren unterstütze ich meinen Trainingspartner , der noch weniger Asche hat(Ausbildung und 2 Kinder!Richtig harter Film!) und baue uns noch eine 03er Flow auf, damit wir auf vergleichbarem Niveau durchtauschen können.

Generell denke ich das der Sport ,die Gemeinschaft 
und Toleranz hier den Schlüssel stellen sollten.

Jeder hier bezahlt einen hohen Preis für diese Leidenschaft.
Letztenendes ist es aber die geteilte Freude daran ,die es zum Erlebnis und zur Sucht macht.


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Mai 2006)

BlingBling schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder hier bezahlt einen hohen Preis für diese Leidenschaft.
> Letztenendes ist es aber die geteilte Freude daran ,die es zum Erlebnis und zur Sucht macht.



Was ist dem noch hinzuzufuegen?


----------



## soederbohm (18. Mai 2006)

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass diese Diskussion hier regelmäßig auftaucht. So alle 2-3 Monate ist man für manche wieder der Depp, warum auch immer.

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich mich bei mir Kaufentscheidung nur sehr partiell vom Namen RMB hab leiten lassen. Klar, so ein Bike vermittelt schon ein gewisses Verständnis vom Biken, aber das tun andere Hersteller auch.

Und wenn ich soviel Geld ausgeben möchte....dann lasst mich halt. Wie Felix schon sagte, ich verurteile ja auch niemanden, der sich kein 3.000,- Bike kaufen kann. Ich hab ja schließlich als Azubi damals auch mit nem Versand-Bike angefangen. Aber so wie man sich halt als erstes Auto nen alten Golf kauft und irgendwann später vielleicht mal nen M6 ist das halt auch mit den Bikes. Und so weiß ich wenigstens, wofür ich die letzten Monate neben der Uni so viel gearbeitet habe (thanx @ R&S).

Und wegen dem Bsp. mit der Dorado vom Felix: Irgendwie erinnert mich das an den Freer (nichts für ungut Freer  ), ne teure Gabel haben wollen aber nicht die Kohle besitzen, um sie zu kaufen.  

Naja, wir waren doch alle mal jung  

Schönen Nachmittag noch (hoffentlich hört der sch*** Regen bald auf)

Gruß
Martin


----------



## el Lingo (18. Mai 2006)

ich bin mit sicherheit nicht prinzipiell "dagegen", nur gibt es hier oft äußerungen, bei denen mir echt der hut hoch geht.
es geht um den sport, der einen verbindet, nicht mehr.
Bling Bling hat absolut recht, wenn er sagt, dass es oft die deals unter bekannten sind, die vieles möglich machen. ich habe bis heute keine ahnung, wie ich es geschafft habe, als schüler ein vertex to, ein 94er blizzard und dazu noch ein sehr schönes rennrad gleichzeitig zu haben...
wenn dich die kids stören, dann ignorier sie doch einfach. mehr mußt du in dem fall nicht machen. und zu dem "sich etwas besser fühlen", ich kann mich an einen thread erinnern, wo genau das hier gesagt wurde. man möchte sich doch ein bisschen von der masse abheben, es wäre schlimm, wenn die bikes günstiger wären. 
ein rocky als beginnerbike? warum denn nicht, sie sind doch schön. dafür erst reif werden ist sicher mit viel ironie gemeint, oder? klar gibt es bei den bikern mindestens 75%, die mit ihren bikes mehr posen als fahren. ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass die, die so wunderbar gestylt auf ihrem neuen bike auf der strecke fahren, meist gar nicht viel drauf haben. daher gibt es für mich nur noch eins: abgerechnet wird am ende, wer schneller unten ist. nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## soederbohm (18. Mai 2006)

Man möchte ja auch niemandem ausreden, dass er als Anfänger ein Rocky fahren kann. Aber wie gesagt, wenn Du gerade Deinen Führerschein hast und noch Schüler bist gibts halt erstmal nen Corsa oder so (es sein denn, Deine Eltern vom Starnberger See schenken Dir schnell mal nen Porsche; nur so als Klischee). Und wenn man dann mal Geld verdient ein größeres Auto.

Ich glaub, meine Eltern hätten mich raus geworfen, wenn mein erstes Bike soviel gekostet hätte, wie mein neues Slayer   Und das zu Recht. wie ich finde!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## BlingBling (18. Mai 2006)

SlayerUnldt schrieb:
			
		

> abgerechnet wird am ende, wer schneller unten ist. nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Ich lege nur wert auf Spass.
Wenn einer Spass  an seinem Bike hat ist das wichtigste erledigt,denke ich .
Posen ist nicht meins ,für anddere das geilste.

Klar ist es ärgerlich ,einen in voller Pro-Montur auf dem Hammer-Hobel zu sehen und der fängt michts damit an.

Ich bin von meinem Können her mit sicherheit völlig unterdimensioniert für ein Switch.
Es wird auch sehr auf leichtes Freeride mit Tourenschwerpunkt im Alpinen Bereich  ausgelegt.

Im Bikepark findet man mich meist auf dem Chickenway ,insbesondere wenn ich keine Ruhe durch zu viel Betrieb habe.

Manchmal wachse ich dann im Stillen über mich hinaus.
(Meine erster 3 Meter Drop hat mich fast eine Stunde grübeln und unzähliges Anfahren gekostet ,ich drücke  mich immer noch davor ,wenn ich mich nicht richtig fühle oder mir die Atmosphäre in der Gruppe nicht gefällt....)

Ich habe erst vor ein paar Tagen mein erstes double gesprungen.... und bocke teilweise immer noch.... 

Ich werde dafür an trialartigen Techniksektionen und in steilen Abfahrten mit wechselhaften Terrain ,die kontrolliertes durchrutschen erfordern zum Tier.
Und Singletrailheizen ,am besten gespickt mit allem was Spass macht aber nicht zu viel Blut fordert wenn man mal übermütig wird oder sich verkalkuliert.

Von dem her Langweile ich bestimmt 2/3 aller Freerider im Bikepark zu tode.

Ist eben eine Leidenschaftsfrage - und die ist  immer sehr persönlich.
Geschmack eben...

Mein Mitfahrer harmoniert da sehr mit mir.....
Dementsprechend schnell lernen wir dann auch wenn wir z.B. Mal die BMX-Bahn besuchen.
Das Ergebnis war der erste Tabletop bei beiden.

Bla. 

Denke ich bin OffTopic.....
Mahlzeit!


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Mai 2006)

SlayerUnldt schrieb:
			
		

> daher gibt es für mich nur noch eins: abgerechnet wird am ende, wer schneller unten ist. nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



  Darauf lass ich mich ein 


P.S. Vll sei Dir mal meine Signatur ans Herz gelegt...


----------



## BlingBling (18. Mai 2006)

Dachte ich mir...   

Hat jemand Erfahrung ob Bike-Action überhaupt noch gewillt ist auf Mails zu antworten?
Habe ne Mail mit diversen kleinen Anfragen gesendet und warte jetzt schon seit 
2 Wochen auf Antwort.....

Nichts blödes 
,könnte man doch zumindest ne Standard - Abfuhr senden wenn man keinen Bock hat,oder?


----------



## bestmove (18. Mai 2006)

> Zitat von *SlayerUnldt*
> abgerechnet wird am ende, wer schneller unten ist. nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Wer hat denn jetzt hier ein Geltungsbedürfnis? Wer nicht als erster ankommt darf sein bike beim Pförtner abgeben?! Das erinnert mich an Grundschule ... 
Wenn Ihr alle mal ehrlich seit, natürlich zählt auch der Style und natürlich zälht auch das "sich von der Masse abheben" 
ja, sofern ich es mir leisten kann will ich nichts von der Stange! Zumal hohe Qualität und ausgefallendes Design numal teurer ist und mir (leider ) meistens auch besser gefällt. Massenware is halt billiger. Ein Auto fährt von A nach B, also Funktion erfüllt, was will man also mit ein M6, Porsche etc.?
Immer dieses "Posen Gelaber" (is bei Cannondale noch schlimmer) ich habe noch nie ein posen gesehen, ich lese immer nur davon im Netz ... und wenn man mal die Sache hinterfragt, hat eigentlich nie jemand posen gesehen ... schon merkwürdig.

Aber ansonnsten ist das Rocky Forum schon Klasse  lauter "Bekloppte"


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Mai 2006)

bestmove schrieb:
			
		

> Immer dieses "Posen Gelaber" (is bei Cannondale noch schlimmer) ich habe noch nie ein posen gesehen, ich lese immer nur davon im Netz ... und wenn man mal die Sache hinterfragt, hat eigentlich nie jemand posen gesehen ... schon merkwürdig.
> 
> Aber ansonnsten ist das Rocky Forum schon Klasse  lauter "Bekloppte"




Bei ersterem hast Du echt recht...
Und letzteres nehm ich mal als Kompliment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (18. Mai 2006)

@ Slayer...:
Ich hab das genau so gemeint wie ich es geschrieben habe, ohne Ironie! Martin hat es doch auch nochmal gut erklärt. Falls jemand sich aber nur eimnaml in 10Jahren ein Bike für seinen "neuen" Sport kaufen möchte dem sei natürlich schon ein gutes Bike empfohlen, also warum dann kein RM! Aber ich meinte es eher, so:

Ich habe mich bewußt nach mehreren Jahren XC für ein dickeres Rocky entschieden um meine Grenzen mehr in Richtung FR zu erweitern. Vorher hatte ich ein Wheeler (Einsteiger Bike) und dann ein RedBull mit guter ausstattung (aber der Rahmen war nach einem Jahr hin)! Also dacht ich das es meiner Fahrweise und co entsprechen würde auf etwas "haltbareres" und mehr in Richtung FR zu gehen. Folglich kam ein Rasouli HT.
Das meinte ich wenn ich sagte das man sich das Bike erst verdienen muss....


----------



## meth3434 (18. Mai 2006)

@soederbohm: während ich die diskussion so gelesen habe, dachte ich mir genau das selbe wie du "hey mit dem scheiss fängt alle paar wochen ein neuer an..." und das is echt zum kotzen...

ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen mir fehlt das verständnis für diesen quatsch! der satz ist so ausgelutscht aber so wahr: soll doch jeder fahren was er möchte! 

@slayerun-ltd: sorry aber wenn man so manche beschwerdeposts von dir liest könnte man fast denken es ginge bei dir nicht um fahren sondern ums negativ-posts-verfassen im rocky forum... Schön wenn du so sozial eingestellt bist und jeden verteidigst (ich erinnere mich da an eine fridenau-freer debatte mit dir), aber frag dich mal ob das andere auch interessiert....und wenn du leute die auf ihre bikes stolz sind und sie gerne herzeigen als poser bezeichnest bekenne ich mich schuldig in jedem punkt! ich freue mich über jedes kommentar zu meinem bike und poste jede gravierendere änderung ins forum und zwar weil ich stolz drauf bin! um es mit dem felix zu halten: eure armut kotzt mich an ist nicht mein wahlspruch, aber ich hab keine lust dauernd geheule über teure bikes hier zu lesen, dann musst du in ein anderes forum posten....

gott sei dank heisst der thread dies und das, sonst hätte der mod jeden grund den mist zu löschen...


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Mai 2006)

BlingBling schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Erfahrung ob Bike-Action überhaupt noch gewillt ist auf Mails zu antworten?
> Habe ne Mail mit diversen kleinen Anfragen gesendet und warte jetzt schon seit
> 2 Wochen auf Antwort.....



Doch, die haben im Moment viel zu tun - evtl. mal kurz einen reminder schreiben. 
Manchmal geht sowas auch einfach mal unter. Bei geziehlten Fragen immer die entsprechende Person direkt anschreiben.
Sonst ist natuerlich der Haendler immer Ansprechpartner Nr.1


----------



## Xexano (18. Mai 2006)

Ich glaube, ich habe etwas gefunden, was die CC-Fraktion Herzen höher schlagen lässt. Zumindest habe ich diese Serie von Rocky Mountain hier noch nie gesehen...
Rocky Mountain Fusion






Und nein, es gehört mir nicht, deswegen isses in den Community Talk gelandet! Oder isses falsch?


----------



## Monday (18. Mai 2006)

"Mich eure Armut ankotzt" (Wer kennt das T-Shirt?)

Kenn das nicht nur als T-Shirt, habe den Spruch schonmal als Aufkleber auf einer Luden-Karre gesehen, hatte einen schönen Show effekt.

@ Stealt Rider

Nice pics & schöner beweiß das Rocky fahrer nicht am Streckenrand stehen und posen


----------



## s.d (18. Mai 2006)

Ich wollte jetzt keine riesige Diskussion auslösen. iNSANE ich kann es verstehen wenn es dich nervt wenn dich viele Leute anmailen die die Gabel so gut wie geschenkt haben wollen. Er kann sich das Flow leisten nur so wenig Geld ist es für einen Schüler nun eben auch nicht das man sich das Teil zusammenbaut ohne ein wenig auf den Geldbeutel zu sehen(Ich weiß ich fang schon wieder an).  Ich wollte in meinem letzten Post eigentlich nur ausdrücken das es sehr viel Spaß macht sich ein Bike zusammenzustellen nur das man eben nicht bei jedem Teil das nehmen kann was einem auf Anhieb einfällt trübt den Spaß eben ein bisschen. Es ist doch nicht schlimm wenn er sich ein Zero kauft wenn Ihm die Lackierung gut gefällt? Warum soll er sich jetzt erst mal ein billigeres Bike kaufen und dann wieder Geld für ein bessers Radl ausgeben weil er mit dem Ersten unzufrieden ist? Sein altes Bike ist eben wirklich ausgelutscht und jetz will er eben ein ordentliches Bike das Ihm gefällt und an dem er lange Freude hat. Ich find es auch nicht schlimm wenn Jemand stolz auf sein Bike ist, ich bin es auch und es ist doch toll wenn man die Feedbacks von anderen hört und ich freu mich auch immer über neue Bilder von Veränderungen an euren Bikes. Nicht ok ist es meiner Meinung nach eben wenn Andere  wegen ihres billigeren Bikes dumm anmacht oder auslacht (hier im  RM-Forum soll sich Niemand angesprochen fühlen). Also Leute schreibt nicht so viel (ja ich hab auch nicht gerade wenig geschrieben) sondern geht raus rockt eure Bikes, und erfreut euch daran.


----------



## Jendo (19. Mai 2006)

So, dann hätten wir die heutige (gesterige mittlerweile) Diskussion beendet... 
Alle Probleme erörter und bekämpft bis zum Friedensvertrag.

Ich freu mich echt riesig auf München und euch vollchaoten (das ist ein Kompliment halb-volltrunken zur späten Stunde).
Gute Nacht, bis nächsten Donnerstag
Robert


----------



## iNSANE! (19. Mai 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> halb-volltrunken



Das erinnert mich an einen Nachrichtensprecher bei FM4 der meinte "...Bei einem Brand in einer Autoverwertungsanlage wurden Autos 
auf der doppelten Flaeche eines halben Fussballfeldes zerstoert..." 

@s.d. Bin schon aufs Zero gespannt!


----------



## numinisflo (19. Mai 2006)

Robert zeigt, was er an der Tasse kann!!!

Aber halte dir die angesprochenen Reserven für nächste Woche offen, wäre ja zu schade....


Ansonsten habe ich mal eine sehr dumme Frage, habe im TechTalk aber auch nichts gefunden - ausserdem seid ihr mir sympathischer 

Habe gestern ums verrecken meine Steckachse vorne nicht ausgebaut bekommen, nicht weil ich nicht wüsste, wie man eine solche ausbaut, irgendwie hängt das sowas von fest. Gibt es von den Experten unter euch irgendwelche Tipps, wie ich ohne die absolut rohe Gewalt und den daraus resultierenden Materialverlust das Ding mit einem "Specialmove" da raus bekommen? Bin am verzweifeln, und das wegen so nem Mist. Die letzten X-Male ist das Ding immer geflutscht wie.......

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (19. Mai 2006)

Ich bin auch schon auf das zero gespannt ich hoff das wird was wir fahren heute mal zu unserem Händler und dann bestellt er gleich mal eins wenns noch welche gibt.


----------



## iNSANE! (19. Mai 2006)

Hi FLO,

erstmal in Oel einweichen 
Dann die geschraubte Seite der Steckachse (Marzocchi oder?) soweit aufdrehen dass die Kappe nur noch einen halben Gewindegang in der Achse sitzt. Jetzt mit einem Gummihammer mal draufkloppen.
In der Tat verkanten sich Steckachse dann und wann ganz nett. Unbedingt ordentlich fetten in Zukunft!
Hoffe es hilft.
Gruss, bis So, Felix


----------



## numinisflo (19. Mai 2006)

Ich werde nachher mit WD-40 drauf losgehen und dann den Gummihammer auspacken! So ein Krampf mit der Steckachse - in dem Fall wirklich die Steckachse des Bösen  - ausserdem will ich den Mist-Minion montieren und das geht nicht. Regt mich das auf.

Ansonsten Gruß nach München - ich dachte du wolltest lernen!!!????!!!!!, bis Sonntag und ich werde mich heute abend mal mit dem Link in deiner Signatur befassen. 

FLO


----------



## Jendo (19. Mai 2006)

hab auch grad nen fetten Reifensatz aufgezogen...
Der Nokian NBX mit 1449g pro Stück ist echt ne Wucht 
Ich wünsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende,
Robert


----------



## iNSANE! (19. Mai 2006)

Euch auch nen schoenes We!

Flo: Nimm Reifenmontierpaste oder Schmierseife - dann gehts wie von allein.

Gruss, Felix


----------



## numinisflo (19. Mai 2006)

Danke. Schönes Wochenende auch nach Leipzig, viel Spaß dort und vor allem auch in Bozi Dar, Robert! 

C Ya next week.... 

Felix, dich noch früher und mal danke für die Tipps. Werde es nachher mal versuchen und dann berichten, wie es gelaufen ist und/oder ob ich verzweifelt bin....

Noch was ganz anderes: Kannst du, falls es keine Umstände macht, den Carbonfender am Sonntag mitnehmen? Ich bring dir das Shirt mit und wir machen Bescherung.

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (19. Mai 2006)

Ha, schaut euch mal die dreisten Abkupferer an: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=216967

FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (19. Mai 2006)

Carbon Fender - Oh - jetzt bringste mich in Verlegenheit! Muss ich mal suchen...


----------



## s.d (19. Mai 2006)

Ja hab ich neulich auch schon gesehen das hat aber einer der Mods so benannt der Thread hieß ursprünglich anderst. Der Zero-Rahmen wurde heute bestellt und mein Slayer dürfte auch bald fertig sein...


----------



## numinisflo (19. Mai 2006)

So, das Problem mit der Steckachse hat sich endlich - nach insgesamt ca. 3 Stunden und ein paar Schwarzwaldfantas erledigt. Viel WD-40 und nach langem Hin und Her mit allen möglichen unzulänglichen Hilfsmitteln hat sich ein alte Gardinenstange als exakt passend erwiesen und die Steckachse des Bösen besiegt!

Weil es uns so viel Energie gekostet hat, poste ich gleich ein Bild im Switch Thread 

FLO


----------



## Monday (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo Rocky Community,

leider habe ich weit und breit keinen Shop der Race Face Kleidung führt.
Kann mir jemand einen online-shop empfehlen der Race Face Handschuhe hat?! Bisher habe ich RF Handschuhe leider nur im BA Shop gefunden. 


Vielleicht hat auch noch jemand Tipps zur Wahl der Größe.

Schon mal Danke!!!

Gruß aus dem Norden

Dennis


----------



## Flow.Zero (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leutz, 

Ich bin neu hier, will hier auch evtl. ein bisschen mitreden. Ich bin der den s.d beraten hat und der sich ein Flow Zero zugelegt hat. Wiegesagt ich sammle noch gerade Erfahrungen in Sachen Fahrrad.


----------



## iNSANE! (20. Mai 2006)

Hi Flow Zero! Willkommen in der Community - wenn Du willst kannst Du Dich ja mal ein wenig vorstellen hier im Thread. Dann verstehen wir auch besser was Du mit Deinem zukuenftigen Flow so machen willst usw. Hast Du schon gefragt obs noch eines gibt? Wie willst Dus aufbauen. Schau Dir mal FREERIDECHECKER seines in seiner Gallery an - so als Inspiration.

dreister_biker: Zu Groessen das uebliche: Handschuhe werden bemessen nach der Breite Deiner Handinnenseite. Um genau zu sein - der Abstand zwischen Handkante und der anderen Kante unterhalb des Zeigefingergrundgelenkes/oberhalb Daumenwurzel. Klingt komisch - ist aber so.
Das sind bei mir exact 10cm --> Groesse "10" --> "L" Im Zweifelsfall lieder kleiner nehmen, denn die weiten sich eh aus werfen dann weniger Falten was wiederum weniger Blasen gibt.

Hier gibts die 2005 und 2006er DH Handschuhe
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...=060415134303&HNR=65&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1

Ansonsten besuch uns doch am Rocky Mountain und RaceFace Stand in Willingen - da kannst Du die Handschuhe anprobieren und auch gleich mitnehmen.

Hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen.

Gruss, iNSANE!


----------



## Monday (20. Mai 2006)

Willkommen Flow Zero

@ insane

danke für die schnelle antwort. werde dann mal ein paar handschuhe bestellen


----------



## Flow.Zero (20. Mai 2006)

Hi Flow Zero! Willkommen in der Community - wenn Du willst kannst Du Dich ja mal ein wenig vorstellen hier im Thread. Dann verstehen wir auch besser was Du mit Deinem zukuenftigen Flow so machen willst usw. Hast Du schon gefragt obs noch eines gibt? Wie willst Dus aufbauen. Schau Dir mal FREERIDECHECKER seines in seiner Gallery an - so als Inspiration.

Jo, also: Ich bin 17 Jahre alt, wohne neben s.d, ca.1,85 groß. Hobbies: Schalfen, essen, skifahren, klettern und jetzt auch radeln 
Ich war mit s.d beim Händler, ich hab mit viel dusel noch eins bestellt, es sollte so am Mittwoch da sein  Es is aber 18 Zoll, aber das ist ok weil ich eher mehr touren fahren möchte als Djumpen, es war auch das einzigste was sie noch da hatten außer nem 15 Zoller. Zum Aufbau: Naja die fällt eher Tourenlastig aus da ich die Alpen praktisch vor meiner Haustüre habe, aber ich werde auch Djen gehen. Marzocchi Z1, sun Laufräder, evtl. north shore Kurbeln, Hayes bremsen; den Rest weiß ich noch nicht aber s.d und ihr hab bestimmt noch n paar Ratschläge für mich 

Danke für den Empfang


----------



## numinisflo (20. Mai 2006)

MoinMoin - auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen in der berüchtigten Rocky Mountain Community. Wird dir sicher gefallen. Glückwunsch zu deiner Entscheidung bezüglich des Bikes - du musst natürlich sofort Bilder posten, wenn es denn soweit ist.

Gruß 

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (20. Mai 2006)

ja sauber dass dich jetzt mal registriert hast. Wie schauts  mit den Teilen aus? Kannst dich ja mal im icq melden


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (20. Mai 2006)

Moin Moin Flow.Zero

Schön wieder jemanden zu "treffen", der die Leidenschaft RM und speziell FLOW teilt. 
Den Tipp mit dem "FLOW-Thread" hast ja schon bekommen.

UND...Immer her mit Bildern!

Noch ne Frage in eigener Sache: 

Mein RM-Sattelklemme ist defekt! (Wohl zuviel Sattel hoch-Sattel runter.) So ne scharze mit Ahornblatt drauf. Fand ich ganz schick datt Teil. Bekommt man die nachgekauft? Wenn ja, wo? Der Bikeshop bei dem ich das FLOW gekauft habe, sagten, sie hätten keine.

Für Hilfe bin ich schonmal im voraus dankbar.

MfG


----------



## numinisflo (20. Mai 2006)

Schick doch einfach Frank Kimmerle mal ne E-Mail und frage dort an. 
Ansonsten habe ich meine "leider" meinem Bikekollegen geschenkt. Im äußersten Notfall könnte ich ja mal den Herren anfragen....

Ach ja, der Link zum Radsport Kimmerle:

LINK

Ich hoffe, dir geholfen zu haben.

FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (20. Mai 2006)

Hey Flo, jetzt mach mal wieder halblang mit Deinem Werbe - geposte. Tut mir leid dass ich's jetzt doch mal so deutlich sagen muss. Oder bekommst du Provision?

Die Sattelklemmung ist nicht so ohne weiteres zu bekommen. Wollte die schon mal fuer Meth organisieren. Ich kann aber mal in Willingen abklaeren ob da was zu machen ist.

Gruss, iNSANE!


----------



## numinisflo (21. Mai 2006)

Hey Felix, du hast meinen Post wohl falsch verstanden. Das hat mal überhaupt nichts mit Werbung oder Werbegeposte zu tun. Meine persönliche Intention bei dem Post war schlicht und ergreifend, dem User "TheBikeLebowsky" bei der Suche nach der RM Sattelklemme zu helfen. Da mir klar ist, dass diese Klemme nicht bei einem Onlineshop (wie z.B. bei dem von dir in anderem Zusammenhang empfohlenen Mountainbikes.net oder irgendwelchen anderen Shops im Netz) zu haben ist, habe ich lediglich die Adresse empfohlen, die mir in solchen oder ähnlichen Fällen weiter hilft, da wahrscheinlich ein Händler für Rocky Mountain Bicycles eher die Möglichkeit hat, solch einen Artikel zu besorgen. Nicht aus Werbezwecken oder so etwas - nur weil ich helfen wollte/will.
Genauso gut hätte ich die Bikeaction-Page mit dem Händlerverzeichnis oder den Radsport Rösch oder von mir aus die Emailadresse von Wade Simmons posten können. 

Ausserdem ist grundsätzlich betrachtet wohl die einzigste Firma bzw. das einzigste Unternehmen, welches mich aufgrund von Höchstleistungen mit deren Produkt unterstützen würde, die Rothaus Brauerei....

So far und bis in sechs Stunden am Gaiskopf.....


FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (21. Mai 2006)

Sau hart, alta! Du antwortest echt noch NACH mir - ui die Nacht ist so kurz. Na nix fuer Ungut!
Hast Du Wades Adresse auch? Jaja...lass mich raten woher 
Bis gleich!


----------



## Flow.Zero (21. Mai 2006)

Ja ich poste ein paar Bilder wenn des Fahrrad dann fertig ist. 
Momentan warte Ich noch auf den Rahmen und dann bau Ich den Rest dran. 
Die Vorfreude ist riesig


----------



## Flow.Zero (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Ich möchte mal nach eurer Meinung fragen bezüglich der Felgenfarbe für des Flow Zero. Ich meine ja dass schwarz am besten wäre, s.d meint rot oder weiß wäre echt nobel.
Bitte postet eure meinung mal kurz.
Danke


----------



## s.d (21. Mai 2006)

nochmal ne Frage wegen dem Flow Zero-Aufbau: Wie lange muss der Gabelschaft bei nem Diabolus Steuersatz und Vorbau mindestens sein?

thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (21. Mai 2006)

@ FLO & iNSANE!

Danke für Eure Antworten und Hilfe. Werd dem Bikeladen morgen mal mailen und einfach mal fragen. Werde dann Bescheid sagen.

MfG


----------



## Jendo (21. Mai 2006)

@Flow Zero:
Ich würde Schwarze Felgen nehmen. Da hast du eine sehr breite Auswaahl und zahlst dich nicht dusselig nur wegen einer anderen Farbe. Rot scheidet völlig aus!


@ Flo:
Bin wieder lebend aus der Tschechei gekommen! Hab aber natürlich mein Bike zerrupft...
Vorderrad hat ne Hammer Seitenschlag, Schaltauge  (das neue) hat sich locker um einen halben cm zur falschen Seite bewegt, naja und der Schlamm hat mir den Rest gegeben..
Muss jetzt erstmal das Bike sauber bekommen. Fotos kommen heut Abend sicherlich noch.
bis denne,
Robert


----------



## budgie (21. Mai 2006)

Weiß jetzt zwar nicht genau wie ein FLOW Zero farblich aussieht - Asche auf mein Haupt - aber:

- Gold sieht sehr geil aus (plane ich z.Zt. auch)
- wenn du die Kohle hast, DeeMax  
- sonst weiß
- oder klassisch fette schwarze Laufräder!


----------



## s.d (21. Mai 2006)

Weiß noch jemand was wegen dem Schaft?


----------



## numinisflo (22. Mai 2006)

@ Felix und Meth:

Superfetter Tag heute in Bischofsmais! Wir sind beide noch ziemlich gestoked! Danke an euch, war klasse.

@ Flow.Zero: Ich persönlich würde nen weißen lrs nehmen.

@ Robert: Hoffentlich war es trotz der Schredderei gut in Tschechien. Wir waren ja heute auch im Bikepark, und alle technischen Probleme und Unzulänglichkeiten lagen bei mir. Erst ist mir durch unglückliches auf einen Stein fallen die komplette Bremsflüssigkeit ausgelaufen und ich bin nur mit Hinterradbremse den DH runter. Dann zu allem Überfluss hat sich eine Lagerschraube so dermaßen dämlich gelöst, ich habe es zu spät bemerkt oder bemerken wollen, habe mir dadurch die Schrauben des kleinen Kettenblattes ruiniert. Um aber wieder an die Lagerschraube zu kommen, wollte man die Kurbel ausbauen, was aber wg zu festem Anzug nicht ging. Deshalb einfach gewalttätig mit großer Zange und Feile mein kleines Kettenblatt gerupft, um die Schraube schlussendlich anzuziehen. Was tut man nicht alles für weitere zwei Stunden biken..... Das KB ist hinüber.


Hier mal ein Bild nach dem heutigen riden:









Von links nach rechts betrachtet sind das iNSANE! a.k.a. Felix, Meth a.k.a. Meth, Ich a.k.a. Flo, Bonzai1982 a.k.a. Alex.


FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (22. Mai 2006)

Hey Flo&Alex. War ein grosser Spass! Das mim Material war natuerlich doof....Danke aber fuer die Mitbringsel.
Und ja, auch ich war noch gestoked - hab end schlecht geschlafen weil ich so ueberdreht war und die ganze Zeit rumgesprungen bin 

P.S. Cooles Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (22. Mai 2006)

Ja, Spaß hab ich richtig viel gehabt!
Habs gestern nicht geschaft noch Bilder hochzuladen, aber hier mal schnell zwei Pics:

Kuriosum: Nach einer verpatzen Landung mit fliegendem Abgang über den Lenker, stellte ich fest, das zwischen Felge und Reifen ein Stein steckte (sieht aus wie ein Reifenheber). Dieser ist mit sicherheit auch für meine monströse Acht verantwortlich, da ich gestern Abend nochden Reifen von der Felge gemacht hab und feststellte das sich da weitere Steinbrocken befanden...




und hier unser schönes schnelles Reisegefährt 




Gruß vom Zerstörer,
Robert


----------



## xtobix (23. Mai 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Spaß hab ich richtig viel gehabt!



ein fliegender abgang hört sich aber nicht nach spaß an...oder doch 
bozi kenn ich nicht, war nur ab und an in krupka. auch sehr zu empfehlen.

am samstag beim "testcenter on tour" in leipzig warst du aber nicht oder?
ich hatte spaß - trotz regen - und ein neues traumbike SLAYER 

hab noch was schickes gefunden
eine passende kopfbedeckung für fliegende abgänge:


----------



## neikless (23. Mai 2006)

ja ja i know ist kein rocky aber kann mir jemand erklären wie man
so die gabel einbauen kann ????
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8811644343&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQE:1

bin  ob  oder  oder


----------



## iNSANE! (23. Mai 2006)

Hab ich ebay Kuriositaeten Fred auch schon gesehen - das ist echt der Wahnsinn der Bloedheit. Zumal ein Originalfoto drin ist wo er erkennen koennte wies gehoert. 
Das hat Manitou nun mit seinem Reverse Arch Design angestellt...
Aber wundern tut mich gar nix mehr, denn in dem Shop wo ich jobbe merk ich auch immer wieder: Die Leute haben NULL Ahnung - GAR nix - schlimmer als bei Autos...


----------



## Jendo (23. Mai 2006)

xtobix schrieb:
			
		

> ein fliegender abgang hört sich aber nicht nach spaß an...oder doch
> bozi kenn ich nicht, war nur ab und an in krupka. auch sehr zu empfehlen.
> 
> am samstag beim "testcenter on tour" in leipzig warst du aber nicht oder?
> ...


Nein, ich war leider leider nicht beim Testcenter, da wir schon Samstag in aller frühe gefahren sind nach Bozi! Wenn du DH fährst solltest du auf jedenfall mal nach Bozi fahren die ist sicherlich deutlich besser als Krupka! Der Abgang war zum Glück auf der 4X Strecke und da wollt ich doch endlichmal den steilen Tabel springen. Naja, dann wollte die Front aber nicht so weit runter kommen sodaß ich kurzer hand vorn rüber bin. War Ok der Sturz, außer das das Bike es nicht ganz so schön fand.
Gruß Robert


----------



## Jendo (23. Mai 2006)

@ Jörg: Kann es sein das ihr auchmal in Bozi Dar wart? In der Liftstation unten konnte man jedenfalls euren Aufkleber bewundern (FichtelMountain... www_lettenbrüder ...)


----------



## iNSANE! (23. Mai 2006)

Boa, der Helm ist ja so geil! Hammer.


----------



## Redking (23. Mai 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Boa, der Helm ist ja so geil! Hammer.


Wo krieg ich diesen Helm her??
Einfach super wie dieser aussieht.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## xtobix (24. Mai 2006)

@ jendo: DH nicht (mehr) wirklich, hab da noch ein hardtail mit na shiver sc im keller. mit dem war ich in krupka. 
bozi, hab ich gehört, ist dann doch noch etwas ruppiger... lust hab ja ich immer noch... 
aber erst muß was in haus womit es etwas mehr spaß macht... 
aber das hat noch zeit...wenn ich irgendwann nicht zu alt bin hehe.
hatte vor 2-3 jahren mit einem rm 7 oder switch geliebäugelt.
aber so eine kiste nur 10 mal im jahr zu bewegen... 
nene da war mir dann die sache etwas zu fett. den öfter wer glaube die zeit nicht da. und hier in leipzig... naja kennst du ja  
zur zeit hab ich ein anderes projekt, wo das flache leipziger land sich besser anbietet. doch dazu irgendwann mal später  


@ redking: ist eine spezialanfertigung für den rocky mountain UK team fahrer scott beaumont. für den world cup in fort william.
da bleibt nur träumen oder selber machen.


----------



## Flow.Zero (24. Mai 2006)

Den hab ich gesehn (den Fahrer). Ich war nämlich genau zu dem Zeitpunkt in Fort William. Bin die Strecke auch mal runter gefahren, die war übelst (Bin aber auch nicht son abartiger Downhillfahrer). Beim World Cup zuzuschauen war hammer.
Gruß Flow.Zero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (24. Mai 2006)

Meine Nerven ist der Helm geil!

FLO


----------



## Monday (25. Mai 2006)

gerade gesehen und bestellt


----------



## Flow.Zero (26. Mai 2006)

Geil, wo kann man das bestellen? mfg


----------



## texas (26. Mai 2006)

http://www.bike-fanartikel.de


----------



## csx (26. Mai 2006)

gibts aber auf www.tomsbikecorner.de für rund 15 euro billiger. zudem is bei denen der versand kostenlos. mir persönlich gefällt ja das 05er besser. dieser 25jahre- jubiläumsaufdruck gefällt mir net wirklich, sieht aus wie nen werbetrikot

http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/shop/index.php/cat/c16_Bekleidung.html


----------



## Die Bergziege (27. Mai 2006)

deister_biker schrieb:
			
		

> gerade gesehen und bestellt



Siehst aber ni so gesund aus im Gesicht!  En bissel blass.


----------



## texas (27. Mai 2006)

am liebsten hätte ich eines nur mit den rm-logos


----------



## rockylady (28. Mai 2006)

csx schrieb:
			
		

> gibts aber auf www.tomsbikecorner.de für rund 15 euro billiger. zudem is bei denen der versand kostenlos. mir persönlich gefällt ja das 05er besser. dieser 25jahre- jubiläumsaufdruck gefällt mir net wirklich, sieht aus wie nen werbetrikot
> 
> http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/shop/index.php/cat/c16_Bekleidung.html




Hi ,

stimmt nicht ganz Deine Aussage , 
wenn de bei www.bike-fanartikel.de bestellst , gehen ganz automatisch bei einem Bestellwert von 50 noch 10% ab ( 150 = 15% ) und ab 25Euro bezahlst auch keine Versandkosten mehr , also ist die Differenz garnicht mehr so hoch . Ausserdem finde ich er hat viel mehr Auswahl an Rocky Zeugs


----------



## csx (28. Mai 2006)

trotzdem bleibt eine differenz bezogen auf das trikot 

um auswahl gings ja net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
womit reinigt ihr so eure Bikes?

Felix & Mario mit Bike-Lust von Pedros!
Ich wasche es bisher nur mit Wasser .
Nach der Reintaltour geht der Dreck so verdammt schlecht ab. 

Kann jetzt das halbe Bike auseinander nehmen um den Dreck loszuwerden.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## numinisflo (1. Juni 2006)

Hi Klaus

Ich werde in naher Zukunft auch mal auf die Empfehlung von Felix & Meth zurückgreifen - Bike Lust!
Was auch ein guter und vor allem auch Bremsscheibenfreundlicher Reiniger ist: Hope Shit Shifter (Shot Shifter? Shit Shitter???)

FLO


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (1. Juni 2006)

ich habe ganz gute erfahrung mit polo motorradreiniger gemacht
und mein favorite ist "bref" allzweck reiniger (rote flasche) damit kann man
das bike mit einem schaum einsprühen der auch haftet wo er soll und dreck löst

"bike lust" habe ich ein mal benutzt fast ich für´n popo weils irgendwie
schmierig ist und auf gummi und anderen teilen fettig aussieht wie
cockpitspray im auto aber zum rahmen polieren ist es sicher gut
nur vorsicht bei mattlack alá stealth !!!


----------



## csx (1. Juni 2006)

wtf ist Bike - Lust? Hab bisher nur mit Wasser gereinigt. Wo wir einmal beim Thema sind, kann mir wer was gutes für die Gabel empfehlen? Fahre eine Talas. Ich wollte demnächst mal WD40 ausprobieren, damit diese Abstreifringe schön geschmeidig bleiben. Laut der bike kann man da auch mit der spritze von diesem WD40 zeugs in die Gabel rein, und da was rein"injizieren" . Ist sowas empfehlenswert? Hab Angst, dass ich der Gabel damit schade. Mfg


----------



## Die Bergziege (1. Juni 2006)

Im Bike-Magazin stand WD 10, welches man reininjizieren kann. WD 40 ist eigentlich nur für die Standrohre gedacht weils nicht so verklebt und den Dreck anzieht.


----------



## meth3434 (1. Juni 2006)

Bikelust von Pedros ist der absolute Hammer im Bereich putzmittel! wenn der Stealth rider es nicht mag ist das sicher geschmackssache! für mich ist es das beste zeug aller zeiten! wenn du den wert deines rahmens dauerhaft erhalten willst musst du das zeug kaufen!
einfach mal auf der homepage von pedros schauen und beim bikedealer deines vertrauens kaufen! kostet 10 die flasche aber das ist verdammt gut angelegtes geld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (1. Juni 2006)

@csx

Brunox Gabel Deo benutze ich! Auch für meine FoxTalas! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## maple leaf (1. Juni 2006)

hier mal ein kleines Video zum Zeitvertreib!

big mountain-line by darren berrecloth

http://broadbandsports.com/node/1084

you need quiktime

cheers bas


----------



## s.d (1. Juni 2006)

Also Bref nehm ich auch teilweise ist aber relativ "aggresiv". Ich benutzte es eigentlich nur wenn ich die Ritztel mit der Zahnbürste putze. Damit geht wirklich alles ab, oder wenn ich irgendwo Fettflecken habe. Bisher ist damit noch alles abgegangen aber am Rahmen benutz ich es nicht so gerne bzw. häufig  weil  ich nicht weiß ob es dem Lack evtl schaden könnte mir ist zwar bis jetzt noch nichts aufgefallen aber ich bin da lieber vorsichtig. Sonst für den Rahmen Spüliwasser danach mit klarem Wasser drüber. Mit so nem Microfasertuch abtrocken damit bekommt man auch noch so manch übrig gebliebene Verschmutzung weg, das Teil ist echt super und man bekommt alles trocken. Zum Schluss noch evtl ein bisschen Bike Shine drauf. Ich hab noch so einen Reiniger für den Rahmen von Motorex daheim aber hab ich noch nicht benutz. Aber des entfettungszeug von Motorex ist echt der Hammer wenn man das auf die Ritzel sprüht tropft das ganze Fett runter ist fast noch besser als Bref aber auch teurer und riecht ziemlich stark nach Orange.
Was benutz ihr eigentlich für die Kette Schaltung ect.? 
Was ist für die Gabel empfehlenswert so wohl für außen als auch innen?


----------



## numinisflo (1. Juni 2006)

Die Line vom Mr Bearclaw ist zwar schon geil - aber dieses Amitypische drumherum stellt mir die Adern am Hals nach außen. Ich kann dieses übertriebene getue einfach nicht leiden - wenn sie den guten Man einfach seine Line riden lassen ohne dauernde Zwischensequenzen und Statistiken und Diagramme und Betonung der außerordentlichen Lebensgefahr, ist es ein klasse Video, so leider nur ein amerikanische Gesellschaftsstudie mit Fahrrad.
Trotzdem gute Line....

FLO


----------



## Die Bergziege (1. Juni 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Was benutz ihr eigentlich für die Kette Schaltung ect.?
> Was ist für die Gabel empfehlenswert so wohl für außen als auch innen?



Ich nehm zum Kette reinigen und schmieren Reiniger und Kettefett von Hein Gericke. Was beim Motorrad funktioniert sollte auch bei ner Fahrradkette klappen.

Bei der Gabeln reib ich nachm saubermachen nur die Standrohre mit WD 40 ein. Da verklebt nix und das Teil flutscht dann schön gemscheidig.


----------



## maple leaf (1. Juni 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Die Line vom Mr Bearclaw ist zwar schon geil - aber dieses Amitypische drumherum stellt mir die Adern am Hals nach außen.
> 
> FLO



war halt discovery channel!  Bearclaw war wohl der Ersatz für Bender da discovery channel Ihm für den 30m Drop abgesagt hat!

Quelle: Freeride 2/06


----------



## numinisflo (1. Juni 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:
			
		

> war halt discovery channel!  Bearclaw war wohl der Ersatz für Bender da discovery channel Ihm für den 30m Drop abgesagt hat!
> 
> Quelle: Freeride 2/06



Das habe ich auch gelesen! Der Bender spinnt wohl völlig! Mein aggressives Posting richtet sich auch nicht gegen Bearclaws Line, sondern wirklich nur gegen diesen Stil der "Reportage".

Aber hier nochmal was ganz anderes: Ich muss leider bekanntgeben, dass der User "Jendo" wohl Fremdfahrrad fährt - und dies auch noch ungeniert zur Schau stellt! So ein Schlingel......

Hier der erschreckende Beweis!







Schockierende Neuigkeiten für mich!

FLO


----------



## Jendo (1. Juni 2006)

Ja, jetzt kann ich es euch ja auch sagen!
Ich bin Rocky Testfahrer und habe das neue RMX getestet, das nächstes Jahr auf den Markt kommt 
Die Facts zum neuen Bike:
- 1000cm Federweg SingleCrown
- Vollverbleiter Polen RAD Rohrsatz
- 1,00" Rennrad Reifen
- und Xenon Beleuchtung

Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## csx (1. Juni 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @csx
> 
> Brunox Gabel Deo benutze ich! Auch für meine FoxTalas!
> Gruß
> Klaus



und wie reinigst du? nur die tauchrohre abwischen oder auch das zeug in die gabel laufen lassen?


----------



## s.d (1. Juni 2006)

> Hab ich was vergessen?



ja die Klingel, Schutztbleche und hinten diesen Sitzt oder Ablage was auch immer es sein mag es ist bestimmt super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (1. Juni 2006)

Ne Frage:

Das RM-Trikot von Mario am Tag in BMais hat mir echt gut gefallen. Ich habe es auch bei RÃ¶sch gesehen: Ein schwarzes Tirkot mit roter Marple Leaf und 25 Years... 

Das hier:






Ich habe grad bei bike-fanartikel.de geschaut (von da kommt auch das Bild), jedoch... weiÃ jemand vielleicht zufÃ¤llig, wo ich es billiger als fÃ¼r 89,90 â¬ kriege? (  Sind ja fast 90 â¬ --> 180 DM!!! )

@Jendo: Komisch.. haben sie also diese orange-goldene Lackierung fÃ¼r 2007 abgesagt und dafÃ¼r das DB-rot genommen?!  

Oder hat hier die Deutsche Bahn seine Finger im Spiel?! FEINDLICHE ÃBERNAHME!?  
Naja, bei den Lieferterminen der Rahmen vor ner Weile bei manchen kein Wunder!


----------



## rockylady (2. Juni 2006)

Hi ,

ja , für 80,91 Euro !
bei www.bike-fanartikel.de und sogar ohne Frachtkosten   

Grüsse momentan aus Nürnberg


----------



## rockylady (2. Juni 2006)

Hi,

seh gerade das der Rotstift angesetzt wurde !
Jetzt sind viele Sachen sogar noch günstiger


----------



## Redking (2. Juni 2006)

csx schrieb:
			
		

> und wie reinigst du? nur die tauchrohre abwischen oder auch das zeug in die gabel laufen lassen?



Die Rohre einsprühen dann die Gabel ein bis zweimal einfedern und dann die Tauchrohre abwischen. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Juni 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

>



Also mir steht's gut, find ich. (NEIN - ich bin nicht diese komische Puppe!)   Ein echt schoenes Trikot.


----------



## Flow.Zero (9. Juni 2006)

Hi, mein Flow Zero kann man jetz in meiner Galerie oder im RM Special Edition Threat begutachten. mfg


----------



## Jendo (10. Juni 2006)

Ha, hab grad nach dem Deutschen Sieg ein paar Party Fotos aus Leipzig begutachtet...
Dies war eine der lustigen Überraschungen:




GReetz Dschendo


----------



## numinisflo (10. Juni 2006)

4:2!!!!!

Schönes Shirt zwischen diesen ganzen häßlichen Trikots....
Schreib mir mal ne pm warum du dein Commencal verkaufen willst!

Gruß

FLO


----------



## s.d (10. Juni 2006)

Hir mal ein paar Bilder von mir und FlowZero die heute entstanden sind:






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


so ich hoffe ich habs nicht übertrieben mehr gibts in meiner Gallery


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (10. Juni 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> so ich hoffe ich habs nicht übertrieben mehr gibts in meiner Gallery



Hallo Stefan,
ich war gestern auch auf Tour dem WM wahn entfliehen. 
Bis zum Sonnenuntergang hat mich leider unser Guide nicht geführt!
Schöne Gegend in der du lebst!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## s.d (10. Juni 2006)

Danke Klaus ja ich und der FlowZero haben echt Glück solche schönen Berge direkt vor der Haustüre zu haben, aber du hast ja sicher auch ein paar ganz nette Trails bei dir.


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Juni 2006)

Der Sonnenuntergang ist ja schon fast schwul, so kitschig ist das. Nein, SEHR schoen - collective - artig!


----------



## numinisflo (10. Juni 2006)

Eines der schönsten Bilder, die ich seit langem gesehen habe! Das ist dann doch einfach etwas anderes, in den Bergen zu wohnen als hier im dämlichen Flachland....

FLO


----------



## soederbohm (10. Juni 2006)

Nur kein Neid. Dafür gehts bei uns in den Bergen ohne Warmfahren immer gleich den Berg hoch.  

Nein, nein, ist schon schön hier zu wohnen.  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Reaper84 (11. Juni 2006)

Servus,
weiß jemand von euch ob und wo man noch die weißen Diabolus-Kurbeln bekommen kann  
Hab bis jetzt nur bei mountainbikes.net welche gefunden. Aber vielleicht gibts da draussen ja noch ne Alternative?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (11. Juni 2006)

Die Einzige mir bekannte Quelle für die weiße Special Edition der Diabolus Serie ist diese hier:

http://www.bike-it-easy.de/

FLO


----------



## bike-it-easy (11. Juni 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Die Einzige mir bekannte Quelle für die weiße Special Edition der Diabolus Serie ist diese hier:
> 
> http://www.bike-it-easy.de/
> 
> FLO



Servus Reaper,

Flo's Aussage stimmt soweit. In 68/73 mm Achslänge ist noch ein minimaler Bestand vorhanden. Vorbauten 50mm OS und weiße Diabolus-Kurbeln mit 83mm Achslänge (RMX!!) sollen die nächsten Tage eintreffen. Und wenn die endlich da sind, gibt's ne Stunde später auch endlich Bilder von der Endversion von meinem RMX Canuck   

Was lange währt, wird hoffentlich auch irgendwann mal fertig  

Hoffnungsfroh

bike-it-easy


----------



## Reaper84 (11. Juni 2006)

Ich liebe dieses Forum...
vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten...
da wird mein Slayer Maple Leaf bald die passenden Kurbeln bekommen.


----------



## Flow.Zero (11. Juni 2006)

In meiner Galerie gibts noch(mal) Bilder der letzten drei Tage.
Greetz


----------



## numinisflo (15. Juni 2006)

Soooooooooooooo - nach dem großartigen Sieg der deutschen Mannschaft möchte ich hiermit bekanntgeben, endlich ein neues Benutzerbild in meinem Profil eingefügt zu haben! Dient auch der Belebung dieses Threads....













FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (15. Juni 2006)

Hot Chili? Freundeskreis? Das neue Benutzerbild seh ich leider noch nicht - nur den Irren mit der Luftgitarre - schoen - das Forum ist tot - die Leute gehen riden!
Ich auch.


----------



## el Lingo (15. Juni 2006)

Wo ich da den Tabak sehe, wie haltet Ihr es mit dem Rauchen? Ja, nein, was, wieviel??? 
Mir wurde bei meiner ersten Zigarette so übel:kotz:, dass es nie zu einer zweiten gekommen ist.


----------



## Jendo (15. Juni 2006)

Ich trinke nicht, ich rauche nicht, ich fluche nicht!
 -Verdammt jetzt ist mir schon wieder die Kippe ins Bierglas gerutsch...!
Also sollte jedem selber überlassen sein ob er Teer inhaliert oder nicht. Ich als vollblut Sportler würde wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr bis in die 4.Etage zur Wohnung kommen falls ich wieder mit rauchen anfangen sollte.
Aber es soll auch Leute geben die vielzuviel inhalieren und trotzdem die Meute bergauf verheizt  (laut anonymen Quellen)
Wieder mit Internet, Robert


----------



## meth3434 (15. Juni 2006)

spannende frage ob wir rauchen oder nicht, da die eu ja auch gerade überlegt Tabakwerbung zu verbieten und deutschland dagegensteuern will! Ich finde es wichtig auch mal themen die nix mit Mountainbiken zu tun haben grundlegend zu erörtern um zu zeigen dass der helm doch mehr schützt als nur die perfekt gepflegten haare... 

Ich persöhnlich finde ja man sollte soviel rauchen wie man nur kann, allein schon um eventuelle hohlräume in der Hinterkopfregion mit überhaupt irgendwas zu füllen wenn schon nicht mit hirn....

geht riden, verdammt nochmal!


----------



## numinisflo (15. Juni 2006)

Ja stimmt, ich rauche leider schon lange und auch viel. Bis jetzt lässt meine Performance auf dem Bike aber noch keine negativen Anzeichen erkennen, wie es der Herr Jendo schon gesagt hat. Aber weitergehen kann das so definitv nicht. Bin ja auch absoluter Vollblutsportler, schon immer, aber ich rauche halt....

Und meth - riden waren wir genug heute...

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (15. Juni 2006)

Meth, ich kann ja mal ne Strichliste anfangen, um zu sehen, wie oft wir einer Meinung sind. Ist doch ein guter Anfang...


----------



## iNSANE! (15. Juni 2006)

Man beachte meine neue Signatur - die ich schon Stunden vorher angefertigt hatte


----------



## csx (16. Juni 2006)

Hab 7 Jahre geraucht. Vor 6 Wochen hab ich aufgehört und seitdem keine mehr angerührt, bis jetzt halt ichs noch gut aus und denk auch, dass ichs weiterpack ... mein Puls is besonders bergauf runtergegangen   Ich merk auch, dass man freier atmet, aber vielleicht red ich mir das auch nur ein. Alc trink ich fast nie. Ich hasse die Tage danach. Dafür trink ich aber täglich fast 3 Pot Kaffee, davon komm ich nicht mehr los  

  gnite

btw: Ich habe heut Geburztag


----------



## Xexano (16. Juni 2006)

Nur mal zum Thema Rauchen: Ich rauche nicht... dafür nehme ich eine andere Droge, die min. genauso viel kostet, wenn nicht noch mehr: Biken! 

Eine Entschuldigung von mir, warum ich mir ein Rasouli geleistet habe, war, dass ich ja doch nicht rauche und mir doch dafür etwas schönen gönnen sollte... 
 Nur mal zur Motivation mancher, vielleicht mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören! 

Und nochwas: Man beachte bitte ebenfalls (aber aus anderen Gründen) meine Signatur... 
Ist zufällig jemand hier, der sich zu dem in diesem Thread genannten Datum in PdS aufhält? Wäre nämlich cool!


----------



## Redking (16. Juni 2006)

@ CSX Herzlichen Geburtstag 

Zum Rauchen.
Habe schonmal als ich jung war eine Zigarette geraucht, um auch wissen wie das schmeckt. Habe dannach aber nie verstanden wie das jemanden schmecken kann. 
Leider ist meine Performance auch ohne Rauchen und nur gelegentlich was trinken nicht wirklich gut. Aber um besser die Hügel hoch zukommen muss ich wohl doch mal mit dem Rennrad trainieren gehen. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## iNSANE! (16. Juni 2006)

Da Das Thema Rauchen jetzt ja ausgelutscht ist, finde ich sollten wir mal das Thema Käsefüße erörtern. Also wer riecht wann wie und warum...?!


----------



## maple leaf (16. Juni 2006)

Also meine Freundin sagt immer das meine Füße nach Erdbeeren riechen und schmecken! Aber natürlich nur wenn Sie vorher einen geraucht hat! 

Wo kann ich denn RM Logos im EPS-Format bekommen? Würde mir gerne mein eigenes Trikot drucken lassen! Wäre sehr cool wenn Ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet!

@iNSANE!

bist Du mit dem laptop von Salbach aus online? Würde mich mal interessieren ob´s schon die Quali gab und wie Ihr (Du und Mario) abgeschnitten habt!

greetz bas


----------



## Jendo (16. Juni 2006)

EPS kannst du mit Adobe Photoshop erstellen, oder umwandel. Falls du diese Programm nicht haben solltest, kannst du direkt auf der adobe.com seite dir eine 30 Tage Testversion herunterladen und dann später mit einem Key freischalten
Gruß Robert


----------



## el Lingo (16. Juni 2006)

Ja CSX, auch von mir alles Gute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (18. Juni 2006)

bin zurück aus dem urlaub jetzt kann´s weiter gehen 
hoffe habe nicht allzuviel verpasst wie war die erfolgs quote bei, slop in sa ? (mario/felix) wie schauts aus fürs rocky riding in winterberg am woe ?


----------



## Xexano (18. Juni 2006)

Yup, Sonntag ist ein Rocky Subtreffen in Winterberg geplant... falls die anderen Riders es noch nicht vergessen haben!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (23. Juni 2006)

boooaah kein rocky sorry also wenn das der neue trend ist
hoffe ich RM behält stil !


----------



## Die Bergziege (23. Juni 2006)

Die Felgen find ich eigentlich ganz interessant, hab mir meine an meinem Schulrad damals auch so lackiert, aber der Rest naja,.... RM hatte früher ja auch manchmal eigenartige Farben im Angebot.

Das sieht mir mit den ganzen Werbeaufklebern eh wie ein Customrahmen, zumindest in Sachen lackierung aus... und wenn nicht dann bbbbrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jendo (23. Juni 2006)

Das ist das Solpestyle Bearclaw SXtrail Bike!
Das ist zum auffallen bei so einem Contest extra so häßlich lackiert worden, nehm ich an!
Wer sich traut mit so einer Lackierung rumzufahren, muss es schon fahrtechnisch drauf haben


----------



## numinisflo (23. Juni 2006)

Das Ding ist so dermaßen unfassbar abgrundtief pervers hässlich, dass man sich wirklich nur für Geld draufsetzen würde....

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (23. Juni 2006)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an ein Eis! Ach ja das war ja der Flutschfinger aus der 80er Jahren!


----------



## el Lingo (23. Juni 2006)

Flutschfinger war im original einfach nur rot und wurde dann später plötzlich bunt. Aber der rote war der beste!!!


----------



## Redking (23. Juni 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:
			
		

> Erinnert mich irgendwie an ein Eis! Ach ja das war ja der Flutschfinger aus der 80er Jahren!


Sorry in den 80gern war der Flutschfinger nur rot aber das Dolomiti war Rot Grün Weiß. Kann sein das Anfang der neunziger das Eis umgestaltet worde. Wegen der Farbstoffe.  Die waren ja sehr gesund! 
Aber die Blauen Felgen gefallen mir auch für mein Blaues Rad. Ins rote Rocky passen die eher wie die Faust aufs Auge! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## maple leaf (23. Juni 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> [/COLOR]Grün Weiß



shit, Du hast so recht!  Aber in das rote switch kommen schon gelbe LRS! 

cheers bas


----------



## Flow.Zero (26. Juni 2006)

Hi, 
hab mir jetz nochn (gebrauchtes) Blizzard in recht gutem Zustand zugelegt.

Ride on!


----------



## maple leaf (29. Juni 2006)

Hey Jungs und Mädels,

gebt doch mal bitte Euren Senf dazu!

www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=226373

thanks bas


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (6. Juli 2006)

schaut euch mal an was ich endgeiles von meiner freundin geschenkt bekommen habe ... bas die würden sich sicher auch gut verkaufen       danke bebi


----------



## maple leaf (6. Juli 2006)

Stealth Rider schrieb:
			
		

> schaut euch mal an was ich endgeiles von meiner freundin geschenkt bekommen habe ... bas die würden sich sicher auch gut verkaufen       danke bebi



nice shirt and very nice biker girl!


----------



## Monday (7. Juli 2006)

die bilder vom riding girl können einen neidisch machen.

man kann nur gratulieren


----------



## meth3434 (7. Juli 2006)

Eigentlich hatte ich mir vorgenommen einfach ruhig und geduldig zu sein und das was hier zur Zeit geschieht einfach zu ignorieren und mir meinen Teil zu denken! aber leider ist mir eine solche Gelassenheit nicht gegeben und da ich nun auch für fast ein Jahr aktives Mitgleid dieses Forums war, brennt es mir unter den Fingernägeln so etwas wie einen kleinen Abschiedsbrief zu verfassen und mir auch etwas Luft zu machen bevor ich das ganze vorerst ruhen lasse: 
Ich werde meine Beteiligung an diesem Forum in nächster Zeit ruhen lassen und auch keine beiträge mehr verfassen geschweige denn mir die beinahe sadistisch dumm-dreisten Beiträge mancher hier durchzulesen, um mich im endeffekt eh nur darüber zu ärgern! 

Generell kann in einem Forum jeder schreiben was er will, aber was hier in letzter Zeit vor sich geht spottet echt jeder Beschreibung! Ob es nun der hunderttausendste, mit der überaus seltenen Körpergrösse 1,85m, ist der sich über die richtige Rahmengrösse für ein Switch erkundigt ohne auch nur eine Sekunde an den Gedanken verschwendet zu haben, sich einfach mal selbst Gedanken zu machen oder Leute die nachträglich Flaschenhalterschrauben in einen Rocky Rahmen bohren wollen... oft sitze ich einfach nur vor dem Bildschirm und weiss buchstäblich nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll! Ich könnte mich jetzt hier vom hundertsten ins tausendste steigern und themen wie: grenzenlose Rabattsucht verblendeter volltrottel mit realitätsverlust, die unsumme an halbwahrheiten und halbwissen von Leuten die nicht davor scheuen diese sogar im Internet zu veröffentlichen, die immerwiederkehrede und völlig müsßige diskussion ob rocky jetzt letztlich zu teuer oder doch einfach nur edel ist oder gar ob es nun richtig oder doch moralisch unzumutbar ist ZWEI special edition in EINEM Jahr rauszubringen, ausführen aber dafür fehlt mir die Zeit und die Lust! Leute wie der Fridenau sind nur die Spitze des Eisbergs und deshalb fast schon wieder amüsant, viel schlimmer ist die wabernde Masse von nervigen Kleingeistern die eines einfach nicht kapieren wollen und können: Beim Mountainbiken geht es nicht darum so viel wie möglich darüber zu reden, sondern um das Erlebnis das den Sport ausmacht! 
Ich verstehe Leute wie den Neikless oder andere die sich hier langsam aber sicher aus der Affaire gezogen haben, die haben vielleicht früher mitbekommen dass hier fast nur Leute unterwegs sind die lieber Labern anstatt einfach mal riden zu gehen! Es geht nicht um drophöhen, flugweiten, rennzeiten oder aufgebohrte Rockies, es geht um sowas wie Spirit und den haben hier drin vielleicht 10 von 150 leuten.... 
Gerade beim Rocky treffen haben zum einen manche bewiesen dass ihnen echt was am Sport und dem erwähnten Spirit liegt und andere haben genau ihren Ruf als Schwätzer bestätigt und haben ohne Entschuldigung durch abwesenheit geglänzt! Ich habe fast das Gefühl dass die Leute die beim treffen waren, die einzigen sind mit denen ich auch persöhnlich was anfangen kann, daher richtet sich diese Hassterade auch nicht gegen eben diese personen!
Tut den Verbleibenden Leuten in diesem Forum einen Gefallen und versucht manche probleme einfach mal mit nachdenken anstelle von nachfragen zu lösen, ihr werdet erstaunt sein was euer kopf noch so alles kann, ausser einen  helm zu tragen...
So das musste endlich mal raus, viel spass noch und vielleicht mal bis bald, aber vorerst nutze ich lieber den sommer und geh riden anstatt nur darüber zu reden...

Cya
Mathew

P.S.: Und bitte blos keine Antworten auf diesen Post, ich erwarte keine Beweiräucherungen oder Nachrufe zu meiner Person! wenn einer was zu sagen hat dann per PM, aber nicht in diesem Thread!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (10. Juli 2006)

Was ist denn jetzt los? Alles schweigt?
Ist seine eigene Entscheidung, alles andere kommentiere ich jetzt nicht.
Das Leben geht weiter, auch ohne ihn...


----------



## bestmove (10. Juli 2006)

> P.S.: Und bitte blos keine Antworten auf diesen Post, ich erwarte keine Beweiräucherungen oder Nachrufe zu meiner Person! wenn einer was zu sagen hat dann per PM, aber nicht in diesem Thread!



Wir respektieren einfach seinen "letzten Wunsch"!


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Juli 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Und bitte blos keine Antworten auf diesen Post





			
				el Lingo schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn jetzt los? Alles schweigt?



 

Bei Dir wunderts mich ja gar nicht dass Du als einziger das nicht verstehst...anders als die Tatsache dass Du hier noch soviel (un)sinniges Zeug postest, wo Du doch jetzt was so viel exklusiveres faehrst. 
Und, ja, auch ohne Meth geht das Leben weiter, Dich lieber el Lingo, wuerde aber sicher auch niemand vermissen wenn Du Deiner Signatur nun endlich folgen wuerdest und Dich auch vom Acker machst.
In diesem Sinne - auch von meiner Seite jetzt offiziell: Over'n'out.


----------



## meth3434 (10. Juli 2006)

Ich wusste dass wenn einer mich zu ner Reaktion nötigt dann du el lingo! 

Und die Sigantur von dem Herrn bestmove eignet sich perfekt : 
Never argue with an idiot - they drag you down to their level, then beat you with experience. (für dich lieber el lingo: diskutiere nie mit einem idioten - er wird  dich auf sein niveau herunterziehen und dich dann mit seiner erfahrung schlagen) !
So viel Erfahrung wie du hatte wohl noch niemand dem ich bis jetzt begegnet bin!

Schön dass sich einer als Lückenbüsser hergibt und zum würdigen nachfolger von freidenau-freer avancieren (e.g. fortschreiten, lieber el lingo) möchte, du hast das zeug (und nicht mal ein rocky mountain (wie freer)) dazu! 

Ich hoffe ich treffe dich nie irgendwo auf den trails sonst werde ich wohl leider nicht mehr bremsen können


----------



## soederbohm (10. Juli 2006)

Warum nur gibt es im Netz so viele Deppen, die einem jedes Forum früher oder später verderben könne? Dabei konnte man sich letztes Jahr, als ich dazugestoßen bin, hier noch richtig wohlfühlen. Dann kam Freer. Und jetzt der nächste... 

Kann mich bestmoves Sig nur anschließen.

Gruß
Martin

PS: Mein Bike wächst und gedeit


----------



## el Lingo (11. Juli 2006)

Das ist nur ein einfaches Internet-Forum, mehr nicht. 
Ganz im Ernst: Damit macht Ihr Euch wirklich lächerlich!


----------



## soederbohm (11. Juli 2006)

Ich glaub, ich hab nen neuen Kandidaten für meine "ignore"-Liste gefunden


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Juli 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub, ich hab nen neuen Kandidaten für meine "ignore"-Liste gefunden


Yep, wollte ich auch gerade posten. Einfach mit auf die Ignore-Liste (Im öffentlichen Profil der Link rechts "Benutzer ignorieren")  aufnehmen und schon sind seine Postings handlich klein:
"Dieser Beitrag wird nicht angezeigt, da sich *el Lingo* auf deiner Ignorier-Liste befindet."


----------



## soederbohm (11. Juli 2006)

Aaaaaaa....viel besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (11. Juli 2006)

So, ein paar Bilder von gestern Abend, mein altes Slayer ist noch gut unterwegs:



und



War zwar ein bisschen dunkel am Ende, aber Spaß macht es eben trotzdem. Weiter Bilder in meiner Galerie...


----------



## meth3434 (11. Juli 2006)

Diese PM habe ich gerade erhalten, vielleicht noch ein Grund für ein paar von euch die ignore Liste zu erweitern... unfassbar



			
				el Lingo schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich hoffe ich treffe dich nie irgendwo auf den trails sonst werde ich wohl leider nicht mehr bremsen können"
> 
> Du dürftest auch gar nicht bremsen, wenn du mir begegnest, weil ich Dir eh vor der Nase her fahren würde
> 
> Und damit schließe ich dieses Kapitel


----------



## Flow.Zero (11. Juli 2006)

Mein Gott... Solche Typen hab ich satt. Meistens labern die, und dann ham se doch nicht so viel drauf wie sie immer sagen...


----------



## maple leaf (14. Juli 2006)

*Sorry falscher theard! 
*

Hey Rocky Rider,

heute 14.07.2006 kommt um 23:30 im YOZ MAG (Eurosport) ein Bericht über den Adidas Slopestyle in Saalbach! 

cheers bas


----------



## Teenie (16. Juli 2006)

Ich verfolge es hier schon eine Weile und muss sagen, entweder hat el Lingo Mut oder er hat tatsächlich den Text unter seinen Bildern übersehen!!!!    

Frech ist da schon kein Ausdruck mehr. Aber wer ein Cove fährt hat natürlich etwas echt exclusives   und sollte es sich besser verkneifen Bilder von seinem Rocky zu posten!


----------



## Xexano (16. Juli 2006)

Hey Leute, hier noch ein kurzer Text, bevor ich für 2 1/2 Wochen weg bin im Urlaub...

Ich will euch nur sagen: Beruhigt euch mal, ich habe hier das Gefühl, dass sich manche einfach zu sehr künstlich über etwas aufregen. Ich hielt mich hier erstmal etwas im Hintergrund und konnte nur den Kopf schütteln, wie manche Leute einige Themen echt sehr aufgebauscht haben... wozu eigentlich? Ist doch alles unnötig... 

Und über el_lingos "Provokationen" kann ich nur schmunzeln. Ich finde, da ist ein starker Hauch Ironie und Zynismus drin und man sollte es einfach vielleicht mal so stehen lassen. So muss ich ein wenig über die Signatur von el_lingo grinsen... ich frage mich hier nur z.B., WAS an den Cove-Bikes so exklusiv ist?   Der Preis unterscheidet sich im Wesentlichen nicht so stark von der "Massenfirma" Rocky Mtn. Eigentlich hätte jeder, der sich ein Rocky geleistet hat, auch theoretisch ein Cove kaufen können. Natürlich möchte ich jetzt auch nichts gegen Cove sagen  , aber es scheint so, als ob nicht jedermann die Cove-Bikes so toll findet...  Ich selber fand die Fullies von Cove nicht ganz so toll... die Rahmen entsprechen nicht meinem Geschmack. 

Und Rocky Mountain als Massenware zu bezeichnen finde ich echt lustig...  Als ob man Rocky Mtn. täglich auf der Strasse sehen könnte... 


Aber jetzt mal wieder weg von diesem speziellen Problem und lassen wir es mal wieder verallgemeinern... ich finde, es geschieht hier in letzter Zeit recht viel Haarspalterei und dadurch regt man sich oft zu künstlich darüber auf... scheint wohl eine Lieblingsdiziplin der Deutschen zu sein...   

Ich weiß net, irgendwie wirken hier alle sehr angespannt!? Wie wäre es, wenn man einfach mal etwas entspannen geht? D.h. vielleicht z.B. bei diesem Wetter biken zu gehen... oder einfach raus, ein Cocktail schlürfen etc. 

Denkt dran... nicht mehr lange, und dann haben wir wieder einen (regnerischen) Herbst und dann einen kalten Winter... 

Lasst es mal einfach auf euch einwirken und denkt mal vielleicht darüber nach... 
Und lasst euch nicht so einfach provozieren. Ich lasse mich leider auch zu oft zu leicht provozieren, hinterher bereut man es meistens... 

Also... ganz ruhig... 

Und somit will ich mich hier verabschieden, ich haue jetzt nach Portes du Soleil ab... (eigentlich sollte ich schon dort unten sein, wenn man jedoch ein WoMo gemietet bekommt, dass einen Tag vor der Abreise defekt ist, dann isses natürlich sehr sehr schlecht... naja, hoffentlich gibt es morgen keine Probleme, am Dienstag bin ich auf jeden Fall, egal wie und womit, mit dem RMX in Portes du Soleil oben auf dem Berg und habe die epischen Pisten vor mir... *sabber*)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (16. Juli 2006)

Weise gesprochen, Xexano



			
				Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Und somit will ich mich hier verabschieden, ich haue jetzt nach Portes du Soleil ab... ..... am Dienstag bin ich auf jeden Fall, egal wie und womit, mit dem RMX in Portes du Soleil oben auf dem Berg und habe die epischen Pisten vor mir... *sabber*)



Du Sau  , mein Neid sei dir vollstens versichert. Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß und lass ordentlich krachen. Und wenn du wieder da bist, wollen wir Bilder und Berichte, klar?!

Viel Spass

bike-it-easy


----------



## s.d (16. Juli 2006)

Ich kann Julian voll zustimmen geht riden so oft und so lange es noch geht und erfreut euch an euren geilen Bikes.
Ansonsten entspannt euch mal alle und nehmt die ganzen Postings hier nicht so ernst


----------



## Flow.Zero (16. Juli 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann Julian voll zustimmen geht riden so oft und so lange es noch geht und erfreut euch an euren geilen Bikes.
> Ansonsten entspannt euch mal alle und nehmt die ganzen Postings hier nicht so ernst



Okay


----------



## el Lingo (17. Juli 2006)

Teenie, kann ich mir jetzt was aussuchen? Dann nehme ich natürlich die Option, dass ich meine Signatur vergessen habe 
und Dir Xex, wünsche ich viel Spaß im Urlaub. Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen, besser geht es nicht.
 
Macht es gut...


----------



## Flow.Zero (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
Wo wir gerade beim Thema Urlaub sind: Ich werde vielleicht nach England und Umgebung in den Urlaub fahren und mein Radl mitnehmen. Kennt sich dort jemand in Sachen Bikepark und co aus, oder weis vielleicht jemand ne seite auf der man in Britannien verschiedene Orte zum biken sehen kann?
Thx, greetz. Flow.Zero


----------



## numinisflo (17. Juli 2006)

Fort William. Downhill World Cup Strecke. Ist zwar Schottland, aber trotzdem auf der Insel.

FLO


----------



## Flow.Zero (17. Juli 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Fort William. Downhill World Cup Strecke. Ist zwar Schottland, aber trotzdem auf der Insel.
> 
> FLO



Ja die kenn ich schon . Aber trorzdem Danke.


----------



## numinisflo (17. Juli 2006)

Hier noch ein paar Links:

http://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=2067

http://www.forestry.gov.uk/forestry/INFD-6PEERW

http://www.imba-uk.com/index.php?page=update_28_july_2006

Einfach durchlesen und finden.

FLO


----------



## Flow.Zero (18. Juli 2006)

Cool, Vielen Dank Flo  !


----------



## s.d (29. Juli 2006)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von unseren Shore Versuchen mehr in meiner Gallery. 
Es wird natürlich noch mehr gebaut.







[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (30. Juli 2006)

So Leute.. bin wieder zurück.. ich habe den Rocky-Forum noch nicht durch.. aber ich glaube/hoffe, es hat sich bei euch gebessert... schön schön...

Urlaub war einfach epic... besonders Portes du Soleil war echt traumhaft... ich habe innerhalb von 3 Tagen ~250 km an Tracks gekillt... 

Lago di Garda war auch schön, habe mich aber da eher erholt.. und war mit einer netten Gruppe den Tremalzo hochgeshuttlet (oder so ähnlich wird der geschriben) und eine echt technische, aber schöne und machbare Strecke runtergeheizt (PdS hat da wirklich sehr viel schwierigeres zu bieten  )

Bilder werde ich vielleicht auch noch hochladen... es dauert nur bissl, die ~160 Bilder noch durchzuschauen... *grins*


----------



## Jendo (31. Juli 2006)

Mal was ganz anderes:

Scott Beaumont gewinnt auf einem Rocky Mountain Flow die Silbermedalie im 4X zur EM!
Mehr in meiner Galerie zum Event aus Stollberg.
Jendo


----------



## numinisflo (6. August 2006)

Mal wieder was ganz anderes nach den schönen 4X Bildern vom Robert a.k.a. Jendo (der momentan übrigens neben mir sitzt...):

Da wir bald an den Lago fahren, hier mal ein Abschiedsbildchen von uns:






Von links nach rechts: Bonzai1982 - Jendo - ich...

Cheers

FLO


----------



## Redking (6. August 2006)

Sieht so aus als ob ihr viel Spaß habt! 

Also auch hier euch Dreien viel Spaß am Lago und kommt heil wieder! 

Hier noch ein Bild von meiner Tour gestern!
Runter gehts immer! 





Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Xexano (6. August 2006)

Hey Flo, was ist denn so groß? Dieses Fass Bier, das ihr mit in den Urlaub nimmt?  

Coole Goggles Alex!  

Nicht so verkrampft, Rob... Urlaub wird schon gutgehen!  

Ihr musst euch noch bissl gedulden mit Bilder, hochladen dauert immer verdammt lange!

dit: 

Soo, erste Bilder sind oben, wie versprochen werde ich einen kleinen "Bericht" über die Freeride-Tage liefern.   Sie sind jedoch nicht hier hochgeladen, sondern auf einem anderen Uploadserver...

Ich zeige euch nur ein paar kleine Bilder, den Rest kann man sich hieranschauen... (Bilder werden nur verlinkt, da es ein Format von 3000 mal irgendwas hat  )

Erstmal Portes du Soleil:

Ich hatte das Glück, mit einer sehr netten Gruppe mitzufahren Hier v.l.n.r.: Dirk, Matthias und Markus. Das Bild ist an der recht steinigen "Ras-Strecke" Richtung Frankreich aufgenommen worden. Nachdem man die Kilometer gekillt hatte, bekam man wirklich mehr Bock auf viel mehr... und hatte auch leuchtende Augen und verkrampfte Bremsfinger... deswegen: Die Bremshebeln immer optimal einstellen! 

Hier ein Bild von einer Freerideabfahrt. Nunja, es ist nur der leichtere, untere Teil mit Anlieger, kleine Sprünge etc. Am oberen Teil (ist leider außerhalb des Bildes), wo man in diese Strecke reinfährt (es gibt hierbei 2 Eingänge, verschieden schwer, eine mit mehr Sprünge, eine mit mehr Kurven) ist es schwerer, jedoch im Vergleich zu den harten Downhills in Frankreich (Avoriaz) noch relativ leicht und auch spaßig! 

Markus und Dirk haben ihren Spaß

Hier starte ich beim Run-In in die "Warm-Up"-Strecke von Champéry. Diese Strecke ist meistens die erste Strecke, die man befährt, wenn man mit der Gondel von Champéry hochgefahren ist und noch den kleinen Hügel gegenüber der Seilbahnstation hoch ist. Diese Warmupstrecke ist im Vergleich zu den restlichen Strecken in PdS recht kurz, im Vergleich zu den Strecken, die die Bikeparks in Deutschland anbieten, verdammt LANG!

Jedoch fand man dort nicht nur Steinstrecken... sondern auch Wald- und Wiesenstrecken mit hübsche Wurzeln, Waldboden, schmale Trails etc. Hier springt Dirk von einen cool gelegenen Wurzel. Die Aufnahme entstand bei einer der Talabfahrten von Champéry. (Die je nach Geschwindigkeit zwischen 1/2 h bis 1 1/2 h dauert).

Dort gab es auch alle mögliche Formen von Drops:

Vom recht kleinen, spaßigen Drop über Gap Drops und mittlere, technische Drops hin zu den riesigen Northshore-Drops in der Evil Eye-Section, die leider wegen einem Handgelenkbruch beim Dirk (es geschah am ersten Northshore in der Evil-Eye-Section) nicht mehr angeschaut und befahren werden konnten. 

Wie man also heraushören kann, hat Portes du Soleil eine verdammt gemeine Northshore-Sektion... und das stimmt. Als ich mit dem Sessellift an den Northshores vorbeikam, war mein erster Gedanke "Oh, fu**!" Ich kenne die Northshores in Whistler nicht, aber wenn sie noch größer, noch schlimmer und noch gigantischer sein sollten, als die in Portes du Soleil... dann kann ich mir das schon nicht mehr vorstellen.

Hier mal eine Bilderserie vom ERSTEN Northshore in der Evil-Eye-Section. Dort hat sich leider Dirk auch das Handgelenk gebrochen, als er an der Wurzelpassage am 2. Fels abgerutscht ist und ziemlich unglücklich vom NS stürzte...

Markus in Action Pic No. 1 Pic No. 2 Pic No. 3

Restliche Bilder sind im Album, bei Fragen über Portes du Soleil: Einfach an mich stellen und ich werde versuchen, diese zu beantworten. 

Desweiteren: Man muss nicht unbedingt Big Bikes mit 200 mm Federweg v.u.h. haben, jedoch ist es empfehlenswert, wenn man alles fahren möchte. 
Desweiteren kann man dort auch sehr gute Touren fahren und es gibt auch sehr viele technische Trails. So fanden wir z.B. bei einer Talabfahrt einen geheimen Trail, der meiner Meinung nach technischer und verblockter war, als z.B. der Trail am Gardasee.
Die Liftpreise sind dort sehr fair (Tageskarte müsste so ungefähr um die 14  gekostet haben) und dort sind sehr sehr viele Lifte offen (fast alle). PdS ist einfach das Bikerparadise ultimativ. Dort gibt es fast alles, was man sich wünscht, sogar ein Foam-Pit. Das einzige, was ich nicht gesehen habe (das soll es aber dort auch geben) ist ein perfekter Dirtpark. Aber selbst wenn da keiner stehen würde, kämen die Dirter auf ihre Kosten. :top:

At last, but not at least:

Special Thanks to Dirk and Markus for that fu**ing great time!


----------



## Flow.Zero (6. August 2006)

Schöne Bilder Xexano, Portes du Soleil scheint abzugehen! 
Endlich rührt sich mal wieder was hier


----------



## numinisflo (22. August 2006)

Nachdem wir aus dem Urlaub heimgekehrt sind hier mal zwei kleine Bilder....

1.) Gilt "Love the ride" auch den Berg hinauf????








2.) Standesgemäß:







Cheers

FLO


----------



## s.d (27. August 2006)

Wir haben einiges dazugebaut:

















mehr gibts in meiner Gallery und es kommt noch einiges dazu...


----------



## Xexano (27. August 2006)

Hey, das wird zu einer echt coolen FR-Strecke... aber sagt mal.. kriegt ihr da keinen Ärger mit dem Förster?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (27. August 2006)

Wow, das sieht echt schick aus! Würde ich auch gerne mal berollen. Wenn ich Dir nen Tipp geben darf, baut nicht zu viele Dinge nebeneinander, das wird schnell langweilig. Ist bei mir hier auch so, einmal rauf und schnell wieder runter, und dann kann man schon wieder von vorne. Viel schöner ist es, wenn man eine lange Line mit viele Obstacles hat. Je länger der Ride, desto größer der Spaß!


----------



## s.d (27. August 2006)

Also Probleme mit dem Förster gibts da keine weil das Privatgrund von meinem Vater ist sonst würd ja da auch nicht die Hütte stehen. Also das was ihr auf den Bildern seht ist ja ganz unten und die Steilkurve war eigentlich nicht geplant aber das hat sich eben so ergeben ein gutes Stück ober dem Shore-Zeugs ist noch so ne Art Anlieger der aber waagrecht im Hang liegt da fährt bzw. dropt man von oben rein und fährt dann praktisch wieder bergauf und am Ende ist dann noch ein Kicker muss ich mal ein Bild machen. Dann kommt so ca 150 m Trail durch den Wald und dann kommt die Box mit der wir heute begonnen haben. Die Box alleine also ohne Auffahrt und Landung ist 4m lang ca. 2 breit und so 2,5 hoch leider stehen erst die Grundpfosten. Es sind sowieso mehrere verschiedene Lines geplant wir machen jetz mal eine in der wir alles verbinden eine Wippe kommt auch noch irgendwo hin und noch North Shore  werde dann noch ein paar Bilder machen wenn wir weiter sind. Wer mal vorbeikommen will kann sich ja bei mir melden.


----------



## iNSANE! (28. August 2006)

Hallo - mal wieder was von mir. Ich biete euch die einzigartige Möglichkeit für den bevorstehenden Winter das limitierte und auf dem freien Markt nicht erhältliche Shuttel Jacket im 25 Years Rocky Mountain Design zu erwerben.
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=23032
Gruß, iNSANE!


----------



## Xexano (29. August 2006)

s.d., sag mal, kannst du da auch ein Road-Gap-Drop hinstellen?  Ich weiß nicht so genau, wie es hinter der Strasse weitergeht (wegen den Landung), aber möglich wär es vielleicht.

Wird die Box ein Step-Up-Step-Down?


----------



## s.d (29. August 2006)

Ja die Box wird mit Step-Up-Step-Down sonst wärs ja langweilig darum wird sie ja so lang. Da die Box waggrecht zum Hang steht werden wir es noch so bauen das man auch von oben auf die Box springen kann und dann north shore weiter oder eben ganz normal wir müssen noch schauen wie weit der Absprung von der Box wegkommt da wir zuersteinmal die Box bauen. Roadgap ginge schon da da auch mal ein Forstweg durch den Wald geht aber das wär ein ziemlich großes teil so 6m lang und außerdem sind die Bedingungen dazu einfach ungeeignet da es nach dem Weg abartig steil ist und hald lockerer Boden und alles voller Bäume die so ca 50 cm voneinander weg stehen so wie im gesamten Wald und das geht einfach nicht aber die Box wird sicher lustig bisher stehen leider nur die Grundpfeiler werd mal Fotos machen wenn ich wieder oben bin. Habt ihr sonst noch irgendwelche Ideen Anregungen oder Tipps was man noch so alles bauen könnte? Wippe ist schon geplant und noch weiterer North Shore.


----------



## Xexano (29. August 2006)

(Curved) Wallride oder ein "Bowl" wie beim Slopestyle?  

Sonst wirklich nur noch ein hoher Drop (Road Gap)  

Vielleicht ein paar "Dirt-Hügel" auf dem Trail, evntl. mit Möglichkeiten zum Transfer? 

Umm... und damit man gut üben kann... ein Foam-Pit?  

Und wie meins du mit dem "ganz normal weiter" mit der Box? Also droppen? (So wie bei der Box von Winterberg?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (30. August 2006)

einfach mal ordentlcih videos und pinkbike-fotos gucken, da findest du genug anregungen. und ordentliche skinnies.
hierzu zitiere ich aus kranked 2:"why you wanna have a fat, low bridge? [...]build it sick, build it high, build it skinny"


----------



## s.d (30. August 2006)

Bei pinkbike nsmb youtube ect. hab ich schon alles durch da sind schon ein paar geile Sachen dabei... aber teilweise auch zu krank ich wills ja schließlich auch noch fahren können


----------



## el Lingo (30. August 2006)

mußt ja nicht alles in diesen dimensionen nachbauen


----------



## Xexano (3. September 2006)

Gestern war ja schönes Wetter. Eigentlich wollte ich erst nach Winterberg fahren, jedoch klappte das nicht, da ich am Morgen unvorstellbare Kopfschmerzen hatte.... naja, den Vormittag erstmal bissl entspannt, danach meinem Kumpel eine SMS geschrieben, Sachen ins Auto geschmissen und bin dann zu meinem Freund vorbeigefahren. Er zeigte mir dann etwas ganz wunderbares... nämlich auf dem Privatgrundstück von einem Bekannten wurde wegen Bauarbeiten an einem Haus erstklassige Erde aufgeschüttet und wird scheinbar dort sehr sehr lange liegenbleiben. Mit den Bekannten abgesprochen machten wir uns dann an die Arbeit. Wir nahmen erstmal einen relativ "fertigen" Hügel und formten den nur noch in ein Table um und stellten Experimente mit der Transition des Absprungs an. Ist nicht so leicht, wie man denkt. Irgendwie sind wir da noch nicht richtig zufrieden, das Ding gibt irgendwie nicht den richtigen Impuls, so dass man raus in die Luft kommt. Wir haben schon viel herumexperimentiert, wie z.B. der Absprung oder die Transition steiler gemacht, Transition verkürzt etc. Man kommt langsam zu dem Punkt wo das ganze schon besser wird. 
Könnte aber auch daran liegen, da der Boden bei Nässe recht klebrig ist. 

Die experimentielle Querlinie wird übrigens nicht beim Bau der richtigen Linie, die senkrecht dazu verläuft, stören, da man diese Querlinie später sehr gut mithilfe von Doubles oder Tables/Tranfers "überspringen" kann.  Ist schwer zu erklären, das versteht man am Besten, wenn man vor Ort ist... 

Also es wird nicht nur bei s.d. was gebaut...  

Das ganze wird aber noch recht viele Tage Arbeit kosten...


















P.S.: Da ist übrigens mehr Erde, als man auf den Bildern vermuten kann... 
P.P.S.: Wenn ihr tipps habt, wie man die Transition verbessern kann, bitte her damit. Und ja, ich kenne die Anleitungen von schlickjumper.de, frontline etc. und wir haben sie auch durchgelesen. Andi und ich waren ziemlich viel am diskutieren ("Es muss oben steiler sein, dann gibts mehr Kick", "Die Transition muss kürzer werden" bla blubb, bis wir die Transition so steil gemacht haben, dass wir das Gefühl hatten gegen ne Wand zu fahren... "Wir müssen unten abflachen" etc., und manchmal gabs auch gegensätzliche Meinungen  )


----------



## el Lingo (4. September 2006)

Also erstmal sieht das zu klein aus. Bitte jetzt nicht als Angeben verstehen, aber der Hügel sollte schon mindestens nen Meter hoch sein, sonst bringt das alles nicht viel mit Transition und so weiter. 
Wenn Du ihn dann tatsächlich größer hast, dann muss er oben am Absprung schön steil sein, tatsächlich so, als würdest du beinahe senkrecht hoch fahren. Geht natürlich auch flacher, aber dann bringt das nicht wirklich viel. Tja, wie ist die optimal Form???
Ich würde es so beschreiben: unten schön flach und dann immer steiler werden, dabei aber darauf achten, dass das nicht eckig wird. Sonst rollt man schlecht drüber. Ein bisschen ähnlich eines Graphen einer quadratischen Funktion, nur eben mit einem Faktor kleiner als 1 versehen, damit sie etwas gestaucht wird und nicht zu schnell steil nach oben geht. Verstehste?
Und ganz wichtig, auch wenn es sich zuerst komisch anhört, die Landung sollte ähnlich aussehen, damit Du schön mit dem VR in die Landung eintauchen kannst und dabei ganz sanft landest. 
Wenn Du dann rüber willst, unbedingt etwa 4m vorher mit dem Treten aufhören, da Du sonst mit nahezu 100% Sicherheit schief fliegen wirst. Das Bike muss einen Moment ruhig und vor allem schön gerade, ohne Seitenneigung rollen. Deswegen sind Sprünge, die in Kurven sind auch für viele eine fiese Falle. 
Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß, wenn ich weiter helfen kann, nur zu...


----------



## Xexano (4. September 2006)

Nur mal nebenbei, auch wenns in den Bildern wirklich schlecht rüberkommt: Der Jump ist etwa ein Meter oder bissl höher. Beim shapen stehe ich auch auf der Transition... 

Aber danke für die Tipps, ich werde sie versuchen, möglichst beim Bau zu implentieren. 

Nur das mit dem Treten wird bissl schwierig... man findet dort zwar ein leichtes Gefälle, jedoch keinen Starthügel. Den wird es höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht geben, da sind unsere Möglichkeiten schon leider zu sehr eingeschränkt.

Etwas gutes zu schaufeln ist nicht leicht, wir werden uns aber bemühen. Ich denke mal, dass ich mit meinem Kumpel manchmal treffen werde und da ein bissl shapen gehe. Ich formuliere das ganze deswegen so vorsichtig, da wir im moment wichtigere Pioritäten haben (Abitur). 

Aber danke für deine Tipps und ich werde noch sicherlich auf deine Hilfe zurückkommen.


----------



## el Lingo (4. September 2006)

na wenn er schon nen meter hoch ist, dann ist das ein guter anfang! dass das mit dem buddeln nicht leicht wid, ist klar. sieht verdammt nach lehm aus und das ist ne qual. hatten wir damals auch, extra angeliefert bekommen und dann haben wir das ganze mit nem radlader gemacht. aber die hügel dann wirklich glatt zu bekommen, ohne große unebenheiten war auch nicht so einfach.
wie auch immer, viel spaß


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (5. September 2006)

wollte euch das nicht vorenthalten ... ride on !


----------



## numinisflo (5. September 2006)

Da hat es dich aber verdammt heftig gelegt! Sieht mal nach ordentlichen Schmerzen aus. Steht das in Zusammenhang mit deinem Schlüsselbein?

FLO


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (5. September 2006)

ja das ist das kleinere übel !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (5. September 2006)

ich wünsch dir gute besserung, hatte ja selber schon 2 schlüsselbein-brüche, die aber immer operiert werden mußten. beim letzten mal durfte ich 8wochen pause machen, beim ersten mal lag ich einen monat im krankenhaus, aber das war auch 1992. und jetzt im august der gebrochene große zeh. aber nach knapp 3 1/2 wochen gehts schon wieder richtig gut mit dem fuß.
also, kopf hoch!!!


----------



## meth3434 (6. September 2006)

Hallo,
nach langer abwesenheit möchte ich mich bei euch allen zurückmelden! Ich habe allerdings meine Lehren aus dem ganzen gezogen und werde generell nicht zu jedem Thema etwas schreiben, oder mich gar über dumme Fragen aufregen;-), sondern eher selten beiträge verfassen! Vor allem weil ich ja gar kein Mitglied der Rocky Gemeinde mehr bin, siehe hier.... 















Bitte keine Kommentare zur 66... es wiegt derzeit 19,4 Kilo und wird noch viel leichter werden! ich denke <18,5kg ist realistisch!
Und natürlich freut man sich immer über kommentare hier im Forum oder unter den Bildern! 
Bis bald
gruss mathew


----------



## numinisflo (6. September 2006)

Meine Güte, wie ging das denn jetzt so schnell???!!!
Sehr fettes Bike für ein Nicht-Rocky...
Ey, was soll die 66 in einem Racebike? Willste damit Touren fahren??? (konnte ich mir nicht ersparen...)


Gratulation Herr H., ich sehe schon, wir müssen unsere neuen Bikes mal wieder zusammen im Bikepark bewegen.
Werde dich gleich morgen mal im icq anhauen und dann werden wir sehen...

Gruß

FLO

Ach ja, das Vorurteil des Verrückten wurde eindrucksvoll bestätigt....


----------



## el Lingo (6. September 2006)

Ich zitiere mal:" Ich bin froh, dass Du jetzt ein Cove fährst" und beglückwünsche Dich zu Deinem neuen Bike. 
Will ja nicht kleinlich sein. Obwohl so krass bin ich nicht, dass ich mein Stiffee hier als Closeup zeige


----------



## numinisflo (6. September 2006)

Hier mal was ganz anderes:

ROLLING THUNDER - ein deutscher Bikefilm. 

Warum das in den Community Talk passt? Weil der Kollege Mario Lenzen am Start ist!

Hier mal der Trailer (rechte Maustaste > speichern):

http://www.tse-pictures.com/rolling_thunder/movies/RT_Trailer.mov


Sieht nach einem verdammt guten Film aus! Zu beziehen ist der Film übrigens auch über diese Seite:

http://www.tse-pictures.com/shop/product/product_rtshop.php


Einheimische Produkte zu supporten kann kein falscher Fehler sein...

FLO


----------



## s.d (7. September 2006)

Endlich mal ein ordentliches Bild des Monats


----------



## TurboLenzen (7. September 2006)

Rischtisch! ROLLING THUNDER... Bald erhältlich. Am 16.09. ist die Filmpremiere in Emmering in der BMX Halle. Wäre cool den einen oder anderen von euch dort zu treffen!? Eintritt ist frei. Mehr Infos unter: http://www.thunderstorm-entertainment.com/rolling_thunder/home.php

peace, 
Mario


----------



## numinisflo (7. September 2006)

Immer schön auf die Startseite des Forums schauen, es gibt ein neues Foto des Monats! Fotograf: Ich - und mein RMX ist auch zu sehen....

FLO


----------



## s.d (7. September 2006)

Oh ja wie ober schon erwähnt das wohl beste Foto des Monats das es je gegeben hat (finde ich zumindest) und das liegt nicht zuletzt am Bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (7. September 2006)

...sondern besonders an dem Rider im Vordergrund 
Gruß Robert


----------



## All-Mountain (7. September 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Immer schön auf die Startseite des Forums schauen, es gibt ein neues Foto des Monats! Fotograf: Ich - und mein RMX ist auch zu sehen....
> 
> FLO



Stimmt, jetzt wo Du's sagst. Gratuliere 
Wo ist das genau?


----------



## numinisflo (7. September 2006)

Hi Tom

Das ist auf der Abfahrt vom Tremalzo Richtung Riva. Die genaue Position kann ich nicht mehr wiedergeben. Muss aber definitiv nach den Schotterserpentinen sein. Vermutlich auf einem Trail zwischen dem Passo Nota und dem Passo Rochetta - aber noch ein deutliches Stückchen vor dem Rochetta, da man zwar den Lago schon im Hintergrund sehen kann, aber noch lange nicht die Fernsicht hat, welche man am Rochetta hat.

Gruß und immer fleißig bewerten...

FLO


----------



## Redking (7. September 2006)

Gratulation zur Wahl! 
Flo hast du aber nur Alex zu verdanken.

Super, das der Urlaub von euch dreien mit so einem Highlight gekrönt wird.

Ride On
Klaus


----------



## Flow.Zero (8. September 2006)

Hi Leutz,
Bin wieder ausm Urlaub von Großbritannien zurück und ich muss sagen: War geil! Das lag nicht zuletzt an Fort William . Habn Haufen Fotos gmacht, muss sie aber noch hochladen.  @ s.d.: Am Sonntag wird gehörig gebuildet .

Greetz, Zero


----------



## bestmove (13. September 2006)

Auf www.bikeaction.de sind nun die neuen Rocky Modelle zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (13. September 2006)

Ich hab auch schon den neuen Katalog daheim


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (13. September 2006)

*... es muss leider sein schaut bitte mal in meine Bikemarkt-Anzeige*


----------



## neikless (19. September 2006)

endlich normale leute ... (foto)
was anderes weiß jemand ob es wieder eine NRW party gibt ?
letztes jahr in Frankfurt war ganz lustig ...


----------



## iNSANE! (19. September 2006)

Ne *NRW* Party wohl nicht - Tarek hat aber gemeint er gibt wg der *NWD* Party in München bescheid.

NRW Parties sind eh doof - wenn dann BAYERN Parties!


----------



## Die Bergziege (19. September 2006)

neikless schrieb:


> endlich normale leute ... (foto)



Der da so entspannt über die Mauer lunscht hat dem einen bestimmt ne Dose an den Kopp gehaun und gerufen " --> der wars"


----------



## Xexano (19. September 2006)

Hey Leute

bin jetzt letztens auf zwei Berichte aufmerksam geworden, die regelmässig bei ZDF.infokanal laufen.

Ich schick mal die Links:

Hier ist ein Bericht über die Transalp:

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/31/0,1872,3181855,00.html

Und hier läuft ein Bericht über Tarek Rasouli:

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/4/0,1872,3976100,00.html

Ich denke mal, die Berichte sind ganz gut gemacht, ich werde sie auf jeden Fall aufnehmen.

Love the Ride!


----------



## numinisflo (20. September 2006)

Hier mal was neues von mir. Da es noch ein wenig dauert bis zur Fertigstellung kommt erstmal hier ein Bild rein. 
Endlich habe ich ein Rasouli!!!






FLO


----------



## s.d (20. September 2006)

sehr schick Flo

hier meins in Action ich und der FlowZero haben den schönen Tage heute sinvoll genutzt:


----------



## meth3434 (21. September 2006)

hey flo, 
herzlichen glückwunsch zu dem dritten rocky in deinem Keller! Du hattest ja schon immer einen Splien auf das bike und so hast du wenigstens noch ne baustelle;-)
Was für Pläne hast du für den Aufbau?


----------



## Soulbrother (21. September 2006)

Glückwunsch auch von mir Flo, 

wieder ein Rasouli mehr hier...echt fett!Vielleich wäre es langsam mal an der Zeit ein Rasouli-Treffen in Winterberg zu planen?.Ich denke den Six-cross müssten wir vollbekommen  (Da würde ich ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen meins doch nicht verkaufen zu wollen)

Anbei mal meins,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (21. September 2006)

Danke, danke. 
Wie der meth schon richtig gesagt hat, wollte ich dieses Bike einfach schon immer haben! Wird wohl eine Weile dauern mit dem Aufbau und das Bike wird auch erstmal sehr günstig aufgebaut mit allem, was ich noch so an Biketeilen rumliegen habe. Da muss der Perfektionismuswahn einfach mal ne Weile warten.

Meth, wir hatten ja noch über die Sache mit dem Jackal geredet, war auch schon kurz vorm kaufen aber dann kam mir dieses Rasouli in die Quere...

Gruß

FLO


----------



## el Lingo (26. September 2006)

So, hier mal wieder was, um Euch ein bisschen gierig zu machen. So sieht es seit letztem Wochenende bei uns in Celle aus und es wird noch besser werden.








Na, hat jemand Lust auf nen Besuch in Deutschlands schönster Stadt? 
(ist Celle tatsächlich vor ein paar Jahren geworden)
Sicher für die Nordlichter hier ganz interessant. Dann können wir mein neues Bike einfahren...


----------



## BlueCloud (28. September 2006)

hi,
hat jemand ne ahnung von dem rocky mountain vertex signature 2001...finde darüber nischt...nicht hier und auch allgemein im netz nicht!ist das was tolles oder einfach nur nen vertex oder wie?


----------



## s.d (28. September 2006)

Der Signature Rahmen wurde wie der Nahme schon sagt von Schweisser unterschrieben das ist bei den Aktuellen Modellen zwar üblich war es damals aber noch nicht. Es hat auch eine andere Lackierung als die normalen Modelle.


----------



## meth3434 (28. September 2006)

Das Ziel uns neidisch zu machen hast du erreicht! was für ein krasser spielplatz! 
Wir haben einen winzigen North shore spot und der war schon unfassbar viel arbeit, da will ich gar nicht wissen wieviel mühe und dieses Monster gekostet hat! 

@flo: freut mich für dich dass das rasouli steht! Die spins sind ziehmlich "unruhig" für den recht cleanen rahmen, sieht das in "echt" anders aus?


----------



## numinisflo (28. September 2006)

Wirkt live wesentlich stimmiger als ich es mir vorher gedacht hatte mit den Spins. Um ehrlich zu sein, finde ich es furchtbar geil! Wird erstmal so bleiben, da ich mit dem RMX (welches jetzt wieder steht) dann sowieso kaum fahren werde - aber die Endlösung ist es sicherlich nicht...
Doch es kommt bald noch ein anderer Vorbau, denn der jetztige passt sowohl funtionell als auch optisch einfach nicht und ein anderer Sattel.

Gruß nach München

FLO


----------



## numinisflo (3. Oktober 2006)

*ROCKY MOUNTAIN & Race Face auf der INTERBIKE:



*Hier ein *Link* zu Pinkbike, dort gibt es ein 6 Minuten langes Video über die neuen Rocky Mountains.

Hier ein *Link* zu Pinkbike, dort gibt es ein 8 Minuten langes Video über die neuen Race Face Parts.


Viel Spaß.

FLO


----------



## el Lingo (3. Oktober 2006)

Ja, habe ich auch beide schon gesehen. Dort wird gesagt, dass das neue Slayer SXC im Slopestyle und als Freerider gefahren wurde, während der Tests...


----------



## el Lingo (5. Oktober 2006)

Habe heute meine Evolve DH Stütze bekommen und es steht "made in thailand" drauf!
Ich habe eigentlich mit Canada gerechnet. Aber irgendwo muss ein Unternehmen ja sparen. Auch wenn man seinen Sitz in Canada hat.
Trotzdem keine schöne Sache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (6. Oktober 2006)

Hey Jungs zwischendrin mal ganz kurz schöne Grüße aus Hanoi
Wäre jetzt gern riden - aber bei dem Verkehr wäre Street wohl eine Sache von 10 Sekunden bis zum Tod 
Gruß aus Fernost, Felix (Beweisfoto folgt)


----------



## bestmove (6. Oktober 2006)

HiHo, was machst du denn in Vietnam - Urlaub??


----------



## soederbohm (6. Oktober 2006)

Ich tipp mal auf arbeiten, hm?


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Oktober 2006)

Urlaub? Schön wärs - sitze zwar grad an der Bar und lese hier bei einem kühlen Tiger Bier und genieße das Leben, aber tagsüber ist es schon sehr heiss und schwül...Well, it's work  und irgendwie muss ja das RockyRüsten weiter finanziert werden...


----------



## Kind der Küste (9. Oktober 2006)

sieht echt sehr nett aus bei euch in Celle!
Was sagt denn der Förster zu der Angelegenheit?
Auch das Wetter stimmt.
Der herbst kommt einfach zu schnell, obwohl wir heute blauen himmel und angenehme Temperaturen haben.


----------



## el Lingo (10. Oktober 2006)

Der Förster sagt uns, welche Bäume wir alle dafür hacken dürfen, bzw. er hat sie alle für uns markiert. Ist alles legal und wird schön unterstützt. Mal vorbei kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (10. Oktober 2006)

diese trails sind so geil! da kann man ja fast schon eintritt verlangen... 'neid' 
aber naja... wir ham im mom 2 northshore drops bei uns, den 3. bau ich grade! wird auf jedenfall...

naja ich stell mcih auch nochma vor!

Name: Alexander Funke 
Alter: 15
Wohnort: GroÃhansdorf, S-H
Bike: Rocky Mountain Switch '05  wenns dieses Wochenende mit e..y klappt, mit 66... im Moment noch mit Pike.
Hobbys: Biken ( ja!), skifahren.... es gibt nichts besseres als skifahren. Weihnachten ist es endlich wieder soweit.
Sonst spiel ich noch Bass, in letzter Zeit aber sehr wenig.
Vorlieben: Gutes Essen, Konzerte--> Musik( Hard/Punk/Rock) Mit Freunden irgendwelchen Mist machen und Wasser.. glaut mir es gibt nix besseres als Mineralwasser.
Ziele: Mehr Drops und schÃ¶ne Gaps zimmern, Bikepark Winterberg! oder Ã¼berhaupt mal in irgendeinen Bikepark zu fahren  Leute finden mit denen ich regelmÃ¤Ãig biken kann!!!! Es gibt welche... einer will sich nicht weiterentwickeln in Form hÃ¶herer, weiterer sprÃ¼nge. Der Andere besitzt ein 4500â¬ Fahrrad und fÃ¤hrt 2x im Jahr. Hab durch Zufall mal zwei BrÃ¼der( 21/23)
kennengelernt, mit denen es richtig rockt! kÃ¶nnen leider auch nicht so oft... 

Erfolge: Erster 1m Drop mit steiler Landung... ab da ging alles andere relativ fix. <--- erster selbstgebauter Drop.

Kopfsprung vom 10er 

ich find's echt genial sich in den RM Foren zu unterhalten und werde versuchen mich mÃ¶glichst unauffÃ¤llig zu verhalten... 
bis denn..


----------



## el Lingo (10. Oktober 2006)

Na dann von mir ein Willkommen!


----------



## numinisflo (10. Oktober 2006)

Herzliches Willkommen auch von mir!
Ich wäre so froh, in deinem Alter auch schon solches Interesse für gute Bikes gehabt zu haben. Dann würde mir heute wohl einiges leichter fallen...

Willkommen in der Community and love the ride!


----------



## Kind der Küste (11. Oktober 2006)

Okay, denn stell ich mich auch mal vor!

Name: Frithjof (Norwegen)
Alter: 22
Wohnort: Hamburg (Zwischen Volksdorf und Bergstedt)
Hobbies: Windsurfen und Fitness und natürlich Fahrrad fahren
Fahrrad: Das Flow von Neikless (habe es von Ihm gekauft)
Zzt. in der Ausbildung zum Versicherungskaufmann

Hauptsächlich fahr ich mit meinen Freunden ein Bißchen in der Gegend rum.
Wir haben ne gute BMX bahn in der Nähe, das Alstertal wo man auch mal steil irgendwo runterfahren kann etc..
Bin vorher ne ganze Zeit mit meinem Marin Fire Trail CC unterwegs gewesen..
..das Fahrrad setzt einem aber irgendwann Grenzen CC ist ja nicht gleich Dual 

Naja, höre gerne House Musik und sonst alles andere außer RMB und AMI New School Hip Hop

öhh ja, das wars.

Angaben zum Fahrrad: 
Marzocchi Z1 Fr1 ETA 100-130mm Federweg
Formular Oro Puro 180/180 Gold
Sram X.O (22/32 - 9 fach) bash
Komplett Race Face Diabolus Vorbau Lager KB-Bash Steuersatz Kurbel Lenker Sattelstütz 
Kurbel mit Signature von Darren "the claw" Berrecloth *** Einzelstück
Laufräder von whizz-wheels   DTswiss 6.1/FR440/Alpine III
Kefü 2 KB E.THIERTEEN DRS
Nobby Nic andere Reifen möglich
Fi:zi:k GOBI
Pedale Nc 17

ja, das Gute stück wird jetzt gehegt und gepflegt 


ansonsten Trinke ich gerne Bier, vorzugsweise Becks, Flensburger und Jever
oder Wasser.


Gruß


----------



## Jendo (11. Oktober 2006)

Kind der Küste schrieb:


> Okay, denn stell ich mich auch mal vor!
> 
> Name: Frithjof (Norwegen)
> Alter: 22
> ...



na, das klingt doch Super!
Aber wenn Du schon nicht RMB hörst,dann fährst Du es eben 
Gruß
Robert


----------



## Flow.Zero (11. Oktober 2006)

Von mir auch ein herzliches Willkommen ihr beiden!

@ Kind der Küste: Gute Bike Wahl !
@Sw!tch: Auch sehr gutes Bike, will ich auch haben !


----------



## Sw!tch (11. Oktober 2006)

dankeschön 
und herzlich willkommen king der küste 
bin ganz selten auch ma da auf der bmx bahn..


----------



## Kind der Küste (12. Oktober 2006)

joa, von dir aus ist es ja auch ein Stück dorthin.
Aber du kannst ja mit der U1 bis Buchenkamp fahren.


----------



## iNSANE! (17. Oktober 2006)

Maxxis...in Vietnam überall - aber nicht auf den Bikes


----------



## Flow.Zero (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
Ich kann nun ein weiteres Rocky mein eigen nennen! Fotos gibts im Switch Thread und in meiner Galerie.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (23. Oktober 2006)

Wir,d.h. Drea und ich, sind in der letzten Woche schnellentschlossen zu einem Kurztripp in der Nähe von Garmisch gewesen.Da das Wetter so traumhaft schön war,hatten wir auch einfach mal die Rocky´s aufgeladen.Wir haben zwar nur eine einzige,aber dafür ausgedehnte Spazierfahrt von Riegsee über Murnau und Eschenlohe nach Garmisch und zurück unternommen (ca.50Km und so gut wie keine Hm),aber diese war wegen der strahlenden Herbstsonne und der immer wieder beeindruckend schönen Landschaft einfach purer Bikegenuß 

Die _*"NOCH-SWITCHERIN"*_






Blick am Morgen aus unserem Schlafgemach über den Riegsee und die Murnauer Hügel zu den Garmischer Bergen mit der Zugspitze





Im Eschenloher Moos 





Die Zugspitze





Sonnenuntergang





Abreise


----------



## Kind der Küste (23. Oktober 2006)

Das Foto mit dem See im Vorder-und den Bergen im Hintergrund ist Wallpaperfähig!
Sehr sehr schön!


----------



## el Lingo (29. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe da so ein nerviges Thema, das immer wieder aufkommt. Ein guter Freund ist ziemlich viel in Bikeparks unterwegs und jedes Mal muss ich mir danach anhören, dass Rockies genau so wie viele andere Bikes einfach nix taugen, schnell verschlissen sind und eh nur 3 Tage richtig Bikepark halten würden. Ich bin da entschieden anderer Meinung. Eines meiner Argumente ist, dass Bikes, die am Northshore entwickelt und für eben diese Gebiete gebaut sind, doch sehr stabil und auch langlebig sind. 
Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Alesana (29. Oktober 2006)

also mein switch hat schon viel bikepark durchgemacht und hält auch schon 3 jahre lang. wer mich kennt oder ma in meine galerie schaut, der weiß, dass ein rad gut is, wenns bei mir 3 jahre lang hält. wie gesagt 2 jahre davon mit über 20dh rennen


----------



## Sw!tch (29. Oktober 2006)

poser


----------



## maple leaf (30. Oktober 2006)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> poser



Ne die sind wir schon! 





29.10.06 ca. 4 a. m.  und mindestens 3 promille!


----------



## s.d (30. Oktober 2006)

Sauber so muss des sein hin und wieder mal einen heben... aber am nächsten tag ist riden angesagt auch wenns schwerfällt

Tequila tonight tomorrow we ride


----------



## soederbohm (30. Oktober 2006)

Hier mal mein Vorschlag vom Foto des Monats. Bitte stimmt ab (am liebsten auch noch mit 10 Punkten   )

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Flow.Zero (31. Oktober 2006)

s.d schrieb:


> Sauber so muss des sein hin und wieder mal einen heben... aber am nächsten tag ist riden angesagt auch wenns schwerfällt
> 
> Tequila tonight tomorrow we ride



 Oh ja  

@ Soederblom: schickes Photo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (31. Oktober 2006)

Soooooohohohoooo,
dann darf ich die Communitiy darauf hinweisen das morgen , quasi jetzt schon Feiertag in Sachsen ist 
Also an alle die morgen raus müssen mein Beileid.
Gruß  zur Nacht,
JEndo


----------



## All-Mountain (31. Oktober 2006)

Jendo schrieb:


> Soooooohohohoooo,
> dann darf ich die Communitiy darauf hinweisen das morgen , quasi jetzt schon Feiertag in Sachsen ist
> Also an alle die morgen raus müssen mein Beileid.
> Gruß  zur Nacht,
> JEndo



...wie jetzt Feiertag? Aber Mittwoch müßt Ihr dafür ran, oder?


----------



## Soulbrother (31. Oktober 2006)

Guude morsche,

jo,bei uns ist morgen auch Feiertag! 

Also auch mein Beileid an alle,die morgen früh rausmüssen.


----------



## s.d (31. Oktober 2006)

Tja ich hab die ganze Woche Urlaub   also mein Beileid an alle die überhaupt die Woche früh aufstehen müssen


----------



## Flow.Zero (31. Oktober 2006)

s.d schrieb:


> Tja ich hab die ganze Woche Urlaub   also mein Beileid an alle die überhaupt die Woche früh aufstehen müssen



Oh ja , ich hab auch die ganze Woche frei, bzw Ferien


----------



## Kind der Küste (31. Oktober 2006)

Danke Danke für euer Beileid!
ich habe das Gefühl, das in Sachsen und Bayern jeder Tag ein Feiertag ist...
Nur hier in HH muss man Arbeiten.... 

nochmal zu der These, das RM nur 3 Tage halten würden...

...selbst wenn es so wäre, kann man im Nachhinein behaupten, man wäre ein RM gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (1. November 2006)

Kind der Küste schrieb:


> nochmal zu der These, das RM nur 3 Tage halten würden...
> 
> ...selbst wenn es so wäre, kann man im Nachhinein behaupten, man wäre ein RM gefahren



Oh ja! Dann betet man dich an vor lauter Erfurcht


----------



## s.d (1. November 2006)

ja da hast du recht zu alter Iltis

zu viel Malibu oder wie?


----------



## Flow.Zero (1. November 2006)

nein, is purer ernst


----------



## neikless (2. November 2006)




----------



## Flow.Zero (2. November 2006)

scheise!


----------



## soederbohm (2. November 2006)

Warst hoffentlich nicht, du  

Gruß
Martin

PS: Habt Ihr Eure Bikes versichert?


----------



## Kind der Küste (3. November 2006)

oh haua ha!


----------



## csx (3. November 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Warst hoffentlich nicht, du
> 
> Gruß
> Martin
> ...



nope, nicht mal bei den bullen registriert  

scheiss faulheit


----------



## maple leaf (3. November 2006)

neikless schrieb:


>



WIR SINGEN: Haut die Diebe um, haut die Diebe um!

kill them all bas


----------



## Flow.Zero (3. November 2006)

Ja, ich hasse dieses scheiß Pack auch! Da leistet man sich nach langer Arbeit mal was, und dann isses weg, weils irgend so ein Trottel stielt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (3. November 2006)

neikless, sag uns nicht das war dein rmx ?!?!?!?!

edit: puhh..


----------



## neikless (4. November 2006)

wenn es meins gewesen wäre wäre ich tot und könnt hier nicht mehr posten
denn nur der tod kann mich und mein RMX noch trennen


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (6. November 2006)

kein rocky ... sorry aber so geil und aus canada (vancouver)


----------



## el Lingo (6. November 2006)

Ich sage es ja immer, Cove Bikes sind einfach nur geil! Das wäre genau mein Bike...


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (6. November 2006)

.. meins auch !


----------



## iNSANE! (7. November 2006)

Hallo,

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=29253&sort=1&cat=8&page=3


----------



## All-Mountain (7. November 2006)

Hallo Felix,
dann scheint es ja ernst zu werden mit Deinem Gästebucheintrag:


iNSANE! schrieb:


> ...und macht auch mir echt Lust mal wieder ein Tourentaugliches Bike aufzubauen...


Vieleicht geht ja nächstes Jahr mal die eine oder andere Tour zusammen .
Grüße
Tom


----------



## Jendo (7. November 2006)

Slayer gegen Switch??
Klingt interessant, hätt ich aber jetzt nicht unbedingt von Mr.BigHucker erwartet 

Oder willst du ein leichten Freerider aufbauen??
Gruß,
Robert


----------



## TurboLenzen (7. November 2006)

wenn ihr wüsstet!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (7. November 2006)

Jendo schrieb:


> .... von Mr.BigHucker erwartet





 Der titel is schon für jemand ganz anderen reserviert!


----------



## neikless (7. November 2006)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> wenn ihr wüsstet!!


----------



## Sw!tch (7. November 2006)

jo für mich natürlich 

wenn ihr wüsstet!!  ... klingt vielversprechend


----------



## maple leaf (7. November 2006)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> wenn ihr wüsstet!!



 

ich ahne es auch 

Trotzdem bin ich mega gespannt ob die Gerüchte Stimmen!


----------



## Sw!tch (8. November 2006)

nabend...

hab grad nwd 7 gesehen is heut endlich gekommen.
auf jedenfall sehr geil und krass, hab mich nur gefragt ob simmons sequenz wirklich schon vorbei war    und wieso vanderham nicht dabei war?!?!


----------



## iNSANE! (8. November 2006)

...Ja, der gute Wade wird nicht jünger Trotzdem krasser Trail, und v.a. am Stück gefahren & gefilmt, ohne cuts. Thomas war verletzt - der Oberschenkel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (8. November 2006)

Wade rulez 

Der Wade hats einfach drauf egal was für krasse Tricks die jungen Rider machen er ist eine lebende Legende.


----------



## Flow.Zero (8. November 2006)

s.d schrieb:


> Wade rulez
> 
> Der Wade hats einfach drauf egal was für krasse Tricks die jungen Rider machen er ist eine lebende Legende.




Ja genau! Wade reigns


----------



## Sw!tch (9. November 2006)

der trail von simmons war echt geil.... und perfekt durch da.
oberschenkelbruch von vanderham entschuldigt das natürlich... trotzdem *******.
brian lopes fand ich ma langweilig


----------



## Xexano (10. November 2006)

Was für Gerüchte sind denn da? Was sollten wir wissen? 

Aber die Idee mit dem Tourenbike aufbauen klingt für viele Freerider ziemlich verlockend. Schließlich gehts ja auch net immer bergrunter  Leider...


----------



## neikless (10. November 2006)

welche farbe hat das switch von wade in NWD7 irgendwie weißsilbriggrün ???
sowas wie den trail von wade würde ich auch gern mal riden
das stealth rmx vom richie schley ist auch sehr sehr nice 

insgesamt ist nwd7 wie alle nwd echt gut"fette action trix .."wobei mir roam und kranked (ryan leech part ) besser gefallen
CKD ist übrigens auch sehr fett !


----------



## maple leaf (11. November 2006)

Hey Jungs,


habe meine shiftguide kefü gegen eine mpe getauscht nur leider passt jezt die kurbel nicht mehr richtig in das x-typ Innenlager. Liegt wohl daran, dass ich durch die Innenlagerklemmung der schiftguid einen zusätzlichen space hatte. Nur jetzt benötige ich eben einen ca. 2-3 mm spacer für meine diabolus kurbeln!
kann mir einer sagen wo ich spacer für die diabolus kurbel bekommen kann? 

Wenn ich meine Kurbel bis Anschlag festgezogen habe, habe ich immer noch ein Spiel von ca. 2-3 mm! Wer kann mir helfen und was kann ich machen?

thanks bas


----------



## Jendo (11. November 2006)

eigentlich sollte jeder Händler in der Lage sein, Dir so einen Spacer nachzubestellen. Hatte ein ähnliches Problem am CC Bike, da fehlte der Spacer zum befestigen der LX Kurbeln, da ich eh kein Einbauwerkzeug für die integrierten Innenlager hab, hat der Händler das gleich mit gemacht.

Ansonst einfach mal bei Bikeaction nachfragen die sind ja dafür eigentlich der nächsthöhere Ansprechpartner.
Rob


----------



## Xexano (11. November 2006)

Hier etwas geniales für die Münchener


----------



## meth3434 (11. November 2006)

... schön wärs wenn das was geniales wäre.... die dirts sind grösstenteils schrott und keine sau kümmert sich drum! die erwähnte Startrampe muss im im dickicht des waldes erstmal finden! 
Wenigstens bleibt sich der Rob bei den Sachen die er macht qualitativ selbst treu! (oh das war jetzt gemein;-))!


----------



## Flow.Zero (13. November 2006)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Excalibur Felgen/Laufräder? Wie sind die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (13. November 2006)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Excalibur Felgen/Laufräder? Wie sind die?



Sind erstens arg unschön, dazu schlecht verarbeitet und bleischwer!


----------



## Flow.Zero (13. November 2006)

Unschön? Gilt das auch für die roten?


----------



## Jendo (13. November 2006)

die farben sind natürlich geschmacksache aber schau Dir die Teile erstmal an bevor Du da auf irgendwelche Kaufideen kommst.
Finde grad den Aufdruck auf der felge, sieht aus wie Baumarkt, da hilft auch die bunte Farbe nix.
Kann sein, das sich da Design technisch mal was geändert hat, aber ich find die Teile nicht sonderlich schön!


----------



## Soulbrother (14. November 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> 
> habe meine shiftguide kefü gegen eine mpe getauscht nur leider passt jezt die kurbel nicht mehr richtig in das x-typ Innenlager. Liegt wohl daran, dass ich durch die Innenlagerklemmung der schiftguid einen zusätzlichen space hatte. Nur jetzt benötige ich eben einen ca. 2-3 mm spacer für meine diabolus kurbeln!
> ...




Guude Bas,
falls sich dein Problem noch nicht erledigt hat,komm einfach auf einen Sprung rüber nach Mainz,ich habe noch welche,kannst gerne einen ab haben.


----------



## maple leaf (14. November 2006)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Guude Bas,
> falls sich dein Problem noch nicht erledigt hat,komm einfach auf einen Sprung rüber nach Mainz,ich habe noch welche,kannst gerne einen ab haben.



merci! 

Echt nett Dein Angebot!  Ich habe allerdings die Spacer nebst anderer Teile schon bei meinem Dealer bestellt! 

Wäre cool wenn wir uns mal nächste Saison in Wberg treffen!

cheers bas


----------



## Soulbrother (14. November 2006)

Ja,schade das es dieses Jahr nicht mehr geklappt hat.
Aber nächste Saison -DEFINITIV


----------



## Xexano (14. November 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:


> ... schön wärs wenn das was geniales wäre.... die dirts sind grösstenteils schrott und keine sau kümmert sich drum! die erwähnte Startrampe muss im im dickicht des waldes erstmal finden!
> Wenigstens bleibt sich der Rob bei den Sachen die er macht qualitativ selbst treu! (oh das war jetzt gemein;-))!



Und was ist mit dem Indoor-Place? 

Finde ich aber echt schade: Kaum hat man mal die Möglichkeit, einen Dirt-Spot zu besitzen, wirds vernachlässigt...


----------



## iNSANE! (14. November 2006)

Tretlager ist der Hammer. Aber das ist nicht wie so oft dargestellt wird "Rob seins" oder wie auch immer  Ist eben ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt.
Der Dirtspot...klar...meiner wird besser!


----------



## Xexano (14. November 2006)

Der kann nur besser werden, wenn der bei mir inner Nähe ist   

Was ist in dem Tretlager eigentlich alles drin? Ist das eher eine Skate-halle mit Holzkonstruktionen, oder real Indoor-Dirt mit echtem Dirt? 

Haste Pics?  Wenn es tatsächlich das letztere ist - mit echtem Dirt - dann würde ich mal gerne darin shreddern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (14. November 2006)

Flow.zero!
ich hab hier noch n vorderrad excalibur/ novatec 2way nabe in schwarz rumstehen. hab auch nur gewechselt weil das angebot von actionsports( doubletracks) sau gut war. 
so 2m drops warn kein ding, größer hatte ich noch nicht ausprobiert.
verarbeitung is wirklcih ncih soooo der hammer .

ich würd dir aber empfehlen ma bei www.actionsports.de zu guggen unter laufräder  kannste du selbst sagen wie dus gerne hättest!

mfg


----------



## iNSANE! (14. November 2006)

www.tretlager.org    Holz - kein Dirt.


----------



## Flow.Zero (14. November 2006)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Flow.zero!
> ich hab hier noch n vorderrad excalibur/ novatec 2way nabe in schwarz rumstehen. hab auch nur gewechselt weil das angebot von actionsports( doubletracks) sau gut war.
> so 2m drops warn kein ding, größer hatte ich noch nicht ausprobiert.
> verarbeitung is wirklcih ncih soooo der hammer .
> ...




Danke ! Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach roten Laufrädern, darum hatte ich gefragt!


----------



## iNSANE! (15. November 2006)

...möchte mir ein Street XC Hardtail aufbauen. Diese Kombination scheint mir echt geignet - was meint ihr? Sollte doch gehen? Welche Teile noch ran sollen: Tune Kurbeln und Gustl als Brämse. Gruß!


----------



## soederbohm (15. November 2006)

Oh Mann, manchmal glaub ich echt, Du verbringst zu viel Zeit im Büro... Dabei bist Du doch gar nicht so oft hier.  

Aber der Rahmen ist trotzdem schick.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Sw!tch (15. November 2006)

ist das deine überraschung?
und is das ne 66??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (15. November 2006)

Puh, eine Gustl als Brämse... Taugt die dir?


----------



## iNSANE! (15. November 2006)

Denke das wird ne dufte Kombination. Klar, Gustl mit 210er Scheibe geht ganz gut. Die 66 mosht alles platt.


----------



## bestmove (15. November 2006)

Ne Gustl und ne 66 für ne CC Feile? Was hast du vor mit dem bike??


----------



## soederbohm (15. November 2006)

Nehmt ihn doch nicht alle so ernst...


----------



## Jendo (15. November 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Denke das wird ne dufte Kombination. Klar, Gustl mit 210er Scheibe geht ganz gut. Die 66 mosht alles platt.



Und dann noch 24" DoubelWide mit 3,0" Nokians und CMP Naben!!


----------



## iNSANE! (15. November 2006)

bestmove schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Gustl und ne 66 für ne CC Feile? Was hast du vor mit dem bike??






			
				iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> ...möchte mir ein Street XC Hardtail aufbauen. Diese Kombination scheint mir echt geignet


.


----------



## s.d (15. November 2006)

3.0er reifen werden wohl selbst bei 24" nicht in den hinterbau gehen mensch jendo denk doch mal mit... tztz          ich würd hookworms empfehlen da kannste im winter ordentlich in der Halle abgehen und um die geo nicht ganz zu versauen würd ich eher ne Supermonster reinmachen die schluckt wirklich alles also viel Spaß beim Aufbauen


----------



## tippi-ricke (19. November 2006)

sagt mal wo gibts denn den rocky rmx am günstigsten?


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (19. November 2006)

bei ebay sind immer mal wieder gute angebote 
auch neu von händler mit rechnung+ garantie


----------



## tippi-ricke (20. November 2006)

ja schon. aber gibt es auch eine alternative zwischen ebay und teuer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (20. November 2006)

entweder sich hier im Bikemarkt umschauen oder hald sonst irgendwo gebraucht oder eben ebay und wer zu faul ist sich diese Mühe zu machen sich aber keins ausm Laden kaufen kann der muss dann hald was billigeres fahren


----------



## tippi-ricke (20. November 2006)

naja es geht ja nicht um die arbeit.ganz im gegenteil ich such ja schon ne weile. aber ich suche konkret ein 18 zoller rmx in weiss beige. ich war sogar schon in den usa bei jenson. aber entweder kosten die teile so wie im katalog oder sind schon weg. ich dachte halt, dass hier ein paar kracks sind die ne nette adresse wissen im netz. naja wenn selbst hier keiner etwas weiss außer ebay dann gibts wohl kein rezept ausser kohle ausgeben. schade.


----------



## Jendo (20. November 2006)

Frag doch mal Bike-it-easy.
Auf seiner HP ist jedenfalls der Frame zu haben, aber er macht Dir sicherlich auch gern ein Angebot zwecks Komplettbike oder ähnlichen 
Klick mich!

mfg Jendo


----------



## tippi-ricke (20. November 2006)

ich danke für die seite. wenn noch jemand was weiss bitte melden.


----------



## s.d (20. November 2006)

Naja wenn du das eine bestimmte willst dann ist das natrülich anderst aber wers billig will muss hald Kompromisse eingehen können oder glück haben aber da zur Zeit jeder geil auf weiß ist wirds auch schwierig da eins sehr günstig zu bekommen


----------



## el Lingo (20. November 2006)

Schau doch mal bei Pinkbike.com nach einem RMX. Da gibt es ne Menge und die sind ein ganzes Stück billiger dort. Und das muss nicht gleich bedeuten, dass die Bikes zerfahren sind. Ich habe mein Switch S1 als Rahmen auch von dort und inkl. Versand und Zoll zu einem Preis, den ich hier gar nicht erzählen darf...


----------



## neikless (20. November 2006)

was stellt ihr euch denn vor fÃ¼r ein rmx frame ? â¬ ?


----------



## maple leaf (20. November 2006)

zwar kein Rocky! aber trotzdem großes Kino! 





Der spot liegt zwischen Frankfurt und Darmstadt! Allerdings sind mir die 11m der Göttin, dann doch eine Nummer zu krass!


----------



## meth3434 (21. November 2006)

tippi-ricke schrieb:


> naja es geht ja nicht um die arbeit.ganz im gegenteil ich such ja schon ne weile. aber ich suche konkret ein 18 zoller rmx in weiss beige. ich war sogar schon in den usa bei jenson. aber entweder kosten die teile so wie im katalog oder sind schon weg. ich dachte halt, dass hier ein paar kracks sind die ne nette adresse wissen im netz. naja wenn selbst hier keiner etwas weiss außer ebay dann gibts wohl kein rezept ausser kohle ausgeben. schade.



Versuchs doch einfach mal damit: http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-R...3QQihZ019QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

gruss,
mathew


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (21. November 2006)

Meine KeFü - würde mir in Schwarz an dem Crossfire und v.a. auch an Bike-It-Easy's Canuck besser gefallen.
Lack hält super gut, und an den Stellen wo die Ketten abreibt sieht mans nicht da selbige davor ist


----------



## neikless (21. November 2006)

welches crossfire ???


----------



## iNSANE! (21. November 2006)

Das ausm RMX Fred. Ist ja auch die graue dran.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (21. November 2006)

ah ach das !


----------



## Jendo (22. November 2006)

Mein persönliches Highlight auf der Fahhradmarkt-Zukunft Messe in Leipzig:









mfg Jendo


----------



## Flow.Zero (22. November 2006)

Ich mag das ETSX roulette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (22. November 2006)

sehr schön anzusehen problem bei carbon ist das man (ich) ihm nicht lange uneingeschränkt vertrauen kann nen lenker kann man tauschen ...
kollege (75kg) hat schon 3 paar beim cc einsatz bergauf auf waldautobahn gebrochen (lenker) ob ich meinen sexy ass diesem risico aussetzen will ?
für leichtbau fanatiker aber sicher ein traum und optisch echt schön ! aber auch ein wenig gay !
gay hat  für mich keinerlei sexuele bedeutung rein geschmacklich !


----------



## Redking (22. November 2006)

So ein schönes ETSX steht schon bei meinem Händler! 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## kabelizer (23. November 2006)

Jau, auch bei meinem Händler MTSports. Schaut mal rein: www.mtsports.de


----------



## meth3434 (23. November 2006)

Sorry für die shittige frage: einer von euch hat hier mal ne internetadresse von nem händler gepostet der nur merchandise artikel aus dem MTB bereich hat, sowas wie trickots, tassen, kleinartikel und anderen scheiss, weiss einer was ich meine? 
vielleicht versteht einer meinen kranken geist,!?
danke im voraus
meth


----------



## Jendo (23. November 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:


> Sorry für die shittige frage: einer von euch hat hier mal ne internetadresse von nem händler gepostet der nur merchandise artikel aus dem MTB bereich hat, sowas wie trickots, tassen, kleinartikel und anderen scheiss, weiss einer was ich meine?
> vielleicht versteht einer meinen kranken geist,!?
> danke im voraus
> meth



ich dacht das lief auch über MT...
guckst Du:
www.bike-fanartikel.de/


----------



## All-Mountain (23. November 2006)

Jendo schrieb:


> ich dacht das lief auch über MT...
> guckst Du:
> www.bike-fanartikel.de/



Stimmt
MT = Markus Tagscherer = MT-Sports = Bike-Fanartikel

Markus ist auch ein sehr guter Rocky Händler. Meines Wissens der einzige in Deutschland der ausschließlich Rocky als Marke führt (das erklärt auch die "rockylastikeit" bei den Fanartikeln)


----------



## Jendo (23. November 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Stimmt
> MT = Markus Tagscherer = MT-Sports = Bike-Fanartikel
> 
> Markus ist auch ein sehr guter Rocky Händler. Meines Wissens der einzige in Deutschland der ausschließlich Rocky als Marke führt (das erklärt auch die "rockylastikeit" bei den Fanartikeln)



Das erklärt dann auch sein tolles Automobil, welches wir kurz vor Abfahrt aus unserem Lago-domizil noch bewundern durften


----------



## All-Mountain (23. November 2006)

Jendo schrieb:


> Das erklärt dann auch sein tolles Automobil, welches wir kurz vor Abfahrt aus unserem Lago-domizil noch bewundern durften



Du meinst das hier, oder:


----------



## Kind der Küste (23. November 2006)

der Bus ist allerdings sehr sehr geil!


----------



## All-Mountain (23. November 2006)

Sowas...





...kann man z. B. auch bei MT-Sports kaufen.

Zu finden unter "Sport-Hardtails" im online-Shop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (25. November 2006)

jungs ich war gestern aufm konzert von den red hot chili peppers...
es war sooo geil


----------



## Flow.Zero (25. November 2006)

Ich war aufm Konzert von Slayer. Ich glaube das sagt schon alles.


----------



## s.d (25. November 2006)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Ich war aufm Konzert von Slayer. Ich glaube das sagt schon alles.



Tja ich och das Bike verpflichtet eben...     dummerweise war am gleichen Tag NWD-Permiere in München


----------



## Kind der Küste (25. November 2006)

uuhh Slayer ist aber starker tobak!


----------



## s.d (25. November 2006)

oohhhhh ja da gehen nur die  bösen jungs hin die von der ganz üblen Sorte vor denen sollte man sich lieber in acht nehmen


----------



## Flow.Zero (25. November 2006)

Slayer rult! Und des seit Jahrzehnten schon, da können die andern einpacken


----------



## neikless (25. November 2006)

ja da wär ich auch lieber zu SLAYER gegangen !!! nix gegen die chilli´s
aber die kann ich nicht mehr hören (überhört) seit eniger zeit irgendwie
immer das selbe unspektakulär trifft es denke ich ganz gut


----------



## el Lingo (26. November 2006)

Die Peppers rocken absolut! Die kann man gar nciht überhören, bei den vielfältigen Alben.


----------



## Flow.Zero (26. November 2006)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Die Peppers rocken absolut! Die kann man gar nciht überhören, bei den vielfältigen Alben.




Ja schon ok, der Fred ist nicht für dieses Thema da, also lassen wir das.


(Slayer rult trotzdem)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (26. November 2006)

:d


----------



## el Lingo (26. November 2006)

Wenn nicht dieser, welcher denn dann?
Ich diskutiere eh nicht über Musik, aber es soll doch alles ordentlich und strukturiert ablaufen, hier. Und im Switch oder RMX-Fred würde ich es doch nie wagen, sowas zu schreiben. 
Aber so ein Community-Talk muss ja nicht immer nur um´s Bike gehen, deswegen ist es ja der allgemeine oder nicht themenbezogene Talk der Community, richtig???


----------



## Kind der Küste (27. November 2006)

...denke ich auch!
Über Gott und die Welt!


----------



## Flow.Zero (27. November 2006)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Wenn nicht dieser, welcher denn dann?
> Ich diskutiere eh nicht über Musik, aber es soll doch alles ordentlich und strukturiert ablaufen, hier. Und im Switch oder RMX-Fred würde ich es doch nie wagen, sowas zu schreiben.
> Aber so ein Community-Talk muss ja nicht immer nur um´s Bike gehen, deswegen ist es ja der allgemeine oder nicht themenbezogene Talk der Community, richtig???



Stimmt, ich hab vergessen dass das hier der Kommuniti Talg ist.


----------



## bestmove (27. November 2006)

Warum kann man nirgends Syncros Parts online bestellen?? Is doch zum ko....  wohl ne echte Marktlücke!! In den USA hab ich 2-3 Händler gefunden aber die wollen 50$ Versand  + Zollgebühren :kotz: 

Gib es hier vielleicht jemanden der weiterhelfen kann??


----------



## iNSANE! (27. November 2006)

Syncros Händler findet ihr über den Deutschen Importeur. Tatsächlich gibt es mit der Verfügbarkeit noch Probleme die sich aber bald bessern sollen.


 	E. Wiener Bike Parts GmbH
Max - Planck - Str. 8
97526 Sennfeld
Tel.: 	 + 49 (0)97 21 - 65 01-0
Fax Zweirad: 	 + 49 (0)97 21 - 65 01-60
Fax Motorrad: 	 + 49 (0)97 21 - 65 01-75
E-Mail: 	[email protected]
Ust.-IdNr.: 	DE 812 169 929
Sitz der Gesellschaft: 	Sennfeld


Bei ebay hat der Verkäufer "Konsums" Syncros Teile.
http://search.stores.ebay.de/BIKE-S...fsooZ2QQfsopZ3QQftsZ2QQsaselZ28597722QQsofpZ0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (28. November 2006)

the rocky´s playground ! (whistler/crankworx2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0A5UAOz5vQ


----------



## Kind der Küste (28. November 2006)

geiles Vid.
Den Crashpart finde ich irgendwie übel... vllt. auch durch die Musik die gut passt.


----------



## Jendo (28. November 2006)

Wollt euch mal meinen neuen Paintjob vorstellen


----------



## el Lingo (28. November 2006)

Sieht schick aus! Vor allem, wo ich rote Bikes so gerne mag! Aber Paintjob? Nieder mit den Anglizismen, wir haben eine eigene Sprache, die sehr schön und vielfältig ist!!!
Das Rad hat eine sehr schöne Lackierung bekommen, oder auch ein neues Farbenkleid ;-)


----------



## maple leaf (28. November 2006)

Echt klasse Dein custom Rasouli! Ist das lackiert oder gepulvert?


----------



## BlueCloud (28. November 2006)

was ist an Syncros parts so toll?


----------



## maple leaf (28. November 2006)

sind schön!


----------



## bestmove (28. November 2006)

Die Syncros Mental Pedals find ich gierig. Hab irgendwo mal gelesen das die Dinger 180 Tonnen verkraften und sind somit die stabilsten Bärentatzen unter Gottes Sonne  Endlich mal Tatzen die nicht so schnell anfangen zu knacken und nen bissl was vertragen ...


----------



## maple leaf (28. November 2006)

bestmove schrieb:


> Die Syncros Mental Pedals sind somit die stabilsten Bärentatzen unter Gottes Sonne




Die gehören definitiv hier rein! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=210051&page=21


----------



## iNSANE! (28. November 2006)

Die mentals haben einen irren grip, sind relativ leicht, haben clevere Detaillösungen und eine robuste Lagerung. Auch die gesamte Formung ist der des Fußes angepasst.
Ride on, iNSANE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (29. November 2006)

@Lingo & Bas:
Der Paintshop an meinem Rad fand erst virtuell statt, also nix mit gepulvert oder lackiert. Hab etwas länger mit Photoshop gespielt bis es relativ natürlich aussah.
Ich wollte einfach mal sehen ob ihr das gleich merkt und ob die Rot-silber Kombi anklang findet! Test bestanden 
An einigen Stellen sieht das Bike einfach zu rot aus. Dsa Tribal ist auch nur provisorisch übernommen worden...



Mal schauen ob ich diese Idee später mal verwirklichen werde aber mein heute gekommener Bafögbescheid will meine Bikevorhaben scheinbar nicht unterstützen 
n8,
Jendo


----------



## meth3434 (29. November 2006)

Ich muss sagen dass ich schon 3 mal hinschauen musste bis ich den phtoshop raussehen konnte, aber man siehts schon wenn man genau hinschaut... ich fänd die farbe generell sehr cool, aber grad das rasouli hat eben so ne spezielle farbe!  Das is so als würde man ein Stealth switch weiss lackieren...;-)
trotzdem ne sehr nette spielerei...
gruss meth


----------



## Jendo (29. November 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen dass ich schon 3 mal hinschauen musste bis ich den phtoshop raussehen konnte, aber man siehts schon wenn man genau hinschaut... ich fänd die farbe generell sehr cool, aber grad das rasouli hat eben so ne spezielle farbe!  Das is so als würde man ein Stealth switch weiss lackieren...;-)
> trotzdem ne sehr nette spielerei...
> gruss meth



Die sehr spezielle Farbe ist grad so in wie Canuck New Slayer! Am Anfang gab es davon höchstens 3 im Forum nun sind es fast 10.Soviel zum Thema unikat

Ich hab auch das Problem das mir mal die Kette mit ordentlich Zug von unten über die Kettenstrebe gezogen wurde.--> Foge: Der lack ist auf 1-2cm² komplett runter und hat das Metall ordentlich zerkratzt.
Das Problem wollte ich dann mit einer neuen Lackierung beheben aber nun ja, ihr kennt sicherlich alle das Problem mit den locker sitzenden Scheinen
mfg Rob


----------



## s.d (29. November 2006)

JA das problem kenn ich...
 aber bitte nicht das Rasouli lackieren


----------



## Flow.Zero (29. November 2006)

Ich würde das Rasouli schwarz lackieren und das Tribal dunkelblau


----------



## Soulbrother (29. November 2006)

Auf keinen Fall umlackieren ,bitte nicht!!!
Ich fänd´s extrem cool wenn wir es in der kommenden Saison mal schaffen
würden,uns mit soviel wie möglichen Rasoulis auf dem Winterberger 6-cross
zu treffen


----------



## Reaper84 (29. November 2006)

Rotwild soll ja auch nicht so schlecht sein  
http://nsmb.com/shore_news/schley_11_06.php


----------



## Kind der Küste (29. November 2006)

..nein, nicht das Rasouli lackieren!
Das ist doch auch im orig. Farbton schön!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (29. November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oW8xVGTBLdM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (29. November 2006)

Reaper84 schrieb:


> Rotwild soll ja auch nicht so schlecht sein
> http://nsmb.com/shore_news/schley_11_06.php



schon komisch, RM und Schley gehören irgendwie zusammen wie Pommes und Mayo ...


----------



## maple leaf (29. November 2006)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oW8xVGTBLdM



ich muss Dich unbedingt besuchen kommen! 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tftn25DsRHM&mode=related&search=

nächsten Sommer wird der Spass kein Ende nehmen! 

see ya bas


----------



## Flow.Zero (29. November 2006)

Keine Ahnung aber ich finde dass der Schley irgendwie schon immer ein Spaten war. Gut Schley und RM gehört wirklich zusammen aber ich fande ihn nie sooo toll (Vorsicht: Pers. Meinung!). Da ist der Wade und der Vanderham cooler  Stimmt es eigentlich dass der Karl Platt auch gegangen ist?


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (29. November 2006)

hey keine gotteslästerungen gegen r.schley !

und klar Wade ist the godfather
und T.Vanderham ist einfach göttlich


----------



## Jendo (29. November 2006)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> und klar Wade ist the godfather
> und T.Vanderham ist einfach göttlich



und ich die Mischung aus beiden


----------



## soederbohm (29. November 2006)

und ja, Karl Platt ist auch weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (30. November 2006)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> hey keine gotteslästerungen gegen r.schley!



ich bin für "the claw"! Müsste doch jetzt einen freien Platz im Team geben! 

War das jetzt Gotteslästerung?


----------



## neikless (30. November 2006)

"the claw" wäre ein würdiger nachfolger
aber der ist ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste und am ende
geht der auch ... zu fusion oder so 

Ryder, Cam McCaul wäre ne gute wahl oder Steve Romaniuk
Matt Hunter ist wohl mit Specialized verheiratet wäre aber auch fett


----------



## maple leaf (30. November 2006)

und für den platten Karl! Hohl sich Rocky dann Jan Ullrich!


----------



## neikless (30. November 2006)

ne axel schulz oder doch gleich chuck norris


----------



## Flow.Zero (30. November 2006)

Ich wäre für Styler Klassen


----------



## Alesana (30. November 2006)

ich wäre für !insane!


----------



## Human 2.0 (30. November 2006)

Aber wieso geht ein Schley zu Rotwild??? Ich mein Rotwild hat doch Freeride-technisch nicht wirklich viel am Hut. 

Bin gespannt welches Bike er fahren wird! Das wird sich dann sicher gut verkaufen... 

Naja, andererseits auch cool. Schley bei ner deutschen Marke


----------



## Jendo (30. November 2006)

sagt mal geht bei euch die nsmb seite??
komme seit mehreren Tagen nicht drauf..?


----------



## Alesana (30. November 2006)

seite geht


----------



## maple leaf (30. November 2006)

Zeitvertreib:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuP_bnwFnJw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufyckS68ybI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ew0NRhuhQkk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfjhwh-58LY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPqSB2pUSM8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxVJ9_d0lNI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jZ1JuwKx30
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6euBX1XxFfI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kind der Küste (1. Dezember 2006)

Das letzte Vid finde ich sehr sehr geil!


----------



## iNSANE! (1. Dezember 2006)

dirtjumpbastian schrieb:


> ich wäre für !insane!



Hey...danke! Das ehrt mich


----------



## Flow.Zero (1. Dezember 2006)

Also, ich wäre für s.d als den Nachfolger von Schley! Des is a saukritischer siach!


----------



## s.d (1. Dezember 2006)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Also, ich wäre für s.d als den Nachfolger von Schley! Des is a saukritischer siach!



hahahha mit dem letzten Satz werden hier einige Probleme haben. Um noch einen so einen Satzt hinzuzufügen: Leider hob i s it so kerig im Kreiz um so a Frorider zum sei, es wär zwar a wahre Fred aber got hald ite.  Gut genug Scheiß geschrieben. Mr. Hunter wäre ein würdiger Nachfolger der Darren würde als zukünftiger Frorider wenigstens das Flow DJ ordentlich rocken. man wird sehn...


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (1. Dezember 2006)

ich weiß nicht  wer jemals  *Richie Schley´s* würdiger Nachfolger werden könnte ... 
... sollte mal ein Nachfolger für  *Wade Simmons *gesucht werden macht das
*MapleLeaf*Bas *sicher gern  
und *ich* für  *Thomas Vanderham*  oder doch lieber für :kotz: *Mr.Bender *


----------



## maple leaf (2. Dezember 2006)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> ... sollte mal ein Nachfolger für  *Wade Simmons *gesucht werden macht das MapleLeaf*Bas sicher gern



Endlich mal ein realistischer Votschlag! 

Bei mir wirds wohl nicht mal mehr für das Poison Senior Team reichen! 

Aber ich tippe mal auf the claw oder Pall Bas! Sind ja durch race face schon sowas wie Familienmitglieder und kommen beide auch aus Canada! 


we will see...


----------



## Alesana (2. Dezember 2006)

langweile, pc kaputt, keine schoner dabei, schlechter schnitt, schlechte quali, da ichs auf der cam geschnitten hab

http://youtube.com/watch?v=NR0ez7_pm9g


----------



## Flow.Zero (2. Dezember 2006)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht  wer jemals  *Richie Schley´s* würdiger Nachfolger werden könnte ...
> ... sollte mal ein Nachfolger für  *Wade Simmons *gesucht werden macht das
> *MapleLeaf*Bas *sicher gern
> und *ich* für  *Thomas Vanderham*  oder doch lieber für :kotz: *Mr.Bender *



Naja, fürn Wade und den Thomas wird man hoffentlich keine nachfolge brauchen. Aber falls es doch der Fall sein sollte: Ich fürn Wade und s.d fürn Vanderham .


----------



## Alesana (2. Dezember 2006)

ihr könnt euch ja für den kollegen jauch bewerben, dann hebt ihr sogar in wirklichkeit das niveau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (2. Dezember 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XcQyOhmPww
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPzn7kZSWRA


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Dezember 2006)

dirtjumpbastian schrieb:


> ihr könnt euch ja für den kollegen jauch bewerben, dann hebt ihr sogar in wirklichkeit das niveau


----------



## Sw!tch (4. Dezember 2006)

"ihr könnt euch ja für den kollegen jauch bewerben, dann hebt ihr sogar in wirklichkeit das niveau"

ich hatte das gefühl der hats ganz gut drauf?! ironie?


----------



## Alesana (4. Dezember 2006)

öhm, ne, das war nich ironisch gemeint


----------



## Redking (5. Dezember 2006)

Ich weiß das ich hier wohl weniger Leute finden die davon Ahnung haben.

Ich überlege mir ein neues Rennrad zu kaufen.






Hat jemand damit Erfahrung???
Rocky Mountain ist ja nicht bekannt in Sachen Rennrad. 


Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Flow.Zero (5. Dezember 2006)

dirtjumpbastian schrieb:


> ihr könnt euch ja für den kollegen jauch bewerben, dann hebt ihr sogar in wirklichkeit das niveau



Ich finds schon witzig . Der Jauch ist immer mit einem coolen Trick auf diversen Titelblättern zu sehen, aber man muss bedenken dass es ihn danach oft (meistens wahrscheinlich) zerlegt hat . Heute hats der Rob-G besser drauf als früher, er steht die tricks jetzt auch einigermaßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alesana (5. Dezember 2006)

naaajaa,^^ in winterberg is er noch schlechter gefahren wie ich, obwohl ich nen verdammt schlechten tag hatte und sonst naja^^. immer wenn ich ihn  fahren sehn hab wars aber ma sehr mager und dabei fühlt er sich immernoch so cool. ich sag nur in winterberg er springt einem hintendrauf und macht den dann noch an^^


----------



## el Lingo (5. Dezember 2006)

Ich meine, ich bin mal in Willingen beim Nachtsprint in einem Heat mit ihm gefahren. Er ist als 4. raus gekommen und auch noch gestürzt. Ich war zwar auch nur 3. aber vor ihm und ich bin auch erst 5min vorm Ende des Gattertrainings vom Essen gekommen...


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Dezember 2006)

Rob J ? Euren statements ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen...habe ja das fragliche Vergnügen ihn etwas "besser" zu kennen...naja...


----------



## Jendo (5. Dezember 2006)

irgendwie gefallen mir diese Initialien nicht


----------



## bestmove (5. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab mal überlegt mir nen "self-made" FR Trikot zu schnitzen und dabei ein bissl mit Photoshop gespielt  ob das letzlich umsetzbar ist (wegen der Copyrights) muss ich noch sehen. Wäre aber mal an Kritik interessiert, positiv sowie negativ ... was haltet ihr vom Design?


----------



## soederbohm (5. Dezember 2006)

Mmm, schick, will auch eins haben!!!


----------



## meth3434 (6. Dezember 2006)

@bestmove: sieht aus als hättest du dir brutal arbeit gemacht... sieht echt super aus! kannst du das trickot (technisch gesehen) auch umsetzen?

meth


----------



## soederbohm (6. Dezember 2006)

Würde sicher über owayo (oder wie immer die heißen...) gehen, oder? Noch den "bestmove" Schriftzug weg und es wär perfekt  
Wie wärs noch mit nem kleinen IBC-Logo?

Vielleicht können Mario und Felix mal ein gutes Wort bei BA einlegen, dass wir sowas mache dürfen.


----------



## bestmove (6. Dezember 2006)

technische Umsetzung ist möglich, eventuell gibt es Probleme bei der Qualität der Logos (Auflösung). Das ganze könnte bei Owayo gemacht werden aber wegen der Copyrights weiß ich noch nichts.
Owayo bietet ganz nette FR Trikots an (langarm und kurzarm) sogar als Funktionsshirt, habe derzeit zwei Muster zu Hause.
Falls wir da ne gemeinsame Aktion draus machen wollen, kann der Schriftzug "bestmove"natürlich ersetzt werden bzw. ist das mehr ein Platzhalter für einen evtl.Teamnamen oder Name des Riders.


----------



## soederbohm (6. Dezember 2006)

Name des Riders könnte schwierig werden, weil ja dann jedes Trikot einzeln bedruckt werden müsste (vermute ich mal). Aber Teamname oder wie gesagt IBC-Logo fänd ich cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (6. Dezember 2006)

Also mal angenommen das ganze geht in Richtung eines "IBC-Forum Rocky und Race Face"-Team Trikots... 
...sollte auch das RM-Logo mit drauf. Das Ahornblatt alleine sagt sicher uns was aber wer nicht so mit der Materie vertraut ist eher weniger.


----------



## bestmove (6. Dezember 2006)

Ich mach heute Abend mal nen Update mit IBC Logo ... 
@all-mountain: Genügt Dir das RM Logo auf dem Rücken nicht??


----------



## All-Mountain (6. Dezember 2006)

bestmove schrieb:


> @all-mountain: Genügt Dir das RM Logo auf dem Rücken nicht??



Nicht wenn ich vor Dir stehe 

Aber Du hast insofern recht, dass man dann konsequenterweise auf den Rücken noch ein RF-Logo bräuchte.


----------



## Jendo (6. Dezember 2006)

wenn Du dir ein Trikot selber bastelst un da das RM Logo verwedest sollte es keine rechtlichen Probleme geben. Wenn Du jetzt aber eine Serie von 10-50 Stück machst brauchst Du definitiv die Erlaubnis für die Verwendug von eingetragenen Logos weil das dan nix mit Privat benutzen zu tun hat sodern sich ja dann auf verkauf und somit Profit bezieht (da will RM dann was abhaben  )
Villeicht solltest Du erstmal die AGBs von der Druck/Schneiderei durchlesen ob die überhaupt Eingetragene Logos drucken!?

diese angaben sind wie immer...
mfg Rob.

P.S.Sieht aber klasse aus, würde nur das Ahornblatt bissl schwarz umrahmen, dem Kontrast zu liebe.


----------



## Xexano (6. Dezember 2006)

Ich vermisse beim Trikot noch dieses Frorider-Symbol! Das klebt ja schließlich auch bei meinem Rahmen!  

Sonst ganz cool das Trikot. Isses eigentlich ein "locker, lässiges" Trikot oder eher enger? (So wie dieses Addidas-Trikot auf S. 66 beim 2007er Katalog von RMB?)

Bis wann wäre das Trikot hier und wieviel würde das kosten?


----------



## Jendo (6. Dezember 2006)

@el Lingo:
Warum willst Du denn dein Switch los werden?


----------



## Sw!tch (6. Dezember 2006)

oha okay hab den rob noch nicht fahren sehen... schade ...
aber soll mir auch gal sein

el lingo will wahrscheinlich guggen wieviel profit er machen würde wenn er sein bike verkauft


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Dezember 2006)

Alles gut, solange kein IBC Logo drauf ist... 

@ Xexano: An den 3 Rückentaschen sieht man dass es ein XC Trikot ist. Also Ideal für Neikless, den alten Tourensattelfahrer


----------



## el Lingo (6. Dezember 2006)

Es gibt so viele andere schöne Bikes, die ich gerne mal fahren würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (6. Dezember 2006)

So, hier mal mit IBC Logo ...






Allen kann man es wohl nicht Recht machen  aber vielleicht finden wir doch eine Einigung. Es ist nicht das Original Muster, wie iNSANE! schon richtig bemerkt hat. Das FR Trikot hat keine Taschen hinten und keinen Reißverschluß vorn. Ich bemühe mich gerade um eine korrekte FR Trikot Vorlage ...
Das Trikot sitzt locker und lässig und preismässig sollte es um die 50,-EUR liegen. Sollten wir uns einigen werde ich mir ein Angebot einholen und das anschließend hier veröffentlichen, also keine Bereicherung!! Letzlich macht die Stückzahl den Preis ...

@Jendo
PSD is unterwegs


----------



## bestmove (6. Dezember 2006)

Hier mal ein Foto vom Muster "langarm"


----------



## s.d (6. Dezember 2006)

ganz schick aber das IBC logo könnte man von mir aus auch gerne weglassen und dafür noch mehr Ahörner und vielleicht noch irgendwo Ride the difference oder so aber schon ein guter Ansatz


----------



## soederbohm (6. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt wo ichs seh denk ich das auch. Passt farblich nicht so ganz. Aber ich denke, wir brauchen irgendetwas, damit man nicht denkt, das wäre ein offizielles BA oder RMB Shirt.


----------



## Alesana (6. Dezember 2006)

mein doofes flow fahren. von gerade eben: http://youtube.com/watch?v=UAArkROgMKA


----------



## Flow.Zero (7. Dezember 2006)

Verkauf dein flow und gut is... -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alesana (7. Dezember 2006)

geht nich
dafür bekomm ich nixmher, weil der schon angegrindet is und so. der rahmen hat eben nen krassen geometriefehler, nur das geben flowfahrer immer so ungern zu


----------



## Sw!tch (8. Dezember 2006)

von mir bekommst du 50 â¬ fÃ¼r den rahmen


----------



## Sw!tch (8. Dezember 2006)

vllt auch 60


----------



## Jendo (8. Dezember 2006)

dirtjumpbastian schrieb:


> geht nich
> dafür bekomm ich nixmher, weil der schon angegrindet is und so. der rahmen hat eben nen krassen geometriefehler, nur das geben flowfahrer immer so ungern zu



Was passt Dir denn an dem Rahmen nicht? Ich fahr ja den "normalen" Flow Rahmen...das passt nach meiner Meinung nach alles.
Aber die Dirtjump Flows sind da ja deutlich anders?
mfg Robert


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (8. Dezember 2006)

sorry off topic falls jemand ne 66 günstig abgeben möchte PN


----------



## numinisflo (8. Dezember 2006)

Schreib mir einfach mal ne pm...... 

FLO


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (9. Dezember 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZHoVHSgIPE&mode=related&search=


----------



## Flow.Zero (9. Dezember 2006)

Oh Gott, manchmal war der Typ entweder doof oder mutig und manchmal hatte er echt Pech... Naja Pech hatte ich auch oft


----------



## Alesana (10. Dezember 2006)

an dem rahmen passt nicht, dass das innenlager viel zu niedrig ist und sich dadurch der lenker und alles viel zu hoch anfühlt. dann is noch sehr komisch, dass man trotz 580mm oberrohr und 165mm kurbeln sogar bei 24" manchma am vr hängenbleibt mitm fuß


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Dezember 2006)

Schuhgröße 48 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alesana (10. Dezember 2006)

42 wohl eher


----------



## Jendo (11. Dezember 2006)

Soooo,
hab mal grad meinem Switch die "zerarschten" Teile abgenommen, mal schauen ob ich nach Weihnachten ein paar Monetas für ein Update übrig hab

Auf jedenfall sieht es traurig aus:




Dafür Rock ich das Rasouli doppelt!




mfg Robert


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt DIE Gelegenheit ein StÃ¼ck Rob J. zu bekommen
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=120063494264&rd=1&rd=1
ROFL - ich glaube ich biete 10000000â¬ LOL LOL LOL


----------



## maple leaf (12. Dezember 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Jetzt DIE Gelegenheit ein Stück Rob J. zu bekommen
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=120063494264&rd=1&rd=1
> ROFL - ich glaube ich biete 10000000 LOL LOL LOL



wer will das schon haben? Ich wäre eher an einer Echthaarperücke interessiert!


----------



## Flow.Zero (12. Dezember 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Jetzt DIE Gelegenheit ein Stück Rob J. zu bekommen
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=120063494264&rd=1&rd=1
> ROFL - ich glaube ich biete 10000000 LOL LOL LOL



tzzzz, Wenns ein Stück Wade wäre würde ich vielleicht soviel bieten


----------



## maple leaf (12. Dezember 2006)

@Flow.Zero

Na dann viel Spass mit dem Rotwild Trikot!

richie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRnoNFDVBCc

thomas:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLtqnoVbEg8


----------



## s.d (12. Dezember 2006)

Was wieso fährt der Wade jezt auch für Rotwild das glaub ich nicht ich glaube du verwechselst da was


----------



## maple leaf (12. Dezember 2006)

Oh ja shit! 

Aber am Ende wechselt das ganze Team! Vielleicht wird rocky auch komplett von Rotwild übernommen!


----------



## s.d (12. Dezember 2006)

Ja glaub ich auch vielleicht gehts dann wieder aufwärts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (12. Dezember 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Oh ja shit!
> 
> Aber am Ende wechselt das ganze Team! Vielleicht wird rocky auch komplett von Rotwild übernommen!



du hast ja echt nerven ... Chuck Norris wir neuer Frorider und reisst Rotwild in Stücke


übrigens die hölle hatte ich zuerst du dieb     hell ... is for children hell is for hell ... hell is for me !!!


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Dezember 2006)

Edit


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (13. Dezember 2006)

whistler (schleyer) 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=WHxpZXQR05k

dyer and friends
http://youtube.com/watch?v=JsTgt-_y8lk&mode=related&search=

mc caul ... http://youtube.com/watch?v=lC6QSqES-D4&mode=related&search=
http://youtube.com/watch?v=LJi6HsJqBiU&mode=related&search=


----------



## maple leaf (13. Dezember 2006)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> übrigens die hölle hatte ich zuerst du dieb     hell ... is for children hell is for hell ... hell is for me !!!




 doch! 

Spätestens 07 in whistler, bin ich der erste im Ziel! 

coole vid´s! Du    

Nach den vielen geilen whistler vid´s, wäre ich dafür dass das nächste RM TREFFEN in whistler steigt! Würd auch sagen, dass wir dann alle bei Dir pennen!


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Dezember 2006)

Anstatt Rocky-Riden war ich heute mal mit "ROCKY" reiten 
Und mir tut dermassen der Bobbes weh...schlimmer als nach einer
6Std.-Tour


----------



## numinisflo (13. Dezember 2006)

Das ist ja mal ein komisches Fahrrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (13. Dezember 2006)

... und eine FR-Performance legt das Bike den Tag,ein Traum
da sind 200mm Fahrwerke ein Dreck dagegen 
...und das ist auch so schnell wieder sauber gemacht...ganz toll...und viel günstiger als meine anderen Rocky´s noch dazu...


----------



## s.d (15. Dezember 2006)

I love RM so much RM is the best


----------



## Flow.Zero (15. Dezember 2006)

Jaja, ist man gestern schon wieder besoffen um 2:44 heimgekommen, oder ?
Sauber so gehört sich dass!


----------



## Xexano (16. Dezember 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:


> @Flow.Zero
> 
> Na dann viel Spass mit dem Rotwild Trikot!
> 
> ...



Das ist ja mal echt lecker (nur die Musik ist misslungen). Wo fährt denn der Richie da? Ich finde, das ist ein echt leckerer Trail mit viel Spaß! (Trotz dieser Gap-Sprünge)


Und du... das Video vom Vanderham.. das ist nicht vom Vanderham... da hat jemand mich heimlich gefilmt!   

Da sieht man mal die Vorteile eines RMX's


----------



## Flow.Zero (16. Dezember 2006)

Xexano schrieb:


> Und du... das Video vom Vanderham.. das ist nicht vom Vanderham... da hat jemand mich heimlich gefilmt!




Ich wage mal stark zu bezweifeln dass man dich oder sonst jemand anderes als Thomas gefilmt hat, weil solche Monsterwhips kriegt nie jemand so zusammen wie er (außer der Wade natürlich)!


----------



## maple leaf (16. Dezember 2006)

Xexano schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal echt lecker (nur die Musik ist misslungen). Wo fährt denn der Richie da? Ich finde, das ist ein echt leckerer Trail mit viel Spaß! (Trotz dieser Gap-Sprünge)



ich glaube auf vancouver island! Bin mir allerdings nicht ganz sicher! der  Ohlenschleyer kann es bestimmt genauer sagen! oder du wartest bis zum herbst 07 da kann ich auch mehr berichten! 

cheers bas


----------



## Xexano (16. Dezember 2006)

Herbst 07? Das ist doch VIEEEEL zu spät, da bin ich schon dort!  Wie wärs mit einem Rocky Treff dort?


----------



## maple leaf (16. Dezember 2006)

Xexano schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einem Rocky Treff dort?



*
crankworks 2007! 
*

oder hat wer einen besseren Vorschlag! ist glaube ich ende juli Anfang August wenn mich nicht alles täuscht!  Fände es aber echt sehr geil, einige rm jungs aus good old germany dort zu treffen!

es gibt auch einen 14 tage trip mit wade für ca. 3000 cd-dollar! ist zwar sehr viel geld, aber manche Erfahrungen sind eben nicht mit geld aufzuwiegen!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (16. Dezember 2006)

22 bis 30 July 
http://crankworx.com/


----------



## iNSANE! (17. Dezember 2006)

Gestern neben mir an der Ampel...ein Auto mit diesem Link
http://www.mapleleaf-ag.de/
LOL - hohes Identifikationspotenzial trotz scheiss Job...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (21. Dezember 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=33885&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

peace out,


----------



## maple leaf (21. Dezember 2006)

Hey Jungs und Mädels,

neikless und ich sind am 23.12.06 für eine kleine *Xmass Freeride Session* in Willingen! Wäre cool einige von Euch dort zu treffen!  Vorausgesetzt Ihr habt Lust und schon alle Geschenke! 

Sind ab 11 Uhr an der Talstation!

see ya bas


----------



## neikless (21. Dezember 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Hey Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> neikless und ich sind am 23.12.06 für eine kleine *Xmass Freeride Session* in Willingen! Were cool einige von Euch dort zu treffen!  Vorausgesetzt Ihr habt Lust und schon alle Geschenke!
> 
> ...



so so ab 11 uhr   gut zu wissen da ich am freitag abend 
noch Weihnachtfeier    habe das kann ja lustig werden  
solltet ihr also jemanden an der stecke:kotz:sehen .. das bin ich 


egal wie ich freu mich überhaupt dieses jahr noch mal riden zu gehen 
__________________


----------



## Xexano (21. Dezember 2006)

Willingen ist wirklich nicht weit weg von mir, nur leider darf ich noch 7 Wochen nicht fahren. Wünsche euch viel Spaß bei der Schlammschlacht! Zieht euch die Wetscreams, Swampys oder ähnliche Matschreifen auf! 

Hat Willingen überhaupt noch offen?


----------



## neikless (21. Dezember 2006)

willingen hat ganzjährig offen ... meint ihr matschreifen sind echt nötig war doch jetzt paar tage recht trocken gibts da was zum bike waschen ? wegen auto ...


----------



## Xexano (21. Dezember 2006)

Wenn du am Zweifeln bist, dann nimm sie wenigstens mit, so dass du vor Ort noch wechseln kannst. Ich würd die schon dran machen. Das Wetter ist draußen immer noch relativ feucht, heute war ich mit dem Hund spazieren: Der Boden ist recht matschig/rutschig. 

Wegen Bikewash: Ich war noch nicht in Willingen, ich denke aber, dass es sicherlich dort ein Schlauch zum Abspritzen gibt. Da warte aber mal lieber  auf die Antwort von Anderen ab!


----------



## neikless (21. Dezember 2006)

ich hab aber gar keine ... müsste dann extra noch welche kaufen
ist aber vielleicht ja nicht schlecht mal welche zu haben 
schaut euch das mal an !
http://youtube.com/watch?v=VchlhdxAAHA
winterberg meint ihr da geht vielleicht was ü-parcour ?
http://youtube.com/watch?v=kskwaqRr8DE
und whistler (canada)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=H1ciABgb8Lo
die Achse des Bösen  *W*illingen-*W*interberg-*W*histler


----------



## maple leaf (21. Dezember 2006)

neikless schrieb:


> ich hab aber gar keine ... müsste dann extra noch welche kaufen
> ist aber vielleicht ja nicht schlecht mal welche zu haben
> schaut euch das mal an !
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=VchlhdxAAHA
> ...



vid eins ist aber echt fürn A....! Bei vid zwei ist zumindest die mukke ganz cool! Was man von der action nicht wirklich behaupten kann! Naja whistler ist eben whistler was soll man dazu noch sagen? außer crankworks 07 ich KOMME! 

bas


----------



## soederbohm (23. Dezember 2006)

Euch allen frohe Weihnachten und schöne Feiertage! Ich hoffe, Ihr seid alle artig gewesen und könnt Euch reicht beschenken lassen.  

Viele Grüße aus dem noch immer schneelosen Chiemgau
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (23. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Jendo (24. Dezember 2006)

Es ist soweit.
Ich stehe bereit für das schlimmste Fest des Jahres. Jetzt muss ich da durch, es gibt kein zurück.

Euch allem ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest mit Ruhe und tollen Geschenken auf das es nach dem Feste wieder spannende Diskussionen gibt.
mfg und haut richtig rein,
Robert


----------



## s.d (24. Dezember 2006)

neikless schrieb:


> die Achse des Bösen  *W*illingen-*W*interberg-*W*histler



Da muss ich noch *W*agrain hinzufügen da gehts richtig ab


----------



## numinisflo (24. Dezember 2006)

Jendo schrieb:


> Es ist soweit.
> Ich stehe bereit für das schlimmste Fest des Jahres. Jetzt muss ich da durch, es gibt kein zurück.
> 
> Euch allem ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest mit Ruhe und tollen Geschenken auf das es nach dem Feste wieder spannende Diskussionen gibt.
> ...




Genau so sieht es aus, wir haben wohl die selbe Meinung zu diesem Fest.
Wünsche euch trotzdem allen stressfreie Tage und ich freue mich schon auf die postweihnachtliche Zeit!

Geht jemand von euch Skifahren oder boarden? 
Was macht ihr an Sylvester?

Cheers

FLO


----------



## soederbohm (24. Dezember 2006)

Skifahren? Snowboarden? Ich war heut noch bis 1000m mitm Bike unterwegs, alles fahrbar. Da werden nächste Woche die Trails wohl nochmal gerockt werden  

Silvester hab ich dieses Jahr Dienst auf unserer Bergwachthütte, d.h. eher gemütlich im Schnee mit viele Essen und Trinken.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Condor (24. Dezember 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:


> *
> crankworks 2007!
> *
> 
> ...


Bin dabei... mit ohne Rocky Mountain... also bei Crankworkx, nich bei Bush Pilot Biking.. das is für mich zu teuer. Dafür kann ich ja 8 Wochen locker in Whistler biken gehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (24. Dezember 2006)

Ich war mal vor ein paar Wochen in Kaunertal meine neuen Ski testen werde hoffentlich bald wieder mal gehen können Schnee liegt bei mir auch nicht viel.


----------



## maple leaf (24. Dezember 2006)

Condor schrieb:


> Bin dabei... mit ohne Rocky Mountain... also bei Crankworkx, nich bei Bush Pilot Biking.. das is für mich zu teuer. Dafür kann ich ja 8 Wochen locker in Whistler biken gehn



  Ja wäre ja echt cool wenn wir uns in Whistler treffen. Wann bist Du denn drüben?

*FROHES FEST AN ALLE!* 

bas


----------



## Flow.Zero (25. Dezember 2006)

Oh ja, wenn es jetzt noch 3 mal Weihnachten in diesem Jahr gäbe, dann wäre mein Bike bis nextes Jahr fertig


----------



## Condor (25. Dezember 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Ja wäre ja echt cool wenn wir uns in Whistler treffen. Wann bist Du denn drüben?
> 
> *FROHES FEST AN ALLE!*
> 
> bas


Denk ich bin so gegen Anfang/Mitte Juli Anfang/Mitte August in BC....
z.Z. sind wir nur zu zweit (Kumpel 18, ich 19). Deshalb wirds so wie es bisher ausschaut ein Whistlerurlaub mit einzelnen Trips nach Squamish/Vancouver.
Nen Road Trip wär zumindest mir lieber (war dieses Jahr schon 9 Wochen in Whistler und irgendwann will man auch mehr sehen), nur das ist eben so ne Sache mit Mietwagen... die darf ich noch nicht mieten.

Bin aufjedenfall schon ein bekannter Whistler-Übeltäter auf neiklesss Liste


----------



## Redking (25. Dezember 2006)

wünsche ich allen Mitgliedern der Rocky Gemeinde.

Es war mir eine Freude einige von Euch persönlich kennen zu lernen. 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Frankki (27. Dezember 2006)

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr

Gruß Frank


----------



## All-Mountain (27. Dezember 2006)

Condor schrieb:


> ...nur das ist eben so ne Sache mit Mietwagen... die darf ich noch nicht mieten...


Ich darf!!! Lass mich auch gerne als Fahrer von Euch verpflichten (gegen Erstattung aller Reisekosten versteht sich)

*Wünsch jedenfalls auch der gesammten Rocky Gemeinde eine Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und alles Gute für 2007 *

*UND *2007 hoffe ich auf eine Neuauflage unseres Rocky-Treffens in München!

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (27. Dezember 2006)

Auch von mir noch eine schöne Weihnachtszeit an alle. Hoffe es gab das eine oder andere Geschenk und keine Streitereien.  

Tom


----------



## Alesana (27. Dezember 2006)

mein flow hat zu weihnachten so ne hinterbauschönheitsop bekommen. hinterbau is jetzt 390mm lang und fährt sich jetzt sogar relativ gut. war gestern gleich ma fahren:


----------



## Flow.Zero (27. Dezember 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> *UND *2007 hoffe ich auf eine Neuauflage unseres Rocky-Treffens in München!



Ja, dann kann ich auch entlich mal mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (27. Dezember 2006)

Ohne hier die Stimmung vermiesen zu wollen...nach den Erfahrungen des letzten Treffens, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen dass Meth und ich sowas nochmal machen. Das war zumindest unser Stand nach dem Treffen - und das mit keiner einzigen Person zu tun die da war, sondern GANZ das Gegenteil: Die die sich vollmundig angekündigt haben und dann ohne ein Wort fern geblieben sind.
War auch uns eine Lehre und man muss vll organisatorisch einiges verändern. Na mal sehen...


----------



## meth3434 (27. Dezember 2006)

Rocky Treffen 2006 war wirklich super, vielleicht als Abschluss nochmal Danke an alle die da waren und die irgendwie mitgeholfen haben! Trotzdem werde ich wohl kaum der Organisator des Rocky Meetings 2007 sein... is einfach eine undankbare Aufgabe und wie der Felix schon gesagt hat liegt das ganz sicher nicht an den Leuten die da waren, die waren alle super drauf! Würde mich echt freuen euch alle wieder zu sehen und auch einige neue von euch kennen zu lernen! Wenn sich einer zur Orga berufen fühlt: der Posten is frei....
Rutscht gut ins neue Jahr und nicht von den Trails;-)

meth


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Dezember 2006)

Das viele nicht gekommen sind lag sicher auch an dem grenzwertigen Wetter an dem WE.

Trotzdem:
Ich würde für's nächstemal einfach mehr *Eigenverantwortung* der Teilnehmer vorschlagen. Jeder halbwegs erwachsene Mensch sollte imstande zu sein bei einem Hotel anzurufen und ein Zimmer für sich und eventl. seine Kumpels zu reservieren. Es kann nicht angehen, dass die zwei Organisatoren für die Reservierung gradestehen und sich auch noch um die Anzahlungen kümmern müssen, Gruppentarif hin oder her. 

Etwas leid hat mir beim letzenmal auch die Rösch-Crew getan, die sich Samstag Abend! hingestellt haben und ein feines Grill-Event organisiert und spendiert haben. Das nächstemal würde ich einfach nen kollektiven Biergartenbesuch vorschlagen, dann tut es keinen weh wenn die Hälte der die sich angekündigt haben nicht erscheint.

Jemand der die Orga in die Hand nimmt wird es trotzdem brauchen. Nur sollte der keine finanziellen oder sonsige Risiken auf sich nehmen müssen.

Das sollte nur so ein Brainstorming sein um einige unschöne  Begleiterscheinungen vom letztenmal zu vermeiden  .


----------



## Flow.Zero (28. Dezember 2006)

Ja genau,
obwohl ich das letzte mal leider nicht kommen konnte, möchte ich sagen, dass man einfach sagt wo man sich trifft, und den Rest wie etwa Übernachtungen muss man selber organisieren bzw sich mit den anderen die bereits ein Hotel reserviert haben absprechen.


----------



## numinisflo (28. Dezember 2006)

Hey Jungs

Wenns am organisieren scheitern sollte, erkläre ich mich hiermit bereit dies zu tun. Da München sowohl geographisch als auch für das dazugehörige Abendprogramm herausragt, würde ich auch für das nächste Treffen eben diese Stadt vorschlagen.

Auch möchte ich mich mit dieser Ansage nochmals bei den Organisatoren des diesjährigen Treffens - Felix und Mathias - und bei der Crew des Radsport Rösch bedanken und hoffe auf eine Fortsetzung des Rocky Meetings!

Viele Grüße und allen einen guten Rutsch!

Cheers

FLO


----------



## Xexano (28. Dezember 2006)

Hey, wie wärs, wenn wir erstmal einfach nen Rocky Mountain Treff '07 Thread eröffnen und unsere Ideen dort sammeln?  

Ich finde es echt schade, dass unsere Organisatoren vom 2006 RM Treffen sich so angepisst fühlen wegen ein paar Leuten, die einfach keine Verantwortung zeigen konnten und ihr Statement, dass sie kommen werden, stehen würden.
Ich persönlich fand den 2006er RM Treffen echt toll. Nur am Bikepark hätten wir uns vielleicht ein bissl mehr zusammenhalten sollen, da im späteren Verlauf so ziemlich jeder seinen eigenen Weg ging...  

Also erstmal echt ein Lob an Felix und Mathew für ihre Orga und ich hätte eigentlich nichts zu beanstanden gehabt, dass sie die Orga wieder übernehmen würden. 
Der Chillout-Abend beim Rösch fand ich auch ganz nett.  an die Sponsoren!
Naja, wollen sie aber nicht, drum find ichs schade!

Wenn ihr einen Rocky Treff woanders, wie z.B. in Winterberg machen wollt, dann wäre ich bereit die Orga tlw. zu übernehmen.  

Nochmal nach München fänd ich auch cool....  Dann aber bitte einen guten Termin dafür finden. Wär ja echt Mist, wenn das mitten in meinen Abiklausuren wäre und ich deswegen nicht kommen könnte...


----------



## bestmove (28. Dezember 2006)

Ein Rocky Treffen hört sich gut an  und wenn all mountain wieder eine leckere Tour anbietet, muss man einfach kommen. Ich denke July/August wäre vielleicht schon mal ein Richtwert?!


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Dezember 2006)

Martin aka soederbohm wollte den Slayer-Bikern doch mal die Kampenwand-Trails zeigen. Wir könnten ja einfach aus der Slayer-Tour eine Rocky-Tour machen.


----------



## soederbohm (28. Dezember 2006)

Kann ich schon machen. Hätte auch ein bisschen was anspruchsvolleres hier im Tal auf Lager  Aber wenn Interess e besteht, kümmer ich mich gern um ne Tour fürs Rocky Treffen 2007. Aber bitte nicht am WE über Christi Himmelfahrt. Da bin ich schon am Lago.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (28. Dezember 2006)

Wäre schon für ne richtige Tour. An der Kampm hat's zwar grantige Anstiege aber die Trails sind dafür erste Sahne.

Für die verspielten Rocky-Biker wird es eh wie letztesmal paralell einen Bikepark-Tripp geben, denke ich.


----------



## neikless (28. Dezember 2006)

so ihr leutz ich bin dann mal weg im urlaub
wir sehen uns nächstes jahr wieder denke ich
wünsche euch einen guten rutsch ... cheers


----------



## meth3434 (28. Dezember 2006)

hey,

@all-mountain: du sagst es ganz genau! Eigenverantwortung war das was gefehlt hat! ich würde mir nie mehr den Act geben und Hotel and ähnliches bereit zu stellen, das sollte jeder selber können (kann aber bei weitem nicht jeder...)! 

Also wenn ihr es in München macht und irgendwas wissen wollt, sagt bescheid ich helf euch gerne, schliesslich wohn ich ja hier! 
Drei Tipps für die "Organisatoren-to-be": 
1.Nehmt Bischofsmais oder Oberammergau als bikepark und macht euch nicht den Act nen Gruppentarif oder ähnliches zu verlangen, sowas macht kein Mensch und am Ende bleibt ihr auf den Karten sitzen. 
2. Die Tour sollte nicht zu weit von München entfernt sein sondern in der Gegend stattfinden, sonst müsst ihr einen riesigen zeitrahmen einplanen und die Tourleute müssen sich stressen um rechtzeitig am Ende zur Party zu kommen. 
3. Legt einen Termin fest und an den muss sich jeder halten der kommen will, sonst hat er eben Pech gehabt! Wenn hundert Leute kommen, habt ihr auch 100 verschiedene Meinung, Tipps und Termine also legt euch fest und lasst euch nicht umwerfen! 

Sollte es ein Meeting 07 geben und es is obendrein in München, komme ich natürlich gern und wie gesagt helf ich gern bei der ein oder anderen frage! Allein schon um die ganzen Penner vom letzten mal wieder zu sehen;-)! Viel Erfolg 

meth


----------



## s.d (28. Dezember 2006)

Also ich komme auch gerne wieder 06 wars echt super München ist gut das ist nicht so weit von mir weg.

Ogau als Bikepark ist nicht schlecht vorausgesetzt die haben dann den 4cross schon fertig, weil ansonsten haben die da hald nur eine Strecke und unten die Dirtjumps und das ist für den ganzen Tag hald schon bisschen wenig. Bmais ist da schon vielseitiger aber die Wahl des Bikeparks sollte nicht das Problem sein.
Ich freu mich schon


----------



## s.d (28. Dezember 2006)

doppelpost


----------



## soederbohm (28. Dezember 2006)

Vor der gleichen Entcheidung würde ich auch stehen: Bikepark oder Tour...

Aber wenn ich im kommenden Jahr den Guide spiele hat sich das ja eh schon erledigt. Wobei die Tour schon auch ausreichend Singeltrails bergab beinhalten wird, das ist schliesslich Ehrensache bei nem Rockytreffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (28. Dezember 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Vor der gleichen Entcheidung würde ich auch stehen: Bikepark oder Tour...
> 
> Ich wär für beides fragt sich nur wie man das an einem wochenende hinkriegt


----------



## Redking (28. Dezember 2006)

Ich würde auch beides machen wollen.  Tour & Bikepark.
Aber bin für jede Tour zu haben solange hoch nicht zu sehr gerast wird! 
Runter ist es mir egal! 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## soederbohm (28. Dezember 2006)

Wir können ja am Samstag in den Park und Sonntag auf Tour gehen


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Dezember 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Wir können ja am Samstag in den Park und Sonntag auf Tour gehen



Wo ist das Problem?
Es gibt anscheinend einige die gerne Beides machen würden.

Und Samstag Abend treffen sich alle im Biergarten zum Feiern.


----------



## s.d (28. Dezember 2006)

JA das wäre echt optimal Bikepark und Tour das rockt


----------



## Xexano (29. Dezember 2006)

Ich finde die Idee "Sa. Bikepark, So. Tour"  auch ganz cool, da würde ich ja glatt mitmachen... ABER!

Nehmen wir mal den letzten So. als Beispiel. Da hatte ich z.B. das Glück, ein verlängertes WE gehabt zu haben. Sonst  hätte ich frühstens am Fr. Abend nach München losfahren können und müsste am So. Nachmittag wieder den Rückweg antreten. Ihr müsst auch bedenken: Nicht jeder wohnt in München oder ums Eck davon... 

Und desweiteren: Nicht jeder hat so ein breites Spektrum von Tour bis zum FR. Was macht dann derjenige? Gibt es dann für diese Leute ein Alternativprogramm? À.lá. 2x Bikepark oder 2x Tour?


----------



## All-Mountain (29. Dezember 2006)

Xexano schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee "Sa. Bikepark, So. Tour"  auch ganz cool, da würde ich ja glatt mitmachen... ABER!
> 
> Nehmen wir mal den letzten So. als Beispiel. Da hatte ich z.B. das Glück, ein verlängertes WE gehabt zu haben. Sonst  hätte ich frühstens am Fr. Abend nach München losfahren können und müsste am So. Nachmittag wieder den Rückweg antreten. Ihr müsst auch bedenken: Nicht jeder wohnt in München oder ums Eck davon...
> 
> Und desweiteren: Nicht jeder hat so ein breites Spektrum von Tour bis zum FR. Was macht dann derjenige? Gibt es dann für diese Leute ein Alternativprogramm? À.lá. 2x Bikepark oder 2x Tour?



Klar, ich seh Dein Problem. 
Aber was macht Ihr wenn Ihr über's WE zu biken irgendwo hinfahrt? 
Gerade wenn man eine längere Anfahrt hat loht es sich doch wegen einen Tag nicht. Ich würde dann einfach Montag freinehmen/freimachen, nochmal übernachten und am Montag gut Früstücken und heimfahren. 
Oder am Montag die Isartrails abreiten, oder am BK rumspielen, usw, usw - München bietet so vieles für Biker. Da findet sich sicher auch ein Alternativprogramm wenn einer Sonntag nicht mit auf Tour will.


----------



## bestmove (29. Dezember 2006)

Wenn man nur ein Wochenende plant, wäre es vielleicht sinnvoller am Sa die Tour zumachen und am So den Bikepark, dann kann man jederzeit am Sonntag die Zelte abbrechen. Ideal wäre natürlich Montag noch frei zubekommen, aber wahrscheinlich nicht für jeden realisierbar ... Was machen eigentlich die RMX Freaks auf der Tour, is das alles machbar mit son Schwergewicht??

Noch zur Anregung, wenn ich nach München komm, wo man die Alpen schon riechen kann, würde ich eine Tour dorthin außerordentlich begrüssen. Sowas wie Karwendel oder auch Rheintal schwebt mir da so vor


----------



## All-Mountain (29. Dezember 2006)

bestmove schrieb:


> Ideal wäre natürlich Montag noch frei zubekommen, aber wahrscheinlich nicht für jeden realisierbar...



Ist das tatsächlich so? Dann sollten wir die Tage tatsächlich wechseln. Allerdings müssen wir dann Samstag schon zeitig los sonst wird es mit den abendlichen Treffen eventl. wieder eng. D. h. Ihr müßtet Freitag schon nach München anreisen.




bestmove schrieb:


> Noch zur Anregung, wenn ich nach München komm, wo man die Alpen schon riechen kann, würde ich eine Tour dorthin außerordentlich begrüssen. Sowas wie Karwendel oder auch Rheintal schwebt mir da so vor...



Reintal waren wir letztesmal, das fällt also weg. Natürlich gibt's noch unzählige schöne Touren im Wetterstein/Karwendel-Gebiet. 
Die Kampenwand ist im Chiemgau, da isses auch recht nett. Und die Kampn-Tour ist einfach Kult.



bestmove schrieb:


> Was machen eigentlich die RMX Freaks auf der Tour, is das alles machbar mit son Schwergewicht??...



Redking ist letztesmal die Reintal-Tour mit seinen Switch mitgefahren, aber der ist einfach ein Tier und wohl nicht der Maßstab für "Normalbiker"


----------



## soederbohm (29. Dezember 2006)

Also mein Händler fährt alle Touren hier bei uns mit seinem Whiplash, könnte also auch evtl. mit einem RMX gehen. Kommt drauf an, wie beinand ihr seid  

Die Idee Samstag Tour und Sonntag Bikepark sind ich gut. Für die "nur Bikepark"ler könnts ja Samstag nach Oberammergau gehen und Sonntag fahren wir alle zusammen nach Bischofsmais. Und die "nur Tour"er fahren am Sonntag noch was anderes, vielleicht Richtung Karwendel oder Isartrails oder so.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (29. Dezember 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Redking ist letztesmal die Reintal-Tour mit seinen Switch mitgefahren, aber der ist einfach ein Tier und wohl nicht der Maßstab für "Normalbiker"



Hallo ich habe meinen Namen gelesen!!!! 
Oh man wenn ihr das so seht dann habe ich ja jetzt wieder zugelegt! 
Da bin ich doch kurz nach dem Bandscheibenvorfall mit und hatte im rechten Bein nicht so die Kraft. Die volle Kraft ist immer noch nicht wieder zurück.

Kampwand hört sich nach Spaß an.
Bin dabei wenn ich es einrichten kann.

Achso mit einem RMX wäre ich nicht mit gefahren, obwohl es nur bissel schwerer ist.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Redking (29. Dezember 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Also mein Händler fährt alle Touren hier bei uns mit seinem Whiplash, könnte also auch evtl. mit einem RMX gehen. Kommt drauf an, wie beinand ihr seid
> 
> Die Idee Samstag Tour und Sonntag Bikepark sind ich gut. Für die "nur Bikepark"ler könnts ja Samstag nach Oberammergau gehen und Sonntag fahren wir alle zusammen nach Bischofsmais. Und die "nur Tour"er fahren am Sonntag noch was anderes, vielleicht Richtung Karwendel oder Isartrails oder so.
> 
> ...



Hallo Martin,
aber das Whiplash ist locker 4 Kilogramm leichter! 
Also mein Switch wiegt 20,6 Kg und ein Whiplash liegt bei ca.16,8 Kg.
Und das muss einer erst den Berg hochwuchten.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## soederbohm (29. Dezember 2006)

Hm...ok...guter Punkt. Also wie gesagt, die Tourentauglichkeit ist nur davon abhängig, wie beinand ihr seid  Mir reichen meine 16kg Slayer


----------



## All-Mountain (29. Dezember 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Die Idee Samstag Tour und Sonntag Bikepark sind ich gut. Für die "nur Bikepark"ler könnts ja Samstag nach Oberammergau gehen und Sonntag fahren wir alle zusammen nach Bischofsmais. Und die "nur Tour"er fahren am Sonntag noch was anderes, vielleicht Richtung Karwendel oder Isartrails oder so.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Wäre auch ne Option: Samstag Kampenwand und Sonntag was kleines, schönes im Karwendel z. B. von Hinterriß rauf zur Falkenhütte.


----------



## bestmove (29. Dezember 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Wäre auch ne Option: Samstag Kampenwand und Sonntag was kleines, schönes im Karwendel z. B. von Hinterriß rauf zur Falkenhütte.


Jaaaa, strike!  das hört sich doch klasse an und lässt jeden Tourer aufhorchen! Jetzt muss nur noch der Termin stimmen ...


----------



## Xexano (29. Dezember 2006)

Ich fahr schon mal ein paar Anstiege mit dem RMX hoch, "kein Problem"  Aber solche Distanzen und so ein Tempo, wie die richtigen XCler es lieben in Kombination mit einem RMX lässt auch einen Redking schwerer atmen... nicht wahr, Klaus?  

Aber ich habe für die Touren bald noch eine ganz coole Alternative... 
Man kann ja auch mit mehr als 1x Bike anreisen, oder? 

Achso nochwas... wollen wir wieder in dieser "Bike&Ride-JuHe" übernachten? Wie wir die Bikes reinkriegen und dort verstauen, wissen wir ja schon... 

Da bekommt die Definition "Sleeping with the Bike" ganz neue Ausmasse...


----------



## All-Mountain (29. Dezember 2006)

Von der Kampm-Tour hab ich auch ein paar Bildchen in meiner Galerie: klick


----------



## Jendo (29. Dezember 2006)

Also da scheint ja wieder begeisterung bei euch aufzukommen wenn das Thema RM Treffen angesprochen wird.

Aber mal eine andere Idee:
Meineserachtens lohnt es sich für die Bikeparkjünger nicht sonderlich wenn man nur einen Tag im BP verbringt? Gerade wenn man etwas abwechslungsreichere Strecke will und dann von München noch nach Bmais fahren muss, dann ist es auch ein zeitaufwändiger sowie logistischer Aufwand weil ja auch nicht alle Autos haben sowie platz für Biker und Bikes.
Mein Vorschlag daher man trifft sich gleich an einem Freitag z.B. in Bmais oben an der Übernachtungshütte und verbringt ein lustiges WE im Park. 

Natürlich grenzt man sich da deutlich ab von der Tourerfraktion aber es wäre einfach ruhiger und keiner muss hetzen...

Dies sollt erstmal nur ein kleiner Denkanstoß sein
mfg Rob


----------



## All-Mountain (29. Dezember 2006)

Jendo schrieb:


> Natürlich grenzt man sich da deutlich ab von der Tourerfraktion...



Und genau das fände ich schade!! Am letzten Treffen hat mir nähmlich auch sehr gut gefallen, dass man eben die Abgrenzung der einzelnen Bike-Fraktionen durchbrochen hat. Und Einige machen ja wie gesagt beides - Park und Tour...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (29. Dezember 2006)

Also wenn ich die Tour auf der Kampen führe wirds ein paar andere Trails geben als auf Deinen bilder, Tom.  Lass Dich überraschen.

Das mit den getrennten Treffen fänd ich auch schade, zumal ich zu denen gehöre, die gern Tour und Bikepark kombinieren würden.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## bestmove (29. Dezember 2006)

Xexano schrieb:


> ... Nur am Bikepark hätten wir uns vielleicht ein bissl mehr zusammenhalten sollen, da im späteren Verlauf so ziemlich jeder seinen eigenen Weg ging...


Scheinbar geht im Bikepark der "Sinn" eines Rocky Treffens ein bissl verloren?! 


			
				All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau das fände ich schade!! Am letzten Treffen hat mir nähmlich auch sehr gut gefallen, *dass man eben die Abgrenzung der einzelnen Bike-Fraktionen durchbrochen hat*. Und Einige machen ja wie gesagt beides - Park und Tour...


Richtig, sonst macht ein Rocky Treffen immer weniger Sinn ... und zu einem Rocky Treffen sollte jeder die Möglichkeit haben zu kommen, der ein Rocky lenkt, auch meine Oma


----------



## soederbohm (29. Dezember 2006)

Kommt darauf an, wie fit Deine Oma ist  

Aber es sei dazu gesagt, dass für die Trails an der Kampenwand schon ein gewisses Maß an Fahrtechnik vorhanden sein sollten. Aber das brauch ich ja niemandem zu sagen  

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall schon drauf. War heut schon wieder dort unterwegs, die Trails sind 95% schneefrei bis 1000m.

Was wären denn mögliche Termine fürs Treffen? Juni oder lieber Juli?


----------



## Flow.Zero (29. Dezember 2006)

Am besten irgendwann in den Ferien egal in welchem Monat!


----------



## soederbohm (29. Dezember 2006)

Wann habt ihr Ferien? Ich hab von Anfang August bis Mitte Oktober


----------



## All-Mountain (29. Dezember 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die Tour auf der Kampen führe wirds ein paar andere Trails geben als auf Deinen bilder, Tom.  Lass Dich überraschen.
> Gruß
> Martin


Wir sind schon Trails (der Weg der oberhalb der Gorialm weggeht und dann durch den Wald nach unten...) gefahren, nur hatte ich da keine Zeit (und keine Lust ) zum fotografieren 
Weiss nur noch das die Trails oben eher technisch und unter ehen flowig waren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (29. Dezember 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Wann habt ihr Ferien? Ich hab von Anfang August bis Mitte Oktober



Also ich glaub die Sommerferien gehen Ende Juli los oder?
Wäre toll wenn wir das gleich am Anfang der Ferien machen könnten, denn manche wollen evtl. innen Urlaub


----------



## soederbohm (29. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaube, es könnte Probleme geben, wenn wir uns nach Ferien richten wollen, weil erfahrungsgemäß die Bundesländer ziemlich unterschiedlich Sommerferien haben. Vielleicht lieber ein verlängertes WE, evtl. mit Brückentag? Pfingsten z.B. (26. bis 28.05.).

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Xexano (29. Dezember 2006)

26. bis 29. Mai (yep, alleine Pfingsten läuft vom 26. bis 29. bei mir) klingt gut...  da müsste ich (hoffentlich) mein Abitur in der Tasche haben... nur k.P., wann wir all unsere Feten haben....  
Ich denke mal, da hätte ich auch die Möglichkeit, länger dort zu bleiben...

Und die Idee, dass die Bikeparkfraktion selber woanders sein soll, finde ich nicht gut. Ich hätte aber einen anderen Vorschlag: Lassen wir München München sein und übernachten wir in Oberammergau oder Umgebung? Wäre für beide Fraktionen interessant...

Vielleicht kann man dann an einem Tag ne Tour nach München organisieren (Hm... da gibt es auch noch eine Dirt-Halle aus Holz...  )


----------



## s.d (29. Dezember 2006)

[QUOTE
Man kann ja auch mit mehr als 1x Bike anreisen, oder? 

[/QUOTE]

Das hoffe ich auch also mir ist es relativ egal wann es sollte hald schon einige Zeit vorher feststehen damit man das gut planen kann. Die Unterkunft vom letzten Jahr war für den Preis echt in Ordnung und das mit dem reservieren kriegt ja jeder selber hin. 

Also bei Oberammergau und Umgebung übernachte ich Daheim und komm dann zum fahren und Party machen vorbei weil ich so ca. 30 km von Ogau entfernt wohne und da lohnt es sich nicht unbedingt lohnt da extra ne Unterkunft zu beziehen


----------



## Flow.Zero (29. Dezember 2006)

Ich wohne zwar auch nur 30 km von Oberammergau entfernt, mir würde aber ein Wochenende/Tag in Bischofsmais besser gefallen, da ich den Bikepark einfach besser finde! Aber das kann man ja später noch ausmachen!


----------



## All-Mountain (30. Dezember 2006)

Ich würde die Auswahl der Tour keinesfalls von der Nähe zu einem Bikepark abhängig machen. 
Fürs Rocky Treffen sollten das schon echte Tour-Highlights sein und die gibt's nicht an jeder Ecke.


----------



## Xexano (30. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe jetzt nicht genau auf die Karte geschaut; gibt es aber in der Umgebung zu O-Gau nicht mehr Touren-Highlights als in der Umgebung zu München...  bzw. liegen diese Highlights nicht näher? 

Ist immerhin auch ein merklicher Unterschied, ob man 1 1/2 Fahrstunden braucht, um an die Spots zu gelangen, oder ob man 30 min fahren muss... 

Könnt ihr mal nachprüfen, ob es für die Tourer nicht auch vielleicht interessanter ist, eher in der Nähe von O-Gau/in O-Gau oder in der Nähe von B-Mais/in B-Mais zu wohnen? 
Wir können aber natürlich auch so machen, dass wir wieder in München wohnen...


----------



## All-Mountain (30. Dezember 2006)

Also Bischofsmais liegt schon mal ganz schlecht zu den interessanten Alpengebieten. 

Von Oberammergau aus wäre man zwar relativ schnell im Karwendel, aber ins Chiemgau wird's dann schon wieder grenzwertig.

München liegt halt "zentraler" die Pole-Position für Tourenbiker sozusagen . Von da aus erreicht man alle schönen Bike-Spots der Alpen in 1 bis 1 1/2 Stunden.


----------



## el Lingo (30. Dezember 2006)

Muss es denn München sein? Da ja auch viele aus dem Norden hier sind, könnte man sich doch ein wenig entgegen kommen und in der Mitte treffen. Dann wäre ich auch gerne mit dabei und würde sicher auch noch ein paar Rocky Fahrer mitbringen.
Einen Tag Tour und einen Tag Park hört sich sehr gut an!
Aber wir im Norden können uns ja auch so mal auf nen Tag im Harz Racepark treffen. Da gibts ne sehr anspruchsvolle 4X Strecke, ne schöne Freeride und eine DH-Strecke und sehr guten Service (Protectoren kann man kostenlos leihen).


----------



## All-Mountain (30. Dezember 2006)

Ok, dann unterhaltet Euch erstmal über Nord oder Süd, bevor wir über Oberammergau oder München diskutieren. Ich bin erstmal raus aus der Diskussion...

Was ist dann eigentlich mit West und Ost  (nur ein Scherz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (30. Dezember 2006)

> Muss es denn München sein? Da ja auch viele aus dem Norden hier sind, könnte man sich doch ein wenig entgegen kommen und in der Mitte treffen ...


Die Frage ist natürlich mehr als berechtigt aber für Tourenbiker ist die Alpenregion natürlich erste Wahl! Scheinbar gibs hier aber auch viele Freaks die auf einen Bikepark nicht verzichten wollen. Die Mitte ist wohl die fairste Lösung aber keiner will so recht  gibs denn überhaupt ein Bikepark in der Mitte?

Es geht hier um ein Rocky Treffen und nicht um persönliche Vorlieben, also wenn hier Interesse an einem Rocky Mountain Treffen besteht, sollte die Location eigentlich zweitrangig sein, nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Xexano (31. Dezember 2006)

bestmove schrieb:


> gibs denn überhaupt ein Bikepark in der Mitte?



Winterberg? Willingen?  Liegt zwar nicht perfekt in der Mitte, sondern eher Westlich-Mitte... ist aber nahe dran...  

Da sind aber keine Alpentouren möglich, sondern nur viele Hügelfahrten (bzgl. wg. Touren)...

Ich bin einer der Freaks, der gerne mind. 1x Bikepark fahren will... und ich will das echt nicht missen... 

Meine "Leidenschaft" zu Rocky Mtn. ist ja auch nur über das RMX gekommen...  

Für mich wäre es zwar theoretisch lokal günstiger, wenn wir in Winterberg oder Willingen fahren würden; aber ich wäre echt bereit, in den Süden zu reisen (wir können auch den Treff in der Schweiz oder am Gardasee machen (obwohl, am Garda gibts kein Bikepark.. .hmm... das Beste wäre natürlich Passportes du Soleil für alle!   )


----------



## Jendo (31. Dezember 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ok, dann unterhaltet Euch erstmal über Nord oder Süd, bevor wir über Oberammergau oder München diskutieren. Ich bin erstmal raus aus der Diskussion...
> 
> Was ist dann eigentlich mit West und *Ost*  (nur ein Scherz)



Ohhh ja, ich!

Mir wäre es schlussendlich egal wo das Treffen stattfindet solange es in der Nähe einen Lift und verrückte RockyRider gibt 
Ich hätte aber auch kein Problem mit Winterberg (Anreise hab ich eh und je, ob Nord Süd oder West...).
Guten Rutsch und auf ein neues im nächsten Jahr!
Robert


----------



## el Lingo (31. Dezember 2006)

Persönliche Vorlieben würde ich das nicht nennen. Aber es bietet sich doch an, wenn man sich in der Mitte treffen würde. Und wenn man keine Tour in den Alpen sondern im Sauerland fährt, kann das so schlimm auch nicht sein, oder?
Ein Rocky Treffen ist sicher nett. Aber nur um mit Leuten, die Bikes vom selbern Hersteller fahren, ne Runde zu biken, fahre ich nicht nach München. Immerhin ist ein es Stück und als ich letzten Monat nonstop Lüneburg München Lüneburg gefahren bin, war das schon recht anstrengend. 
Das wird einigigen herzlich egal sein, nämlich denenm die in der Nähe wohnen, aber einige können das sicher gut nachvollziehen.


----------



## Sw!tch (31. Dezember 2006)

winterberg
und ich bring nen proceed fahrer mit 

einen ausgezeichneten rutsch!!!


----------



## bestmove (31. Dezember 2006)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ein Rocky Treffen ist sicher nett. Aber nur um mit Leuten, die Bikes vom selbern Hersteller fahren, ne Runde zu biken, fahre ich nicht nach München ...



Dann habe ich den Sinn von einem *Rocky Treffen* nicht verstanden. Macht ja auch nix  Ich sach mal es gibt ne Bikepark Fraktion die auch drauf besteht und die Tourer die auch auf nen Alpenturn bestehen können ... macht am Ende gar nichts ... Ich halt mich nun auch raus - Guten Rutsch für Euch alle und ein erfolgreiches 2007!


----------



## All-Mountain (31. Dezember 2006)

Ich kann's nicht lassen
Also irgendwie kommt bei Dieser Diskussion nichts vernünftiges raus, da jeder nach persönlichen Vorlieben (Tour oder Bikepark) und nach seinen jeweilligen Wohnort das Treffen gerne woanders machen möchte.

*Was haltet Ihr davon:
Wir sammeln Voschläge wo die einzelnen das Treffen gerne veranstalten möchten (ich meine den Ort an dem gefeiert und übernachtet wird).

Anschließend stimmen wir über einen Extra-Thread einfach ab.*

Ich fange dann mal an mit (was wohl):
*München *

Von mir auch nen guten Rutsch an Alle Rocky Biker


----------



## All-Mountain (31. Dezember 2006)

Eigentlich haben wir ja schon ne kleine Liste:

- München
- Oberammergau
- Bischofsmais
- Winterberg 
- Willingen

Noch mehr Ideen?


----------



## maple leaf (31. Dezember 2006)

whistler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (31. Dezember 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:


> whistler!



ok

- München
- Oberammergau
- Bischofsmais
- Winterberg 
- Willingen
- Whistler

noch weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## Flow.Zero (31. Dezember 2006)

Mir ist es egal, solange es in Bayern ist (aber am liebsten München oder Bischofsmais).

Ich wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch mit einem gehörigem Rausch und wenig Kater im neuen Jahr!


----------



## s.d (31. Dezember 2006)

guten Rutsch, ein verletzungsfreies Jahr und übertreibt es mit    nicht


----------



## Xexano (1. Januar 2007)

Wilkommen im neuen Jahr! 

Wie wärs mit Passportes du Soleil? Da wäre alles für jeden dabei!


----------



## Flow.Zero (1. Januar 2007)

Nö, des kannst nicht machen. Des is ja des gleiche wie whistler, des kommt zu teuer (Für mich jedenfalls als Schüler).


----------



## s.d (1. Januar 2007)

Das Problem ist auch für ein Wochenende lohnt es sich fast nicht und es ist zu weit weg bzw. zu teuer. Wobei es da sicher toll ist 

Draugar Bergadl (nur für Insider)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (1. Januar 2007)

Wieso zu teuer eigentlich? In Champéry gibt es ein ganz toller Campingplatz! Es ist echt nicht schlecht!


----------



## el Lingo (2. Januar 2007)

Was denkt Ihr eigentlich, wie stabil die neuen Race Face Atlas Sachen sind? Ein bisschen runter mit dem Gewicht kann ja schliesslich nicht schaden.


----------



## All-Mountain (2. Januar 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Wieso zu teuer eigentlich? In Champéry gibt es ein ganz toller Campingplatz! Es ist echt nicht schlecht!



Die Lange Anfahrt (je nach Wohnort)dürfte für die meisten ein erheblicher Kostenfaktor sein. Auch will nicht jeder am Campingplatz übernachten.

Aber ich würde sagen wir sammeln einfach mal Vorschläge und stimmen dann ab. Jeder der seine STimme vergibt kann sich für sich überlegen wo er hinfahren möchte/kann/will usw.

*Noch jemand andere, neue Ideen?* 

Falls nicht würde ich dann die nächsten Tage einen Umfrage-Thread reinsetzen.

Aktuell sieht's so aus:
- München
- Oberammergau
- Bischofsmais
- Winterberg 
- Willingen
- Whistler
- Passportes du Soleil
- Riva del Garda (wenn Whistler als Vorschlag reinkommt, dann auch Riva)


----------



## el Lingo (2. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht können wir Willingen und Winterberg noch zu einem Punkt zusammen fassen, wo die beiden Orte doch so dicht liegen.


----------



## All-Mountain (2. Januar 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Vielleicht können wir Willingen und Winterberg noch zu einem Punkt zusammen fassen, wo die beiden Orte doch so dicht liegen.



Wie dicht? 

Oberammergau und München dann auch? (dürften so um die 100 km sein)


----------



## soederbohm (2. Januar 2007)

Bin gespannt auf die Umfrage, wobei ich rein aus wohnotstechnischen Gründen die südlichen Orte bevorzuge  Außerdem liegen mir Touren in den Alpen mehr als im Mittelgebirge (wenigstens 600hm am Stück dürfens schonmal sein).

Gruß
Martin


----------



## el Lingo (2. Januar 2007)

Luftlinie etwa 15km, über Strasse sind es 24km. Könnte man also schon als einen Punkt zusammen fassen.

 All-Mountain, aber Du bestätigst grad mein Bild der Bayern: Kennen sich nur in Bayern aus. Alle, was weiter im Norden liegt, ist aus dem Horrizont raus 
Das gehört doch eigentlich zur Biker-Allgemeinbildung


----------



## Flow.Zero (2. Januar 2007)

Hm... nein. Wir kennen uns im Norden nur nicht aus, weil es dort keine hohen Berge gibt. Da die meisten biker Berge zum tourenfahren bevorzugen scheidet Norddeutschland für uns aus.


----------



## s.d (2. Januar 2007)

Auch wenns vielleicht nicht ganz ernst gemeint ist, gehört es für einen Touren-Biker nicht unbedingt zum Allgemeinwissen wo und wie weit 2 Bikeparks in einem Gebiet in dem er noch nie war auseinander liegen. Dafür wird sich der Tom wohl besser am Lago oder sonst wo auskennen. 

Zurück zum Thema also Winterberg und Willingen sind siche super Bikeparks aber  Touren sind dort sicher nicht so Reizvoll wie im richtigen Gebirge.


----------



## All-Mountain (2. Januar 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Luftlinie etwa 15km, über Strasse sind es 24km. Könnte man also schon als einen Punkt zusammen fassen.
> 
> All-Mountain, aber Du bestätigst grad mein Bild der Bayern: Kennen sich nur in Bayern aus. Alle, was weiter im Norden liegt, ist aus dem Horrizont raus
> Das gehört doch eigentlich zur Biker-Allgemeinbildung



1. Ich oute mich gerne dahingehend, dass ich noch nie einen Fuß in einen Bikepark gesetzt habe (halt doch, einmal in Südfrankreich bei Apt, aber nur um den dortigen Reparaturservice in Anspruch zu nehmen ).

2. Ich bin Franke, kein Bayer! Das ist ein Unterschied, wie Dir alle "richtigen" Bayern hier im Forum gerne bestätigen.

3. Ich bin nach Oberbayern gezogen weil's hier die schönsten Berge gibt (der Sport heißt ja auch *Mountain*biken). 

4. Warum soll ich mich über die Bikeparks im Norden informieren, wenn ich nicht mal die im Süden nutze 

5. Flow.Zero & s.d. - danke für die Erläuterungen 

6. Dann fassen wir Willingen und Winterberg zusammen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeaddict (2. Januar 2007)

Wie wärs mit Leogang? Guter Bikepark und auch richtige Berge vor der Haustüre und Saalbach und der dortige Bikepark ist mit dem Bike auch problemlos erreichbar.


----------



## el Lingo (2. Januar 2007)

Ok, dann Franke!


----------



## Jendo (2. Januar 2007)

Wenn sich endlich jemand erbarmen würde und einen Fred zum Thema RM Treffen eröffnet am besten gleich mit Abstimmmöglichkeiten (London/ Paris oder doch gleich Tokio)...
herzlichen Dank..

Achso ich sollte mich dann mal ranhalten mit einem Ausreiseantrage in den Westen!

Jendo


----------



## All-Mountain (2. Januar 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> Wenn sich endlich jemand erbarmen würde und einen Fred zum Thema RM Treffen eröffnet am besten gleich mit Abstimmmöglichkeiten (London/ Paris oder doch gleich Tokio)...
> herzlichen Dank..
> 
> Achso ich sollte mich dann mal ranhalten mit einem Ausreiseantrage in den Westen!
> ...



Geduld, wir schaffen das schon noch bis zum Sommer


----------



## All-Mountain (2. Januar 2007)

Hier schon mal der aktuelle Stand:

- München
- Oberammergau
- Bischofsmais
- Winterberg/Willingen
- Leogang
- Saalbach
- Whistler
- Passportes du Soleil
- Riva del Garda

Warten wir mal was morgen noch kommt und dann mach ich den Abstimm-Fred auf. Man kann übrigens maximal 10 Antwortmöglichkeiten eingeben. Also Einer geht noch


----------



## MTsports (2. Januar 2007)

Hi ,

wie wäre es mit Todtnau ?
Bikepark und ringsherum hat es Berge.
Außerdem kann dann auch die Rocky-Fangemeinde von der Schweiz anreisen . Der Grenzübergang ist ja nur ca. 30km entfernt !

Gruß Markus


----------



## All-Mountain (2. Januar 2007)

Saalbach und Leogang zusammenfassen? Schon, oder?

1. München
2. Oberammergau
3. Bischofsmais
4. Winterberg/Willingen
5. Leogang/Saalbach
6. Totnau
7. Passportes du Soleil
8. Riva del Garda
9. Whistler


----------



## soederbohm (2. Januar 2007)

Würde Saalbach und Leogang auch zusammenfassen.

Und wer meint ,ein Franke wär ein Bayer glaubt auch, ein Tiroler wär ein Österreicher!


----------



## cantaloop_sisv (2. Januar 2007)

Ein gutes neues Jahr zusammen, schlage mal noch Bad Wildbad vor. Hat einen Bikepark und den Nordschwarzwald als Tourengebiet.
Die bis jetzt vorgeschlagenen Orte haben natürlich einen deutlich besseren Klang.

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (2. Januar 2007)

Nochwas: Hier ist München in der Liste etwas fehl am Platze, da München direkt kein Bikepark und keine richtigen Tour-Gebiete anbietet. München als Übernachtungsmöglichkeit ist richtig, aber nicht als "Fahrlocation" Dementsprechend könnte man München aus der Liste nehmen und dann diskutieren, ob man bspw. um BMais herum übernachtet oder lieber in München und dafür die Fahrt zu den entsprechenden Locations in Kauf nimmt. 

Als letzten Vorschlag hätte ich noch Wagrain, Bikepark. Und in der Umgebung müsste es auch genug Gebirge geben, da es im Salzburger Land ist! 
Nachteil: Macht erst ab dem 16. Juni 2007 wieder auf (man könnte ja natürlich noch fragen, ob sie evntl. für ein Treff die Pforten öffnen etc... ) 

More about Wagrain


----------



## s.d (2. Januar 2007)

Also ich war zwar erst einmal in Wagrain aber da ists auf jeden fall sehr gut.Das ist hald für die Leute die nicht gerade im Süden wohnen noch weiter zu fahren. Touren gehen da sicher auch super weil da überall fette Berge sind.


----------



## Sw!tch (2. Januar 2007)

es wird sich lohnen bei usn in großhansdorf in den rauhenbergen vorbei zu shcauen... wir bauen nur noch

förster hat seit über einem jahr nichts abgerissen ich hoff das geht so weiter


----------



## All-Mountain (2. Januar 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Nochwas: Hier ist München in der Liste etwas fehl am Platze, da München direkt kein Bikepark und keine richtigen Tour-Gebiete anbietet. München als Übernachtungsmöglichkeit ist richtig, aber nicht als "Fahrlocation" Dementsprechend könnte man München aus der Liste nehmen und dann diskutieren, ob man bspw. um BMais herum übernachtet oder lieber in München und dafür die Fahrt zu den entsprechenden Locations in Kauf nimmt.


München bleibt drin, da nie die Rede davon war das der Übernachtungsort zwingend einen Bikepark haben muss. wenn wir Tourenbiken Anfahrten zu den Touren auf uns nehmen müssen, könnne genausogut die Bikeparker eine Anfahrt zu den Bikeparks auf sich nehmen.

*Damit wären die 10 Vorschläge voll, d. h. ich kann den Abstimm-Thread erstellen.*


----------



## Jendo (3. Januar 2007)

Das wird auch Zeit!
Bin auch der Meinung das ein bisschen Stadt dazugehört-für eine gemeinsame Tour (Cityerkundung!)...


----------



## All-Mountain (3. Januar 2007)

Und hier ist er: Abstimm-Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (3. Januar 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> Das wird auch Zeit!
> Bin auch der Meinung das ein bisschen Stadt dazugehört-für eine gemeinsame Tour (Cityerkundung!)...




Ja, Cityerkundung mit noblen bikes ist toll!
Was meinst du wenn ein Haufen Leute mit den nobelsten bikes drch München fahren und die Passanten gaffen werden?


----------



## Redking (3. Januar 2007)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Ja, Cityerkundung mit noblen bikes ist toll!
> Was meinst du wenn ein Haufen Leute mit den nobelsten bikes drch München fahren und die Passanten gaffen werden?



Für die ist das doch nichts Neues kennen die noch vom letzten Jahr! 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## el Lingo (3. Januar 2007)

Die Leute werden auch nicht mehr gaffen, als wenn da ne Menge BMXer auf einem Platz wären. Nicht übertreiben bitte


----------



## Flow.Zero (3. Januar 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Die Leute werden auch nicht mehr gaffen, als wenn da ne Menge BMXer auf einem Platz wären. Nicht übertreiben bitte



Du erkennst den Humor in diesem Satz nicht.


----------



## el Lingo (3. Januar 2007)

Nein, ich erkenne ihn nicht. Ist er denn da???


----------



## lowisbmx (3. Januar 2007)

zumal 99% der bevölkerung nicht den unterschied zwischen einem vernünftigem rad und einem baumarktfahrzeug kennen....


----------



## Xexano (4. Januar 2007)

Naja, beim letzten Rocky Treff, als die Bikeparkfraktion im Bikepark war habe ich später von jemandem eine Frage gehört... die lautete so: "Habe ich etwas verpasst oder gibt es hier irgendwo Rocky Mountain Bikes umsonst?"


----------



## el Lingo (6. Januar 2007)

Nochmal zu den Atlas Teilen, was denkt Ihr, wieviel Freeride halten die aus?


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Januar 2007)

Bearclaw fährt die Kurbeln im Slopestyle.
Denke das die viel aushalten, zumal die Diabolus ja OHNE ENDE Reserven hat - gut, die hat die Atlas dann sicher nicht...und trotzdem wirds wohl reichen.


----------



## el Lingo (6. Januar 2007)

Und der Rest, also Vorbau und Lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (6. Januar 2007)

das denke ich auch, wäre nur beim lenker lieber vorsichtig


----------



## blaubaer (10. Januar 2007)

mir flatterte wieder mal was von Rocky zu  





zum glück nur einer, ein 2.mal möcht ich diese tortur nicht durchmachen beim draufpappen


----------



## numinisflo (10. Januar 2007)

Sehr schön - sieht auch recht gerade und sauber aufgeklebt aus, die Arbeit hat sich wohl gelohnt.


----------



## blaubaer (11. Januar 2007)

hoffentlich auch  war auch 1.5h damit beschäftig das ding gerade draufzubekommen


----------



## Sw!tch (11. Januar 2007)

geil! meint ihr mein vater stört das wenn ich so einen auf sein mercedes pappe


----------



## numinisflo (11. Januar 2007)

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: Was glaubst du wie mich dein Vater interessiert? Wtfc???


----------



## Flow.Zero (12. Januar 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> geil! meint ihr mein vater stört das wenn ich so einen auf sein mercedes pappe



@numinisflo: ganz ruhig... 

Nein, dein Vater wird sagen: Geil! So einen wollt ich schon immer mal auf der Haube haben! Was für eine Ehre!


----------



## Sw!tch (13. Januar 2007)

numinisfol was gehtn mit dir? 
das warn scherz.... ich versteh nciht warum du dich so aufregst?!

spacken!


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Januar 2007)

Ich versteh nicht was das für ne komische Lippe da vorne am Auto ist?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (13. Januar 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht was das für ne komische Lippe da vorne am Auto ist?!



Erklärung


----------



## mazakka (13. Januar 2007)

Es gibt halt dinge die die Welt nicht Braucht ...


----------



## Redking (17. Januar 2007)

mazakka schrieb:


> Es gibt halt dinge die die Welt nicht Braucht ...



Hier mal eine Entscheidungshilfe falls jemand Kettenschaltung fahren will. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## s.d (17. Januar 2007)

Rohloff und gut is


----------



## Redking (17. Januar 2007)

s.d schrieb:


> Rohloff und gut is



Ja aber nur wenn man mit Drehgriffen klarkommt! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTsports (23. Januar 2007)

Hi,

vor kurzem war mal die Frage, woher man die Lenkerstöpsel bekommt !






habe sie nun in meinem Webshop online .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (23. Januar 2007)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Garantiefall bei RM gemacht?

Zum Hintergrund: Habe meinen (neuen) Switch 2004 letzte Woche zu Bikeaction geschickt weil irgendwie verzogen. Heute telefoniert. Rahmen sei unterwegs nach Kanada und nächste Woche kommt ein neuer, dieser wird dann gleich an mich geschickt. Soweit so gut.

Finde das hört sich zu einfach an. Geht das so schnell und problemlos oder können hier noch seitens RM noch Einsprüche kommen? Was passiert eigentlich wenn die keine 2004er mehr haben? Gibts dann ein aktuelles Modell?


----------



## Sw!tch (23. Januar 2007)

da kein nu eigentlich nix mehr schiefgehen , oder jungs?!

sehr fraglich ob die noch nen 04er rumliegen haben


----------



## el Lingo (23. Januar 2007)

Ich würde sagen, dass sie dann einen 2005er Rahmen nehmen und passend lackieren lassen. So geht´s bei mir gerade.


----------



## haural (23. Januar 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, dass sie dann einen 2005er Rahmen nehmen und passend lackieren lassen. So geht´s bei mir gerade.



Jetzt ernsthaft? Warum tauschen sie dann nicht gleich den 04er gegen den 05er? Ok, in meinem Fall wäre es klar. 

Bikeaction hat nämlich nur das Rahmendreieck hingeschickt. Und das ist es ja was mir komisch vorkommt da ja das Problem eher am hinteren Teil lag. Aber die werden schon wissen was sie tun. Hauptsache ich bekomme schnell einen völlig einwandfreien Rahmen.


----------



## el Lingo (24. Januar 2007)

Den Grund gibt´s bald hier zu sehen!


----------



## Jendo (24. Januar 2007)

haural schrieb:


> Bikeaction hat nämlich nur das Rahmendreieck hingeschickt. Und das ist es ja was mir komisch vorkommt da ja das Problem eher am hinteren Teil lag. Aber die werden schon wissen was sie tun. Hauptsache ich bekomme schnell einen völlig einwandfreien Rahmen.


Da kann Bikeaction deinen Hinterbau wegschmeißen und Rocky baut deinem intakten Hauptrahmen nen neune Hinterbau an und dann noch einheitlich Lackieren.Oder?
mfg


----------



## TurboLenzen (24. Januar 2007)

Habt ihr die Abstimmung schon gesehen? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=259822
Ich hoffe, dass ihr Rocky treu bleibt und "nur" Rocky Fahrer in eure Auswahl nehmt!? 
Und ganz nebenbei, ich steh auch drin..

Also viel Spaß dabei,


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (24. Januar 2007)

also meine stimme hat Thomas Vanderham Geoff Gulevich & Matt Hunter
wobei die auswahl nicht leicht war


----------



## Flow.Zero (24. Januar 2007)

Da wars dann bei mir leichter.
Der beste Freerider ist für mich immer noch Wade Simmons,
danach kommt Thomas Vanderham.
Dritter ist Cedric Garcia weil der is lässig .


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Januar 2007)

Mir ist und bleibt der Liebste der kleine Richey (auch wenn er jetzt geht-sehr schade )was wohl daran liegt,daß wir uns schon miteinander unterhalten haben und er mir beim Garmischer Bike Festival 2001 einfach mal sein RM6 zum Ausprobieren in die Hand gedrückt hat und nur meinte...wenn du zurückkommst,stell´s einfach da wieder hin...und wegging!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (24. Januar 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> Da kann Bikeaction deinen Hinterbau wegschmeißen und Rocky baut deinem intakten Hauptrahmen nen neune Hinterbau an und dann noch einheitlich Lackieren.Oder?
> mfg



Das hat ne gewisse Logik. Werde mal nachfragen wenn der Rahmen wieder da ist.


----------



## ohmtroll (24. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute,

letztes Jahr hatte ich nen schönen Rocky Kalender.
Scheint's für 2007 nicht zu geben ...
... oder hab ich ihn nur nicht gefunden?


----------



## Sw!tch (24. Januar 2007)

simmons


----------



## numinisflo (24. Januar 2007)

Schmidt. Auch the hammer genannt!


----------



## s.d (24. Januar 2007)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> letztes Jahr hatte ich nen schönen Rocky Kalender.
> Scheint's für 2007 nicht zu geben ...
> ... oder hab ich ihn nur nicht gefunden?



Das würd mich auch intressieren bei mir hängt immer noch der alte an der Wand


----------



## Jendo (24. Januar 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Schmidt. Auch the hammer genannt!



Genau meine Wahl! Dazu noch den Netzer Günther da der einfach jede Menge Skills und Trix auf Lager hat und als BigMountainFlatDropper Michael Knight


----------



## MTsports (24. Januar 2007)

Für das Jahr 2007 , gibt es keinen  

Gruß Markus






ohmtroll schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> letztes Jahr hatte ich nen schönen Rocky Kalender.
> Scheint's für 2007 nicht zu geben ...
> ... oder hab ich ihn nur nicht gefunden?


----------



## maple leaf (24. Januar 2007)

Meine Wertung:

1.Paul Bas (trick action pur)
2.Vanderham (godfather of style)
3.Cedric (party on wayn)


----------



## Sw!tch (24. Januar 2007)

ich find paul bas total dumm

hättest ma andreu lacondeguy genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (24. Januar 2007)

Ich habe mich für Mike Kinrade entschieden. Seit Stund find ich ihn recht lässig.


----------



## maple leaf (25. Januar 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> ich find paul bas total dumm



Er hat mich eben beim crankworks 2005 mega beeindruckt! Ich sach nur phönix aus der asche!


----------



## meth3434 (27. Januar 2007)

Jungs wenn hier schon einer aus unseren Reihen am Start ist, gebt ihm auch eure Stimme: VOTE LENZEN!!!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=259822

thnx
meth


----------



## Flow.Zero (27. Januar 2007)

Ich hasse Darren Bärenklöten...


----------



## el Lingo (28. Januar 2007)

So ein paar Bärenklöten wäre auch ganz schön im Weg beim laufen.
Hat jemand von Euch ein Maple Leaf Bild, ich will mir ein paar Sticker machen lassen und dabei brauche ich auch ein oder zwei davon.


----------



## Redking (28. Januar 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> S
> Hat jemand von Euch ein Maple Leaf Bild, ich will mir ein paar Sticker machen lassen und dabei brauche ich auch ein oder zwei davon.



Meinst du so eins????





Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (28. Januar 2007)

Klaus, genau damit habe ich gerechnet und noch kurz überlegt, ob ich noch schreibe, dass das nicht gemeint ist...


----------



## s.d (28. Januar 2007)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Ich hasse Darren Bärenklöten...



da sag ich nur:

I´m the claw jumping the stepup,  look at my helmet,  clawmarks on it


----------



## maple leaf (2. Februar 2007)

Hey Jungs,

kann mir einer von Euch sagen, was das RC 50 bzw. RC 30 von 2007 kostet? Ich habe es zwar im Katalog gefunden aber nicht auf der Homepage von BA! Oder wird es diese Modell nicht in Deutschland geben? 






haben will!

merci, bas


----------



## Jendo (2. Februar 2007)

Deine Frage kann ich Dir leider nicht beantworten, aber das Bike sieht aus wie ein Damenrad mit einer Kreissäge als Kettenblatt!


----------



## maple leaf (2. Februar 2007)

brauch ein schnelles für die Stadt!

gibt wohl auch die passende geo für mich:
http://www.bikes.com/bikes/2007/city/rc-30.aspx

rot ist eben rot!


----------



## MTsports (2. Februar 2007)

Hi ,

dieses Rad wird in Deutschland nicht vertrieben  

Gruß Markus




maple leaf schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> kann mir einer von Euch sagen, was das RC 50 bzw. RC 30 von 2007 kostet? Ich habe es zwar im Katalog gefunden aber nicht auf der Homepage von BA! Oder wird es diese Modell nicht in Deutschland geben?
> 
> ...


----------



## maple leaf (2. Februar 2007)

Ohlenschleyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer!!! 

KAUFEN  UND SCHICKEN!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (5. Februar 2007)

hey folks

viele gruesse aus whistler 

@bas rueber geflogen kommen kaufen und mit heim nehmen


----------



## soederbohm (5. Februar 2007)

@Ohlenschleyer
Du SAU!!!!!!!!! Habt ihr wenigstens Schnee? Skifahren hab ich für dieses Jahr schon abgeschrieben.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## s.d (6. Februar 2007)

Ja da kauft man sich extra neue Ski und dann kein Schnee... gut das ich da noch das switch hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (6. Februar 2007)

So gehts mir auch. Zu Weihnachten neue Tourenski bekommen und die stehen noch immer unbenutzt im Keller. Wozu wohnt man denn mitten in den Bergen???

Gruß
Martin


----------



## s.d (6. Februar 2007)

Ja echt voll der komische Winter wobei ich neulich wohl besser die Tourenski anstatt dem Bike genommen hätte aber auch nur weiter oben


----------



## maple leaf (6. Februar 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Habt ihr wenigstens Schnee? Skifahren hab ich für dieses Jahr schon abgeschrieben.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin




935cm laut seiner letzten pn!


----------



## soederbohm (6. Februar 2007)

Oh Mann, da könnt ich ja schreien. Ich will auch!!!!


----------



## Redking (6. Februar 2007)

maple leaf schrieb:


> 935cm laut seiner letzten pn!



Also soviel Schnee gibt es hier nie! Dafür kann ich aber das ganze Jahr über biken! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Sw!tch (6. Februar 2007)

war über weihnachten in serfaus. dafür dass die pisten wahrscheinlich maximal 5 cm schnee hatten waren die ziemlich geil... nur abseits fahren ging nicht so gut. gegen ende sind n paar steine durch gekommen aber naja. das geilstewar aber das wir 7 tage lang kein einziges wölkchen am himmel hatten!

ach nee das geilste war das mir beim linken bei nem sprung vorne diese kappe abgerbochen ist. bin die dinger  2 wochen gefahren und jo wunderbar krieg von karstadt komplett geld zurück 

nur wegen diesem stück plastik 

und achja... meine adidas evil eye wurde geklaut. wie geht dieser rote smilie


----------



## meth3434 (7. Februar 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Thaper, les dir bitte nochmals die texte vor den Bildern durch. *Erst lesen, dann denken und dann erst posten!* ......



Wenn du doch weisst wies geht versuchs doch mal auch hier im rocky forum


meth


p.s.: Wer mich deshalb kritisieren will, nur zu es interessiert mich brennend!


----------



## Xexano (8. Februar 2007)

Naja, bei uns ist jetzt bissl schnee gefallen... so <1 cm 

@Meth: Plappert da nicht jemand jemandem nach?


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Februar 2007)

Gut dass wenigestens deine durch und durch geistreiche Signatur von DIR ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (8. Februar 2007)

Gut dass jeder hier (inklusive dir insane!) eine beschissene Signatur hat...


----------



## Xexano (8. Februar 2007)

Dafür sag ichs ja auch von wem das is'  
Hier das Original:






Nur: Hat unser Friednau... ääh, ich mein Luxuzz selbst diese Hinweise hier nicht genügend oft gehört? Befremdlich, woher er sonst diese Idee her hätte.


----------



## s.d (8. Februar 2007)

es scheinen hier einige ihre Tage zu haben...

darum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









geht lieber mal bisschen mehr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und jetzt:


----------



## MTsports (8. Februar 2007)

s.d schrieb:


> es scheinen hier einige ihre Tage zu haben...
> 
> darum
> 
> ...


----------



## Jendo (8. Februar 2007)

s.d schrieb:


> es scheinen hier einige ihre Tage zu haben...



Das Problem kann man(n) auch anders lösen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ab morgen sind endlich Semsterferien. Also riden ohne Ende.
Jendo


----------



## Redking (8. Februar 2007)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Gut dass jeder hier (inklusive dir insane!) eine beschissene Signatur hat...



Ui das war mir nicht bekannt dann werde ich meine mal etwas abwischen.

Falls aber jemand Interesse hat zu wissen was der Anlass zu diesen Zitaten war, gebe ich gerne eine Auskunft! 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-UnLTD (8. Februar 2007)

Jetzt schau ich mal ein paar Tage nicht rein und dann...

was'n hier für ne Stimmung? 


sinn wir jetzt bei "DDD->Städtisches und dreckiges", oder was?


----------



## iNSANE! (9. Februar 2007)

@ Mr. Fork aka Spedersen aka Sören Pedersen

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=140081689493&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Februar 2007)

seht euch das mal an:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=290082026787&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Sw!tch (10. Februar 2007)

isses nciht eigentlich ziemlich egoistisch die rahmen gratis zu bekommen und dann auch noch zu verticken?   

nur spaß natürlich.... glückspilz

wenn der 18 zoll wäre würde den vllt n kumpel kaufen


----------



## Flow.Zero (10. Februar 2007)

Mich gelüstet ein RMX schon lange aber ich kann mir ja noch nicht einmal mein switch leisten


----------



## Res (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo allerseits,
Werde diesen Sommer einige Tage in Vancouver sein und möchte gerne das Werk von Rocky Mountain besichtigen (schliesslich wird man in den Katalogen ja dazu aufgefordert..). Meine Fragen:
- hat jemand von Euch schon Erfahrungen dazu? 
- an wen genau soll ich mich wenden? 
Happy trails,
Res


----------



## ow1 (14. Februar 2007)

Res schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> Werde diesen Sommer einige Tage in Vancouver sein und möchte gerne das Werk von Rocky Mountain besichtigen (schliesslich wird man in den Katalogen ja dazu aufgefordert..). Meine Fragen:
> - hat jemand von Euch schon Erfahrungen dazu?
> - an wen genau soll ich mich wenden?
> ...



Hallo Res

Frag doch mal beim Schweizer Importeur [email protected] nach. Die können dir sicher genauere Angaben machen.
Gruss ow1


----------



## bestmove (15. Februar 2007)

Man, schau sich einer dieses Wetter an, mild, trocken und feundlich  ich höre bis hier mein Rocky im Stall rascheln aber ich sitz hier rum und muss arbeiten


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Februar 2007)

Da bist du nicht der Einzigste,geht mir leider genau so!
Aber meins hab ich wenigstens auf dem Weg dorthin und wieder zurück mit dabei


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo Freunde des Zweiradsports, 

ein bekannter von mir schreibt in seiner Diplomarbeit über Extremsport, schwerpunkt MountainBike Freeride. Dazu hat er im Internet einen Fragebogen erstellt.
Wenn ihr mal paar Minuten Zeit habt, dann schaut euch die Sache mal an und füllt ihn vielleicht aus.. Würde ihm weiterhelfen. Und zu gewinnen gibts ja auch was.. Hier der Link zur Umfrage:

http://www.jr-webware.de/umfrage.html

Also haut rein, 
Man sieht sich..

Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (16. Februar 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Hier der Link zur Umfrage:
> 
> http://www.jr-webware.de/umfrage.html
> 
> ...



hab ich gleich mal mitgemacht! echt einige interessante Fragen die da am Start sind!

cheers bas


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. Februar 2007)

Ich finds auch super gemacht! Besonders die letzte Frage hat mich ganz schön ins grübeln gebracht!!


----------



## iNSANE! (16. Februar 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds auch super gemacht! Besonders die letzte Frage hat mich ganz schön ins grübeln gebracht!!



Stimmt! Aber Du und _nachdenken_???


----------



## numinisflo (18. Februar 2007)

Hier habe ich schon lange nichts mehr geschrieben, aber nun liegt mir eines am Herzen: Der Robert a.k.a. Jendo sitzt hier neben mir und geht mir tierisch auf den Sack!


----------



## Sw!tch (20. Februar 2007)

coole umfrage.

frage: geh ich richtig in der annahme das ich für nen marzocchi roco die dämpferbuchsen von dem DHX 5 einfach übernehmen kann?

danke!


----------



## iNSANE! (20. Februar 2007)

Ja, klar, das geht. Das empfehle ich sogar, da die MZ Buchsen nur in 2/10 zuviel lieferbar sind, weshalb ich meine fürs RMX abschleifen musste. GANZ fett...Gut dass es als Ausgleich wenigestens keine passenden Federn in 550 AUFWÄRTS für den 222er ROCO von Zocchi gibt


----------



## Sw!tch (20. Februar 2007)

^^

das super vielen dank


----------



## Flow.Zero (24. Februar 2007)

So, bin wieder zurueck vom Schiurlaub in Norwegen 
Da oben gibts die huebschsten Mädels ueberhaupt!
Aber da muss ich noch was posten


----------



## Sw!tch (25. Februar 2007)

dah hasssu recht, schwedininnen sind der hammöööör


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (25. Februar 2007)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> So, bin wieder zurueck vom Schiurlaub in Norwegen
> Da oben gibts die huebschsten Mädels ueberhaupt!
> Aber da muss ich noch was posten



HAHAHAHAH da bin ich ja mal gspannt du hast doch jetzt dei komische Tante da oder läuft da nix?
Morgen wird mal ordentlich in de Wald gangen und a bissle rummzimmert und grippt


----------



## iNSANE! (25. Februar 2007)

Nachtrag zum ROCO: Buchsen nach ca. 5 Fahrten so gemosht dass schon spürbar Spiel aus denen kommt. Klasse Sache.


----------



## Sw!tch (25. Februar 2007)

wtf??

edit: achja ich hab ja dann die vom dhx. hihi


----------



## iNSANE! (25. Februar 2007)

Sei fro!
Ich hab meine vergessen aus dem DHX rauszumachen...damn.


----------



## Sw!tch (25. Februar 2007)

jap, ich bin fro. und was für einer


----------



## Flow.Zero (26. Februar 2007)

Hier zum Beispiel:





Das Foto is zwar nicht so toll geworden, aber die schaut verdammt hübsch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtpaw (26. Februar 2007)

DIE Kappe? DIE Mütze? Oder etwa DIE Kasse?

nix für ungut!


----------



## Flow.Zero (26. Februar 2007)

Wiegesagt das Foto ist nicht so toll geworden...


----------



## iNSANE! (26. Februar 2007)

Ähm - aha. Erinnert mich an den tollen Mützentest in der vorletzten MBR


----------



## s.d (26. Februar 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Ähm - aha. Erinnert mich an den tollen Mützentest in der vorletzten MBR



Da war ein Mützentest drin?  Sauber da muss ich gleich ma schaun gehn


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. Februar 2007)

Ja jetzt weiß ich endlich, welche Mütze ich kaufen soll! DANKE MTB rider!!!!!


----------



## s.d (4. März 2007)

so, dass hier auch mal wieder was reinkommt:

irgendwann in den letzten Wochen gebaut, kleine box:






Heute bzw. gestern fertig gworden:

von oben:




von vorne:


----------



## Xexano (4. März 2007)

Im Sommer komm ich mal bei dir vorbei, s.d.!


----------



## Soulbrother (4. März 2007)

...ich auch...wenn ich darf!


----------



## Redking (4. März 2007)

RockyMountainTreffen bei s.d.      
Ich komme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Grüße
Klaus


----------



## s.d (4. März 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...ich auch...wenn ich darf!



Na kla kein Thema könnt alle gerne vorbeikommen. Das Zeug war heute leider unfahrbar wegen der scheiß Nässe...  aber das ist jetzt schon ne ganz nette Line werd bei Gelegenheit mal ein Komplettes Bild machen. Wem das zu wenig  Strecke ist kann ja immer noch weiter nach Ogau fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (4. März 2007)

hahaha heut hats mich da mitm 2sixguy neiglegt an da shore 
Aber wir builden nexte woche nochmal was lustiges, oder? 
Greetz, 
 Joe...


----------



## s.d (4. März 2007)

jaja alter Schlüsselvergesser...  

ich hab schon Pläne geschmiedet... die Line steht ja noch ganz am Anfang ihrer Entwicklung und ich weiß jetzt auch schon wie wir das Kurvending so umbauen das es fahrbar wird weil so wie es jetzt ist hmm. Morgen kommen hoffentlich die Teile das wir deinen Karrn fertisch bauen können und dann geht mal was


----------



## Flow.Zero (4. März 2007)

Naja, wir ham doch schon einiges! Aber da es den Berg ja noch ewig hoch geht, ham wir natürlich schon was zu tun


----------



## Soulbrother (4. März 2007)

s.d schrieb:


> Na kla kein Thema könnt alle gerne vorbeikommen. Das Zeug war heute leider unfahrbar wegen der scheiß Nässe...  aber das ist jetzt schon ne ganz nette Line werd bei Gelegenheit mal ein Komplettes Bild machen. Wem das zu wenig  Strecke ist kann ja immer noch weiter nach Ogau fahren



   
... coole Sache,da komme ich gerne im *Juli* darauf zurück,denn da bin ich für 14 Tage in Riegsee/Murnau bei meinem Dude Rudi und O-gau steht davon abgesehen sowieso eh *mal wieder *auf dem Plan,nachdem ich letzten Sommer mein Park Bike wegen Dauerregen umsonst mitgeschleppt hatte und dort deswegen geschlossen war


----------



## s.d (4. März 2007)

JA gerne wenn du sowieso nach Ogau willst das ist ja echt gleich um die Ecke von mir und bis dahin wird auch schon Einiges mehr stehen


----------



## Flow.Zero (4. März 2007)

Oh ja, da wird noch einiges passieren! Des is ca. 30 km von O-gau entfernt, also echt nicht weit, ne halbe stunde vielleicht...


----------



## el Lingo (5. März 2007)

Klingt wirklich sehr gut, was S.D. da so vor hat. Für alle im Norden: Ich bin jetzt seit 3 Wochen im Deister unterwegs und die bauen dort sehr viel und vor allem auf einem unglaublich hohen Niveau. Ist einfach fantastisch. Heilige Schei**e habe ich beim Anblick des einen oder anderen Stunts zuerst schon sagen müssen. Also, vielleicht hat ja mal jemand Lust, dann fahren wir dort ne Runde...
Hier wieder ein paar Eindrücke (Fotos von den dicken Dingern kommen nach dem nächsten WE), der Rest ist in meiner Galerie zu sehen...


----------



## bestmove (6. März 2007)

[OFFTOPIC]
Hier gibs ein nettes Auto  ist aber gebraucht  

[/OFFTOPIC]


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (13. März 2007)

[offtopic] http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=267492[offtopic]

sorry, aber eure meinung dazu ware mir sehr willkommen !!!
rocky rider haben ja bekanntlich guten geschmack (und ist auch canadisch)
merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (14. März 2007)

@REDKING: Glückwunsch zu deinem Gewinn!!


----------



## Redking (15. März 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> @REDKING: Glückwunsch zu deinem Gewinn!!



Das schnall ich jetzt zwar nicht aber gut!
Nehme ich mal wieder die *Raff-Nixx-Kappe*.

Wieso ist das jedes Jahr das selbe???? 

Sitze hier auf glühenden Kohlen und warte das Rocky hinne macht.
Letztes Jahr ein 3Monate auf ein Komplett Rad gewartet. Okay da war ich dann halt der Erste hier im Forum.

Dieses Jahr warte ich auf einen Rahmen.  
Okay diesmal habe ich noch mit der Beschaffung der Anbauteile etwas Abwechslung. Da dieser Teil fast abgeschlossen ist wird halt die Ungeduld das Schätzchen zusammen zu bauen immer größer.
Okay in den nächsten Tagen werde ich die bestellten Teile erwarten! 

Glaubt ihr die Laufräder passen zu dem Rahmen???









Also ich will Eure Meinung wissen!
Ich denke das Rot der Fulcrums ist etwas heller als das vom Rahmen!

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Jako (15. März 2007)

......ich hätte schwarze eurus genommen - der rahmen hat auffallende laufräder nicht nötig. sowas baut man an einen einfarbigen schwarzen oder sonstwas-rahmen...... gruß jako


----------



## Jendo (15. März 2007)

Ich kann mir vorstellen das es sehr gut aussehen wird!
Auf jedenfall ist die Optik sehr elegant mit einem Hauch von aggressivität.

Und hier hat Du gewonnen: Klick mich!

mfg Robert


----------



## Redking (15. März 2007)

Danke Robert, jetzt weiss ich was Mario meinte! 

Dem Alex habt ihr aber auch schon gratuliert??

Muss ich ja eine Mail an Thomas schicken. 
Oh schon das zweite mal dieses Jahr das ich was gewonnen habe.
Und vorher 35 Jahre kein Gewinn. 

Hier der andere Gewinn passt sogar zum neuen Rad. 







Grüße
Klaus


----------



## numinisflo (19. März 2007)

Mal eine Frage an die Community: Gibt es dieses Jahr auch wieder so ein Rocky-Testcenter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (19. März 2007)

Ja gibt es. Termine weiss ich noch keine.

Definitiv kann man in RIVA und WILLINGEN testen!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (19. März 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gloeXuBQFPY


----------



## jota (19. März 2007)

tach
mich würde mal interessieren was die rockys in canada kosten,gibts da eine preisliste?


----------



## Redking (19. März 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Community: Gibt es dieses Jahr auch wieder so ein Rocky-Testcenter?



In meinem Shop wird das auch wieder stattfinden.
Mai- Juni ist wohl anvisiert. Aber ist noch in der Planung.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (20. März 2007)

http://broadbandsports.com/node/1379
http://broadbandsports.com/node/1879
http://broadbandsports.com/node/3160
http://broadbandsports.com/node/2859
http://broadbandsports.com/node/2234
durchlaufen lassen ! es lohnt sich


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. März 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Community: Gibt es dieses Jahr auch wieder so ein Rocky-Testcenter?



Hey, 

es wird wieder ein Testcenter on Tour zusätzlich zu den Festivals geben. Genaue Daten hierzu findest du auf bikeaction.de unter Testcenter.
Die Liste wird ständig aktualisiert mit neuen Terminen..

greets,


----------



## numinisflo (21. März 2007)

Danke.
Werde wohl am 31.03. in Schwäbisch Hall auf jeden Fall am Start sein!

Gruß

FLO


----------



## el Lingo (21. März 2007)

Hier mal wieder was von mir:



Mit freundlicher Unterstützung von Jako...


----------



## Jako (21. März 2007)

Gruß Jako


----------



## Sw!tch (22. März 2007)

schick....

so: da schwänzt man ein einziges ma(wirklich) die schule, um nen hip jump shapen zu gehen und was ist? der förster kommt vorbei! irgendsone alte spaziererin hat beim forstamt angerufen udn sich beschwert! förster kommt also und sagt mir höflich, das ich mit meinen kumpels alles wieder abbauen soll. ich hab ihm gesagt, das wir keinen inzigen baum zersägt, keine nädel irgendwo reingeschlagen oder dem wald sons irgendwie geschadet haben. dass wir täglich an der frischen luft sind und auch noch schön mit holz rumbasteln, anstatt vorm fernseher zu hängen. dass wir nie alleine fahren, damit der andere bescheid sagen kann ob die line frei ist.
trotzdem hat er nochmals bestätigt, dass wir abbauen sollen.

zum glück hab ich ihm meinen richtigen namen genannt,denn 3 stunden später hat er angerufen und durchgegeben, dass wir die shores stehen lassen können!

       
fazit: immer schön höflich und ehrlich sein, die welt ist dein freund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (22. März 2007)

Da hast ja noch mal Glück gehabt. Drum bau ich nur im eigenen Wald da kann  der Förster nix machen und irgendwelche Spazierer haben da sowieo nix zu melden. Aber du hast schon recht immer schön freundlich


----------



## el Lingo (22. März 2007)

So sind wir doch immer oder nicht?


----------



## bestmove (22. März 2007)

s.d schrieb:


> Da hast ja noch mal Glück gehabt. *Drum bau ich nur im eigenen Wald *da kann  der Förster nix machen und irgendwelche Spazierer haben da sowieo nix zu melden.


Is klar, das ist doch standard ... der eigene Wald mein ich


----------



## Flow.Zero (22. März 2007)

Ich bau nicht in meinem Wald... 
sondern in dem vom s.d


----------



## numinisflo (23. März 2007)

Mal eine Frage an die ganze Community:

Hat irgendjemand vor an einem der ganzen Testcenter Termine am Start zu sein?


----------



## Redking (23. März 2007)

Hallo Flo,
das von meinem Shop ist noch nicht dabei, aber an diesem Termin werde ich da sein und da das noch etwas dauert bin ich mit dem Solo  wohl dort.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## s.d (23. März 2007)

Also evtl. am Lago und wenn in Ogau dieses Jahr auch wieder eins ist dann da


----------



## Flow.Zero (23. März 2007)

Ich wäre dann evtl. auch dabei...


----------



## Redking (26. März 2007)

Hallo Leute, 

ab was für einer Gewichtsabweichung würdet ihr reklamieren, wenn ihr etwas so leicht wie möglich haben wollt??

Also ich finde das schon etwas ärgerlich, das ich jetzt mit Einsatz von noch mehr Geld diesen Mangel für mich beheben müsste! 
Ich habe schon einen Kompromiss aus Gefallen und Gewicht gemacht. 
Richtig leicht wären 250 Gramm weniger gewesen. Laut Angaben aller Hersteller. 

Über eine Antwort wäre ich froh. 


Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (26. März 2007)

Hallo Klaus

Geht es um deinen Solo-Rahmen oder wo liegt das Gewicht begraben?

FLO


----------



## Xexano (28. März 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ab was für einer Gewichtsabweichung würdet ihr reklamieren, wenn ihr etwas so leicht wie möglich haben wollt??
> 
> ...



Oh Schreck!  Erzähl!? 

In meinen Augen wäre diese Abweichung, wenn es bei deinem Rennrad wäre, inakzeptabel. Du hat mir ja gezeigt, wie teuer (tlw. echt schockierende Preise  ) diese Gewichtsersparnisse sind etc. Und bei Rennräder zählts auf Gramm genau. Wenns bei einem MTB wäre, dann wärs eigentlich noch ok...  Vorausgesetzt du meinst  mit den 250 g wirklich dein Solo-Rahmen


----------



## pollux8 (10. April 2007)

Kann mir jemand sagen,wo ich die Race-face Bearclaw Jersey Longsleeve ,das in der Bike 3/7 abgebildet war Das mit Natolook und blauen Ärmeln.So wie ich es gehört habe, kann man es nur in U.S.A. und UK bekommen.


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. April 2007)

Das Jersey stammt aus der gerade gelieferten Frühjahr/Sommer Kollektion von Race Face. Müsste bald bei deinem Händler hängen, oder du schaust mal im Internet. Der Markus (www.mt-sports.de) hat das Trikot noch vereinzelt da...

Gruß,


----------



## pollux8 (10. April 2007)

Danke für den schnellen Hinweiß: Leider zur Zeit nicht vorhanden,aber ich werde weiter nachhaken.


----------



## maple leaf (10. April 2007)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Danke für den schnellen Hinweiß: Leider zur Zeit nicht vorhanden,aber ich werde weiter nachhaken.



www.hibike.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (19. April 2007)

Ist noch irgendwer von euch beim Winterberger IXS-Cup mit dabei?


----------



## Xexano (19. April 2007)

Habe ich von BA bekommen:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> 
> sie erhalten hiermit die BIKEACTION-News von
> ...









Will anyone go there?


----------



## soederbohm (19. April 2007)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall da. Von Freitag bis Dienstag.


----------



## Flow.Zero (19. April 2007)

Ist da der Montag nicht normaler Arbeits- bzw. Schultag?
Weil sonst muss ich schwänzen


----------



## soederbohm (19. April 2007)

Ja, ist ein normaler "Schul"-Tag. Werd leider auch die Uni ausfallen lassen müssen 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MWU406 (22. April 2007)

Na wer war heute mit seinem RMX in Wildbad und hat mich nicht erkannt?-)


----------



## Scheibenheizer (10. Mai 2007)

Mir ist ja heute was passiert!

Ich arbeite doch am Flughafen in München, da bin ich immer regelmäßig im Frachtgebäude.
Jedenfalls hab ich da auf jemanden gewartet, und hab die Staplerfahrer beim be- und entladen beobachtet.
Was soll ich sagen, plötzlich fährt einer mit ner Luftfrachtpalette (ca. 4x4m) voll mit RM Bikekartons an mir vorbei!
Das waren mindestens 30 Stück, und nicht nur Frames, sondern Komplettbikes!
Leider konnte ich nicht sehen, welche es waren, dazu war ich zu weit weg.

Mir ist ja fast einer abgegangen, wollt fast einen niederschlagen und mit der Palette heimfahren


----------



## numinisflo (10. Mai 2007)

MWU406 schrieb:


> Na wer war heute mit seinem RMX in Wildbad und hat mich nicht erkannt?-)




Das war dann wahrscheinlich ich. Aber wie soll ich dich erkennen wenn ich nichtmal weiß wer du bist geschweige denn was für ein Bike du fährst???


----------



## TurboLenzen (23. Mai 2007)

Zieht euch das rein! Wunderschöne neue Rocky Bremsscheiben aus dem Hause MT-Sports. Die Dinger sehen nicht nur gut aus, sondern verzögern auch richtig knackig!!




peace,


----------



## Sw!tch (23. Mai 2007)

find ich nu ma ganz offen gesagt nicht so schön.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (23. Mai 2007)

find die ganz witzisch aber der PREIS is mal mehr als knackig ...


----------



## iNSANE! (23. Mai 2007)

Jetzt isses raus!


----------



## TurboLenzen (23. Mai 2007)

Jehaa!!


----------



## soederbohm (23. Mai 2007)

Die Scheiben sind ganz schick, aber nur bis 180mm


----------



## numinisflo (23. Mai 2007)

Die Scheiben sind ja fürchterlich furchtbar!


----------



## Osti (23. Mai 2007)

der olle Lenzen (sofern er denn noch lebt) von Radsport Lenzen in Aachen ist mal nen richtig cooler Typ... wer mal im Laden war, weiss was ich meine


----------



## Sw!tch (25. Mai 2007)

am 10. Juli kommt die erlösung: neues album von bad religion! ich wieß  
ich weiß ja nciht wies euch geht, aber für die jungs würd ich sterben


----------



## Flow.Zero (26. Mai 2007)

Jo!
schreib euch hier aus Shanghai!
Daheim is mein internet im arsch und die typen von tonline streiken 
Greetz!


----------



## s.d (26. Mai 2007)

Hey Chinamann alles kla?
was war eigentlich neulich los als wir telefoniert haben die uns da die Leitung gekappt weil wir zu viele Kommunistenwitze gemacht haben? Bis bald dann ich geh jetzt ridn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (28. Mai 2007)

Hab das neue Team-Fahrzeug in Canuck-Edition gesehen   

Sehr geländegängig und geräumig  


Schöne Pfingsten noch...


----------



## Flow.Zero (29. Mai 2007)

s.d schrieb:


> Hey Chinamann alles kla?
> was war eigentlich neulich los als wir telefoniert haben die uns da die Leitung gekappt weil wir zu viele Kommunistenwitze gemacht haben? Bis bald dann ich geh jetzt ridn



Jaja, da verstehen die echt keinen Spass.


----------



## iNSANE! (30. Mai 2007)

Hey Rocky Fans!

Jetzt die Chance für alle die einen Fullface brauchen - und dazu einen besonderen!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110133170527


----------



## rfgs (6. Juni 2007)

evtl erzähl ich nix neues,hab gerade(für die big bike liebhaber unter euch) bei www.nsmb.com gesehen,daß rocky nen DH rahmen für nächstes jahr bringen will!?man kann da bei lustigem fotopuzzles mit machen und raten was es wohl für ein hinterbausystem wird.

grüße


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Juni 2007)

Cool - will mit raten  Und sicher gewinnen


----------



## soederbohm (6. Juni 2007)

Du hast ja auch nen unfairen Vorteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (8. Juni 2007)

Für alle die es noch nicht gesehen haben:

http://www.nsmb.com/gear/rockyproto2_06_07.php


----------



## blaubaer (8. Juni 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Für alle die es noch nicht gesehen haben:
> 
> http://www.nsmb.com/gear/rockyproto2_06_07.php




aber das unterrohr sieht zum :kotz:  aus, hoffe das ändert noch  
möcht mir nächst jahr einen neuen DH-rahmen zulegen ...


----------



## numinisflo (8. Juni 2007)

Schließe mich der Meinung aus der Schweiz an, das Unterrohr ist wirklich katastrophal und auch sonst noch kein Hit - zum Glück noch im Prototypenstadium. 
Bei allen optischen Komponenten, welche ja durchaus eine Rolle spielen, sollte wirklich das Gewicht einige Klassen unter dem des RMX liegen, denn dies ist dann auch der Punkt der den momentanen Unterschied zu der Konkurrenz ausmacht.


----------



## BlueCloud (8. Juni 2007)

blöde frage,woher weiß man das es nen RM ist?so schlecht sieht esnun auch nicht aus,gibt da schlimmeres....sieht mit irgendwas ähnlich aus,aber ich weiß nicht so recht an was ich da so denke^^


----------



## Sw!tch (8. Juni 2007)

ach du ********..............

beim 2. blick und finger aufm unterrohr siehts ganz geil aus eigentlich


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Juni 2007)

ja ähm........ich warte mal bis das Endprodukt kommt!
Bissher muss ich sagen......sieht es nicht ganz so toll aus.
Ja das Unterrohr sollte gerade sein. Und der Hinterbau sieht auch noch merkwürdig aus.

Naja mal abwarten


----------



## meth3434 (8. Juni 2007)

Woher man weiss dass es en RM is? Steht dick auf den Seiten von denen die Bilder stammen und ist auch schon von Rocky bestätigt (siehe nsmb.com)....

Es ist ein prototyp ohne lack und voll mit Dreck, bin mal gespannt was ihr nach der Eurobike hier so postet.....

Begeistert bin ich auch nicht, aber zu weit sollte man sich nicht ausm fenster lehnen!

meth


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Juni 2007)

Ideal bei dieser Bauweise ist dass Schmutz sich zentral um Dämpfer und Lager anlagern und damit der Schwerpunkt zentral ist


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Juni 2007)

Würde wohl auch ins Rock and Action passen...aber nachdem es auf Meth3434's Santa Cruz V10 passiert ist: Die unschöne Seite unseres Sports  Nach massiver  Aktion

Vor dem Einrichten




Nach dem Einrichten




Ekelig - am Tag danach dann...




Offensichtlich: Zeh gebrochen, Gelenk angemoshed, Nagel putt, und der andere Zeh ist auch nicht ganz rund 
Viel Spass!


----------



## Dome_2001 (8. Juni 2007)

leckere Sache. Dann viel Spaß beim ausheilen lassen. LAufen macht doch sicherlich richtig spaß ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (8. Juni 2007)

Der Mathias hat aber auch einen hässlichen Zeh.


----------



## neikless (9. Juni 2007)

kleines update
die wohl beste + leichte kefü
jetzt auch mit bash
habe dazu einen bash zersägt funzt prima !


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Juni 2007)

Du hast den Bas dazu zersägt? Ich werde die Mordkomission informieren!

Nee, ernsthaft: Gute Lösung - ist der Donut aber nicht sowieso dabei?


----------



## neikless (11. Juni 2007)

http://nsmb.com/gear/rockyproto2_06_07.php
rockies neues DH bike


----------



## blaubaer (11. Juni 2007)

wieder ein Bild gefunden  

unter Traildevils 



>



man beachte die löcher für die dämpferaufnahme am rahmen ?!?


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Juni 2007)

Blaubaer,du Toller,danke! 

Wenn ich das richtig sehe,hat sich mein Hauptproblem,bzgl. integriertem Steuersatz,schon mal erledigt...zum Glück.Und na ja,das fette Steuerrohr fällt mit Doppelbrücke auch nicht mehr sooo auf.Hmm... ich verspüre schon wieder leichte Unvernunft in mir


----------



## Jendo (11. Juni 2007)

Wenn das mal nicht behindert ausschaut, dann weiß ich auch nicht...!





Rocky sollte Rohrfrei benutzen damit der krumme Müll aufhört!
Kann mich überhaupt nicht mit dem Rohrsatz anfreunden.
Klar ist es ein Prototyp, aber das ist eher ein Unfallwagen.
Sorry für die harten Worte.
Jendo


----------



## numinisflo (11. Juni 2007)

Danke für die Bilder.
Ich finde den Frame bis jetzt auch noch keine Schönheit, aber wenn er im Enddefekt so wird wie ich ihn mir anhand des Bildes vorstellen kann würde ich unter Umständen jemanden kennen der das Ding sofort bestellt...


----------



## blaubaer (11. Juni 2007)

je länger man das ding ansieht, je weniger hässlich find ichs  

jetzt wären nur noch ein paar infos von gutem nutzen, 1.preis, 2.federweg und 3.gewicht und wenn alles stimmt ...

... 3, 2, 1, meins 


um noch was in die welt zu setzen : hab letzten samstag vernommen dass 2008 die modelle Switch und RMX nicht mehr im Sortiment sind bei Rocky Mountain, wieviel daran wirklichkeit ist keine ahnnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (12. Juni 2007)

inzwischen find ichs echt supergeil! danke für die super bilder....

 da gibts n paar geile bilder von nem rocky, und wessen demo findet man im bikemarkt?


----------



## Xexano (12. Juni 2007)

Jeez, desto länger ich mir das DH-Bike (was für einen Namen wird es wohl bekommen?) anschaue, desto mehr gefällt mir es! Der Hinterbau und dieses Dämpfersystem sieht richtig futuristisch aus (Spitze Formen etc.)! So etwas mag ich! 

Nur der Knick vorne sieht optisch immer noch aus, als wäre man irgendwo dagegen gedonnert... 
Das ist aber Gewöhnungssache! Einfach mal abwarten, vielleicht kommt ja noch etwas tolles bei raus! Preis wäre auch sehr interessant... (und ein Sponsor!  )


----------



## Nofaith (12. Juni 2007)

Also ich find diese neuen Rohr-Sätze(DH-Bike, New New Slayer, Element und Vertex) passen nicht so recht zu Rocky Mountain. Früher hatten Rocky's ein "klassiches" Design, eine klare Formensprache. Deshalb wollt ich immer ein Element haben und bin froh das ich 2006 gekauft hab.

Mittlerweile verkommen die Bikes zu Rohrgeflechten wie sie schon mal vor einiger Zeit in Mode waren. Speziell beim Vertex und Element find ich diese gebogenen Unterrohre zum K...zen. Was soll das bringen? Mehr Stabilität? Wohl kaum, da sie nur bei den kleinen Rahmen mit dem Oberrohr verschweisst sind. Mehr Einbauraum für'ne Gabel, bei den beiden Bikes eher nicht nötig.

RMX und Switch einstellen? Das wär ja ein Hammer, zwei Modelle auf einen Schlag vom Markt und als Ersatz New New Slayer plus DH-Bike? Erstmal warten ob nicht nach 'nem Jahr wieder was völlig überarbeitetes von RM kommt.


----------



## maple leaf (12. Juni 2007)

@Meth3434

GUTE BESSERUNG! Sieht echt ganz ganz lägger aus!

Zu RM Prototyp:

Gefällt mir persönlich nicht so dolle! Erinnert mich irgendwie an ein Balfa, aber wenn es von der performance an ein Balfa rankommt dann ist es natürlich eine korrekte Alternative für so Jungs wie den Soulbrother...!


----------



## Xexano (13. Juni 2007)

Naja, für die DH-Prototype-Fans: Ein kleiner Wallpaper (nix besonderes)...  

Für eine größere Auflösung bitte auf das Bild klicken:




Wenn man das als Desktophintergrund hat, gewöhnt man sich recht schnell an das Bike... und dann findet man vielleicht sogar die Optik gut...  

Also, mir gefällt das Teil immer mehr...


----------



## blaubaer (13. Juni 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Also, mir gefällt das Teil immer mehr...



sag ich ja ... damals als die Demo reihe von speci raus kam gings etlichen anderen ja auch so, und heute hat jeder 3. eins   
was ich zwar nicht hoffen will dass das beim rocky-DH`ler auch so wird, man will ja auf eine art einzigartig sein  

zum rahmen, in gewisser weise, hat das ding 2 ähnlichkeiten mit dem rmx, oberrohr und dämpferlage, immer noch waagerecht über umlenkhebel ?! die umlenkhebel kommen von den new slayer mod. 
das unterohr ist sicher am gewöhnungsbedürftigsten, hat aber sicher auch seine vorteile, wenn man sichs lange genug ansieht, sieht man vorteile, ev. kürzerer radstand bei der form möglich ?? was das bike ja wendiger macht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (13. Juni 2007)

Mir fällt bei dem Teil eine dicke Macke auf.... 

... wie will man den Dämpfer vernünftig einstellen und aufpumpen können?  

Und leider wird das Teil erst dann verkäuflich sein, wenn ich keine DH-Tracks in meiner Umgebung habe... was soll ich mit einem DH-Bike in einer flachen Englandlandschaft? 

Nochwas: Wie ich gehört habe, fährt Scott Beaumont das Teil. Wird er also jetzt offiziell von Rocky Mountain gesponsort? Sind da noch mehr DHler für RM vertreten? (Außer Fro-Wade?)


Und ich bin hier auf noch ein Bild vom Slayer-Prototype gestossen:




Was fährt denn Wade für eine Größe? 16''?


----------



## numinisflo (13. Juni 2007)

Scott Beaumont ist beispielsweise auch Vize-Europameister im 4X für und mit Rocky geworden, fährt den DH-Prototypen usw. - von daher liegt der Gedanke an Sponsoring wohl nahe......


----------



## Jendo (13. Juni 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> s
> das unterohr ist sicher am gewöhnungsbedürftigsten, hat aber sicher auch seine vorteile, wenn man sichs lange genug ansieht, sieht man vorteile, ev. kürzerer radstand bei der form möglich ?? was das bike ja wendiger macht ...


Also für einen kürzeren Radstand braucht man nicht so ein komisches Unterrohr bauen, da könnte man einfach kürzere Rohre nehmen und gut ist Oder einfach das Hinterrad mit einem variablen Ausfallende ausstatten damit sich jeder selbst sein Radstand wählen kann.




Xexano schrieb:


> Nochwas: Wie ich gehört habe, fährt Scott Beaumont das Teil. Wird er also jetzt offiziell von Rocky Mountain gesponsort? Sind da noch mehr DHler für RM vertreten? (Außer Fro-Wade?)



Der Flo hat es ja schon geschrieben. Hier nochmal ein Bildchen davon:


----------



## Sw!tch (16. Juni 2007)

diese fiesen gemeinen beamten. wir wollen doch nur wieder northshores fahren


----------



## Tim Simmons (18. Juni 2007)

edit...sinnloser post sry^^


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (21. Juni 2007)

hallo freude der schmerzhaften freizeitbeschaeftigung hier mein neuester clou



das war tag 1. mittlerweile entwickelt sich ein praechtiges farbenspiel !
weitere bilder folgen falls interesse besteht !?


----------



## Soulbrother (21. Juni 2007)

*NO PAIN,NO GAIN !   ​*In diesem Sinne wünsche ich dir ganz schnelle Heilung!


----------



## bike-it-easy (21. Juni 2007)

Mann,
das schaut ja aus, als ob du dir da ein Alien ranzüchtest  

Auch von mir gute Genesung

bike-it-easy


----------



## el Lingo (21. Juni 2007)

Wie bekommt man so eine Beule??? 
Gute Besserung kann ich da nur sagen


----------



## numinisflo (21. Juni 2007)

Gute Besserung auch von mir. Sieht furchtbar aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (21. Juni 2007)

wahnsinn! gute besserung...


----------



## Jan1210 (21. Juni 2007)

shit mann, wie hast du denn die beule hingekriegt?? sieht echt schmerzhaft aus!! GUTE BESSERUNG 
greeeeeeez jan


----------



## maple leaf (21. Juni 2007)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> hallo freude der schmerzhaften freizeitbeschaeftigung hier mein neuester clou
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AAAAAAAAAAlter sieht das fett aus! 

Werde mir auch aus Stylegründen ne Bowlingkugel implantieren lassen! 

Jetzt mal im Ernst, wie hast Du das denn wieder geschafft? 

Fall bitte nicht nochmal darauf, sonst platzt das Teil auf!

bas


----------



## schlappmacher (26. Juni 2007)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> hallo freude der schmerzhaften freizeitbeschaeftigung hier mein neuester clou
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann nur hoffen, Du warst _ damit _ sofort beim Arzt zur eingehenden Untersuchung.

Gute Besserung,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (28. Juni 2007)

ja leider erst mal 500$ zahlen um dann zu erfahren 
das sie so gut wie nicht machen koennen nach einer woche blutabsaugen
hat wenig gebracht wird noch einige monate dauern aber kann wieder fahren - live is pain !
**** that - takle care - fave fun boys !


----------



## rumpf (29. Juni 2007)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> ja leider erst mal 500$ zahlen um dann zu erfahren
> das sie so gut wie nicht machen koennen nach einer woche blutabsaugen
> hat wenig gebracht wird noch einige monate dauern aber kann wieder fahren - live is pain !
> **** that - takle care - fave fun boys !



Immernoch Bäh egal wie oft man`s sich anschaut mach mal`n neues Foto 
hoff`s wird wieder


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (30. Juni 2007)

update: nach blutabsaugen - infection jetzt jeden tag Krankenhaus und Tropf ... Fuggshidsheiss


----------



## haural (30. Juni 2007)

Oh mann, hab ja scho lang nichts mehr hier im Forum geschrieben. Aber erst das Rocky mit Ransomdesign und dann noch die Taille...mir tut beides weh. Wünsche auf jeden Fall eine schnelle gute Besserung.


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Juli 2007)

Was sind wir doch alle für Weicheier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (3. Juli 2007)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> update: nach blutabsaugen - infection jetzt jeden tag Krankenhaus und Tropf ... Fuggshidsheiss



komm mal lieber wieder nach germany! hier wissen wenigstens die Ärzte was sie tun! 

take care bas


----------



## Sw!tch (5. Juli 2007)




----------



## Flow.Zero (12. Juli 2007)

Irgendwann wenn ich mal Geld hab kauf ich mir das auch!


----------



## Monday (29. Juli 2007)

Moin,

wenn jemand einen Händler kennt, der noch ein 06er Vertex Team in 18,5" und/oder Element Team in 18" hat, bitte pm mit Name & Telefonnr.

Danke!


----------



## Soulbrother (4. August 2007)

Bissl was vom Urlaub,schee wars


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. August 2007)

du wagst es die hier hochzuladen? 
wirklich sehr sehr schöne Bilder  
echt ein Traum....wieso habe ich keine Freundin mit nem Lady Slayer?

oh man ich brauche auch Urlaub

cu
Niko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (4. August 2007)

Der eine braucht aber noch ein paar Höhenmeter, finde ich


----------



## Rocklandbiker (4. August 2007)

e scheee ärschel


----------



## Soulbrother (4. August 2007)

Man mag es wirklich nicht glauben,aber der Schein trügt,der Rudi ist verdammt fit!


----------



## Flow.Zero (5. August 2007)

haha, scheint echt spass gemacht zu haben! Wirklich schöne bilder!
V.a. das letzte mit den verschwommenen Bikes im hintergrund 

Edit: Das muss ich hier mal festhalten hahaha: http://cgi.ebay.de/26er-Rocky-Mount...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Soulbrother (18. August 2007)

FLOWBIKER und ich haben heute auf unseren hometrails gespielt:

*NEW SLAYER vs. PIPELINE *​


----------



## Sw!tch (27. August 2007)

boa das pipeline sieht echt so dermaßen geil aus... jetzt von der optik her auch kein bsisschen veraltet neben dem sxc! traumteil...


----------



## Xexano (27. August 2007)

Beim Flowbiker stimmt mit der Kette etwas nicht


----------



## xtobix (2. September 2007)

weiß nicht wie alt das video schon ist:
http://www.silverfish-uk.com/articles.php?articleshow=840

lackiert und geschweißt wird noch an 2006 rahmen.
ein 2007 element ist auch zu sehen.
ist das auch das video, was auf der dvd war, die es zu den bikes gab?


----------



## Soulbrother (7. September 2007)

Falls ihr euch die MTB-WM in Schottland anschauen wollt,dann klickt euch rein:
http://www.mtb-rider.net
seit 21.00 läuft  FourCross und am Sonntag 13.30 gibts DH


----------



## MotörBike (9. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,

gut, als Scott-Schrott Biker hab' ich hier zwar nix zu suchen, aber das ist auch nicht mein Anliegen.

Seit 1 1/2 Jahren bin ich dabei, eine RM Fan-Page zu basteln, d.h., ich habe Unmengen von Fotos gesammelt, Kataloge runtergeladen, das Gesamtkonzept entwickelt, Rahmen und Bikes nach Jahrgängen katalogisiert, Wallpaper und Banner gesammelt, die gesamte RM Geschichte recherchiert und neu geschrieben, sowie natürlich eine Menge Zeit investiert.
Jetzt habe ich keine Zeit mehr dazu (Beruf) und suche auf diesem Weg jemanden, der meine Idee fortführt.
Sollte jemand Interesse haben, einfach eine PN an mich schreiben; ich brenn die Daten dann auf CD-ROM, zum verschicken.

LG...Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (10. September 2007)

Wow klingt gut. Ich denke da finden sich sicher Interessenten - vll bin ich ja selber einer.
Find ich toll, was Du Dir da für eine Arbeit gemacht hast.


----------



## meth3434 (12. September 2007)

Hey Motörbike, finde ich auch super was du dir da für ne arbeit machst, hoffentlich findet sich jemand der zeit und technisches know how hat um das weiterzuführen, wäre schade drum!

Mir is grad langweilig, also hab ich mal ein Gruppenbild meines Fuhrpark gemacht! Haben sich ganz gut verändert vom letzten mal bis heute....

fui streng





Bewertung immer gern gesehen,
good night
meth


----------



## numinisflo (12. September 2007)

Grauenvoll.


----------



## MotörBike (13. September 2007)

Tja, ich hatte zwar eine PN bekommen, aber bisher erfolgte keine Resonanz auf meine Antwort. Es wäre wirklich toll, wenn jemand meine Arbeit umsetzen kann, bzw. fortführen könnte, um sie später online zustellen. Ich habe wirklich keine Zeit mehr und es wäre schade drum

@meth3434 = sehr geil, Dein Intense Tazer (die anderen natürlich auch)

LG...Matthias, Ex 6.6 Biker


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. September 2007)

Kennt ihr noch den Film "The 6th Day" mit Arnold Schwarzenegger?

Ich habe da gerade ein altes RM6/7 gesichtete. Das hängt bei seinem Freund im Wohnzimmer neben der Dukebox.   
Ist ja sehr geil


----------



## iNSANE! (14. September 2007)

Jo stimmt - fiel mir damals schon auf. Un das paar Zehntel Sekunden...aber die Silhouette war halt sehr "distinctive".


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. September 2007)

hehe genau, das sticht sofort ins Auge  
ist sogar eine Doppelbrücke verbaut


----------



## iNSANE! (14. September 2007)

Ja, Früher war das ja fast noch "Standard" - am besten eine Mr. T oder noch geiler eine Super T wie bei den Fros - die Monster T war dann eher wieder wack  Singlecrowns waren ja da so bis "nur" 130mm unterwegs.


----------



## Sw!tch (14. September 2007)

ne echt jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (17. September 2007)

gerade gesehen ; Race Face 2008  Online bei BikeAction


----------



## subdiver (17. September 2007)

Die Evolve-Kurbel XC von 2007 sieht besser und wertiger aus,
als die Neue 2008er auf dem Foto.
Was mir auffällt, alle neuen RF-Kurbeln haben den Schriftzug nur noch aufgeklebt,
anstatt herauspoliert.


----------



## Sw!tch (17. September 2007)

Hier mal ein Bild von den neuen Rocky Mtn Teamfahrern. Da in der Branche ja immer mehr nach Image gesponsort wird und der Trend wieder in Richtung -Big Mountain Riding- geht, waren diese beiden Pornostars wie geschaffen für den Job!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. September 2007)

junge...jetzt hast du meine Geheimidentität verraten.
Eigentlich sollten nur die 3 Rockys fotografiert werden.... 

hehe ja schön wärs. 
Big Mountain Style FOREVER!!!


----------



## el Lingo (18. September 2007)

Ihr beiden habt auch einen an der Waffel!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. September 2007)

bloß gut das er die anderen nicht hochgeladen hat

ja wenn man "normal" wäre, wäre es doch langweilig oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (18. September 2007)

:d


----------



## iNSANE! (26. September 2007)

Hallo,

etwas in eigener Sache: Ich verkaufe meinen DT SWISS EX1750 aus meinem Nomad. Fotos in der Gallery. Bei Interesse einfach email!
Gruß, Felix


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Oktober 2007)

so, es ist soweit.
Der Sw!tch und ich fahren dieses Wochenende das letzte mal in diesem Jahr nach Winterberg. Samstag und Sonntag. Wetter soll top werden.
Vielleicht kommt ja noch der ein oder andere mit dazu.

cu
Niko


----------



## TinglTanglTom (8. Oktober 2007)

kollege aus frankfurt war heute zu besuch ( ja sein sattel wird noch getauscht  )


----------



## TinglTanglTom (9. Oktober 2007)

da bin ich wohl in der zeile verrutscht gestern, bei gelegenheit kannt das wer löschen


----------



## Sw!tch (16. Oktober 2007)

Wo neulich das Thema "leichte Felgen" hier aufgetaucht ist, von mir nach dem Wochenende in Wberg nochmal ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht zu den EX721.
Sie sind natürlich längst nicht so steif wie meine vorherigen Doubletracks, aber noch völlig ausreichend. In die linke Flanke am Hinterrad hab ich mir zwei Dellen reingehauen - bin an dem Sonntag aber auch nur und ziemlich rücksichtslos den DH gefahren ... hat dafür jedoch nur ne minimale 8. Vorne keine Probleme alles top... werd also auf sehr lange sicht hin gesehen hinten auf die 823 umsteigen.
Bei dem Gewicht natürlich trotzdem sehr empfehlenswert
... und sie sehen toll aus.


----------



## Sw!tch (18. Oktober 2007)




----------



## maple leaf (18. Oktober 2007)

@neikless, Ohlenschleyer alias Stalthrider,

 ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG WÜNSCHE ICH DIR 

Bleib bloß nicht so wie Du bist und feier noch schön!   

bas


----------



## Sw!tch (18. Oktober 2007)

jo man dann auch mal aus dem hohen Norden alles Gute!


----------



## numinisflo (19. Oktober 2007)

Alles Gute auch von mir Niklas - hau rein und viel Spaß beim feiern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (19. Oktober 2007)

*vielen dank !!! *


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Oktober 2007)

hey hey....alles Gute nachträglich von mir.
"Keep on riding"


----------



## maple leaf (26. Oktober 2007)

Mein neues Winterhobby!





Vielen Vielen DANK Ni*K*o für das geile designe! 

Ist echt richtig cool geworden! Ich mach da aber noch deemax drauf! 

bas


----------



## iNSANE! (26. Oktober 2007)

Hehe. Geil, sowas rockt doch. Damit kannst Du dann ganz Pro7 Galileo EXTREME mäßig mittels miniramp übers Hausdach springen - sehr krass


----------



## maple leaf (26. Oktober 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Hehe. Geil, sowas rockt doch. Damit kannst Du dann ganz Pro7 Galileo EXTREME mäßig mittels miniramp übers Hausdach springen - sehr krass



ahh hast Du auch gesehen!  War schon ne nette action von den Jungs. Ich werde mich erstmal an einem box transfer in winterberg versuchen!


----------



## iNSANE! (26. Oktober 2007)

Fand's krass wie gut die Dinger in der Luft steuerbar sind  Will dann Fotos!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Oktober 2007)

Niko mit "K"  
ja bitte bitte...ja die Fotos will ich auch sehen hehe

cu


----------



## maple leaf (26. Oktober 2007)

Wird noch dauern mit den pics! Werde wohl Ende Dez. die ganzen Komponeten haben und dann gehts an den Zusammenbau bzw. an die canuck Lackierung!

cheers abs


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Oktober 2007)

so auch mal wieder was neues von mir.  

Außnahmsweise mal kein Computerfake  
Nach 1 Woche im Keller und am Schneidetisch, ist das bei herausgekommen.
Mein neuer Dirt Helm. War eine ganz schöne Fummelarbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (27. Oktober 2007)

Sieht gut aus! Erinnert mich an den jungen Troy Lee


----------



## decolocsta (27. Oktober 2007)

Helm ist geil...

Das RC Car gefällt auch, hab ich auch mal lang gemacht, hatte extrem viel Autos Elektro und Verbrenner, jedoch keiner wollte mit mir spielen, dann hab ich das zeuch verkauft und mir mein erstes richtiges Bike gekauft...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Oktober 2007)

juchu, und heute ist mein neues Trikot gekommen. Frisch aus den USA
passt farblich auch sehr gut zu meiner braunen Oakley Hose


----------



## decolocsta (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich liebe es....


----------



## Sw!tch (30. Oktober 2007)

ich auch

und wem hast dus zu verdanken


----------



## iNSANE! (6. November 2007)

Hey Jungs,

falls es einen interessiert: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=77240&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (6. November 2007)




----------



## Dome_2001 (7. November 2007)

An alle Downhiller:

Hab endlich mal eine Möglichkeit gefunden über den Winter im warmen zu trainieren


----------



## Soulbrother (7. November 2007)

Hab ich kürzlich in meiner Bäbber-Schublade gefunden......und wo der hin muß war ja wohl sofort klar


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. November 2007)

hehe sehr geil. Werde ich morgen gleich mal ausprobieren  

so, vergesst meine Planung mit dem Slayer SS.

Ich habe soeben einen schönen nagelneuen Slayer Cult Rahmen erstanden.
Alle guten Dinge sind  Special Editions  

Erst mal wird alles vom Proceed umgebaut. Nach und nach werden, die im Slayer SS aufgelisteten Parts, verbaut.

http://www.radbar.ch/images/news/big/phpjPPyAh.jpg


----------



## iNSANE! (7. November 2007)

Geil geil geil! CULT ist der Wahnsinn...ich hoffe Du hast Dir schon "Love removal machine" von gleichnamiger Band gesaugt  Ich denke Du kennst ja den Hintergrund oder?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. November 2007)

ähm...äh...ich muss zugeben...den Hintergrund weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Soulbrother (7. November 2007)

Schäm dich  

*"She said,do all those things that you do to me,You know what I mean boy.
Do all those things that you do to me,yeah-Love removal-Love removal machine..."   *
Ian Astbury-The Cult


Glückwunsch!Kein schlechter Preis dafür 
Überhaupt ist es schon wieder heftig zu sehen wie das Rockyrüsten auf vollen Touren läuft-der Flowbiker hat am Wochenende auch einen Switchrahmen beim Selben wie du erstanden.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. November 2007)

danke.
ja das ist jetzt aber erst mal der letzte Rahmen. Nun habe ich alle 3 Hauptbereiche abgedeckt. Nun muss ich am RMX 2-3 Sachen tunen und das Slayer dann nach und nach mit schönen Parts perfektionieren.
Erste Fotos wird es wohl ende nächster Woche geben, wenn der Rahmen bis dahin kommt.


----------



## iNSANE! (8. November 2007)

So isses Soulbro 
Mr. Freeride - ich hoffe Du berücksichtigst meinen Kommentar zu Deinem Proceed


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. November 2007)

Rote Pedalen?????? oh nein..
Der Sattel kommt definitiv weg ja  
Hauptfarben werden schwarz und rot (Hope).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (8. November 2007)

Geil, dann bin ich ja mal sehr gespannt wies am Ende aussieht  Sicher geil...*träum*


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. November 2007)

wird wohl bis Mai dauern bis es komplett fertig aufgepimpt ist  
Aber wir treffen uns ja auch zum Saisonopening in Oberammergau, oder wie war das


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8. November 2007)

Mein neues Hobby für  die kalte Jahreszeit ist auch endlich da


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. November 2007)

oh ja geil...mein Glückwunsch... 
bin schon auf den Aufbau gespannt.
Was soll den verbaut werden?


----------



## decolocsta (8. November 2007)

neues Hobby für die kalte Jahreszeit??? Baust du wohl bis zum Frühjahr auf?


----------



## Soulbrother (8. November 2007)

Ich sag´s ja...Rockyrüsten an allen Ecken und Enden  
Geiles RMX  ...bin auch gespannt wie es wird!


----------



## bestmove (8. November 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich sag´s ja...Rockyrüsten an allen Ecken und Enden
> Geiles RMX  ...bin auch gespannt wie es wird!



Ja ja, eben die guten alten Modelle sichern


----------



## Sw!tch (8. November 2007)




----------



## Sw!tch (11. November 2007)

falls ihr grad seelische schmerzen und/oder persönliche probleme habt, hier ist jemand den ihr dafür umnieten könn    :

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=78103&sort=1&cat=2&page=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. November 2007)

boah ey, gehts noch???
Na immer hin hat er eine Vorderradbremse


----------



## coma1976 (13. November 2007)

hat jemand n paar infos zum rm9
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=77986&sort=1&cat=2&page=5


im netz gibs kaum infos...thx


----------



## Soulbrother (13. November 2007)

Das Teil gab´s nur in der einen Größe und die fällt echt riesig aus. 
Was genau willst du denn wissen?


----------



## coma1976 (13. November 2007)

die geo wird ähnlich dem rm7 sein oder gewicht wahrscheinlich auch?
baujahr , haltbarkeit der schwinge?....
lohnt sich soon alter hobel überhaupt?sieht schon lecker aus finde ich


----------



## Soulbrother (13. November 2007)

Also,
Bj. 2002,nur als Rahmen in Gr.18" erhältlich,UVP 3590,-

Steuerrohrwinkel: RM7-68,5°/RM9-67,9°
Sitzrohrwinkel: RM7 bei 18"-73°/RM9-72,5°
Horiz.Oberrohrlänge: RM7 bei 18"-590mm/RM9-595mm
Länge St.-rohr: RM7 bei 18"-115mm/RM9-130mm
Länge Kettenstreben: RM7 bei 18"-448mm/RM9-459mm
Innenlager unter Achsmitte: RM7 bei 18"-7mm/RM9-minus 20mm
Radstand: RM7 bei 18"-1126mm/RM9-1160mm
Schrittfreiheit: RM7 bei 18"-780mm/RM9-840mm

Wie gesagt,der Hirsch ist lang wie ein Bus und das Innenlager ist viel zu hoch,knapp 3cm höher als beim 7er und damit ist der Schwerpunkt jenseits von gut und böse.Siehe Schrittfreiheit!
Ich glaube unter 1,95m und einem 88er Schritt hat man damit keinen Spaß!


----------



## blaubaer (14. November 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Wie gesagt,der Hirsch ist lang wie ein Bus und das Innenlager ist viel zu hoch,knapp 3cm höher als beim 7er und damit ist der Schwerpunkt jenseits von gut und böse.Siehe Schrittfreiheit!
> Ich glaube unter 1,95m und einem 88er Schritt hat man damit keinen Spaß!




von der körpergrösse her gehts schon kleiner  kollege fährt eins ...

nachteile vom rahmen sind halt Hinterbau; der knochen ist noch anfälliger als bei Rm7 und co., ist ja auch nicht wirklich ein langer dämpfer verbaut, damit sind die kräfte vom übersetzungsverhltniss etwas höher, vorteil wäre wenn div. hinterbauteile vom verkäufer vorhanden wären  
ein weiterer nachteil ist die schwinge - oberkant und kette, die meisten die ich sah, hatten eigenkontruktionen verbaut; das problem ist, dass es schnell mal vorkommt dass es einem die kette nach unten zieht, zwischen reifen und hinterbau ...    


aber sonst ein geiles "KultBike" aus meinen augen ...
hätt mir auch noch jenes reingezogen, wenn noch eins verfügbar gewesen wäre im jahr 2004, bevor das RMX zur welt kam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (14. November 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> falls ihr grad seelische schmerzen und/oder persönliche probleme habt, hier ist jemand den ihr dafür umnieten könn    :
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=78103&sort=1&cat=2&page=1



Bilder vom rumspringen, im Text schreibt er das sogar 360 klar gehen usw. und im gleichen Atemzug "das Bike wurde nicht misshandelt"  warsch. auf Anfrage kommt sowas wie "das Rad wurde nur auf Asphalt beweg"


----------



## bestmove (16. November 2007)

Ok, wer von Euch ist Schotte?   

Fahrradfetischist angeklagt

Der Fahrradfetischist hatte sich mit dem Objekt seiner Begierde in der schottischen Stadt Ayr in einem Hotelzimmer vergnügt. Dummerweise öffneten zwei Zimmermädchen die Tür, als sich niemand auf ihr Klopfen meldete. Sie sahen, wie der Mann mit heruntergelassenen Hosen an dem Rad seine Hüften bewegte und riefen die Polizei, die ihn der "schweren sexuellen Ruhestörung" beschuldigte. Zudem gingen sie davon aus, dass er sich absichtlich von den Hotelangestellten habe erwischen lassen.


----------



## numinisflo (17. November 2007)

Ich weiß wer es war, möchte es aber dem Herrn Jendo zuliebe nicht sagen.


----------



## neikless (18. November 2007)

RMX 24" slopestyle ... allein der aufbau ist schon eine misshandlung 
...sind wir jetzt beim MTB bei supermoto angekommen ? (nix gegen supermoto /motoX)

entschuldigt mich bitte ich geh mal kurz :kotz:


----------



## Xexano (18. November 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Ok, wer von Euch ist Schotte?
> 
> Fahrradfetischist angeklagt
> 
> Der Fahrradfetischist [...]





> Anwalt Scott riet Liebhabern unbelebter Objekte im Falle von Entdeckung, sich nicht wegen Ruhestörung durch Sex schuldig zu bekennen, sondern auf ihre Privatsphäre zu pochen. "Unter dieser Voraussetzung sollte sie nichts von dieser Art Beschäftigung abhalten."



 

Los Leute, treibt es weiter mit euren Bikes!


----------



## bordo (26. November 2007)

hey ihr freaks.... was soll der shit mit meinem rmx?? nur weil mein bike nicht so aufgebaut worden ist wie ihr euch das vorstellt heisst nicht gleich das es  mist sein muss... voll die bike-helden und bad boys ihr im forum... geht lieber biken... oh ja die wo mich umnieten wollen im 08 bin ich in winterberg an den dirtmasters können ja was abmachen...


----------



## decolocsta (26. November 2007)

bordo schrieb:


> hey ihr freaks.... was soll der shit mit meinem rmx?? nur weil mein bike nicht so aufgebaut worden ist wie ihr euch das vorstellt heisst nicht gleich das es  mist sein muss... voll die bike-helden und bad boys ihr im forum... geht lieber biken... oh ja die wo mich umnieten wollen im 08 bin ich in winterberg an den dirtmasters können ja was abmachen...




ok, da hol ich dich, bin zu erkennen an meinem Schwarzen Mantel und Hut, trage anstatt meiner rechten Hand einen Haken und weiß immernoch was du mit deinem RMX getan hast....


----------



## Sw!tch (26. November 2007)

ich bin mal so freundlich und porste die PM nicht, die er mir geschrieben hat.

nur eine frage jungs... muss ich mich dafür anmachen lassen, dass ich sowas http://bmstatic.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/data/2/79923Nora_Privat_056-large.jpg
noch nie probiert hat?


----------



## decolocsta (26. November 2007)

kannst sie aber gern an mich weiterposten, ich kann schweigen wie ein grab


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. November 2007)

hihi
ich habe sie gelesen.....boah ist das wieder schlecht!
Wie kann man nur sooo durch sein? Ich verstehe solche gedanken einfach nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2007)

Sieht man doch am Bike das der ein wenig neben dran ist.....


----------



## lamerson (27. November 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> falls ihr grad seelische schmerzen und/oder persönliche probleme habt, hier ist jemand den ihr dafür umnieten könn    :
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=78103&sort=1&cat=2&page=1





ist ja auch nicht gerade nett was du da geschrieben hast,
tendiert so richtung flamewar.


----------



## Sw!tch (27. November 2007)

erstens denk ich kommts ganz gut rüber, dass das scherzhaft gemeint ist, und zweitens, tuts mir ja leid. bin halt nur ein doofer FAN und kann nicht fahren


----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2007)

FAN!!!!!! diese worte werden dich auf ewig verfolgen....FAN.....fan.fan.fan<---echo


----------



## Sw!tch (27. November 2007)

hoffentlich kommt der schwarze mann mit dem haken auch bei mir vorbei, und erlöst mich 

naja jungs... bin riden. im dunkeln? ja im dunkeln! juchu!


----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2007)

Harte Sau du... 

muss noch 1 std. Arbeiten, fällt bei mir dh. ins Wasser....im Dunkeln ist iwi doof...


----------



## lamerson (27. November 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> erstens denk ich kommts ganz gut rüber, dass das scherzhaft gemeint ist, und zweitens, tuts mir ja leid. bin halt nur ein doofer FAN und kann nicht fahren





leider lassen sich hier manche leute schnell gehen was die wahl ihrer worte betrifft,
die netiquette bleibt deswegen manchmal auf der strecke,

fahren kannst du sehr wohl !
aber das hat nichts mit deiner menschlichkeit zu tun,
und wenn es dir leid tut, dann entschuldige dich doch einfach, anstatt die sache weiter zu forcieren.

ich habe dies nicht als persönlichen angriff geschrieben,
und ich finde es ziemlich "uncool" sich über die geschmäcker anderer leute auszulassen,
jedes bike hat seine berechtigung und ist nach den individuellen vorstellungen des besitzers zusammengestellt worden.

nur weil manche räder nicht in die vorstellungskraft anderer leute hineinpassen heisst das noch lange nicht das sie ein "schlechtes" rad haben.



peace


----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2007)

RMX ist für viele hier Kult, wenn einer das so versaut tut das vielen inkl. mir weh.....
Dh. sind solche reaktionen durchaus realistisch, desweiteren gibt es einfach nichts was DC ohne Vorderradbremse rechtfertigt, das ist einfach blödsinn....z.b.


----------



## lamerson (27. November 2007)

wird leider "viel zu viel zirkus" um rocky mountain und race face gemacht,
es gibt auch andere gute hersteller die zum teil optischere dinge produzieren.

meine persönliche tragödie ist, das daß switch nicht mehr hergestellt wird,
mir geht es dabei nur um das rahmenkonstrukt (eine augenweide),
... auch wenn es z.b. specialized oder cannondale gebaut hätten und nicht rocky mountain.

die neue produktpalette für 2008 von RM gefällt mir überhaupt nicht,
tja somit servus.



gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2007)

Naja, kannst ja gern deinen RMX Rahmen herschicken, gebe dir einen Switchframe im Tausch


----------



## iNSANE! (27. November 2007)

lamerson schrieb:


> optischere dinge


----------



## lamerson (28. November 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


>



ok, ein beispiel:

wenn ich mir zum beispiel von dangerboy den tank vorbau anschaue,
dann hat der eine wesentlich bessere optik als der diabolus vorbau von race face.


----------



## el Lingo (28. November 2007)

Optik = Geschmack = nicht diskutierbar


----------



## decolocsta (28. November 2007)

Wieso? es geht hier um ne ernste Sache, weil immerhin ist der Tank optischer als der Diabolus, verstehst du die Tragweite dieser Aussage nicht? Alles ist nur illusion, wir sind totale Rocky Fanboys und haben die ganze Zeit was ganz wichtiges übersehen.........das RMX ist nur ein Dirtrahmen ein optischer......verstehst du jetzt?


----------



## el Lingo (28. November 2007)

Ich würde ja eher den Straitline als No.1 sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (28. November 2007)

ist der optisch?


----------



## Sw!tch (28. November 2007)

den find ich allerdings auch extrem optisch... is mir aber zu schwer(... und zu teuer )


----------



## iNSANE! (28. November 2007)

Ich ROFL mich weg! Geil, weiterso Fanboys!

Um's mit Sido zu zitieren: "Wenn nichts schön ist, bin ich auch nicht hässlich"

Ansonsten hat el Lingo 2 wahre Sachen gesagt! 

Sehr optisch:






Gut, ich geh jetzt mal zum Optiker...


----------



## decolocsta (28. November 2007)

ist schon optisch wie sau, was wiegt das teilchen denn? sieht nicht so schwer aus....


----------



## blaubaer (28. November 2007)

je nach länge zwischen 224gr. und 295gr.

gewichte gefunden unter NSMB

noch was gefunden; für gewichtsfetischisten


----------



## el Lingo (29. November 2007)

Ich muss ja mal sagen, dass die Beats vom Sido ganz gut sein können, der Rest, hm...


----------



## decolocsta (29. November 2007)

Wer Sido ernsthaft gut findet muss stark verblendet sein... 
iNSANE! lad dir mal gescheite Mukke


----------



## soederbohm (29. November 2007)

Ach, lasst ihn doch. Das sagt sich der Felix doch jeden Tag vorm Spiegel als Aufmunterung. Der braucht das  *duckundweg*

Gruß
M


----------



## mad-mk (29. November 2007)

passt jetzt zwar nicht zu den vorigen kommentaren ,aber weiß nicht wo ich`s sonst besser verbreiten kann...robert jauchs team bike auf ebay...2 days left...


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Dezember 2007)

*Zum Glück hab ich so große Schuh,daß der Nikolaus den Karton reinstecken konnte *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (6. Dezember 2007)

rechts hui, links....naja pfui will ich jetzt nicht sagen aber mein fall is dieses comic gedöns nicht!
viel spass und sichere fahrt mit dem neuen helm im neuen jahr!
meth


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Dezember 2007)

Also wirst du nächstes mal nur noch rechts von mir im Sessel sitzen


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Dezember 2007)

Der gefällt mir - der Löwe erinnert mich an mein zukünftiges Corsair...mal sehen - Zeit für ne neue Angstmütze wirds eh...


----------



## santacruza (7. Dezember 2007)

da hat der nikolaus aber exquisiten geschmack!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Dezember 2007)

ich kann gerade nicht pennen, und da ist mir mal was aufgefallen.
ich habe gerade zum Xten mal die aktuelle Freeride durchgeblättert.

Schaut euch noch mal den Test von dem Flatline an. Die Freeride macht ganz schön Schleichwerbung......

Auf allen 3 Bildern sitzt der Bashquard an der selben Position. Die Stellung der Kurbel ist aber immer unterschiedlich......

....nur mal so nebenbei


----------



## neikless (18. Dezember 2007)

*Klugscheissmodus ein*
@ Mr.Freeride hast du einen  ?
der bash dreht sich nicht mit das is'halt ma so ! 

mir haben die troy lee geschichten noch nie gefallen ... bleibt auch 2008 so
*klugscheissmodus aus*
ende


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Dezember 2007)

boah s*******....ich volldepp.  
Der ist ja an der Kettenführung direkt angebracht..........
oooh man  
Hey ich habe ne Ausrede.....es war schon spät. 

also wenn die weiße Seite komplett wäre würde ich es auch besser finden.
Aber trotzdem cool


----------



## Sw!tch (18. Dezember 2007)




----------



## numinisflo (21. Dezember 2007)

Da ich mich in den nächsten Minuten ins Auto setzen werde und skifahren gehe wünsche ich euch allen schon mal schöne, vor allem ruhige und erholsame Weihnachten.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (22. Dezember 2007)

Das konnt von dem slopestyletrend: scheiss frontflips! 
und ja das tut so weh wies aussieht....
wird ein schönes weihnachtsfoto dieses jahr






meth


----------



## rumpf (22. Dezember 2007)

Ha Ha !!!!


----------



## decolocsta (22. Dezember 2007)

autsch, was ist passiert? gute besserung!!!


----------



## kohpa (22. Dezember 2007)

Ein gutes Zeichen, dass den Humor nicht verloren hast, obschon der Ansatz von einem Lächeln etwas gequält wirkt.

Rasche Besserung und frohe Festtage

Opa


----------



## Sw!tch (22. Dezember 2007)

nicht schlecht...wir wärs mit dem fullface? gute besserung...........


----------



## Xexano (22. Dezember 2007)

Jo Meth, gute Gelegenheit, einen Rucksack zu gewinnen... einfach an den Britischen Magazin Singletrack das Bild schicken. Die Verlosen immer wieder Sachen an das übelste Verletzungs-Bild des Monats... vielleicht heilen die Wunden dann besser mit dem Gewinn?  Für Weihnachten biste ja schon gut dekoriert.. all diese roten Stellen passen gut zu den roten Weihnachtsdekos... 

Aber sag mal: Hast Du denn keine Goggles und FullFace? Jaja.. scheiss Slopestyle-Trend, alle tendieren zur Halbschale  
Wie ist das passiert? Mit dem Vorderrad stecken geblieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (22. Dezember 2007)

hm ja danke auf die idee mit dem fullface bin ich auch gekommen...., beim dirten übergewicht bekommen und nen frontflip in den gefrorenen boden gemacht... alles halb so wild wies aussieht!

danke für die wünsche
merry ****in x-mas

meth


----------



## Scheibenheizer (22. Dezember 2007)

Da schlag ich heute die Bike-Bravo auf, und was verlosen die ?







Quelle: Canton
http://www.canton.de/de-produktdetail-archiv-cd300teamedition.htm


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Dezember 2007)

Hey,

ich wünsche schon mal alle Forumsmitgliedern Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rustch ins neue Jahr.

Auf eine gute, regenfreie und vor allem gesunde und heile Saison 2008    

und dir Meth eine Gute Besserung.......halt durch


----------



## bike-it-easy (22. Dezember 2007)

Da schließ ich mich doch gleich mal an mit den guten Wünschen für 2008. 

Das mit dem verletzungsfrei hat bei Meth ja wohl noch nicht so hingehauen - guten Heilprozess und einen Fullface fürs nächste Mal wünsch ich dir.

Also, relaxt etwas, geniesst die Feiertage und fröhliches Planen für die nächste Saison

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## soederbohm (23. Dezember 2007)

Wünsche Euch auch allen ein frohes Fest und ein gutes und schmerzfreies Jahr 2008. Hoffe, ich seh den einen oder anderen mal wieder beim Riden.

Viele Grüße aus dem Schnee
Martin


----------



## lamerson (23. Dezember 2007)

wünsche ein frohes und besinnliches weihnachtsfest,
... und zum fahren einen schönes, sonniges jahr 2008


----------



## blaubaer (24. Dezember 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> und ein gutes und schmerzfreies Jahr 2008.



hoffe ich auch, dass es weniger werden als dieses jahr ...


----------



## haural (24. Dezember 2007)

auch von meiner Seite schöne Weihnachten und n erfolgreiches 08 an alle Forumteilnehmer.


----------



## s.d (24. Dezember 2007)

Frohe Weihnachten und guten Rutsch








ich geh jetzt in schnee


----------



## bestmove (24. Dezember 2007)

Da wünsch ich euch ebenfalls ein frohes Fest und besinnliche Tage. Lasst euch reichhaltig beschenken  und auf eine spannende Saison 2008.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (24. Dezember 2007)

Njoa, dann auch mal von mir fröhliche Weihnachten! Bei dem Kackwetter hier machts wohl zwar eher weniger Spaß, aber ... naja


----------



## Flow.Zero (24. Dezember 2007)

Jaja, von mir auch fröhliche weihnachten und so...
Ich geh jetz auch schifahren


----------



## Jendo (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsch Euch ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest mit vielen guten Gaben!
Und an alle Invaliden:

Erholt Euch gut!

mfg
JEndo


----------



## jota (24. Dezember 2007)

hohoho

frohe whynachten  oder schönes julfest


----------



## decolocsta (24. Dezember 2007)

Jo, Dudes, wünsch euch allen alles beste, bleibt den alten Rockys treu und alles beste fürs neue Jahr....


----------



## Sw!tch (24. Dezember 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> J bleibt den alten Rockys treu



*hust*


----------



## decolocsta (24. Dezember 2007)

lol....  gesundheit....!


----------



## Xexano (24. Dezember 2007)

Fro-ridige Weihnachten wünsche ich euch auch!

Was gabs zur Bescherung? Eine Colabüchse mit der Aufschrift Flatline?


----------



## neikless (25. Dezember 2007)

vielen dank fuer die viel guten wuensche aus erfahrung funktionieren diese
nicht schickt mir bitte daher dieses jahr einfach das geld ! merry x mas 

schoene feiertage ... niclas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (31. Dezember 2007)

*2007 war für mich ein sehr unterhaltsames Jahr mit euch... ...dafür DANKE!
Ich freue mich schon sehr auf das Neue  *​
*Guuuuude Rutsch...bis nächst Jahr​*


----------



## Sw!tch (1. Januar 2008)

oh ja frohes neues! ich kanns kaum erwarten bis die parks wieder aufmachen!


----------



## coma1976 (1. Januar 2008)

jep ebenso frohes neues jahr-und immer schön gesund bleiben......


----------



## Sw!tch (4. Januar 2008)

kacke is mir langweilig


----------



## decolocsta (4. Januar 2008)

mir auch.....onanieren hilft


----------



## Xexano (6. Januar 2008)

Leute, nicht jammern, biken, skifahren, Winterpokalpunkte sammeln!   



> onanieren hilft



Zählt beim WP unter alternative Sportart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (10. Januar 2008)

saufen !


----------



## Xexano (10. Januar 2008)

Mit Skiern auf der Northshore fahren...


----------



## Sw!tch (17. Januar 2008)

war bestimmt dufte


----------



## blaubaer (17. Januar 2008)

wo ist das ?? kommt mir so bekannt vor ...


----------



## Xexano (19. Januar 2008)

Geiles Wetter und Schnee, war garantiert dufte!  

Location: Crans-Montana

Die Drops sind aber echt bescheuert angelegt. Man droppt im Prinzip in den Parkplatz rein und fährt gegen die Autos...  Nebenbei ist die Landung noch ziemlich steil, man muss also im Prinzip ziemlich weit drücken und kriegt noch ordentlich Speed drauf.


----------



## Sw!tch (20. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-B...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

hi kann mir ma jemand helfen is dasn gutes baik?


----------



## Red Dragon (20. Januar 2008)

AHHHHHHHH!

Verbrennt den Ketzer! 
Was meint ihr, schliesen wir uns zusammen und vermöbeln den mal richtig dafür, dass er seinen Bulls-Dreck mit unseren heiligen Aufklebern "verschönert" hat?  

Wer macht sowas, ist ja zum heulen...


----------



## jota (20. Januar 2008)

das ist doch nur ein armer kleiner wicht.



trotzdem auf den scheiterhaufen mit dem ketzer !



habt ihr schon ein paar fragen an diesen wicht gestellt ?


----------



## decolocsta (20. Januar 2008)

Mord!!!!!!


----------



## blaubaer (20. Januar 2008)

Xexano schrieb:


> Geiles Wetter und Schnee, war garantiert dufte!
> 
> Location: Crans-Montana
> 
> Die Drops sind aber echt bescheuert angelegt. Man droppt im Prinzip in den Parkplatz rein und fährt gegen die Autos...  Nebenbei ist die Landung noch ziemlich steil, man muss also im Prinzip ziemlich weit drücken und kriegt noch ordentlich Speed drauf.



wusst ich`s doch, Crans Montana   war aber nicht 100% sicher und wollt mich nicht blamieren wenn ich es geschrieben hätte und falsch gelegen hätte  

der parkplatz ist im sommer abgespert  genügend auslauf ist vorhanden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (20. Januar 2008)

Ist okay!  Ich habe schon von ein paar Leuten gehört, dass es da toll sein soll. Ich kenne Crans nur gut vom Winter (bin da schon ziemlich häufig gewesen), vom Sommer her noch gar nicht. Wie ist es da so?


----------



## blaubaer (21. Januar 2008)

ich liebe diese 2 strecken dort, 
die FR hat etliche anleger, im oberen teil noch mit ein paar weiten sprüngen, die unteren 2/3 der stecke bestehen nur aus anleger und es dreht wie auf einem karusell  
die DH ist relativ lang, nicht so oberheftige sprünge, teilweise schön flowig, jede menge wurzeln  in allen erdenklichen grössen und lagen  

auf dem Virtuous trailer sieht man teile der strecke, der fahrer mit dem grünen trikot ...


----------



## Xexano (21. Januar 2008)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ich liebe diese 2 strecken dort,



Nur 2 Strecken?  

Kann es jetzt aber nicht zufällig sein, dass sie es für 2008 weiter ausgebaut haben?
Probieren würde ich es auf jeden Fall gerne mal! 

Den Virtuous-Trailer habe ich (in Full HD natürlich  ) auf dem PC. Ich schau ihn mir nochmal an. Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf die DVD, das wird ein Kunstwerk!


----------



## blaubaer (21. Januar 2008)

die länge der strecken und die geschwindikeit der Bahn machten dies wieder gut, wenns auch nur 2 sind... waren ??? die FR war zu unserem besuch noch nicht ganz fertig ... k.a. was weiter gebaut wurde ??!!


----------



## blaubaer (23. Januar 2008)

irgendwie komm ich mir verarsçht vor 

zum einten Race Face Deus XC (der lange) für ca. 100Euro 
zum anderen Race Face Evolve XC (der Kurze) für ca. 60Euro 
beide modell 2007


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Januar 2008)

jetzt wo du es sagst..... 

naja die rote Farbe beim Deus im "Race" ist teuer, dewegen der Aufpreis *scherz*  

oder sind die Seitenwände dünner??


----------



## blaubaer (23. Januar 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> oder sind die Seitenwände dünner??



sogar innen sehen sie gleich aus


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Januar 2008)

hast du schon mal Bikeaction angerufen? ich bin mal gespannt was die dazu sagen


----------



## bestmove (23. Januar 2008)

Ich glaub die sagen nicht viel, man wird verarscht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jota (23. Januar 2008)

evtl.eine andere legierung ?

wenn es aber nur der unterschiedliche aufdruck ist......

nennt man sowas dann nicht arglistige täuschung?


----------



## neikless (24. Januar 2008)

ich denke in gleicher laenge sollte da ein gewichtsunterschied
feststellbar sein wenn nicht habt ihr wohl recht


----------



## Sw!tch (24. Januar 2008)

hässlich sind die bekackten teile auch noch!


----------



## MTsports (24. Januar 2008)

und hier die Lösung  

*DEUS:*
geschmiedetes 7050 Aluminium bietet hohe Stabilität und geringe Materialermüdung bei extrem geringem Gewicht.

*Evolve:*
Geschmiedetes und perlgestrahltes 6061 Aluminium bietet hohe Stabilität ....
Gefrästes Logo auf der Lenkerklemmung sorgt bei diesem preisgünstigen Vorbau für eine High-End-Optik. 

Thema kann also wieder beendet werden


----------



## iNSANE! (24. Januar 2008)

Alles was recht ist, aber das mit den unterschiedlichen Legierungen glaubt doch kein Mensch, oder?
Würde mich mit 2 gleich langen Vorbauten auf Waagen überzeugen lassen...


----------



## blaubaer (24. Januar 2008)

ich hab nur jene 2 für die waage;

*Deus XC 90mm lang* 148 gramm






*Evolve XC 70mm lang * 140gramm






würd mich schon interessieren wie hoch der gewichtsunterschied ist, bei 2cm länge !!?? 
und vorallem macht dies ca. 40euro unterschied ???

i`wie komisch auch, was ich gefunden hab; Deus XC mit 120mm ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtpaw (24. Januar 2008)

also mal Funktion/Gewicht aussen vor, hätte man sich wenigstens die Mühe machen können, dem Deus eine edlere Optik zu spendieren. Ich erinnere da nur mal an die erste Deus Generation (wohl made in Canada). Die trennen Welten! Gibt für mich eigentlich keinen Grund nen aktuellen Deus zu kaufen, ausser es gibt ihn in Farben und Abmessungen, die der Evolve nicht bietet!

happy trails


----------



## numinisflo (24. Januar 2008)

Man kann es auch schlicht und ergreifend so ausdrücken: Dieses Race Face Zeug wird immer hässlicher. Würde für so einen Vorbau niemals nie nicht 100euro ausgeben. Optisch eine Katastrophe, über die Funktion kann ich nichts sagen.
Aber es ist irgendwie schon schade...


----------



## Sw!tch (29. Januar 2008)

hm hä will nich


----------



## meth3434 (29. Januar 2008)

Etwas kleines in eigener sache: 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=91347&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

wenn ich allerdings die ersten mails lese, vergehts mir völlig....

meth


----------



## decolocsta (29. Januar 2008)

Ich kanns dir auf Raten von je 10 Euro Monatlich bezahlen....

Ich gebe dir 300 Euro dafür........

Tauschst du auch? Hab ein CMP Dirttschump Fahrrad und ein Ghost Rennrad mit Sora ausstattung, würde dir beide geben, dann muss dein Fahrrad aber komplett bleiben....


----------



## meth3434 (30. Januar 2008)

scheint so als hättest du schon mal was im bikemarkt verkauft... 

is schon grenzwertig was man da geschrieben bekommt, wertschätzung bewegt sich gegen nullund solchen leuten will man sein rad erst gar nicht verkaufen!

meth


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. Februar 2008)

Kleines Team Update seitens Rocky Mountain. Geoff Gulevich fährt ab sofort für Rocky. Dafür ist aber Thomas Vanderham nicht mehr im Team.
Außerdem ist für Bikeaction Dennis Stratmann mit ins Boot gehüpft.
Weitere Updates folgen...

Bin aber schon gespannt was ihr dazu sagt..

Also Meinungen immer her..

Grüße an alle, 
Mario


----------



## Sw!tch (18. Februar 2008)

hast du das bei pinkbike gelesen oder weißt du das aus erster hand?
laut den comments bei dem artikel ist vanderham wohl noch dabei und es hätte ein missverständnis gegeben.


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. Februar 2008)

Ich weiß das aus erster Hand. Quasi direkt aus Vancouver. Offiziell ist es noch nicht, aber ich könnt euch schonmal darauf einstellen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Februar 2008)

neeeiiiiinnnn

wieso sollte Thomas beim Flatline so viel mitwirken wenn er es dann nicht richtig fährt?

Wenn es war ist bricht bei mir eine kleine Welt zusammen.

Dennis Stratmann? Toll, und wieso nicht Niko Luchnik?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (18. Februar 2008)

Taiwan Bikes, kein Vanderham, fehlt noch das Wade die Biege macht - Welcome downmarket.


----------



## santacruza (18. Februar 2008)

tja, g(ary) t(aiwan) hat auch den lopes entlassen...demnächst für rocky im boot: susi schneckenschiss und jörg jedermann...wer will schon fahrer teuer bezahlen, die für die firma ein image aufgebaut haben und evtl. dadurch einfluss auf den umsatz nehmen


----------



## subdiver (18. Februar 2008)

Zum Thema "Race Face", die Teile werden immer häßlicher und die Preise bleiben gleich hoch  

Ich wollte mir den Deus XC Vorbau gönnen, aber als ich ihn in echt sah,
verging mir die Kauflust   Zu teuer, zu schwer und häßlich.

Wenn ich z.B. die RF Kurbeln 2007 mit denen von 2008 vergleiche kommen mir die  

Früher war RF Kult, aber jetzt ist es leider nur noch Taiwan-Massenware 
da kann ich gleich Ritchey kaufen, leichter, billiger und sieht besser aus.


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Februar 2008)

Also für den Dennis "Düse Stratmann" muss ich mal ne Lanze brechen. Der Typ ist echt nett, und kann auch DH fahren. Ist doch cool dass er BA mit dem FLATLINE im DH Race vertritt.
Achja..."to flatline" heißt übrigens sterben...das kann man ja fast symbolisch verstehen, oder?
Ansonsten: GT& Lopes, Cannondale&Cedric...Hire&Fire eben...was solls. Das was wir mit Rocky verbinden ist wohl nicht mehr da. Schade. But change happens. Wir können ja anderes fahren, was SOULBROTHER ja z.B. sehr cool demonstriert.
RaceFace? R.I.P.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Februar 2008)

was ich noch schnell klarstellten wollte
ich wollte damit nichts gegen den Dennis Stratmann sagen.  

ich kenne ihn nur vom Namen. Keine Ahnung wie er fährt.

ja es hat sich in letzter Zeit sehr viel gutes und altbewertes verändert....
ich glaube ich kann dazu gar nichts mehr sagen


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Februar 2008)

Keine Sorge - hab Dich schon richtig verstanden  Cooles Avatar...könnte ich so ähnlich machen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Februar 2008)

dann mach  

das heißt Dennis ist mehr der Racer?


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Februar 2008)

http://www.ridefree.de/  Dennis Seite!


----------



## Sw!tch (18. Februar 2008)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Thomas-vanderham-update-february-2008.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (18. Februar 2008)

Na toll...
Für wen wird Vanderham dann fahren?
Vanderham ohne RMX, irgendwie komisch.


----------



## bestmove (19. Februar 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> ... Das was wir mit Rocky verbinden ist wohl nicht mehr da. Schade. But change happens. Wir können ja anderes fahren, was SOULBROTHER ja z.B. sehr cool demonstriert.
> RaceFace? R.I.P.



Ich befürchte du hast Recht, geht alles den Bach runter  

Mal ne artfremde Frage: Weiß jemand, ob man das Hope-Blau mit dem ChrisKing-Blau mischen kann oder sind die Blautöne arg unterschiedlich?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Februar 2008)

boah ich kotz ab 
ich habe eben noch mal die mitgelieferte CD von Rocky angeschaut.
Mir fehlen die Worte.....

langsam kann ich verstehen das Richie Schley sich abgewannt hat. Vielleicht hatte er auch kein bock bei dem Betrug mit zumachen. 

vor allem sprechen sie ja das Thema Taiwan leicht an in dem Video. Und das auch noch leicht abwertend


----------



## subdiver (19. Februar 2008)

Betrug   Welcher Betrug ?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Februar 2008)

da sagen sie, das JEDER Rahmen Handgefertigt aus Canada Vancouver kommt. Und NICHT aus Taiwan etc...

ja ok das Video ist schon ziemlich alt. Werden die bei den 07er Rahmen noch mitgeliefert?


----------



## neikless (19. Februar 2008)

sehr schade das MR.STYLE Thomas Vanderham geht !
bin mal gespant mit was man ihn die aline in whistler
runterstylern sieht ... schade dabei hat er gerade erst das flatline
mit entwickelt ! ich sage danke Thomas und freue mich auf
seine zukünftigen projekte das hoert sich ja gut an COLLECTIVE !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (19. Februar 2008)

Sehr schade die Geschichte mit Vanderham. Wirklich sehr schade. 
Vielleicht will er sich einfach weiterentwickeln und zudem ist es ja an und für sich ein ganz normaler Prozess: Mensch wechselt Sponsor - jedes Jahr zehntausendfach in der Sportwelt zu beobachten.

Was mich nur wundert: Erst wird explizit darauf verwiesen wie sehr Vanderham in die Entwicklung des Flatlines integriert ist und nun wird er es nicht fahren. Seltsam.

Zudem muss ich Felix recht geben: Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter...


----------



## subdiver (19. Februar 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> da sagen sie, das JEDER Rahmen Handgefertigt aus Canada Vancouver kommt. Und NICHT aus Taiwan etc...
> 
> ja ok das Video ist schon ziemlich alt. Werden die bei den 07er Rahmen noch mitgeliefert?



Bei meinem 07er RM war keine Rocky-CD dabei  

Mein Rocky-Dealer sagte mir vor dem Kauf, 
dass NUR die Fully in Canada geschweisst werden.

Also fühle ich mich nicht betrogen


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Februar 2008)

Bei meinem 07er war auch keine DVD dabei, dafür ein grottiges Handbuch, das seinen Namen nicht im Ansatz verdient. Keine Erläuterungen zum Bike, dafür aber der Hinweis, dass man den korrekten Sitz der Reflektoren vor jeder Fahrt überprüfen sollte, weil gelockerte Refektoren schwere Stürze verursachen können...ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber das finde ich eine Unverschämtheit.
Aber immerhin sind der Rahmen und die Laufräder signiert.


----------



## Sw!tch (19. Februar 2008)

Wenn Wade Simmons auch noch in den nächsten zwei Jahren (realisitisch?) die Biege macht, hat Rocky Mtn wirklich absolut garnichts mehr mit Rocky Mountain zu tun...
Bin gespannt auf welchem Bike Vanderham jetzt zu sehen sein wird, finds extrem schade.


----------



## Xexano (19. Februar 2008)

Seid ihr eigentlich sicher, dass Vanderham tatsächlich mit am Flatline entwickelt hat und nicht vielleicht einfach nur als "Werbe-Namen" herhalten muss?  

Wahrscheinlich hat Vanderham Rocky deswegen verlassen, weil:
a.) Sie sein Lieblingsbike nicht mehr produzieren und somit weggenommen haben
b.) Das Flatline sicherlich  grottenschlecht fährt!   

Naja, schaun mer' mal, was passiert! Anyone fancy a cup of tea?


----------



## Meister Yoda (19. Februar 2008)

So auf NSMB steht nun n artikel von T.V. selber.

Hello Bike World!

I hope everyone is having a great winter and is ready for a new bike season.  Coming off one the most important seasons of my career, I am more excited than ever about 2008.   My goal last year was simply to bring some attention back to the Big Mountain side of freeriding. I spent the majority of last summer working closely with The Collective crew on a segment for their new film SEASONS coming out in the spring of 2008.  Watch for some of the photos to start showing up in your magazines soon.

2008 has also brought about a lot of changes for me. I have recently had a lot of questions about my situation with long time sponsor Rocky Mountain and I want to say we will no longer be working together.  I enjoyed my time with the company very much and would like to thank Rocky for their support and growing with me as a rider to this point.  Over the last seven years I worked hard to represent the company positively and remained committed to the brand until the last day of my contract.  Working in product development, design, and marketing has given me valuable experience and insight into the mountain bike industry.  I had many great experiences with long time teammates Wade Simmons and Richie Schley, as well as everyone within the company who I worked with.

That said I am only looking towards the future.  My focus will remain on filming strong movie segments, and collaborating on photo projects with the industries top photographers.  I will still compete in select slopestyles but I cant wait until theres a big mountain event back in the mix.  The rest of my summer will be spent riding at a variety of bike events across the globe including coaching at the Summer Gravity Camps in Whistler, BC. 

Over the last few months I have been working on putting together my own program and I am happy to announce the companies I will be working with for the next couple years, Marzocchi Suspension, Fox Clothing, Shimano, Oakley, WTB, FUNN, Dakine, Troy Lee Designs, EThirteen, Acros, and Maxxis.

At this time I am not announcing a new bike sponsor.  Ill be back with an update as soon as possible. 

TV


Ich finde die trennung natürlich schade, seine einstellung aber ziemlich gut. Vorallen dingen das er diesen Slopestyle Hype nicht mit macht sondern sich auf das konzentriert was er kann.
Freue mich schon Tieririsch auf das neue The Collective video.
Zum sponsor habe ich drei vermutungen.
1. Cove. Dann hätte er quasi mit Geoff Gulevich getauscht.
2. Trek.  Fände ich auch nicht schlecht. Soweit ich weis haben die im momment nämlich keinen Freerider gesponsort. Ausser Andrew Shandro is noch da. Da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.
3. Giant. Die haben im momment garkeinen Freerider am start soweit ich weis.
Und Thomas würde das immage der marke meiner meinung nach aufwerten.


----------



## el Lingo (19. Februar 2008)

Wer sich als Unternehmen nicht weiter entwickelt, wird sehr schnell untergehen, dass sollte eigentlich jeder wissen. Stillstand ist der Tot. Schon mal drüber nachgedacht?


----------



## Sw!tch (19. Februar 2008)

Stimmt. Bis 06/07 haben sie ja auch alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## neikless (20. Februar 2008)

Xexano schrieb:


> Seid ihr eigentlich sicher, dass Vanderham tatsächlich mit am Flatline entwickelt hat und nicht vielleicht einfach nur als "Werbe-Namen" herhalten muss?
> 
> Wahrscheinlich hat Vanderham Rocky deswegen verlassen, weil:
> a.) Sie sein Lieblingsbike nicht mehr produzieren und somit weggenommen haben
> ...



ja das weiss ich von ihm persönlich !

das rmx war sein lieblingsbike ja und das flatline war seine wunschbike
mit eigenschaften der rmx und eben eine weiter neu entwicklung

sowie Thomas als auch wade sprechen sich sehr postitiv ueber das Flatline 
aus ...


----------



## Xexano (20. Februar 2008)

Erstmal: Ich hoffe, dass Punkt b keiner ernstgenommen hat! Wozu setze ich dann sonst dort die auffälligen Smilies ein? 

Okay, wenn Vanderham tatsächlich an dem Bike mitentwickelt hat, dann müsste die Colabüchse wirklich RMX-Eigenschaften haben. Jedoch traue ich irgendwie dem Braten noch nicht ganz. Werbung ist Werbung, die Realität kann schon mal ganz anders aussehen! Klar, dass Thomas und Wade sehr positiv über das Bike gesprochen haben. Damals wurden bzw. werden sie ja von Rocky gesponsert und MUSSTEN die Rocky-Mountain-Bikes hochloben! 

Der beste Weg die Wahrheit herauszufinden wäre: Einfach das Bike testen!

Mario, gibst Du mir bitte deins?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (20. Februar 2008)

Auch wenn ich hier oftmals negativ über das Flatline geredet habe, aber das bezog sich auf die Optik.

Es besteht doch kein Grund zur Annahme das das Flatline ein schlechtes Bike ist? Wieso um alles in der Welt sollte da ein schlechtes Bike entstanden sein? Ich bin mir sicher das es von den Fahreigenschaften dem RMX überlegen sein wird.

Ausserdem hat man ja beispielsweise den Mario schon darüber reden hören.


----------



## Xexano (20. Februar 2008)

Wer kein News-Abo bei BA hat (k.A. woher ich das habe... wahrscheinlich wg. dem Katalog):

Hier wirds offiziell: Freeride-Team

@Flo: Ich habe nur im Scherz gesagt, dass TV wg. der Colabüchse gegangen wäre. Ich habe aber nicht gesagt, dass sich das Bike schlecht fährt. Nur glaube ich dem ganzen "Rocky-Advertising", dass das Bike doch so perfekt zu fahren ist, noch nicht ganz, da ich so eine Maschine noch nicht unter meinem Sattel hatte.

Und man möge bitte auch bedenken, dass Mr. Big-Drop-Spezialist Mario  auch von Rocky gesponsort wird. (Sorry Mario, nichts gegen dich! Bist ein netter Kerl usw. und du machst deinen Job gut!) Die eigene Wahrheit ist immer die beste Wahrheit für sich selber!


----------



## neikless (21. Februar 2008)

hi folks

dem "bas" (maple leaf) und meiner wenigkeit kam gestern beim rocky bike Stammtisch
ein lustiger gedanke bzw eine bewustseinserweiterung oder eine andere sichtweise des rocky süd ost asien standorts in den sinn  : 
 
Vancouver wird auch Hongouver genannt durch die relativ hoche asiatische bevölkerungsdichte daber leistet rocky mit dem Taiwan standort vielleicht einen beitrag dazu canadische arbeitsplätze zu halten und vancouver von einer weiteren flut zu bewaren da dadurch die taiwanesen nicht erst nach canada kommen müssen um arbeit zu finden 
des weiteren schweissten vielleicht sogar im werk in BC schon zuvor taiwanesen unsere made in Canada rahmen who knows
so gesehen ergibt sich eine ganz anderer blickwinkel !

* achtung dies ist nicht all zu ernst gemeint 
** der verfasser weisst einen fremdenfeindlichen hintergrund seiner aussagen entschieden von sich 
*** ende


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Februar 2008)

juchu
also wir werden Thomas Vanderham definitiv bei Video "Seasons" auf dem Flatline sehen  
Immerhin noch ein guter Abschluss in schöner Erinnerung


----------



## neikless (21. Februar 2008)

ist seasons das neue collective project ? wann kommts ?
gibts ausschnitte ...


----------



## Jeru (21. Februar 2008)

auf  http://www.thecollectivefilm.com/  kannste dir den teaser anschauen


----------



## soederbohm (21. Februar 2008)

*edit*


----------



## numinisflo (21. Februar 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> ist seasons das neue collective project ? wann kommts ?
> gibts ausschnitte ...



Scheinbar im April.


----------



## iNSANE! (22. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ein interessanter Artikel bzgl. Fertigung in Taiwan

http://www.nsmb.com/shore_news/fergstaipei2.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (25. Februar 2008)

Ne kurze Frage, da ich bis jetzt noch nichts darüber herausfinden konnte: Zu welchem Sponsor ist Rob-J eigentlich gewechselt? 

Schley, Vanderham und Rob. Die Frorider-Linie ist perfekt auseinandergebröckelt!


----------



## numinisflo (25. Februar 2008)

Den Rob J in einem Atemzug mit Schley und Vanderham zu nennen ist schon starker Tobak.

Habe aber keine Ahnung wo der sich jetzt rumtreibt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Februar 2008)

Das ist auch schon wieder klasse.
Jetzt hat Rob für 2008 einen Signatur Rahmen (Flow) und ist auch nicht mehr dabei.
Planen die nicht voraus bei Rocky, oder war das Ende spontan.


----------



## Xexano (25. Februar 2008)

Nun, ich habe ihn deswegen im gleichen Atemzug genannt, da er offiziell auch bei den Fro-Ridern dabei war. Mir fällt nur auf, dass genau die Fro-Rider Rocky Mtn. verlassen (fehlt halt eben nur noch Wade).

Mit wem Ihr Rob's Fähigkeiten vergleicht isses mir gleichgültig...

@Mr. Freeride: Ja, das wundert mich auch: Signatur-Rahmen, very special Editions (Dark Glow Frame usw.) usw. und nun plötzlich verlässt er die Firma!
Fällt es euch auch auf, dass auf der BA-Seite er auch nicht mehr unter den Freeridern 2008 aufgelistet ist? 

Nun wird die ganze Geschichte richtig interessant: Was hat Vanderham und Rob dazu bewogen, die Firma zu verlassen?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Februar 2008)

ja bei der Eurobike war er ja noch sehr angagiert dabei.

Und als ich mich mit ihm letztes Jahr in Willingen unterhalten habe, hatte er noch von so einem Sponsor wie Rocky geschwärmt.
Und bei diesem Freezride in Leogang sieht man ihn auch noch mit seinem Flow.
Naja obwohl, wenn er nicht mehr bei Rocky ist kann er ja trotzdem ein Flow fahren. Und er verkauft sein RMX bei Ebay.


----------



## Jendo (25. Februar 2008)

Xexano schrieb:


> Ne kurze Frage, da ich bis jetzt noch nichts darüber herausfinden konnte: Zu welchem Sponsor ist Rob-J eigentlich gewechselt?



Der bezieht jetzt ALG II und hat Vertragsangebote von Ragazzi und RudyDax vorliegen (anonyme Quelle aus Möckmühl)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (25. Februar 2008)

die Fro rider waren da wohl eher Simmons,Tippie und Schley........

und letztendlich geht es da auch nur um Geld...die Jungs müssen auch schaun wer ihre Brötchen bezahlt.......und die Firmen rechnen auch welcher Fahrer ihnen was bringt


----------



## santacruza (25. Februar 2008)

etwas übers frorider team ( zu dem auch vanderham und rob j gehörten...): da wurden die zugpferde wohl eingeschläfert...
http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=18&dataentry=141


----------



## iNSANE! (26. Februar 2008)

Xexano schrieb:


> Was hat Vanderham und Rob dazu bewogen, die Firma zu verlassen?



Es gibt wohl Dinge die Du nie erfahren wirst. So ist das eben...


----------



## neikless (26. Februar 2008)

nur nebenbei ich hoffe wirklich wade bleibt uns erhalten
er hat einmal darüber gesprochen weiter und intensiver mit rocky
zu arbeiten auch nach seiner activen zeit wie auch immer .
er bleibt der godfather!

ach ja noch was zum Taiwan hirgespinnst:
sammel gerade teile fuer mein Flatline aufbau
und da fällt mir auch das sehr sehr viele teile aus taiwan kommen ...
also an alle die ständig nörgeln ihr dürft dann auch keine
maxxis reifen und sram x.o. tigger schaltwerke mehr fahren
um nur zwei beispiele zu nennen ...


----------



## numinisflo (26. Februar 2008)

Was sammelst du denn für Teile?


----------



## neikless (1. März 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ujeCWfQ0UPs&feature=related

wir sind doch alle unwürdig , in den staub


----------



## iNSANE! (10. März 2008)

Intense, Anyone?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=98601


----------



## Red Dragon (10. März 2008)

> Intense, Anyone?
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemar...?product=98601



Nö, aber dein RMX hätte ich gerne......


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. März 2008)

*Exklusiv für Besitzer eines 2008er Rocky Mountain Modell!* 

Wer sich bis zum 31.08.2008 ein 2008er Rocky Mountain Fahrrad oder Rahmen kauft, bekommt ein exklusives Rocky Mountain Rider 2008 T-Shirt.

Wie kann ich mich für die Aktion registrieren?

Lass dir von deinem Rocky Mountain Händler, beim Kauf eines Rocky Mountains, die Aktionskarte ausfüllen und schick diese an BIKEACTION.

Wie geht es weiter?

Nach der Registrierung bei BIKEACTION wird dir das T-Shirt direkt zugeschickt.

Einsendeschluss: 31.08.2008

...weitere Infos auf: www.bikeaction.de


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. März 2008)

yesa  schöne action dann bekomm ich ja eins xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (20. März 2008)

Hat jemand von Euch oder kennt ihr einen Shop welcher noch Dämpfer Buchsen für meinen Manitou Swinger auf Lager hat (M8 x 22,2). Msnitou scheint nicht in der Lage zu sein Buchsen zu produzieren. Der Deutschland Vertrieb und einige Händler die ich schon kontaktiert habe, haben leider keine Buchsen auf Lager und können auch keinen Liefertermin nennen!?!

Also wer irgendwo einen Connection hat, der darf sich gerne bei mir melden 

mfg
Jendo


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. März 2008)

www.cnc-bike.de

der hatte auf jeden Fall in dem Maß gleich welche für meinen Roco parat. Musste mal fürn Manitou nachhaken  

wieviel brauchst du denn? ich könnte dir ganz eventuel mit einem Paar Buchsen weiterhelfen. ich muss nachher nur schnell messern obs auch für 22,2 ist.


----------



## Jendo (20. März 2008)

Herzlichen Dank für den Link.
Hat alles geklappt und am Preis wurde auch noch was gemacht


----------



## numinisflo (20. März 2008)

Rubinho - mach das ich neue Büchsen bekomme!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. März 2008)




----------



## TurboLenzen (26. März 2008)

Unglaubliche Szenen spielen sich ab! Heute morgen der Blick aus dem Fenster! Und kein Ende in Sicht!!
Da kann man nur seine sieben Sachen packen und ab in den Süden flüchten...

Bis dann,


----------



## iNSANE! (27. März 2008)

ROFL LOL ROFL LOL! Ich fasses echt nicht...eigentlich dachte ich der Winter ist schon vorbei! Hey, komm einfach zu mir! Hier isses immer schoen!
Ansonsten:Antworte mal auf meine email...


----------



## TurboLenzen (27. März 2008)

..jaja locker bleiben


----------



## Flow.Zero (27. März 2008)

Ersatzweise kann man wie ich und sd sowas machen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (27. März 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> ROFL LOL ROFL LOL! Ich fasses echt nicht...eigentlich dachte ich der Winter ist schon vorbei! Hey, komm einfach zu mir! Hier isses immer schoen!



 

...oder zu mir auf die Kanaren, 26° und warmer Wind!


----------



## Jendo (31. März 2008)

Race Face News von Sicklines


----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. März 2008)

oder einfachs smx auspacken


----------



## Loki85 (8. April 2008)

uiui...die atlas fr kommt ja grad wie gerufen..ich war die ganze wochen schon am überlgen was ich mir einbau..atlas oder diabolous...jetzt ists klar...atlas fr..wo/wann gibts denn das ding bei uns? 

lg Markus


----------



## TurboLenzen (8. April 2008)

Sollten eigentlich die nächsten Tage in D-Land eintreffen. Wird es dann bei deinem Race Face Händler geben. Zumindest kann er welche bestellen...

Gruß, 
Mario


----------



## TurboLenzen (9. April 2008)

Ach schau mal einer an. Ich steh auf der Liste 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=330365

Gruß, 
da Lenzen Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (9. April 2008)

Vote Lenzen or die!


----------



## Caesium (10. April 2008)

Geht's da um die US-Praesidentschaft, oder? Ja, gut, Mario Obama v.s. Hillary Berrecloth...yoa. Got my vote 

P.S. Hab mir mal Dein Parteiprogramm auf Bikeaction.de durchgelesen - das ist schon cool. Wahlkampfveranstaltungen ueberall in der Republik.


----------



## Flow.Zero (11. April 2008)

Bin ich jetzt tot?


----------



## TurboLenzen (13. April 2008)

Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat. Eine kleine Factory Tour von Rocky Mountain...

http://bikemag.com/av/flash/RMB-Fac-Tour/

Viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## jota (13. April 2008)

und wann gibts den film aus taiwan,oder wurde der schon in taiwan gedreht,oder waren die vielen arbeiter nur taiwanesische laiendarsteller ?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. April 2008)

sehr schöner einblick in das geschehen 

@jota
das waren keiner taiwaner sondern ureinwohner die sogenannten Indianer-Nachfahren ;-)


----------



## jota (14. April 2008)

und wo kamen die ureinwohner ursprünglich her ?
ok,nicht aus taiwan aber...


----------



## ow1 (14. April 2008)

...vom Mars?


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Mai 2008)

Alle die gerne riden wollen, aber arbeiten muessen (oder so tun als ob)

http://www.miniclip.com/games/mountain-bike/de/

Gruss!


----------



## Sw!tch (2. Mai 2008)

Wo wir schon dabei sind...

http://www.teagames.com/games/tgmotocross3/play.php

Ist ganz nett wenn man zu später Stund' in Informatik sitzt und draußen die Sonne wartet.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (15. Mai 2008)

endlich was gescheites für den Sommer nach dem Baden 

RM - Badetuch


----------



## Red Dragon (15. Mai 2008)

> endlich was gescheites für den Sommer nach dem Baden



Geile Sache! Sowas brauch ich auch.... 

Was haste dafür bezahlt, wenn man indiskret fragen darf?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Mai 2008)

kannst dir ja auch noch zum schlafen den Bettlacken mit einer schönen warmen Wolldecke holen


----------



## Xexano (16. Mai 2008)

Alles Made in China, of course!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Mai 2008)

*T A I W A N -.-*


----------



## iNSANE! (16. Mai 2008)

Ja, auch Taiwan ist China  "Inselchina"


----------



## blaubaer (16. Mai 2008)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Geile Sache! Sowas brauch ich auch....
> 
> Was haste dafür bezahlt, wenn man indiskret fragen darf?


 
ein paar Schweizer Franken  



Xexano schrieb:


> Alles Made in China, of course!


 


Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> *T A I W A N -.-*


 
dann passt`s ja dann zum Bike


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Mai 2008)

Ahhh,deshalb hab ich die Dinger auch schon bei uns im AsiaMarkt gesehen.


----------



## spotlight (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo

Ich möchte meinem vertex t.o. eine neue federgabel gönnen, welchen vorschlag würdet ihr mir geben. Achja der rahmen is rot weiss.

mfg kon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. Mai 2008)

hmm vielleicht ne taiwanische marzocchi looool


----------



## spotlight (17. Mai 2008)

Auf mein 98er Vertex, sicher nicht solang ich lebe!


----------



## metallum (17. Mai 2008)

Ich fahre an meinem 08er Vertex eine Acros Eryx mit 80 mm und kann sie Dir nur wärmstens empfehlen. Leicht, steif und hervorragendes Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## spotlight (17. Mai 2008)

Eine SID scheidet ja auch aus, weil in fernost "gepfuscht", dann bleibt eigentlich nur noch eine fox.

Was ich auch noch bräuchte wär ein vorbau und lenker made in usa oder canada.
Warum können die hersteller nicht einfach dazuschreiben wo die dinger gebaut werden, wovor haben die noch angst?


----------



## subdiver (17. Mai 2008)

Lässt Fox nicht auch in Taiwan fertigen ?


----------



## spotlight (17. Mai 2008)

Laut dem video auf ihrer homepage machen sie die gageln in kalifornien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spotlight (18. Mai 2008)

Das Dekerf elysium und team sst sind ja der hammer. Weiss jemand wie lange die lieferung dauert?

kon


----------



## TurboLenzen (2. Juli 2008)

10 fragen an "mich"?
Hier findet ihr die Antwort...

http://www.funsporting.de/funsporting+NEWS+Bike+MTB_Zehn_Fragen_an_Mario_Lenzen_1439.htm


----------



## TurboLenzen (4. Juli 2008)

Schöne Grüße von *Nissan*...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Juli 2008)

nochn meter mehr ladefläche und ich würdn kaufen


----------



## TurboLenzen (5. Juli 2008)

Dann hol dir den KingCab. Da haste mehr Ladefläche dafür weniger Innenraum..


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. Juli 2008)

wie wars eigentlich in norwegen?


----------



## TurboLenzen (8. Juli 2008)

...flieg ich doch erst ende des Monats..
Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Juli 2008)

aso okay  hf


----------



## Nofaith (10. Juli 2008)

In letzter Zeit häufen sich hier im Forum leider mehr negative als positive Beiträge über RM(New Slayer, ETS-X, Element 2007, Taiwan,...).

Also hier mal was positives:

Mein Element Team 2006 hat jetzt die 20.000km-Marke erreicht und bis auf die Hauptlager gab's keine technischen defekte am Rahmen/Fahrwerk!

 Und nu geh ich 'ne Runde biken!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Juli 2008)

wo wir gerade dabei sind.
noch mal richtig schöne Frorideraction. Da waren sie noch alle zusammen...außer Tippie, der fährt Spezi.
Juchuuu 

http://4-seasons.tv/player.php?video=/video/1830


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (10. August 2008)

Wer unseren Trip hier verfolgen will... www.mtb-freeride.de/blog

Grüße aus Whistler!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. August 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Wer unseren Trip hier verfolgen will... www.mtb-freeride.de/blog
> 
> Grüße aus Whistler!



arschgeigen xD


----------



## iNSANE! (11. August 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> arschgeigen xD



Gerne - leider sitz ich grad mim Bier im Hot-tub...A Line war heute sehr spassig


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. August 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Gerne - leider sitz ich grad mim Bier im Hot-tub...A Line war heute sehr spassig



son pech aber auch  gruß an alle  und schön blog schreiben ne ich guck drauf


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. August 2008)

oh ja Jungs ich wünsche euch viel Spaß
Math soll sein neues RMX ordentlich fliegen lassen.
Und Nikki wünsche Glück mit seinen Lagern 

Mit welchem Bike bist du jetzt da Felix?


----------



## Soulbrother (11. August 2008)

Rate mal Niko,

http://www.mtb-freeride.de/Blog/wp-content/myfotos/whistler-tag-2/IMG_4197.jpg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. August 2008)

ich wollt schon sagen. Eigentlich kommt ja nur eins in Frage bei der Fahrerkonstelation 

Und alle mit neuer 66 auch mal was anderes.


----------



## Soulbrother (11. August 2008)

Scheiß Gruppenzwang halt 
...deshalb hat der Niki wohl auch noch von DC auf SC gewechselt


----------



## iNSANE! (12. August 2008)

Hehe...der Niki hat seinen Ruf weg, oder? Naja, heute isser mit einem neuen Schlauch ausgekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (12. August 2008)

... ihr singlecrownnazis


----------



## numinisflo (8. September 2008)

Gerade frisch zurück nach drei Wochen British Columbia. "Leider" nur wenig biken, dafür unglaublich viel Canada aufgenommen und für extrem gut befunden. Könnte eine neue Heimat werden...

Konnte in Whistler das Flatline testen und war extrem begeistert vom Hinterbau, wirklich eine Steigerung im Vergleich zum RMX! Leider konnte die Travis nicht ansatzweise mithalten.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. September 2008)

mann mann ich werde immer verrückter meine kiste soll au solangsam mal aufgebaut werden


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. September 2008)

@ numinisflo
vielleicht sollten wir eine Massen-WG in Whistler machen 

Ach dann ist das auch der Revox Dämpfer oder?
Hatten alle Flatlines eine Manitou?


----------



## numinisflo (9. September 2008)

Nichts dagegen einzuwenden! Werde auf alle Fälle nächstes Jahr wieder in Whistler sein, dann mit Schwerpunkt biken - dieses Jahr war es nur eine Zwischenstation auf der Reise durch BC.

Die meisten der Leih-Flatlines hatten DHX 4.0 und 888rcv verbaut, einige wenige gab es mit Travis, und ganz wenige mit Travis und Revox. Wollte unbedingt diese Kombination, da ich noch nie die Travis gefahren bin und war dann aber total enttäuscht von der Gabel. Das lag aber mit Sicherheit auch am schlechten Wartungszustand am Ende der Saison, auf alle Fälle konnte sie nicht mit dem fantastischen Hinterbau & Revox mithalten. Nicht ansatzweise ein Vergleich zu meiner 40.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Corpsegrinder (9. September 2008)

Kanada ist schon ein geiles Land. Ich müsste auch ganz dringend noch ma hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philanderer (16. September 2008)

Hallo, 
hab da mal eine kleine Bitte. Könnte mir irgendwer, der sowas hat, mal ein Bild von dem "Fro-Logo" schicken. Oder sagen wo ich es im Netz finde. Hab jetzt schon so einiges gegoogled und nix gefunden. Vielleich hat ja jemand nen alten Katalog oder so, wovon man es einscannen könnte.
So gegen Ende de Jahres gibts auch ne Auflösung wofür es ist
Gruß Philipp


----------



## Flow.Zero (25. September 2008)

Dt Swiss anyone?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/134940/cat/22/date/1221396980


----------



## Fabeymer (25. September 2008)

Philanderer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab da mal eine kleine Bitte. Könnte mir irgendwer, der sowas hat, mal ein Bild von dem "Fro-Logo" schicken. Oder sagen wo ich es im Netz finde. Hab jetzt schon so einiges gegoogled und nix gefunden. Vielleich hat ja jemand nen alten Katalog oder so, wovon man es einscannen könnte.
> So gegen Ende de Jahres gibts auch ne Auflösung wofür es ist
> Gruß Philipp



Passt das?


----------



## blaubaer (26. September 2008)

weiss jemand was dies für eine Race Face Kurbel da ist, die auf der Interbike vorgestellt wird ???


----------



## Jendo (26. September 2008)

Schaut auf jedenfall gut aus:
Hier funktioniert der Link


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. September 2008)

Das ist die Deus. Soll Anfang nächsten Jahres in einer kleinen Serie Rot-Eloxiert kommen. Wobei das wohl noch in den Sternen steht. Man will erstmal das Feddback der Kunden einholen ob das gut ankommt oder nicht.
Also was sagt ihr? 

Rot Eloxierte Race Face Deus Kurbel Ja oder Nein???

Gruß,


----------



## Philanderer (26. September 2008)

@Fabeymer
Danke, das hilft mir schonmal sehr weiter!!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. September 2008)

gabs Früher nicht auch rot und blau eloxierte RF Kurbeln?
hm..ja gefällt die habe das Design leicht an die neuen Vertex angeglichen wie es aussieht


----------



## Fabeymer (26. September 2008)

Muahaha, gut, dass Ihr gerade von eloxierten Teilen sprecht, da hab ich was für Euch.

http://cgi.ebay.de/rocky-mountain-t...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Hab's auch schon im ebay-Thread gepostet, aber wer weiß, ob Ihr da reinschaut.


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. September 2008)

Race Face hat in der Vergangenheit schon viel mit Farben gemacht. Es gab auch mal unzählige gepulverten in rot, gelb, blau, grün, ...
Dann ging das ein bisschen weg und jetzt versucht man es wieder.
Ich persönlich finds Super Geil!! Weg vom konservatigen Mainstream und endlich Farbe bekennen! Und die rote Deus ist der erste Schritt dazu!! Man stelle sich mal eine rote Diabolus Kurbel vor!? 
Aber man wird sehen. Dem Käufer muss es gefallen...

Also?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (26. September 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Das ist die Deus. Soll Anfang nächsten Jahres in einer kleinen Serie Rot-Eloxiert kommen. Wobei das wohl noch in den Sternen steht. Man will erstmal das Feddback der Kunden einholen ob das gut ankommt oder nicht.
> Also was sagt ihr?
> 
> Rot Eloxierte Race Face Deus Kurbel Ja oder Nein???
> ...


 
Danke für die schnelle antwort  

Ja mir gefällt Sie und würd mir auch solch farbiges gönnen, will mir ev. nächstes jahr auch noch das Ellsi farblich verändern  



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> gabs Früher nicht auch rot und blau eloxierte RF Kurbeln?


 
ja gabs  
hab sogar noch i`wo eine alte in rot rumliegen, halt leider nur altes 4-kant tauglich


----------



## Fabeymer (26. September 2008)

Finde ich auch gut, ich hab den bunten Turbinen früher auch immer bewundert hinterhergeschaut, wenn ich eine gesehen hab. Ziemlich geil fand ich die blau eloxierte am blau-weißen Element T.O., das hat dermaßen perfekt gepasst.
Überhaupt schön, dass wieder was in den Farbtopf geworfen wird von den Firmen, auch im mittleren Peissegment. 

Beim Element im ebay-Link finde ich die Teile und die Farben supergeil (bis auf den Sattel), leider ist der Aufbau halt nicht wirklich harmonisch geraten.


----------



## numinisflo (26. September 2008)

Durch das Bier wird der Preis für das ebay-Vertex ja wieder einigermaßen realistisch.


----------



## Jendo (26. September 2008)

Auf jedenfall nicht nur eine Farbe anbieten! Rot ist aber trotzdem nicht verkehrt


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Oktober 2008)

"Rennen" in der Wüste von Utah 

http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-38164.html

*Schmunzel*


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Oktober 2008)

hmmm... Downhillrennen? wärs meint ^^


----------



## blaubaer (13. Dezember 2008)

damit hat das geldausgeben noch mehr style


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Dezember 2008)

hat ja echt was nä 

Habe ich gerade bei Youtube gefunden.

Wade Simmons erzählt ein bisschen was über die Fahrwerksabstimmung an seinem Slayer SS. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AonYpJxw7OQ


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Dezember 2008)

smooth 

ach,äh...das Grün ist schon ziemlich geil Niko,gelle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Dezember 2008)

an sich ja


----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. Dezember 2008)

aber ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich das, dass alles is?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Dezember 2008)

an Fahrwerkseinstellung?
Nein!
Da fehlt noch ein bisschen mehr.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. Dezember 2008)

Aufjedenfall!


----------



## blaubaer (18. Dezember 2008)

das fahrwerk kenn ich i`wo her ...  so mit Roco und Ti-feder ...


----------



## numinisflo (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Fest und schöne Feiertage! Viel Spaß beim feiern.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (24. Dezember 2008)

Fohes Fest auch von ... mir ich geh jetzt mal Geschenke austeilen 
... dann auch noch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr ... wenig bis keine
Verletzungen und keep the rubber side down ! Ride on ! take care & have fun


----------



## numinisflo (24. Dezember 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> ... wenig bis keine
> Verletzungen



...leider bin ich schon verletzt, hoffe aber das ich nächstes Jahr wieder einigermaßen biken kann.


----------



## Jeru (25. Dezember 2008)

Von mir auch frohe Weihnachten ... and a happy new year  .... auf die nächste Saison!


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. Dezember 2008)

Meine Wenigkeit sowie im Namen meiner Sponsoren wüschen euch, euren Angehörigen und Freunden Frohe Weihnachten, einen entspannten und Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und das beste für die kommende Saison 2009.
Vielen dank für Eure Unterstützung und eure Treue...

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald wieder...

Bis dahin, 

euer Mario Lenzen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Auf geile Treffen und verdammt schöne Zeiten auf euren Bikes.

Cu next year


----------



## Fabeymer (31. Dezember 2008)

Kann ich so unterschreiben, alles Gute Euch allen und viel Spaß beim Reinfeiern!


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

weis nicht wer's schon kennt - ein bisschen Off-topic, aber dennoch absolut krass:

http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-45083.html

Wer sich also vor Step-Ups und Drops fürchtet...der sollte sich das mal anschauen. Wild!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Januar 2009)

da hat sich der Dämpfer aber ganz schön gemeldet, mein lieber Kokoschinski! Mit Motorkraft geht allet


----------



## Xexano (5. Januar 2009)

Ach Quatsch! Mit nem RMX wärs auch möglich gewesen! Man hätte nur von einem Hoteldach aus eine Startrampe bauen müssen...  *Achtung Witz*


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. Januar 2009)

Und fast ins Flat unten...aua!
Das wäre Benders Gelegenheit gewesen! Schnell mit dem MTB hinterher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocsam (6. Januar 2009)

...wie eine MARKTGERECHTE Preisgestaltung aussieht, kann man bei CRC sehen: RM Altitude70-Rahmen für 1600!!:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Brands.aspx?BrandID=664

Sind in England die Lebenshaltungskostn soviel niedriger als hier
..oder versucht man uns hier einfach nur abzuzocken?


----------



## subdiver (6. Januar 2009)

rocsam schrieb:


> ...wie eine MARKTGERECHTE Preisgestaltung aussieht, kann man bei CRC sehen: RM Altitude70-Rahmen fÃ¼r 1600â¬!!:
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Brands.aspx?BrandID=664
> 
> ...



Die verlangen fÃ¼r ein 09er Element 50 um â¬ 460,-- weniger als Bikeaction 
Tja, wie schon wo anders geschrieben, freie Marktwirtschaft !
Dann sollten die RM-Kunden eben nicht mehr bei Bikeaction kaufen.


----------



## blaubaer (6. Januar 2009)

heftig hat mich der preis beim kompletten Altitude50 geschockt, ganze 1600.-SFr. weniger als hier in der schweiz 
aber eben, ich zahl lieber hier etwas mehr, und hab den besseren suport wenn was passiert...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. Januar 2009)

gerade bei Youtube gefunden.
Da ist wieder ein bisschen das Flatline zu sehen. 

Da scheint ja ne richtig entspannte Atmosphäre zu sein  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umZM_aRFEoA&feature=related


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. Januar 2009)

Oh ja der Herr Gulevich, sehr schön das lila.


----------



## TurboLenzen (17. Januar 2009)

Schaut euch das an...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=376790

Viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Februar 2009)

Ich würde mich eventuell trennen:http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/168707/cat/500


----------



## TurboLenzen (2. Februar 2009)

Ach komm. Tu mir das nicht an.. 
Mein Herz blutet!


----------



## Soulbrother (3. Februar 2009)

Das kann und will ich natürlich nicht verantworten... 
Ich handhabe die Sache genauso wie der Anzinger mit seinem RMX,versprochen 

Herzchen wieder gut ?
Freu mich schon auf Mai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (3. Februar 2009)

Hehe, Mario, das ist doch absehbar wie das läuft (hoffe ich) - der Souly hat bald wieder ein superschönes Switch - mit Fox Fahrwerk


----------



## Fabeymer (3. Februar 2009)

Kann mir jemand von Euch sagen, wie das Einschicken bei Cosmic abläuft? Die TST2-Kartusche meiner AM1 ist im Eimer und ich wollte das jetzt mal erledigen. Schicke ich da einfach die Gabel hin samt Defektbeschreibung und Rechnung? Übernimmt Cosmic die Kosten, wenn die Gabel zurück zu mir kommt? Gibt es sonst irgendetwas zu beachten?
Ich habe dort heute schon angerufen, aber leider war der Herr sehr kurz angebunden und aus der Preisliste werde ich nicht ganz schlau...

Vielen Dank!


----------



## bernd_spiegel (3. Februar 2009)

hmmm, cosmic, ich glaube mich an ein "wir reden nicht mit endverbrauchern" zu erinnern  also soweit ich noch aus meiner zeit als aushilfe im radlladen erinner: bei cosmic muss der händler einsenden und der macht dann mit cosmic den preis für dich....hatte den eindruck, die haben den service und die preise gut im griff (1 mal gings völlig schief,passiert)


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Februar 2009)

klar!
Man muss zum nächst liegenden Händler fahren, dass zeug abgeben und die schicken es dann weiter zu Cosmic.


----------



## Fabeymer (4. Februar 2009)

Also der Herr am Telefon meinte, ich könne das auch von mir aus einschicken und müsse nicht den Umweg über den Händler gehen. Komisch, ich ruf am besten nochmal an.
Danke Euch!


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Februar 2009)

Hi,

nachdem hier ja die Freerider doch gut vertreten sind: Macht doch bitte mal hier mit http://www.freeride-umfrage.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (5. Februar 2009)

schade nur dass erst am schluss, nach dem ganzen ausfüllen, bekanntgegeben wird dass es eine umfrage für D-Land ist


----------



## OnTheRocks (17. Februar 2009)

Hi,

Folgendes habe ich vor einigen Tagen auf Pinkbike gelesen:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/rocky-mountain-maxxis-team-2009.html

Rocky Mountain steigt in den Downhill Zirkus ein, gut oder schlecht?
Mir scheints so als müsste sich Rocky Mountain mal wieder mit Specialized messen, welche ja auch gerade ein neues DH Team gegründet haben. Ich bin aber definitv gespannt wie sich die Flattys so in Konkurrenz zu den ganzen "reinrassigen" DH Bikes machen werden.


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Februar 2009)

Prinzipiell eine prima Sache,das war schon lange fällig.Allerdings ist das Flaty nun mal kein reinassiger DH-Racer wie z.B. ein Sunday,M6 usw. sondern nur ein FR/DH Kompromiß...wenn auch ein recht guter !
Bleibt nur zu hoffen das aus der Aktion ein wirklich racetauglicher Ableger vom Flaty entstehen wird.Ich würd mich freuen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Februar 2009)

Ein Rocky Händler weniger. 
Van Hacht in Hamburg nimmt Rocky komplett aus dem Programm. 
Super....ich habe gehofft das ich mich dort mal auf ein Altitude setzten kann. Wieder nichts.


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Februar 2009)

Nennt der Händler irgendwelche Gründe für seine Entscheidung? Würde mich mal interessieren, vielleicht weißt Du ja was.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Februar 2009)

Hoffe blos dases bald ein größeres deutsches Team in der DH-Welt geben wird. Das mit Herr Stratmann ist ja noch zimlich klein, werde mal gespannt sein wie er bei der DM in Wildbad abschneidet.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Februar 2009)

da habe ich Sepp natürlich nicht nachgefragt. Das mache ich aber noch mal.

Bestimmt weil es keiner kauft. Das ist ein Laden der kennt keine Preisreduzierung. Der bietet immer strikt nach Katalogpreis an. Deswegen ist es wohl auch kein Wunder.


----------



## subdiver (25. Februar 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Bestimmt weil es keiner kauft. Das ist ein Laden der kennt keine Preisreduzierung. Der bietet immer strikt nach Katalogpreis an. Deswegen ist es wohl auch kein Wunder.



Demnach dürfte dieser Laden gar nichts verkaufen


----------



## peterbe (4. März 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> da habe ich Sepp natürlich nicht nachgefragt. Das mache ich aber noch mal.
> 
> Bestimmt weil es keiner kauft. Das ist ein Laden der kennt keine Preisreduzierung. Der bietet immer strikt nach Katalogpreis an. Deswegen ist es wohl auch kein Wunder.



Ich habe alle meine Rocky in den letzten 13 Jahren dort gekauft (das waren so einige) und bin a) immer sehr gut, nett und kompetent beraten worden(die Verkäufer trifft man auf fetten RMs auch im Wald) habe b) immer ein wenig Rabatt bekommen, was ok war, aber klar, die sind keine Discounter und keine internet-Fuzzis und brauchen wohl auch die Preise. Wenn nun 2km weiter RMs bei Boc verkauft werden, haben die bei Von Hacht natürlich kein Interesse mehr am Verkauf (wurde dort auch so gesagt). Schade. 

Man muss wohl sagen, dass der Niedergang der kleinen RM-Händler zwar ein Strategieergebnis des BA-Marketings ist, das allerdings natürlich auch ein Ergebnis all dieser RM-Käufer ist, die an einem exklusiven Kult partizipieren wollen, aber das zu Discounter-Preisen, die Bikes vor Ort beim Händler probefahren, wenn er aber nicht bereit ist, 30% rabatt zu geben, kauft man sein Bike hat bei CR (die bei den Wechselkursen auch irgendwann Probleme bekommen werden, noch Geld zu verdienen). So eine Entwicklung kann nicht klappen, damit geht jede Marke kaputt. Ich hätte es besser gefunden, RM wäre exklusiv geblieben, auch wenn es seinen Preis gehabt hätte. Das hätte auch hier so einige schlimme Rabatt-/Garantie- und ähnlich dämliche Debatten gespart.

Außerdem muss ich dann demnächst irgendwo nach Süddeutschland fahren, wenn ich bei einem korrekten Händler ein Altitude kaufen will - Mist.


----------



## subdiver (4. März 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Man muss wohl sagen, dass der Niedergang der kleinen RM-Händler zwar ein Strategieergebnis des BA-Marketings ist, das allerdings natürlich auch ein Ergebnis all dieser RM-Käufer ist, die an einem exklusiven Kult partizipieren wollen, aber das zu Discounter-Preisen, die Bikes vor Ort beim Händler probefahren, wenn er aber nicht bereit ist, 30% rabatt zu geben, kauft man sein Bike hat bei CR (die bei den Wechselkursen auch irgendwann Probleme bekommen werden, noch Geld zu verdienen). So eine Entwicklung kann nicht klappen, damit geht jede Marke kaputt. Ich hätte es besser gefunden, RM wäre exklusiv geblieben, auch wenn es seinen Preis gehabt hätte. Das hätte auch hier so einige schlimme Rabatt-/Garantie- und ähnlich dämliche Debatten gespart.



Volle Zustimmung 



peterbe schrieb:


> Außerdem muss ich dann demnächst irgendwo nach Süddeutschland fahren, wenn ich bei einem korrekten Händler ein Altitude kaufen will - Mist.



Nicht Irgendwo sondern hier,
http://www.mtsports.de/
Der Markus ist noch ein Rocky-Händler, wie es sie früher einmal gegeben hat.
Klein, fein, Top-Service, Top-Beratung und technisch sehr kompetent.

Ansonsten werden wir auch hier in Süddeutschland von den 
Stadler´s und BikeMax (als RM-Supermärkte) so langsam umlagert.
Kleinere RM-Händler, wie MTsports oder Rösch, sind die "letzten RM-Mohikaner"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojada1 (8. März 2009)

, habe gerade in der neuen bike ein "Interview" mit dem neuen RM-Productmanager Alex Cogger gelesen: Unter dem Statement: "Rocky gibt wieder Gas" ist NICHTS aber auch wirklich NICHTS zu lesen, was diese Schlagzeile rechtfertigen würde, im Gegenteil: Zitat: "Wir sind noch weit davon entfernt, konkrete Aussagen zu machen".....


----------



## rocsam (8. März 2009)

Tja, so isses und so bleibt es wohl auch: Nix konkretes und Wischi-Waschi-Statements:

*ICH BIN DANN MAL WEG:*
Aufgrund der katastrophalen Informations-und Produktpolitik der ehemaligen Kult-Bikemarke Rocky-Mountain habe ich persönlich Konsequenzen gezogen und die letzten Monate dazu genutzt, meine komplette Bike-Flotte umzustellen:

-Mein Slayer SXC ersetzt seit kurzem ein Norco Fluid LT
-Mein Old Slayer wurde durch ein Cannondale Rize beerbt
-Mein New Slayer wich einem Trek Remedy
-ein Lapierre Zesty wurde dem fest eingeplanten Altitude-Kauf vorgezogen!

Das war`s: 
Wer jahrelang "Build In Canada" und besondere Qualitätsstandards für sich proklamiert und dann plötzlich über Bord wirft OHNE seine Kunden fair und zeitnah darüber zu informieren, wird mit dem Kauf von Wettbewerbsprodukten bestraft...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. März 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Nicht Irgendwo sondern hier,
> http://www.mtsports.de/
> Der Markus ist noch ein Rocky-Händler, wie es sie früher einmal gegeben hat.
> Klein, fein, Top-Service, Top-Beratung und technisch sehr kompetent.
> ...



nicht zu vergessen ist auch Radsport Kimmerle in Gätringen.


----------



## subdiver (8. März 2009)

jojada1 schrieb:


> , habe gerade in der neuen bike ein "Interview" mit dem neuen RM-Productmanager Alex Cogger gelesen:
> Zitat: "Wir sind noch weit davon entfernt, konkrete Aussagen zu machen".....



Auf was bezieht sich dieses Zitat ?


----------



## rocsam (8. März 2009)

...ich habe es auch gerade gelesen: es bezieht sich auf kommende Neuheiten, mit denen RM "Gas geben" will; die Frage von bike lautete ob es zB ein Element in Carbon geben würde...Wenn ich nix über zukünftige Projekte sagen will, gebe ich kein Statement ab- basta....


----------



## subdiver (8. März 2009)

rocsam schrieb:


> die Frage von bike lautete ob es zB ein Element in Carbon geben würde...



Es würde mich sehr wundern, wenn es nicht bei den RM-Days im KWT erstmalig vorgestellt wird.

Das RM "Gas geben" will, zeigt ja die ausgelagerte Produktion nach Fernost
und das angepasste Mainstream-Design.


----------



## Nofaith (9. März 2009)

Wir sind grad am Saison-Start, er möchte erstmal die 2009er Modelle verkaufen! Es wäre fürs Geschäft ziemlich schädlich, nur aus Marketinggründen schon den 2010er Modellwechseln anzukündigen.

Es wird mit Sicherheit was kommen, vom vorderen Rahmendreich wird's dem Vertex wohl sehr ähnlich sein. Einfach mal die Rennen Mitte der Saison abwarten, da tauchten auch die ersten Vertex-Bilder auf.


----------



## iNSANE! (9. März 2009)

Hehe,

RedBull gehen die Ideen nicht aus - ideal bei dem Kackwetter

http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-55027.html


----------



## subdiver (11. März 2009)

rocsam schrieb:


> Das war`s:
> Wer jahrelang "Build In Canada" und besondere Qualitätsstandards für sich proklamiert und dann plötzlich über Bord wirft OHNE seine Kunden fair und zeitnah darüber zu informieren, wird mit dem Kauf von Wettbewerbsprodukten bestraft...



Wieso ? 
Auf der aktuellen RM-Webseite kann man folgendes nachlesen 
http://www.bikes.com/main+de+07_100+Philosophy.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (11. März 2009)

_Heute sind wir größer als bei der Gründung unserer Firma, damals, vor 27 Jahren. Dennoch hat sich bei uns nicht viel Grundlegendes geändert: *Noch immer bauen wir unsere Bikes von Hand hier in Vancouver, British Columbia.* Und da alle im selben Werk zusammen arbeiten, erhalten wir von allen Feedback. Die Geräusche aus unseren Fertigungsabteilungen sind bis in unsere Führungsetage zu hören._


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. März 2009)

Wie alt ist das und wo hast du das her????


----------



## Fabeymer (11. März 2009)

Das ist aus Subdivers Link.


----------



## subdiver (11. März 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Wie alt ist das und wo hast du das her????



Aus meinem Link, den ich HEUTE auf www.bikes.com gefunden habe.


----------



## jojada1 (11. März 2009)

..das ist altes, längst überholtes MARKETING-Geschwätz! Die lärmen in Vancouver höchstens noch beim zusammenkloppen der Prototypen.....


----------



## meth3434 (5. April 2009)

Einmalige Gelegenheit: 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=179493

Bei fragen gern unter: [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (12. April 2009)

hallo liebe rockygemeinde, ich melde mich mal ab...... fahre für eine woche nach finale ligure  schöne ostern an alle......


----------



## Soulbrother (12. April 2009)

...und von mir schoene Ostergruesse von LaPalma


----------



## Dome_2001 (13. April 2009)

Servus Leute,

frohe Ostern Euch.

Hab gestern lernen müssen das Bremsscheiben verdammt heiß werden können


----------



## maple leaf (15. April 2009)

Moin Mädeln,

nach langer Abstinenz bin ich jetzt wieder on und wenn alles gut läuft (gelle nici) auch asap back in the saddle.

Werde mein geliebtes Switch wieder abgeben (Siehe Signatur) und mich mehr Richtung AM -> pussy Freeride orinetieren...

Die alten Knochen haben mir letztes Jahr in PDS doch meine Grenzen aufgezeigt und die Stürze Ende 07 haben mich einfach zum umdenken gebracht! Ist für viele von Euch bestimmt schwer nachvollziehbar, aber mit DH und Bikepark ist es eben vorbei bei mir. Dennoch freure ich mich auf ausgiebiege Touren und freudiges wenn auch nicht derbes Trailsurfing!

see ya,

bas


----------



## neikless (15. April 2009)

ja super un mich lässt er die drecksarbeit machen 
hier paar bilder zum bas´s switch schicksalsschlag


----------



## maple leaf (15. April 2009)

Merci mein lieber!

Aber geputzt wurde es durch mich! Jetzt bitte schnell ein RM Liebhaber her der das gute Stück weiterhin in Ehren hält!

so long,

bas


----------



## numinisflo (16. April 2009)

Hey Bas

Schön wieder was von dir zu hören, freut mich sehr das du wieder am Start bist!

Hau rein.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Jendo (19. April 2009)

Gerade entdeckt:
Scott Beaumonts Rocky






Pinkbike-Link


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Mai 2009)

wer hat die WC Liveübertragung gesehen?

Yeehaaa ein Rocky auf Platz 1! Weiter so, solange Miss Atherton noch weg ist 

Was war mit dem Rocky unter den Herren? Ist er wärend des Stromausfalls gefahren? Der war doch letztes mal auf Platz 6 oder so.


----------



## MrFaker (11. Mai 2009)

habe ich leider auch nicht gesehen 

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Mai 2009)

ja gesehen habe ich es.
Aber genau ab der hälfte von Sabrinas Lauf war ein Übertragungsfehler....super!


----------



## Jendo (11. Mai 2009)

Ich hab ein paar Aufnahmen von dem Flatline über das Rennwochenende gemacht. Wenn ich es bei zeiten schaffe lade ich es hoch 
mfg
Jendo


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. Mai 2009)

Jendo schrieb:


> Ich hab ein paar Aufnahmen von dem Flatline über das Rennwochenende gemacht. Wenn ich es bei zeiten schaffe lade ich es hoch
> mfg
> Jendo



Bin auch am Zelt mit den Rockys vorbeigelaufen und hab mir die Flatlines angeschaut...wirklich geile Bikes

Hab Deinen "Chef" noch an der Strecke gesehen. Wo warst Du?
Bin gespannt auf die Bilder.

GEILER Tag gestern an der Strecke

MfG


----------



## Jendo (11. Mai 2009)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Bin auch am Zelt mit den Rockys vorbeigelaufen und hab mir die Flatlines angeschaut...wirklich geile Bikes
> 
> Hab Deinen "Chef" noch an der Strecke gesehen. Wo warst Du?
> Bin gespannt auf die Bilder.
> ...



Gestern war ich vorwiegend im Zielbereich. Die Tage davor quasi überall


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Mai 2009)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Bin auch am Zelt mit den Rockys vorbeigelaufen und hab mir die Flatlines angeschaut...wirklich geile Bikes
> 
> MfG



^^eine sehr korrekte Aussage!


----------



## MrFaker (11. Mai 2009)

echt lecker in blau 

lg chris


----------



## gobo (13. Mai 2009)

hi männer

hab den tread nicht gefunden,wo darüber getalkt wurde das rm aus taiwan kommt!
egal,habt ihr in der neuen bike die schweißerin gesehen die die hinterbauten von cannondale verschweißt?
alter vater,ich weiß nicht wieviele gesagt haben das die da drüben den standart halten aber wenn die so auch die rocky rahmen schweißen dann
prost.

mfg


----------



## GM210 (13. Mai 2009)

Welch herrlich sinnfreier Beitrag. Oh Gott.


----------



## MrFaker (13. Mai 2009)

war erstaunt, mein rocky ist nichtmal verschweißt, einfach nur mit heißkleber verklebt 

spart nämlich gewicht 

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (13. Mai 2009)

Jendo schrieb:


> Ich hab ein paar Aufnahmen von dem Flatline über das Rennwochenende gemacht. Wenn ich es bei zeiten schaffe lade ich es hoch
> mfg
> Jendo



Hier ein paar Impressionen vom Rennwochenende und dem Flatline. Manche stellen sehen arg langsam aus, aber im Training sieht das eben so aus 
Schade das hier kein HDV geht:


----------



## wildermarkus (13. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand schon die RF 3/4 DH Short in braun und evtl bilder davon?

Grüße


----------



## el Lingo (13. Mai 2009)

Männer sollten keine 3/4 Hosen tragen!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. Mai 2009)

nee aber die schönen neuen (2010) Diabolus Handschuhe hab ich


----------



## neikless (14. Mai 2009)

... viel zu schwer das diabolus zeug 

find 3/4 hosen zum biking gar nicht schlecht, für männer !
für frauen darf gern kürzer/knapper sein


----------



## el Lingo (14. Mai 2009)

Ich finde sie grauenhaft, aber zum biken machen sie eigentlich Sinn.
Mit den Frauen sind wir einer Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (14. Mai 2009)

hatte mal die 3/4 Raceface DH shorts und denke werde mir wieder eine holen
sitzt einfach perfect und da die übers knie geht hält sie auch die protektoren da wo sie hin sollen
und man verkratzt das oberrohr nicht so damit ...
meine freundin hat jetzt auch eine seit ich meine zu heiß in den trockner geworfen habe


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Mai 2009)

Servus,

http://www.marcotoniolo.com
wenn man auf die Hompage von Marco Toniolo geht und unter Archiv Elba Italy sucht, findet man schöne Bilder von Wade Simmons, Richie Schley udn Mario Lenzen. 

Da sieht man mal das neue Slayer SS und SXC in der SE Version 

Da sieht das Gelb des SS gar nicht soo verkehrt aus


----------



## MrFaker (17. Mai 2009)

auch ein schönes bild 







lg chris


----------



## wildermarkus (18. Mai 2009)

Super !!
Da hat sogar Mario die braune DH Short an !!


----------



## maple leaf (19. Mai 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Männer sollten keine 3/4 Hosen tragen!



Warum das denn bitte?

Ich liebe meine 3/4 RF pant! Gerade im Frühjahr und im Herbst geht beim riden nix über eine 3/4...


Frauen sollten per Gesetz sowiso nix anziehen dürfen!


----------



## el Lingo (19. Mai 2009)

Ich ahbe ja schon gesagt, dass die beim Biken durchaus noch Sinn machen, sehen aber immer komisch aus, finde ich. Und off-bike sollte Mann entweder ganz, halb oder gar nicht tragen. Aber bitte nichts dazwischen.
Sollten wir uns in Willingen sehen, dann zeige ich Dir ein paar Frauen, bei denen Du Dir wünschen wirst, dass die immer etwas anziehen. Müssen wir nur mal im Sauerlandstern schauen...


----------



## maple leaf (19. Mai 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich ahbe ja schon gesagt, dass die beim Biken durchaus noch Sinn machen, sehen aber immer komisch aus, finde ich. Und off-bike sollte Mann entweder ganz, halb oder gar nicht tragen. Aber bitte nichts dazwischen.
> Sollten wir uns in Willingen sehen, dann zeige ich Dir ein paar Frauen, bei denen Du Dir wünschen wirst, dass die immer etwas anziehen. Müssen wir nur mal im Sauerlandstern schauen...



Sonntag 24.05.09!

Ich glaube ich erahne wen Du meinst!:kotz:

Alt, fett und min. 5 Promille - Konnte (Gott sei Dank) den Neikless davon abhalten, dort ein kühles blondes zu schlürfen!

cheers,

3/4styler


----------



## neikless (20. Mai 2009)

*LEIDER* das wäre ein spaß
ich muss noch das foto meines bruder finden 
miite 20 völlig zu und breit
in agypten mit assiletten deutschlandshirt und den hotpants meines vaters (jeans)


----------



## Sebastian_93 (20. Mai 2009)

Ich habe bemerkt, dass es noch keine Rocky Mountain Interessengemeinschaft gibt. 

Darauhin habe ich mal eine gegründet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=206


----------



## MrFaker (24. Mai 2009)

hätte eigentlich jemand lust, juni/july mit an den gardasee zu kommen? Do-So oder so

mit den schweren geschützen per bahn hoch und dann runterbolzen 

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (24. Mai 2009)

ich fänd es doch schöner wenns ne gallerie geben würde wo man sich alle rockys hier aus dem forum anschauen könnte.
evtl. auch sowas wie ne datenbank wo sämtliche änderungen u. forallem die baujahre zu erlesen sind.

mfg


----------



## Sebastian_93 (24. Mai 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> ich fänd es doch schöner wenns ne gallerie geben würde wo man sich alle rockys hier aus dem forum anschauen könnte.
> evtl. auch sowas wie ne datenbank wo sämtliche änderungen u. forallem die baujahre zu erlesen sind.
> 
> mfg


 Kann man doch bestimmt in der Intesressengesellschaft machen oder ?


----------



## Sebastian_93 (25. Mai 2009)

Sorry für den Doppelpost ! 

Wegen der Rocky Mountain Gallerie mit Bildern und Teschnichen Daten sowie den Baujahr habe ich jetzt etwas in meiner Interessengemeinschaft eingerichtet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=206
Da ich keine andere Möglichkeit gefunden habe um die Gallerie unterzubringen habe ich es in die Diskussion der Interessengemeinschaft gestellt.


----------



## maple leaf (28. Mai 2009)

Will meine RF FR Schoner gegen Knee-Guards tauschen, nur was soll ich nehmen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=384496


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Mai 2009)

Wären die hier was für Dich? Für den Preis kann man wohl nicht wirklich viel falsch machen.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=9588


----------



## maple leaf (28. Mai 2009)

Die sind halt ohne "Schale" so wie ich das sehe... Ich will halt was, dass auch noch meine Kniee bei einem derberen Sturz (Bikepark) schützt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Mai 2009)

Louisa hat sich gerade bei den Dirtmasters die Kyle Strait für 45 Euro gekauft.
Musste bis Willingen warten und dir da welche kaufen. 
Die haben eine leichte Schale drin.
Wobei meine Troy Lee eine etwas härtere Schale haben


----------



## maple leaf (28. Mai 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Louisa hat sich gerade bei den Dirtmasters die Kyle Strait für 45 Euro gekauft.
> Musste bis Willingen warten und dir da welche kaufen.
> Die haben eine leichte Schale drin.
> Wobei meine Troy Lee eine etwas härtere Schale haben



Ne ne kauf die heute (Brauch die für Montag) auch für 49,00 EUR im Haibke nur eben welche? Gibt`s denn Qualitätsunterschiede zwichen 661 und Ed Hardy ()?

PS: Bist doch hoffentlich nicht sauer wegen "Der Puppe" oder? Ist eben der etwas andere mitteldeutsche Humor...!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Mai 2009)

Also dadurch das die Ed Hardy ein bisschen härter sind würde ich mir wieder die kaufen. Der Stoff fühlt sich auch reissfester an.

Ach was nein  ein wenig kenne ich das ja schon von Niclas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (28. Mai 2009)

... er hat sich für die ED´s entschieden find ich gut !


----------



## maple leaf (28. Mai 2009)

Jo sind die Ed Hardy`s geworden! Haben beim simulierten crash-test den besten Eindruck gemacht!

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe...MOS!


----------



## neikless (28. Mai 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96S7sJ2UmQg"]YouTube - Thomas vanderham[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THmZdDTxomQ"]YouTube - Thomas Vanderham - Rocky Mountain Flatline[/ame]
good times


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Mai 2009)

Kein Ding  hast ne gute entscheidung getroffen!

Wisst ihr woran man merkt das die Schmetterlinge im Bauch langsam zur Ruhe gekommen sind, die rosa Brille langsam abschwächt und die Liebe in einer Partnerschaft langsam zur Rutine wird?

Wenn deine Freundin anfängt dir ein neues Bike auszureden!


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Mai 2009)

Wenn man sichs ausreden läßt...


----------



## MrFaker (29. Mai 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Wisst ihr woran man merkt das die Schmetterlinge im Bauch langsam zur Ruhe gekommen sind, die rosa Brille langsam abschwächt und die Liebe in einer Partnerschaft langsam zur Rutine wird?
> 
> Wenn deine Freundin anfängt dir ein neues Bike auszureden!



wie geil 

aber eher solltest du dich fragen, wer die hosen an hat 

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (29. Mai 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Wenn deine Freundin anfängt dir ein neues Bike auszureden!



*Da hilft nur eine klarer Ansage!*

Das ist mein Hobby und da hast Du nix zu melden!!!

Glaube kaum das Sie sich vorschreiben lässt, welche neue Handtasche Sie kaufen darf und welche nicht...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Mai 2009)

@ maple leaf
das habe ich schon im Griff 

Sie fängt an! Ich habe nicht gesagt das sie es schafft. 
Das läuft ja alles nicht im Streit ab! Ist noch auf der humvollen Schiene 

Erst mal ist ja sie dran mit nem neuen Bike (welches ich ihr vorschreibe )! Ich erst 2010 huhuhähähä

Beim Biken ist sie ist mein junger Padawan


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Mai 2009)

Sie wird es schaffen,ich sag  nur "Schnitzelessen" 

Junge,da mußt du bei zeit gegensteuern,sonst ist irgendwann der Zug abgefahren!Die Schlippis wissen schon ganz genau wie sie ihren Willen durchsetzen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Mai 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Sie wird es schaffen,ich sag  nur "Schnitzelessen"



hihi, schönes Eigentor! Euch hat sie doch zum Pizza essen überredet! Mir war es latte!

Nene ich habe vor ein paar Jahren einmal den Fehler gemacht, und werde ihn garantiert nicht wieder machen.


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Mai 2009)

Na ja,bleiben wir mal bei der Wahrheit: Dir war es interressanterweise erst "Latte",obwohl wir das schon so beschloßen hatten,nachdem frau dir mitgeteilt hat,das frau keinen Bock auf Schnitzel hat und somit auf einmal eine für dich unüberwindbare Mauer entstanden war...und was Alex und mich angeht,wir haben nur aus männlicher Solidarität zu dir nicht darauf bestanden und um dich nicht in Schwulitäten zu bringen,bzw. dein Beziehungsglück nicht zu gefährden   ...wir sind schon 2 Tolle,der Alex und ich ...auch wenn du das nicht zu schätzen weißt!

Aber ich muß zugeben,die verdammt gute Pizza war es wert.

Und jetzt ACHTUNG:
Wäre ich an deiner Stelle gewesen,ich hätte mich ganz genauso verhalten ...denn es gibt für mich nix schlimmeres als zickendes Weibsvolk.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Mai 2009)

Als wir es beschlossen hatten, war es mir schon latte 
Ich wäre auch wieder zu Subways gegangen 

Ich bin absolut tolerant. Werdet ihr auch in Canada merken!


----------



## Sw!tch (29. Mai 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Sie wird es schaffen,ich sag  nur "Schnitzelessen"






...wobei ich eigentlich gar nichts zu lachen habe, weil ich wegen der jetzt immer hinten sitzen muss! Daran sieht man nämlich erst die eigentlich schlimmen Auswirkungen 



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ich bin absolut tolerant. Werdet ihr auch in Canada merken!



Aufpassen, Jungs! Ich sag nur Löffelchen...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Mai 2009)

ich weiß gar nicht warum ihr alle auf dieser Schnitzelsache herumreitet!
Da ihr gar nicht drin steckt in der Materie ist es sinnlos euch the truth zu erklären.

Naja...darüber lässt sich verhandeln. 3 x die Woche Smilys Pizza und du bist wieder vorne


----------



## neikless (3. Juni 2009)

hier mal für die die mit x.o. und x.9.probleme haben
ist nur ein versuch geht leichter und optisch schöner i know


----------



## Soulbrother (3. Juni 2009)

du bist mir ja ein wahrer Ästhet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (3. Juni 2009)

besser es funzt als es ist nur porno eh !
ich find´s  rein optisch vom aussehen her auch voll geil !


----------



## MrFaker (3. Juni 2009)

hallo,

wie transportiert ihr eure rockys, weder mein RM6 noch mein Altitude passen auf einen Mercedes Dachgepäckträger oder einen Noname AHK Träger...

Habt ihr irgendwelche Vorschläge? 

ps: in die autos, ohne räder auch nicht wirklich

lg chris


----------



## neikless (3. Juni 2009)

bisher habe alle meine und räder von freunden ...
auf VW-Bus träger sowie AHK Träger gepasst
ins auto passen sie sogar mir mit VR ausgebaut

mein kumpel ben hatte ein cove shocker und ein Norco aline in einem
kleinwagen also es geht alles !


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Juni 2009)

Früher im Kombi hatte ich immer 2 Bikes Komplett innendrin inkl. Gepäck.
Heutzutage ist es ganz stressfrei so,


----------



## neikless (4. Juni 2009)

ich fass´es nicht *da ist ja dreck an deinem bike* total verrückt 
wohl die mobile waschanlage zu hause vergessen
sehr romantisch ... nach ogau nimmst du aber ein männer bike mit !!!


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Juni 2009)

*NUR ü-16,95Kg*...vielleicht auch 2 davon!

Wegen Woende-tour,kann leider nicht...Knie ist immer noch voll dick


----------



## blaubaer (4. Juni 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wie transportiert ihr eure rockys, weder mein RM6 noch mein Altitude passen auf einen Mercedes Dachgepäckträger oder einen Noname AHK Träger...
> 
> ...


 
mit einem richtigen männerauto alles kein problem


----------



## neikless (4. Juni 2009)

besser so herr souly ?!


----------



## gobo (4. Juni 2009)

sag mal soulbrother was ist den das für ein befestigungssystem was du da auf dem pick up hast.
hab mir ein von thule best. nur die haben keine adapter für auf 20mm steckachse,bei dir gehts!!
wollte die räder in meinem van auch reinstellen,sonst müßte ich was bauen,deswegen!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (4. Juni 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> besser so herr souly ?!



Jaaa,akzeptabel  ...silberne Madenschraube wäre noch besser! 

@gobo





BIKEINSIDE-HALTER (schwarze Teile) kombiniert mit Eigenbau (silberne Teile)


----------



## MrFaker (4. Juni 2009)

ok, haben einen thule träger gekauft, da passt es mit mühe drauf 

ins auto, ohne laufradsatz und lenker gedreht, geht nichts 

lg chris


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Juni 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> BIKEINSIDE-HALTER (schwarze Teile) kombiniert mit Eigenbau (silberne Teile)



Deine silberne Eigenbauteile hätste auch schwarz lackieren können ;-P


----------



## MrFaker (5. Juni 2009)

anstatt schwarz lackieren, einfach ein paar rote ahornblätter aufkleben 

lg chris


----------



## gobo (5. Juni 2009)

jo besten dank


----------



## Sebastian_93 (7. Juni 2009)

Es gibt doch bestimmt hier nicht nur zwei Rocky Mountain Fahrer ! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group....206&discussionid=769&gmid=12230#gmessage12230
Rein mit euren Bikes !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (7. Juni 2009)

Was soll das denn sein? Der Link geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## Sebastian_93 (7. Juni 2009)

mmh... Der Link geht nicht ?
Ich habe eine Rocky Mountain Gallerie in meiner Interssengemeinschaft gestartet.

Nochmal der Link vielleicht geht er jetzt ja. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=769


----------



## MrFaker (8. Juni 2009)

hey, habe gestern die erste 601er fahrt hinter mir, mörderlang  und ein felsen küsste meinen knöchel *g* gruß vom gardasee chris


----------



## blaubaer (15. Juni 2009)

ich sorg da mal für einfersucht und Fragen...

Das neue Schweizer Rocky Mountain Trikot


----------



## neikless (17. Juni 2009)

ich bin total platt ... muss sofort kinder machen 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VB5js3f-Bo0"]YouTube - Wernertanne Bikepark 2008 Dustin[/ame]
einfach "ohne worte"
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=325656&highlight=kinder+bikes&page=10


----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. Juni 2009)

ohhh ja alter Herr mach dich mal rann... wird solangsam Zeit xP


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Juni 2009)

Zu hart, die Kleinen schei$$en sich einfach überhaupt nix...muss bei sowas auch immer an die "Schusskinder" beim Skifahren denken.


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. Juni 2009)

Viele, schöne, tolle Flatline Pro Bikes zu verkaufen!!!

Hier der link:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=193098

Bis gleich,


----------



## neikless (21. Juni 2009)

Hi,

habe noch einen Flug nach Canada abzugeben,
Frankfurt - Vancouver (hin-rück) incl. bike
mitte juli bis anfang august
umbuchung möglich !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Juni 2009)

??? Kommt sie doch nicht mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (22. Juni 2009)

genau, leider !


----------



## gobo (22. Juni 2009)

moin männer

ich hab da mal ne frage:

könnt ihr mir was zu dem reifen maxxis ardent sagen?fahre diesen auf meinem rmx.waren gestern unterwegs und mußte mit entsetzen feststellen
das dieser nix für nässe ist.wo zum henker soll dieser sein einsatzgebiet haben,und habt ihr erfahrung mit diesem.

leute besten dank auch auf die gefahr das dies der falsche tread ist und ich nu zerissen werde

mfg


----------



## iNSANE! (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Biete mein RMX zum Verkauf - gerne auch Teile! Anfragen lohnt 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/195399/cat/500


----------



## subdiver (1. Juli 2009)

@ iNSANE 
Bist Du dann noch Rocky-Fahrer ?

PS: Meine E-Mail vom Sonntag erhalten ?


----------



## TurboLenzen (17. Juli 2009)

Wer ein RMX sucht... Hier ist was für liebhaber!!!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/198843/cat/500

Viele Grüße, 
Mario


----------



## Nofaith (19. Juli 2009)

Hab mal 'ne Frage an die Enduro/Freeride-Spezialisten:

Nach dem sich meine Freundin am WE auf dem Trail abgelegt und doch einiges an Schrammen abbekommen hat, bin ich auf der Suche nach "leichten" Protektoren für sie. Was ich mir vorstelle sind welche für Arme und Knie/Unterschenkel. Gibt's da was zum "überstreifen" was man empfehlen kann?

Ich selbst fahr die Launch-Serie von Fox, denke aber das ist doch etwas "too much" für sie, sie fährt ja eher "nur" flowige Trails mit dem Hardtail.

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Juli 2009)

Suchst Du vielleicht so etwas in der Art?

Schienbein: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=30895

Knie: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=9588

Arme: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=30870


----------



## Nofaith (19. Juli 2009)

Das sieht schon mal ganz gut. Hast Du Erfahrung damit?


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Juli 2009)

Leider nicht, aber ein Kumpel von mir nutzt die Knieschoner, wenn er in der Stadt rumtrickst. Er hat sich noch nie drüber beschwert und die Teile scheinen auch gut zu halten, wenn sich noch eine Jeans darüber befindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. September 2009)

Boah ey...ich muss mich ma  eben auskotzen!
Auf Freecaster kann man ein Helmcam Video der WM DH Strecke anschauen.


Fabian Barel fährt dort eine Fox 36 in seinem DHler weil die Strecke so glatt ist.

Ich würde sagen wie der A-Line Downhill.
Also sollte vielleicht Brian Lopes den DH mitfahren 
Lopes als DH Champion 2010


----------



## neikless (3. September 2009)

leider wahr , obwohl ich die 36 auch gern mag, aber im DH worldcup ???
DH ist kein DH mehr , oder weniger , und mehr 4X + rein pedal-kraft-sport mit lenker in der hand ...
noch 2 jahre dann sehen wir jan ulrich mit 9kg 120mm fully im NEW DownHill 

sam fährt ein sx taril mit boxxer
fabian mit 36
what´s next ?


----------



## blaubaer (3. September 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Fabian Barel fährt dort eine Fox 36 in seinem DHler weil die Strecke so glatt ist.



glatt ?? 

was machen denn die hier im 2. video falsch ? 

http://nsmb.com/3262-world-champs-practice-vids/


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. September 2009)

Doping im DH? wirds hoffentlich nie geben! 

Brian wird dann wohl damit untwergs sein:


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. September 2009)

Bike update bei Bikeaction! Die 2010 Modelle sind online.

*check www.Bikeaction.de *


----------



## neikless (10. September 2009)

da fehlen aber noch ein paar bikes und rahmen oder ? Slayer , SS ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (10. September 2009)

Das sind die 2008er Modelle!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. September 2009)

dann schau zu das du mal auf den link mit "Rocky Mountain 2010" kommst 

@neikless
ja, fehlen nochn Paar


----------



## Giuliano.B (10. September 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> leider wahr , obwohl ich die 36 auch gern mag, aber im DH worldcup ???
> DH ist kein DH mehr , oder weniger , und mehr 4X + rein pedal-kraft-sport mit lenker in der hand ...
> noch 2 jahre dann sehen wir jan ulrich mit 9kg 120mm fully im NEW DownHill
> 
> ...



Zum Glück gehts jetzt nach Schladming


----------



## evil_rider (12. September 2009)

da das flatline WC wohl zu 99% aus BC kommt, hier mal mein bigbike für 2010:


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. September 2009)

willste wirklich nen Carbon Lenker drann klatschen?


----------



## gobo (13. September 2009)

ne monter t auf nem 2010 flatline???
da frag ich mich warum die den rahmen leichter gemacht haben?
bei fox 40 würd ich nix sagen aber monster t,jedem seins.
wieso kein carbon lenker,hab einen auf meinem rmx drauf und das teil
hält.

mfg


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. September 2009)

...is eure Gesundheit...


----------



## evil_rider (13. September 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> ne monter t auf nem 2010 flatline???
> da frag ich mich warum die den rahmen leichter gemacht haben?
> bei fox 40 würd ich nix sagen aber monster t,jedem seins.
> wieso kein carbon lenker,hab einen auf meinem rmx drauf und das teil
> ...



die 2002 monster die ich habe, ist nur noch äusserlich eine... sie hat anstelle 175mm hub, 190mm, und anstelle von 3.95kg, nur noch 3.2kg... 

macht also nur 100g mehr als ne 40....


----------



## Xexano (13. September 2009)

Es ist natürlich dein Bike und deine Entscheidung, ich muss aber meinen Vorrednern anschliessen. Die Monster T passt auf ein sonst mit guten DH-Komponenten verbautes Flatline WC nicht so gut. Eher wäre eine BoXXer, 888, Idylle oder 40 passender.


----------



## evil_rider (13. September 2009)

cock sox fällt generell raus, habe ich eine persönliche abneigung gegen, die gabel haben damals nicht gehalten, und tun es bis heute nicht, siehe die dutzenden problemthreads...

marzocchis 888 ist zu zahnstochermäßig bis 08, und ab da, nur probleme....

die 40 ist mir zu wartungsintensiv....

die bos bin ich noch nicht gefahren...

die monster erfüllt aber alles was ich will... sensibler als alle hier genannten, steifer, perfekt nutzbarer federweg, brauch kaum pflege und wartung, ist breit und fett... ausserdem hat sie den höchsten lenkeinschlag von allen DC forken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (14. September 2009)

Viel Spaß dabei!!


----------



## gobo (14. September 2009)

wo ist kriftel??


----------



## maple leaf (14. September 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> wo ist kriftel??



Neben Bankfurt...


----------



## neikless (14. September 2009)

... bei Hofheim am Taunus !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. November 2009)

Schaut euch das an! Ein sehr gelungenes Rocky/Race Face Video über All Mountain und das Altitude! 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/108111/


----------



## Jendo (10. November 2009)

Sehr schönes Video!


----------



## gobo (10. November 2009)

sehr sehr schönes vid.
finde da paßt alles zusammen!!mehr davon!

mfg


----------



## Sw!tch (10. November 2009)

ohja super


----------



## blaubaer (10. November 2009)

geil  macht lust auf riden ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. November 2009)

ich weiß ja nicht wie warm der Herbst in Canada ist, aber ich glaube mir wäre das im Bach zu kalt


----------



## Sw!tch (10. November 2009)

Apropo Bach... checkt das http://www.pinkbike.com/video/102556/


----------



## neikless (27. November 2009)

hier mal wieder was zum Thema livestyle
 ... schönes Wochenende !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. November 2009)

und wo is die Kettensäge? 

edit:
okay hinten steht sie.


----------



## bestmove (27. November 2009)

Nic, wenn das Ding steht, bekomme ich die Koords?!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. November 2009)

njoa, so sieht das doch gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (27. November 2009)

Aber mit nur einem Augustiner geht das natürlich nicht. 

Viel Spaß Neikless.


----------



## strikemike (27. November 2009)

da gibts doch extra den fiesen *DAKINE BUILDER'S PACK *Bike-Rucksack... 







http://www.dakine-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p636_DAKINE-BUILDER-S-PACK-Bike-Rucksack-m--Kettens-genhalterung.html


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Dezember 2009)

Und wer noch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk sucht...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=231360


----------



## gobo (12. Dezember 2009)

hi insane

was willste nur für die rocky geldbörse?wäre daran interessiert!

mfg


----------



## bestmove (15. Dezember 2009)

Für die Winterzeit, ne kleine Auflockerung  Keine Action, sehr instrumental 

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/7756042"]Italien, September 2009 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
war einer von euch schon mal im Kleinwalzertal und kann kurz seine Erfahrungen in Bezug auf All Mountain Touren und schicken Singletrails erzählen?

Wäre sehr cool.
Der Plan ist 2010 über Himmelfahrt dort hinzufahren.

Ja Axel, kein Dirtmasters mehr 

Danke 
Cu


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Dezember 2009)

Der Corpsegrinder war da glaube ich schon des öfteren,zumindest kam er letztes Jahr zu unserem Saisonfinale in Ogau von dort aus hin.

Ja schade mit Dirtmasters,allerdings weiß ich auch noch nicht wie es bis dahin mit dem Knie geht.Hin will ich aber auf jeden Fall wieder!

 ...und wer weiß,vielleicht hat ja bis dahin der Niggi auch mal Bock sein RMX zu racen,sofern es dann nicht regnet


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Dezember 2009)

ne ich muss da nicht nochmal hin. Da war mir das lange warten im Training und am Ende auch beim Rennen ein wenig zu doof und zu langweilig.

Ein anderes Rennen vielleicht. Ich hoffe Braunlage


----------



## neikless (17. Dezember 2009)

für mich klingen singletrail touren eher ansprechend 
als dirtmasters !!!  ... "aber wann ist dieses Himmelfahrt"

ich organisiere gerade ein langes woe anfang märz
nach Finale Ligure 3 nächte 4 tage riding anmeldung via PN


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Dezember 2009)

shit shit shit!
das hört sich verdammt gut an, aber ich stehe zur der Zeit leider vor einem kleinen Problem!

Vielleicht kann ich es lösen! Vielleicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (18. Dezember 2009)

Du meinst sicher, dass für mich kein platz im Auto ist!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Dezember 2009)

ne das nicht!


----------



## neikless (18. Dezember 2009)

... bei mir ist platz Alex ! (zur Not im Anhänger )


----------



## neikless (20. Dezember 2009)

... FRO´n 5TEN (4.) Advent


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. Dezember 2009)

genial! und schöner Hund.


----------



## haural (21. Dezember 2009)

Wie jedes Jahr habe ich mir auch diesmal wieder den Bike Workshop gekauft. Obwohl mir die 2010er RM u RF Teile schon aus dem Netz bekannt sind, war ich trotzdem gespannt vielleicht doch was Neues zu finden. Doch was ist? Weder Race Face noch Rocky Mountain sind vertreten.


----------



## el Lingo (21. Dezember 2009)

Hättest Du vorher mal im Kiosk reingeschaut. Kaufst doch auch nicht die Katze im Sack oder heiratest eine Jungfrau


----------



## gobo (21. Dezember 2009)

wieso keine jungfrau heiraten??


----------



## el Lingo (21. Dezember 2009)

Weil Du auch nicht die Katze im Sack kaufst und einem Auto immer erstmal unter die Haube schauen und eine Testfahrt machen solltest, um zu wissen, ob der Kauf gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (21. Dezember 2009)

Kauf ja nicht wegen Rocky oder RF. Hab mich nur gewundert, dass beide nicht vertreten sind.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Dezember 2009)

war gerade im DDD-Media Bereich unterwegs und habe dieses Video gefunden, sehr schick 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZap3zUD0-8"]YouTube- frist real day (Freeride slopstyle) Rocky Mounteain in HD[/ame]


----------



## Jendo (22. Dezember 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Hättest Du vorher mal im Kiosk reingeschaut. Kaufst doch auch nicht die Katze im Sack oder heiratest eine Jungfrau





el Lingo schrieb:


> Weil Du auch nicht die Katze im Sack kaufst und einem Auto immer erstmal unter die Haube schauen und eine Testfahrt machen solltest, um zu wissen, ob der Kauf gut ist.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Dezember 2009)

Hey,

ich wünsche allen Rocky Fans schöne Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Lasst euch reich beschenken und habt Spaß. Nächstes Jahr gehts dann wieder richtig los in der Saison. Ich freue mich schon auf gemeinsame Touren und Rides 

Cu
Niko


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche für eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr!
Hoffentlich klappt es 2010 endlich mal mit einem persönlichen Kennenlernen.

Viel Spaß weiterhin mit unseren Boliden,

Fabian


----------



## numinisflo (24. Dezember 2009)

Auch ich wünsche allen viel Spaß beim feiern und ein gesundes neues Jahr.

Prost!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (24. Dezember 2009)

jaaaaa da schließe ich mich an!

frohes fest und last euch reich beschenken.

mit bestem gruß aus belgien!!


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Dezember 2009)

*Ho ho ho ...*






*...wünsche auch ein frohes Fest *


----------



## TurboLenzen (24. Dezember 2009)

Auch von meiner Seite und im Namen von Rocky Mountain die besten Grüße und fröhliche Feiertage.
Wir sehen uns nächste Saison..

Habt Spaß in der Zwischenzeit.

Servus


----------



## Sw!tch (30. Dezember 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ... bei mir ist platz Alex ! (zur Not im Anhänger )



Oh nice. Holste mich ab?


----------



## numinisflo (1. Januar 2010)

Euch allen ein frohes u. gesundes neues Jahr u. viel Spaß beim biken.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. Januar 2010)

Von mir auch ein frohes, sturzfreies und neues Jahr!!!


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Januar 2010)

Ich will Euch einfach mal einen Gruß aus dem Süden Finnlands schicken, wo ich für das nächste halbe Jahr studieren werde.
Wirklich ein schönes Fleckchen Erde, ein paar Eindrücke gibt es hier: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=20503&id=1659466215&l=b387e8ba10

Bei Interesse poste ich von Zeit zu Zeit hier im Thread mal ein paar neue Bilder. 

Ich hoffe, es gefällt!


----------



## Jendo (9. Januar 2010)

Viel Erfolg und Spaß dort oben!
Wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue ist es mindestens genau so weiss wie bei dir 
Gruß
Jendo


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. Januar 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg und Spaß dort oben!
> Wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue ist es mindestens genau so weiss wie bei dir



kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## numinisflo (9. Januar 2010)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich will Euch einfach mal einen Gruß aus dem Süden Finnlands schicken, wo ich für das nächste halbe Jahr studieren werde.
> Wirklich ein schönes Fleckchen Erde, ein paar Eindrücke gibt es hier: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=20503&id=1659466215&l=b387e8ba10
> 
> Bei Interesse poste ich von Zeit zu Zeit hier im Thread mal ein paar neue Bilder.
> ...




Viel Spaß in Finnland, genieß es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (10. Januar 2010)

Danke Euch, Jungs! 
Die Tage gibt es ein paar neue Bilder!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Januar 2010)

oha...na dann mal viel Spaß 
ist es da echt so flach?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Januar 2010)

Finnland kann man sagen ist so wie Russland. Wenn du Berge willst müsstest du nach Norwegen  aber wie man da gerade bei den Verhältnissen rüber kommt, frag mich nicht.


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Januar 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> oha...na dann mal viel Spaß
> ist es da echt so flach?



Danke Dir!
Joa, ist schon ziemlich flach...bergig wird es erst, wie schon richtig gesagt wurde, wenn man sich in Richtung Norwegen aufmacht.


----------



## bestmove (15. Januar 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> ich organisiere gerade ein langes woe anfang märz
> nach Finale Ligure 3 nächte 4 tage riding anmeldung via PN



Hmm, hast du schon einen genauen Termin? Kosten? Brauch man zu der Jahreszeit nicht auch noch nen Pelz da unten?
Vielleicht geht ja was ...


----------



## neikless (15. Januar 2010)

4 - 8 mÃ¤rz

Benzin/Essen/Unterkunft denke so 200â¬ pro person
+ shuttlen mit guide kostet 35â¬ am tag pro person
ca. 8 -14 CÂ° also gutes bike klima


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem neuen Steuersatz für mein RMX.
Die Einbauhöhe muss schön gering sein. Geringer als der Diabolus. Der hat glaube ich was mit 30,5 mm.

Ich brauche einen flacheren, sonst wird das mit der Schaftlänge der FOX 40 eng.

Bis jetzt habe ich den Cane Creek Tank Jump mit 28,4 mm gefunden.

Kennt noch einer einen schön flachen?

Danke
Cu


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Januar 2010)

Laut diesem Thread sollen wohl die Crank Brothers am niedrigsten bauen: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=437508&highlight=steuersatz+geringe+einbauh%F6he


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Januar 2010)

Danke
Sind die Crank Brothers nicht alle für 1,5er Steuerrohre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (17. Januar 2010)

Nein, die meisten sind für 1 1/8".

CRC hat übrigens gerade recht gute Preise für CB-Produkte.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Brands.aspx?BrandID=194


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Januar 2010)

ok ich danke dir!


----------



## GM210 (18. Januar 2010)

Edit: Der WAN.5 shorty war Quatsch.

Ich dachte der Steuersatz wäre fürs Flatline.


----------



## neikless (20. Januar 2010)




----------



## gobo (20. Januar 2010)

ich halts net aus!


----------



## el Lingo (20. Januar 2010)

Hätte er mal nen Wonderjock genommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (20. Januar 2010)




----------



## xtobix (22. Januar 2010)

wenn ich mich nicht irre... 
hat hier mal jemand in seiner signatur, nach einer rock shox sid mit titan-nitrit beschichteten standrohre gesucht. 
hab beim kurzen suchen leider nichts gefunden.

fals derjenige noch sucht: http://cgi.ebay.com/2002-RockShox-S...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item518fe548fd


----------



## Nofaith (22. Januar 2010)

Das war ich, dann muss ich mal reinschauen in die Auktion!

Danke!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Februar 2010)

Kennst ihr schon Captain Canuck?
Bin ich eben bei Goggle drauf gestoßen


----------



## gobo (13. Februar 2010)

das glaub ich jetzt nicht,oder.


----------



## wildermarkus (7. März 2010)

Ist die Indy Short 2010 jetzt leichter und luftiger geworden durch den neuen Stoff?
Ist ja jetzt aus Elomex Fabric!!
Kommt sie der 6x6 Short vom Stoff her näher?

Weiß das jemand

Gruß


----------



## Fabeymer (19. März 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Axel!


----------



## Soulbrother (19. März 2010)

Hey,vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. März 2010)

Was??

Na dann auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich von mir.

Wieder auf eine geile Saison  und weiterhin gute Besserung für das Knie.


----------



## gobo (20. März 2010)

jaaa nachträglich auch von mir,unbekannter weise.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (21. März 2010)

Danke,danke!


----------



## MrFaker (21. März 2010)

alles gute nachträglich, hat sich der druck wieder abgebaut oder noch 2bar aufm "kessel" 

lg chris


----------



## Soulbrother (21. März 2010)

Thx! ...aber das Kesseldruckding check ich gerde nicht,sorry


----------



## MrFaker (22. März 2010)

kessel = bauch 

druck = promille 

lg chris


----------



## Soulbrother (22. März 2010)

Aaaaah...du meinst wegen dem Wintertraining ... ach,kein Thema,dank der Weightwatcher Kochbücher siehts ja bald wieder so aus:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





höhö,schön wärs!


----------



## MrFaker (22. März 2010)

haha 

lg chris


----------



## el Lingo (7. April 2010)

Ist jemand von Euch um den 1.Mai in Riva?


----------



## bestmove (7. April 2010)

zur Massenveranstaltung? Nein danke!


----------



## Sw!tch (25. April 2010)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Bekleidung/Taschen-und-Rucksaecke/Rucksaecke/Evoc-Freeride-Trail-Bike-Protektor-Rucksack-2010-maple-leaf::21648.html

Für alle vernarrten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (25. April 2010)

ziemlich unschön find ich ... hab mir einen in "black" gekooft ...


----------



## gobo (25. April 2010)

sorry leute aber ich find ihn etwas zu teuer!!egal ob fan oder nicht,und nur
weil da ein maple leaf drauf ist.

mfg


----------



## Sw!tch (25. April 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> ziemlich unschön find ich ... hab mir einen in "black" gekooft ...



und wie ist der im vergleich zum apex?


----------



## neikless (25. April 2010)

der apex ist groÃ ich hatte in letzten 2 jahren den nomad
der war eigentlich ausreichend , der evoc ist dagegen riesig
massiv stauraum fÃ¼hlt sich aber nicht so groÃ an wie der apex
beide (nomad und evoc) haben gute aufteilung ... der evoc bietet
mehr platz und dazu den rÃ¼ckenprotector bin bisher sehr zufrieden
alle drei sind recht warm stÃ¶rt mich aber nicht ...

meiner hat ca 90â¬ gekostet (nein sag nicht wo )


----------



## Platzangst99 (26. April 2010)

hallo leute, ich wollte jetzt nicht extra einen thread eröffnen und weiss auch nicht ob ich es so recht hier reinposten darf?

also ich hab das raceface diabolus tretlager + pedalen und allem drum und dran, mein problem ist nun, der händler hats eingebaut, aber ich hab keine kettenführung dran, nun hat mir n kumpel von mir gesagt die kurbeln hätten integrierten abzieher, nun hab ich da echt kein plan wie ich die abbekomme und die sitzen bombenfest die kurbeln, ich hatte es so verstanden das ich die äussere mutter abschraube und dann die innere links herum drehen muss, fehlanzeige, wenn ich sie herausschraub die innere bewegt sich genausoviel, und wenn ich die äussere wieder reinschraub und die innere drinnen lasse, tut sich auch nix, an kraft fehlt es mir eigentlich nicht    weiss da jemand mehr? wäre echt stark


----------



## Yetibike (26. April 2010)

Bei meiner Deus muß ich die innere Sechskant Schraube aufdrehen, das geht extrem schwer, wird ja auch mit ca 60 N festgezogen entsprechend schwer läßt sie sich wieder öffnen. Die äußere Schraube laß ich wie sie ist.

p.s. Paß auf das Du dir nicht den Sechskant abrundest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (26. April 2010)

... du musst nur die innere 8ter aufdrehen ist auch ein pfeil drauf
(zum aufmachen in die gegenrichtung) also gegen den uhrzeigersinn in diesem fall

die große 10er bleibt wo sie ist !!!

ist wahrscheinlich festgebacken oder war zu fest , vielleicht klappt es wenn du den hebel verlängerst  ... ich keine hexerei !


----------



## Platzangst99 (26. April 2010)

ah vielen dank, ich hab die äussere 10er immer mit abgemacht 


ich geh gleich mal runter in die garage und versucht


----------



## neikless (30. April 2010)

Der "Messias of Freeride" ist da , Wade Simmons ist Vater !!!!


----------



## gobo (30. April 2010)

aber wir pilgern jetzt nicht mit geschenken dahin,oder??
muß sonst urlaub nehmen.

mfg


----------



## bike-it-easy (30. April 2010)

Nicht alle, nur drei. Steht doch in der Anleitung "duckundweg"


----------



## neikless (30. April 2010)

ich ich ich !


----------



## neikless (6. Mai 2010)

"Das Fahrrad bedeutet mechanische Vollkommenheit. Als der Mensch das 
Fahrrad erfand, erreichte er den Gipfel seiner Errungenschaften. 
Hier war einmal ein Produkt des menschlichen Gehirns, das für seinen 
Benutzer vollkommen wohltuend wirkte und anderen weder Schaden noch 
Ärger brachte. 
Der Fortschritt hätte halt machen sollen, als der Mensch das Fahrrad 
erfunden hatte."

(A. & E. West, Hovel on the hills, 1977)


----------



## Soulbrother (6. September 2010)

Ich pack mein Messevideo mal hir noch rein,vielleicht ist für den einen oder anderen ja etwas interressantes dabei...außerdem hat sich hier schon lange nichts mehr getan 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14718625"]Eurobike 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Jendo (6. September 2010)

Cool, das hier mal wieder was passiert 

Bitte, bitte das Video direkt in 16x9 rausrendern! Es verzieht alle Proportionen. Falls Du ein paar Tips brauchst - PM!

Herzlichst
Dr.Jendo


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. September 2010)

lkw geh weg xD geiles ding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (6. September 2010)

jo leute

die lenker und vorbauten von easton sind ja mal sowas von geil,hammer!!!
das lapierre,maaaannnnn was ein teil,lecker!!!das marin ist aber auch top,wenn man bedenkt was da vor jahren noch so alles die werkshallen verlassen hat.

schönes vid.

mfg


----------



## numinisflo (7. September 2010)

Danke fuer das Video Axel, schoen anzusehen, gerade wenn man selbst nicht auf die Eurobike gehen konnte. Und ich muss meinem Vorredner zustimmen, die Easton Teile gefallen mir gut. Und das schwarze M9 erst...


----------



## Soulbrother (13. September 2010)

Jo,die Easton Teile sind echt verdammt schick 

Ich bin am Kisten aufräumen  ...
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/304973/cat/500


----------



## Sw!tch (16. September 2010)

holla die waldfee!
http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/692322/


----------



## Jendo (16. September 2010)

Wahnsinn!
Ich wusste nicht das es ein Pipeline mit Carbon gab?!


----------



## numinisflo (16. September 2010)

Das Ding hab ich noch nie gesehen!


----------



## blaubaer (16. September 2010)

oh doch  

aber genau so schwer so eins zu finden wie die nadel im Heuhaufen...


----------



## gobo (17. September 2010)

das sieht ja mal richtig schön aus!
gabs es die auch bei uns zu kaufen?weiss das einer?

mfg


----------



## Sw!tch (17. September 2010)

naja in der anzeige steht was von 30 stück weltweit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (17. September 2010)

Das 2xs wird hier mal kurz auf der ersten Seite angesprochen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=204206&highlight=pipeline



...also ich liebe mein Pipeline ja sowieso über alles


----------



## el Lingo (17. September 2010)

Das 2Xs war auch in Deutschland erhältlich, ich glaube, es war im Jahr 2000 zu haben, der Rahmen allein lag damals bei knapp 10000,- DM.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. September 2010)

Unlackierter Hauptrahmen und orangener Hinterbau oder?


----------



## numinisflo (18. September 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> ...der Rahmen allein lag damals bei knapp 10000,- DM.



Das ist natürlich eine ordentliche Ansage!


----------



## el Lingo (19. September 2010)

Nico, das kann sein, weiss es aber nicht mehr so genau.
Was anderes, wer war gestern in Braunlage unterwegs? Habe ein Switch SL, ein Switch Canuck mit gelben Deemax und ein weisses RMX gesehen...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. September 2010)

ja ich kann mich dunkel an das Bild im Bike Workshop erinnern.

das Canuck war der Nasum. Den habe ich da auch schon vor kurzem getroffen 

ich will dieses Jahr noch mal nach Schulenberg, naja und in Deister. Ich werde dir vorher mal bescheid sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (20. September 2010)

Ok, dann ist Nummer eins identifiziert ;-)
Deister und SchuBe klingt gut, ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du Dich meldest...


----------



## Soulbrother (21. September 2010)

FRORIDER in die "Hall Of Fame" aufgenommen ...








PINKBIKE Bericht dazu!


----------



## numinisflo (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche Euch allen frohe Weihnachten und ein gutes neues Jahr 2011.


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Dezember 2010)

Da schließe ich mich an! Schöne Weihnachten Euch allen und wer nach all dem Stress mal wieder etwas runterkommen möchte, für den habe ich mal eine kleine winterliche Slideshow zusammengeschustert. 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/18149947"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]

Lasst es Euch gut gehen!


----------



## SchrottRox (24. Dezember 2010)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich an! Schöne Weihnachten Euch allen und wer nach all dem Stress mal wieder etwas runterkommen möchte, für den habe ich mal eine kleine winterliche Slideshow zusammengeschustert.
> 
> Lasst es Euch gut gehen!



...Danke, das tat gut 

Auch ich wünsche ruhige, besinnliche Weihnachtstage mit einem aktuellen Blick aus meinem Fenster:






...und morgen erst mal wieder das Bussle freischaufeln


----------



## vali2 (25. Dezember 2010)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich an! Schöne Weihnachten Euch allen und wer nach all dem Stress mal wieder etwas runterkommen möchte, für den habe ich mal eine kleine winterliche Slideshow zusammengeschustert.
> 
> Lasst es Euch gut gehen!




Klasse Bilder  

Euch allen eine schöne Winterzeit. 

Gruß
Vali


----------



## neikless (31. Dezember 2010)

last day (last ride) of 2010 ... see you 2011


----------



## rocsam (4. Januar 2011)

...schönes Bild, hast Du Dein bike mit dem Bus hochgeshuttelt oder durch den Schnee getragen?????



ICH WILL ENDLICH WIEDER 25GRAD UND TROCKENE TRAILS- wo ist das Bestellformular...?!!


----------



## neikless (4. Januar 2011)

weder noch ! gefahren !!! :bla:


----------



## Catsoft (10. Januar 2011)

rocsam schrieb:


> ICH WILL ENDLICH WIEDER 25GRAD UND TROCKENE TRAILS- wo ist das Bestellformular...?!!



Auf airberlin.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze665 (11. Januar 2011)

hallo.
hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen!
es geht um folgendes:

ich hab mir hier in der börse einen rahmen geholt! (rocky mtn flow)
wollte mir über den winter ein kleines spielzeug basteln, mit teilen die ich teilweise noch hier hatte und ein paar neuen!

hat jemand eine ahnung welche grösse bzw duchmesser die sattelklemme hat bei dem rahmen? habe leider keine schublehre zur hand und im netz find ich auch nix brauchbares!
vielleicht weiss ja jemand von euch was!

anbei ein foto vom jetzigen zustand! werden aber wohl noch einige teile getauscht werden!
sattel und stütze sind nur mal so angesteckt um einen kleinen eindruck zu bekommen!
werden aber sicher noch getauscht!


----------



## el Lingo (11. Januar 2011)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, müsste das eine 31,8er Klemme und eine 27,2mm Stütze sein.


----------



## maze665 (11. Januar 2011)

ja sattelstützendurchmesser sind 27,2mm.
aber emine anderen sattelklemmen die ich noch hier habe sind alle für 31,8mm rohre, die sind alle zu gross! 
laut meinen künsten das rohr abzumessen komme ich auf einen durchmesser von 32mm.
welche klemme brauche ich nun dafür? 

aja ... weiss zufällig jemand welche aufnahme ich da bei einer kettenführung brauche? iscg 05?


----------



## el Lingo (12. Januar 2011)

ISCG alt sollte passen.


----------



## maze665 (12. Januar 2011)

iiscg alt entspricht iscg 05?


----------



## Jako (12. Januar 2011)

maze665 schrieb:


> iiscg alt entspricht iscg 05?



nein, alt ist alt, standart oder normal.... 05 ist "neu" gruß jako


----------



## maze665 (12. Januar 2011)

das heisst es gibt eh nur 2 varianten, wovon eine passen müsste?


----------



## Jendo (12. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich muss die 31,8er Klemme passen! Rocky hat da keine Sondermaße. Vielleicht einfach mal das Schräubchen der Klemme richtig raus drehen und mit etwas Druck auf das Sattelrohr drücken 

Ist das ein 15" Rahmen?

mfg
Jendo


----------



## maze665 (12. Januar 2011)

hallo.
nein ist ein 16.5 rahmen.
hab bei meinen sattelklemmen schon alles versucht! das schräubchen ganz zusammengezogen etc ... die klemme is einfach zu gross!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Januar 2011)

hast du vielleicht den Plastikeinsatz durchgejuckelt und verloren?


----------



## maze665 (13. Januar 2011)

ja das kann durchaus sein! plastikteil hab ich da nämlich keines mehr dran! 
da kann man doch sicher ein anderes stück plastik reinklemmen oder? sollte doch sicher so auch etwas enger werden!


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Januar 2011)

Kauf dir einen vernüftigen Schnellspanner, z. B. von Syntace.
Der RM hat bei mir auch nicht lange gehalten, ist ein Billigteil.


----------



## numinisflo (14. Januar 2011)

Wie ich soeben erfahren habe ist Thomas Vanderham wieder auf Rocky Mountain unterwegs! 

Das ist definitiv eine Überraschung!








LINK zum Artikel


----------



## gobo (14. Januar 2011)

und das ist kein fake??
na ich weiß net so recht.in lifecycles sah man ihn noch auf evil!!
na dann.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (14. Januar 2011)

Schönes Video!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. Januar 2011)

wie kommt das?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Januar 2011)

Bam....hoffentlich bringt er uns ein RMX oder ein Switch wieder 
Ich finds cool, und Rocky steht damit auch wieder besser da, nicht nur bei mir.

Wie gesagt, jetzt noch ein neues Big Bike das was taugt und ab geht die gute, alte Post


----------



## numinisflo (15. Januar 2011)

gobo schrieb:


> und das ist kein fake??
> na ich weiß net so recht.in lifecycles sah man ihn noch auf evil!!
> na dann.



Ich glaube nicht das es sich um einen Fake handelt. Auf jeden Fall ist lifecycles kein Argument für einen Fake, da der Film ja schon eine ganze Weile auf dem Markt ist und somit ja schon lange vorher gedreht wurde.



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Bam....hoffentlich bringt er uns ein RMX oder ein Switch wieder
> Ich finds cool, und Rocky steht damit auch wieder besser da, nicht nur bei mir.
> 
> Wie gesagt, jetzt noch ein neues Big Bike das was taugt und ab geht die gute, alte Post




Genau so geht es mir auch. Richtig gute Sache. Jetzt noch eine schöne, leichte, moderne und gut funktionierende Neuauflage des Switch für die Saison 2012 und ich fahre sofort wieder ein Rocky Big Bike!


----------



## Nofaith (15. Januar 2011)

Auf bikes.com wird's bestätigt. Bleibt zu hoffen das es sich positiv auf RM auswirkt!


----------



## gobo (15. Januar 2011)

jo habs auch gelesen auf pinkbike,absolut geil das er wieder bei rocky ist,eigentlich gehört er ja auch irgendwie dahin!!
ja ein neues rmx für 2012 das wäre was aber ich glaub nicht das da was kommen wird.man kann ja thomas mal auf facebook drauf ansprechen,nee war nur jeckerei!!mal lieber abwarten.

mfg


----------



## daniel07 (17. Januar 2011)

es freut mich für rocky mountain, aber andererseits ist es echt schade für evil-bikes. vanderham hat die kleine marke extrem nach vorn gebracht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2011)

daniel07 schrieb:


> es freut mich für rocky mountain, aber andererseits ist es echt schade für evil-bikes. vanderham hat die kleine marke extrem nach vorn gebracht.



...und jetzt braucht halt RM wieder etwas Entwicklungshilfe.


----------



## Jendo (19. Januar 2011)

Interview Teil 1 mit Thomas Vanderham


----------



## numinisflo (19. Januar 2011)

Schönes und interessantes Interview. Da freut man sich schon auf den zweiten Teil.


----------



## gobo (19. Januar 2011)

wenn ich dann aber sehe was bei rocky so biketechnisch los ist weiss ich net ob vanderham der marke nochmal zu besserem image verhelfen kann,sorry!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (23. Januar 2011)

Naja, ich würde das RMX nicht aus der Versenkung holen... zumindest nicht die alte Version.

Warum? 
Ganz einfach: Das RMX war zu seiner Zeit so ziemlich das beste Freeride Bike auf dem Markt. Heutzutage wäre es aber technisch ein wenig "rückentwickelt". Es reicht schon, wenn man sich einfach mal das Gewicht von dem Rahmen anschaut. 

Aber selbst wenn mein RMX immer noch 20 kg wiegt: Es ist ein grandioses Bike und jeder, der so ein RMX besitzt, kann sich glücklich schätzen und sollte es auch geniessen, so einen "Old Timer" zu fahren. 

Wenn man das RMX zurückbringen möchte (als 180 mm Freerider vielleicht?), dann sollte man das Ding aber konsequent zu einem RMX II weiterentwickeln. Sprich also: Gut bewährtes und markantes vom RMX übernehmen (bspw. ThrustLink, Dämpfersystem etc), die neusten technologischen Fortschritte einpflanzen und das Bike ohne Stabilitätsverluste wesentlich leichter machen... 

Dann würde das neue RMX II sicherlich viele Interessenten finden.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Januar 2011)

Das Flatline WC mit der letzten RMX Geo würde mir schon reichen.

Gut sieht das Flatline ja aus. Der tiefen Dämpferschwerpunkt und die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus finde ich schon sehr gelungen.

Das RMX II sollte auch min 200mm Federweg haben finde ich


----------



## Xexano (23. Januar 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Das RMX II sollte auch min 200mm Federweg haben finde ich



Okay, aber nur dann, wenn es auch ein Switch II mit der 180er Kategorie gibt!


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2011)

Ob ein neues Bike "Switch 180" oder "RMX II" heißt, ist doch egal.

Solange die Bikes nicht wieder konkurenzfähig werden, ändert sich nix für die Marke.

Ich fahre seit 12 Jahren außschließlich RM- Bikes.

Ob mein Nächstes wieder eins wird, ich glaube nicht, schade.


----------



## numinisflo (25. Januar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ob ein neues Bike "Switch 180" oder "RMX II" heißt, ist doch egal.
> 
> Solange die Bikes nicht wieder konkurenzfähig werden, ändert sich nix für die Marke.
> 
> ...



So gehts mir auch. Ich würde mir gern dieses Jahr oder Anfang nächstes Jahr ein Trailbike aufbauen, aber Rocky hat nix im Programm was mich reizen würde. Nur die "alten Schinken" gefallen mir gut, daher habe ich mir ja auch vor zwei Jahren das Blizzard zugelegt. Somit hoffe ich das Wunder von Vancouver und die Eurobike zwanzig11 und baue mir dann das neue, schöne, leichte, erotische Switch auf.


----------



## gobo (25. Januar 2011)

also ich würde mein rmx auch nicht mehr hergeben zumal das rmx auch etwas geschichte geschrieben hat,oder?
wenn man sich allein die alten videos(dvd`s) anschaut wo dieses rad zu sehen ist dann komme ich heute noch ins schwärmen und bin stolz darauf eines zu besitzen was aus dieser ära kommt.
na ob es jemals ein RMXII geben wird,da bin ich etwas skeptisch.würde auch mal schwer behaupten das dies auch mit den absatz zahlen zu tun haben könnte,welches wie oft verkauft worden ist.
wie lange gibt es den das flatline schon??4 jahre?naja aber wir können ja etwas hoffnung schöpfen weil vanderham ja wieder bei rm ist,na evtl. bekommen wir ja unser RMX o. SWITCH,wer weiss?!

mfg


----------



## MrFaker (15. Februar 2011)

welches fett sollte/muss man bei den kugellagern am RM6 hinterbau verwenden?

ich habe hochwertiges silikonfett aus der industrie, weiß aber nicht, ob das dafür geeignet ist, wäre lieb, wenn mir jemand etwas dazu schreiben könnte


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2011)

Ganz normales Kugellagerfett, dafür reichlich.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. Februar 2011)

silikonfett müsste eigentlich gehen sollte halt nicht auswaschbar sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2011)

Ich bion nicht sicher, ob Silikonfett Druckstabil ist.
Je nach konsistenz kommt der Sabber auch im Sommer wieder aus dem Lager raus, also besser besser nicht zuuuu dünnes Fett nehmen.


----------



## MrFaker (28. Februar 2011)

ok danke euch


----------



## Soulbrother (22. März 2011)

http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/artikel/1585/exklusiv-mario-lenzen-erster-europaeischer-knolly-bikes-pro


----------



## numinisflo (22. März 2011)

Oh ha.


----------



## gobo (22. März 2011)

das ist doch ein scherz oder??
sachen gibts,grins.


----------



## Sw!tch (23. März 2011)

Er ist zweifellos ein guter Fahrer, aber warum er seine Bikes hinterhergeworfen bekommt...naja. Man kriegt jedenfalls nicht viel von ihm mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (23. März 2011)

Das hab ich mir gedacht, nach dem geringen Feedback der letzten Wochen und dem Bike-Verkauf. Aber ehrlich gesagt.....




Nofaith schrieb:


> Mal so 'ne Frage an den Moderator und Mitleser:
> 
> Fährt Mario Lenzen noch für Rocky? Gibt gar keine News mehr aus erster Hand!


----------



## Fabeymer (23. März 2011)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Er ist zweifellos ein guter Fahrer, aber warum er seine Bikes hinterhergeworfen bekommt...naja. Man kriegt jedenfalls nicht viel von ihm mit.



Ein guter Fahrer mag er wohl sein, aber vom gesamten Auftreten her fand ich ihn irgendwie immer ein wenig zu "cool". 
Fährt er eigentlich noch überhaupt irgendwelche Wettkämpfe oder macht er nur noch Fotosachen? Früher war er ja z.B. auch mal beim Slopestyle in Saalbach am Start.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. März 2011)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ein guter Fahrer mag er wohl sein, aber vom gesamten Auftreten her fand ich ihn irgendwie immer ein wenig zu "cool".
> Fährt er eigentlich noch überhaupt irgendwelche Wettkämpfe oder macht er nur noch Fotosachen? Früher war er ja z.B. auch mal beim Slopestyle in Saalbach am Start.


----------



## subdiver (23. März 2011)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ein guter Fahrer mag er wohl sein, aber vom gesamten Auftreten her fand ich ihn irgendwie immer ein wenig zu "cool".



Ich habe ihn nun schon 3mal persönlich getroffen
und finde ihn affig bzw. arrogant


----------



## gobo (23. März 2011)

letztes jahr in willingen hatte ich ihn mal drauf angesprochen ob er wettkämpfe bestreite,er meinte nur er wäre foto fahren,naja.
aber was macht er dann bei knolly?nur fotos?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. März 2011)

hihi er kann das Flatline bestimmt auch nicht mehr sehen


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (23. März 2011)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir gedacht, nach dem geringen Feedback der letzten Wochen und dem Bike-Verkauf. Aber ehrlich gesagt.....



Gabs schon mal Feedback???
Und die Bikes hat er doch nach jeder Saison verkauft. Sein Abgang (äh Wechsel zu Knolly) wird hier im Forum gar nicht weiter auffallen.

MFG


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. März 2011)

Nach dem Abgang von RaceFace ist das hoffentlich nicht ein Vorbote für Rocky Mountain....


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. März 2011)

nee das glaube ich nicht rockyrider! dafür verkaufen sich rockys zu gut


----------



## Jendo (23. März 2011)

Der Sponsorvertrag lief doch die ganze Zeit über Bikeaction. Vielleicht hat sich da ja was geändert! Direkt Rocky Mountain Teamfahrer war der Lenzen meines erachtens nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (24. März 2011)

Jendo schrieb:


> ... Direkt Rocky Mountain Teamfahrer war der Lenzen meines erachtens nie...



Da gehts ihm wie mir.



Aber mal im Ernst - irgendwie nervt das schon das man hier im RM-Forum aber auch überhaupt gar keine News in irgendeiner Art und Weise bekommt. Das mit der Teamfahrerei ist mir Latte, aber ansonsten wäre das doch eine so gute Plattform um eine ganz bestimmte Zielgruppe zu erreichen.


----------



## wildermarkus (25. März 2011)

Mir wird er auch nicht fehlen!!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (27. März 2011)

es gibt viele "Flachpfeifen" in dieser Branche die kommen und gehen....und haben nichts hinterlassen.


----------



## Jendo (29. März 2011)

Eventuell ergibt sich hieraus ja was: http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/bikes-and-parts/artikel/1611/news-race-face-vor-wiederauferstehung
Obwohl ich mehr als Skeptisch bin!

mfg
Jendo


----------



## el Lingo (29. März 2011)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> es gibt viele "Flachpfeifen" in dieser Branche die kommen und gehen....und haben nichts hinterlassen.



Was seid Ihr eigentlich alles für feige Lumpen? Ewig geschwiegen oder sogar noch gelobt und kaum geht er zu einer anderen Marke, fangen alle an, mit Dreck zu werfen. Schon eine schwache Nummer, spart Euch einfach die Komentare und denkt Euch Euren Teil, das sollte doch reichen.


----------



## gobo (29. März 2011)

freie meinungsfreiheit


----------



## KnutWuchtig (29. März 2011)

gobo schrieb:


> freie meinungsfreiheit



Pleonasmus 

@el Lingo -


----------



## Soulbrother (30. März 2011)

Für all diejenigen die es interressiert,weitere news vom Mario...http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/artikel/1610/rider-blog-mario-lenzen-neue-sponsoren-und-erste-exklusive-bilder


----------



## Fabeymer (30. März 2011)

Also das Rad ist der Burner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (31. März 2011)

na ich weiss net obs so der knaller ist,ist das teil einer von euch schonmal gefahren??


----------



## Jendo (31. März 2011)

Nein, aber selbst wenn es sich gut fahren würde wäre das Rad immer noch brutal hässlich!


----------



## el Lingo (31. März 2011)

Style geht vor fahren???


----------



## subdiver (31. März 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Für all diejenigen die es interressiert,weitere news vom Mario...http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/artikel/1610/rider-blog-mario-lenzen-neue-sponsoren-und-erste-exklusive-bilder



Wird der jetzt auch noch von Rolex gesponsert oder 
warum trägt der so einen goldenen Luden-Wecker ?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. April 2011)

Styyyyyyyyyyyle altaaaaaaaa


----------



## Jendo (1. April 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Style geht vor fahren???



Geschenkt nehm ich den Bock auch! Ich würde mich sogar lebenslang von denen sponsorn lassen... 
Mir gefällt nur der Rahmen einfach nicht. 

Ansonsten steht Style, schrauben, posen und klugscheizzen deutlich vor der Funktion. Wäre ja lächerlich wenn ich mich im Internet für mein non-BlingBling Bike schämen müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (2. April 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nach dem Abgang von RaceFace ist das hoffentlich nicht ein Vorbote für Rocky Mountain....



dafür müste procycle dicht amchen...was eher unwahrscheinlich ist

http://www.procycle.com/en/about_us.asp


----------



## Jendo (10. Mai 2011)

Race Face is back!
Juhu, täääätäääräää uffta!


----------



## RMB-Rider (10. Mai 2011)

Jepp!
Habe ich auch schon gepostet!
Das sind mal Top-News!


----------



## RMB-Rider (10. Mai 2011)

Hat hier evtl. noch jemand einen Blizzard oder Vertex-Rahmen in 18" abzugeben?

Aber bitte nur in Top-Zustand!


----------



## Dome_2001 (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo RMB-Rider, ich hätte einen Vertex 70 Rahmen in 19 Zoll ...aber ist Dir ja leider ein Zoll zu groß. Müsste aus dem JAhr 2005 oder 2006 sein. Müsste ich mal schauen.


----------



## RMB-Rider (11. Mai 2011)

Schade, aber 19" ist mir echt zu groß! 
Etwas zwischen 17 und 18 wäre klasse!


----------



## Dome_2001 (11. Mai 2011)

Das ist wirklich schade, der Rahmen liegt bei mir im Keller rum. War wenn überhaupt 12 Monate in Gebrauch ... und auch nicht wirklich extrem.


----------



## RMB-Rider (17. Mai 2011)

Mittlerweile bin ich noch zu einem 18"er gekommen!
Somit hat sich die Anfrage auch schon erledigt!


----------



## rocky65 (17. Mai 2011)

*Hallo Rocky-Fans!!

Ich verkaufe einen Rocky Mountain Turbo Rennrad Rahmen.
1 Zoll Steuerrohr
RahmenhÃ¶he 59cm Mitte Tretlager bis Ende Sitzrohr
Steuerrohr 14,5cm
Oberrohr Mitte-Mitte 56,5cm
Leider hat er starke Gebrauchs- und Lagerspuren.
Der Rahmen ist technisch in Ordnung(AnschlÃ¤ge,Gewinde,Steuerrohr,Schaltauge)
Er ist Unfallfrei!!
Die Pulverbeschichtung ist leider nicht mehr so toll und an einigen Stellen oxidiert das Alu darunter(siehe Bilder).
Wenn der Rahmen komplett aufgebaut ist verschwindet einiges oder fÃ¤llt nicht mehr so ins Auge.
Besonderheit ist das der Rahmen auf 27,2mm SattelstÃ¼tzenmaÃ geÃ¤ndert wurde(vom Fachmann).
Die groÃe BeschÃ¤digungen habe ich alle auf Bilder festgehalten.
Man kann den Rahmen so fahren oder neu Pulvern lassen.
Alleine wegen den geilen SchweiÃnÃ¤hten hat er es verdient weiter gefahren zu werden.
Wenn noch Fragen bestehen einfach per PN melden.

VHB 100â¬ mit versichertem Versand

GruÃ
Christian*


P.S. konnte nicht alle Bilder hochladen,also wer Interesse hat bekommt die volle Ladung per E-Mail.


----------



## maze665 (17. Mai 2011)

hallo.
habe die möglichkeit dieses rocky mountain hammer zu bekommen!
mir stellt sich nun allerdings die frage ob es sich auszahlt dieses bike zu kaufen!
was glaubt ihr ist es so wie es dasteht im ganzen wert?











habe leider nur diese fotos davon! 
bitte um eure mithilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMB-Rider (25. Mai 2011)

Hat vielleicht jemand ´ne Ahnung, wo ich noch so einen schönen Love the Ride Kettenstrebenschutz bekommen kann???


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Mai 2011)

frag mal bei kimmerle


----------



## RMB-Rider (25. Mai 2011)

Aye, aye! eMail an die ist raus!

Danke Dir!


----------



## RMB-Rider (25. Mai 2011)

Antwort kam prompt!

Leider nicht mehr lieferbar!


----------



## MrFaker (2. Juni 2011)

Altitude50 inkl neuen service (dämpfer+gabel) was kann man dafür verlangen? abnutzung hält sich in grenzen, ca 2500km. 2009 gekauft.


----------



## RMB-Rider (4. Juni 2011)

Ein Freund von mir sucht im Moment ein R.M. Tourenfully in 16,5".

Falls also gerade jemand eins loswerden will, bitte PN an mich! 


Edit: Hat sich erledigt!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. August 2011)

Hi,

ist einer von den Rocky Fahrern auch an diesem Wochenende am Nürburgring beim 24H Rennen?

Cu
Niko


----------



## Nofaith (22. August 2011)

Es gibt ja ein paar RM-Fahrer die einen MZ-Coil-Shock fahren. Könnte einer den Außendurchmesser der Feder mitteilen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## 2o83 (22. August 2011)

Moin, ich meine die hatte bei mir einen Außendurchmesser von 52mm bei einem 200mm EBL Dämpfer, sprich bei 450x2,25er Feder. Weiß aber nicht genau ob der nicht dicker wird umso länger der Dämpfer ist.

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueCloud (31. August 2011)

Hey ho,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 2006 Element Hinterbau, vielleicht hat jemand einen 
und ein Element Team von 2006, suche ich auch noch ^^


----------



## hugolost (7. September 2011)

Hat jemand eine ahnung wo ich das Rocky Langarm Trikot in XL herbekomme? Hibike hat nur das 2011er in M


----------



## gobo (10. November 2011)

hi leute

abschluss rocken in w.-berg letzten sonntag und der in der talstation sagte noch"..vier tage volle sonne alles schön trocken!".ach wie recht er hatte.hahaha.


----------



## GM210 (16. November 2011)

Oh man gobo. Du jetzt auch. Alles Gute und eine schnelle Genesung! Aber jetzt kommt ja eh erstmal der Winter.

Ich doktere ja immernoch an meinem Ärmchen rum 

Beste Grüße, Basti.


----------



## gobo (16. November 2011)

hey basti
lange nicht gesehen!
ja ist blöd gelaufen aber was willste machen?das schlimmste ist das ich mein bike nicht reparieren kann,lach.
was ist den mit dir und deinem arm??

mfg andreas


----------



## gobo (16. November 2011)

...habs in deinem album gesehen,ohman bist auch net viel besser dran was?!
und wie geil ist das,thrombosespritze!hahaha ja damit kämpfe ich auch.
wie sagt man "geteiltes leid ist halbes leid".
habe das ganze nächste jahr pause ausser etwas trailriding wird nicht viel passieren,naja was solls gibt schlimmeres!

dir auch gute besserung und kopf hoch wird schon wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. November 2011)

holla...das sehe ich ja jetzt erst!
Ja dann mal eine gute Besserung an euch beide!

Gobo wie hast du das denn geschaft?


----------



## gobo (24. November 2011)

free cross in der kurve 17 weggerutscht.
kam irgendwie nicht vom pedal runter und so hat sich das rad unter mir weggedreht und bäm.
der hammer ist aber wenn du in w.-berg ins krankenhaus eingeliefert wirst triffst du immer biker,haha.
jetzt noch ca.3 wochen und ich sollte wieder gehen können,bin gespannt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. November 2011)

Wie es aussieht gab es dieses Jahr in Übersee noch ein Slayer SS zu kaufen.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-ROCKY-...4137325?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item2569855b6d


----------



## 2o83 (24. November 2011)

"Haben will" - Faktor ganz weit oben, mal schauen 

Cheers!


----------



## nwamz (25. November 2011)

@ Gobo

Und deinen Fahrdienst erwähnst du nicht mal


----------



## gobo (25. November 2011)

hahahahaha,shit jetzt bin ich aber voll aufgeflogen!wußte gernicht das du dich im rocky forum rumtreibst
jaaa so langsam fühle ich mich beobachtet!lach.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
ich wünsche euch allen schöne Weihnachten und schon mal einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! 
Auf eine geile Saison 2012! Verregneter kann der Sommer ja nicht werden 

Und lasst euch reich beschenken!

Cu
Niko


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Dezember 2011)

Von meiner Seite ebenso, frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2012!


----------



## gobo (24. Dezember 2011)

ja von mir auch frohe festtage

mal was in die runde geworfen,wird es eigentlich nochmal einen "familien urlaub" in whistler geben??
hätte da echt mal riesigen bock drauf und das ganze mit leuten die sich auskennen.

mfg


----------



## ChuckNoland (26. Dezember 2011)

Allen Rocky fans eine frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!
Hab mein Geschenk schon zwei Tage früher bekommen



[/url


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (26. Dezember 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch & alles Gute!

Dann ist der Rocky-Fan-Nachwuchs ja gesichert!


----------



## GM210 (31. Dezember 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs!


Ich wünsche allen Bikeverrückten hier einen guten Übergang ins Jahr 2012!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (31. Dezember 2011)

Alles Liebe und Gute für das schönste Geschenk auf dieser Welt. 
Sehr sehr süß und der stolze Papa erst, mit dem Grinsen im Gesicht hast Du sicher auch geschlafen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. Dezember 2011)

Oh ja, von mir auch meine größten Glückwünsche!!
Alles gesund und munter?


----------



## ChuckNoland (31. Dezember 2011)

Danke für eure Glückwünsche!
Der kleine ist fit und gesund(ein schönes Stimmchen hat er auch), und das Grinsen hab ich noch immer im Gesicht!
Euch allen nen guten start in 2012!!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. Januar 2012)

ChuckNoland schrieb:


> Danke für eure Glückwünsche!
> Der kleine ist fit und gesund(ein schönes Stimmchen hat er auch), und das Grinsen hab ich noch immer im Gesicht!
> Euch allen nen guten start in 2012!!



Frohe neues Jahr für Dich und deine Familie!
Ist das dein erstes Kind?


----------



## Juliex (31. Januar 2012)

Jetzt Rocky auf Facebook besuchen!!


http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rocky-Mountain-Bicycles/121696604618559


I LIKE!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (2. Februar 2012)

Wade ist jetzt auch bei RaceFace unter Vertrag. Pinkbike Link reich ich nach.


----------



## Juliex (2. Februar 2012)

Wade ist echt ein Gewinn für jede Marke.

Der ganze Artikel unter:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/BikeAction/134876006576034


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (2. Februar 2012)

Sach mal, du bist bestimmt nen Facebook Bot?! Wenn du was zusagen hast schreib es hier rein und verweise nicht ständig nach Facebook


----------



## Juliex (2. Februar 2012)

Du hast wohl grundsätzlich recht.
Wobei ich bis jetzt erst ganze *2* Beiträge gepostet habe.
Bei ersten wollte ich gerne darauf aufmerksam machen, dass ihr Rocky jetzt auch auf der wohl bekanntesten Social Media Plattform besuchen könnt. Dort wird es demnächst viele coole Aktionen & Gewinnspiele geben. Diese werden natürlich nicht von uns hier im Forum gepostet, deshalb ist die Info vermutlich für einige nicht ganz uninteressant.

Den 2. Beitrag könnt ihr genauso gut auf pinkbike.com lesen. Der Artikel selbst "gehört" pinkbike, deshalb poste ich ihn selbstverständlich nicht in voller Länge hier.


----------



## [email protected] (2. Februar 2012)

Egal, auf jeden Fall kann ich mir jetzt das Posten des Links sparen


----------



## gobo (4. Februar 2012)

wer ist facebook?


----------



## [email protected] (4. Februar 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/wade-simmons-signs-race-face-2012.html


----------



## numinisflo (15. Februar 2012)

Mal was anderes: Plant irgendjemand hier aus dem Forum einen Urlaub in Whistler diese Saison?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (16. Februar 2012)

oder 2013??


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Februar 2012)

Ja eher 2013!


----------



## Jendo (16. Februar 2012)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Plant irgendjemand hier aus dem Forum einen Urlaub in Whistler diese Saison?



Wie wäre es mal wieder mit einem gemeinsamen Gardasee Urlaub? Dieses Jahr bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei!

Grüße,
Robinho


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Februar 2012)

Hehe! Ja ich bin ab dem 21.April bis zum 1. Mai dort.
Gerade gebucht


----------



## numinisflo (17. Februar 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ja eher 2013!



Wenn alles glatt geht gehts bei mir dieses Jahr zum dritten Mal nach Canada.



Jendo schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal wieder mit einem gemeinsamen Gardasee Urlaub? Dieses Jahr bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei!
> 
> Grüße,
> Robinho



Das machen wir auf jeden Fall, Dude!

Lass uns doch nächste Woche mal sprechen.

Schöne Grüße

FLO


----------



## Xexano (19. Februar 2012)

Vllt auch einfach mal wieder ein Rocky-Day am Geißkopf? Wäre sicherlich dann dabei!


----------



## bestmove (23. Februar 2012)

Ich habe den Eindruck Rocky Mountain ist auf dem Rückzug. Aktuelle Slayer 2012 Modelle sucht man fast vergebens im Internet. Ich habe z.B. kein Angebot für ein Slayer 50 (2012) gefunden  Außer hibike (Listenpreis) kommt da nicht viel im deutschsprachigen Raum ... hat jemand vielleicht noch eine heiße Adresse?
Slayer SXCs bekam man an jeder Ecke ...


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (24. Februar 2012)

bestmove schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck Rocky Mountain ist auf dem Rückzug. Aktuelle Slayer 2012 Modelle sucht man fast vergebens im Internet. Ich habe z.B. kein Angebot für ein Slayer 50 (2012) gefunden  Außer hibike (Listenpreis) kommt da nicht viel im deutschsprachigen Raum ... hat jemand vielleicht noch eine heiße Adresse?
> Slayer SXCs bekam man an jeder Ecke ...



Sorry, das ich so direkt bin, aber vielleicht bist Du einfach durch den Preisverriss der in den letzten Jahren stattfand verwöhnt? Ich denke es wurde Zeit, das sich das ändert. CRC und Co sind meiner Meinung nach keine "kompetenten" Ansprechpartner für ein Bike dieser Preisklasse und haben nur über den Preis verkauft. Listenpreise denkt sich ein Hersteller ja auch nicht aus Spass aus, vor allem kleine Händler waren gegen viele Web-Angebote chancenlos. Das ein gewisser Rabatt auch beim Local Dealer drin sein sollte, ist klar, aber das was teilweise in der Online-Preisgestaltung ablief, war gelinde gesagt :kotz:

Ich will jetzt hier keine Diskussion Pro und Contra Web/ Local Dealer, die wird an anderen Stellen zur Genüge geführt, aber ein bisschen mehr Sinn für die Realität bei den Preiserwartungen sollte schon zu erwarten sein. Geh doch mal zu (D)einem Local Dealer und sprich mit Ihm über Deine Erwartungen... 

Tom


----------



## bestmove (24. Februar 2012)

Ich habe jetzt nicht unbedingt auf die Preise abgezielt. Ich erwarte keine 40% Rabatt auf aktuelle Modelle. Generell fehlt mir die Auswahl an Händlern die ihr Angebot Online stellen. CRC hat nur noch ein Slayer 70 (2011) im Angebot, mein local Dealer hat Rocky vor 2 Jahren erst im Sortiment aufgenommen und nu hat er keine mehr. Bikediscount auch nur noch ein altes Modell im Shop. Der große Aufreger damals "boc24" auch keine Rockys mehr ... usw.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (25. Februar 2012)

Ich denke es ist eine gute Entscheidung von Rocky gewesen, sich von den Big Playern wie BOC, CRC und Co zu trennen...(lokale) Händler die mit der Marke etwas verbinden und nicht nur einfach Bikes verkaufen sind meiner Meinung nach langfristig die besseren Partner sowohl für Rocky/ Bike Action als auch für die Käufer der Bikes.
Wenn kein Händler in der näheren Umgebung ist, macht es das Ganze etwas komplizierter und Online-Kauf ist dann die einfachste Möglichkeit. Aber es gibt auch andere Lösungen... wir als Münchner Händler haben auch schon Kunden aus Wien, Nürnberg oder Frankfurt mit einem Rocky glücklich gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Februar 2012)

Ich denke, Rocky muss was tun um seine Aura zurück zu erlangen.
Das geht nicht ausschließlich über den Preis............


----------



## iNSANE! (2. März 2012)

Liebe Community,

Ich habe gerade die traurige Aufgabe Öffentlichkeit für mein gestohlenes Rocky Mountain Element 970 zu machen.
Das Rad wurde, nur wenige Tage alt, aus dem Kellerabteil gestohlen.

Da das Rad nicht so häufig ist, bitte ich Euch Eure wachsamen Kenneraugen offen zu halten. Wem fällt das Rad auf? Es hat ein paar Details, die es zu erkennen geben.

Das Rad wurde zudem ohne Sattel / Stütze / Klemme geklaut. Wer fragt nach so etwas und nennt das Rad als Beschreibung?

Auch der Syntace Carbon Lenker war ohne Griffe.

Zudem wurden noch ein Giant Cypher und Votec V.SX entwendet.

Ich bin am Boden zerstört...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/480991/cat/41


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. März 2012)

Mein Mitgefühl!
(Ich kenne das leider auch)

Habe dein pdf gespeichert, manchmal ist die Welt halt klein......


----------



## gobo (3. März 2012)

das gibts doch nicht und dann noch drei,der die das sollte gesteinigt werden!!
was ein pack!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. März 2012)

iNSANE! lange nix von dir gehört!
Zum Kotzen das es leider auf diese Weise passieren muss!
Selbstverständlich werde ich mein Auge auch auf halte. Vielleicht hat es den Dieb ja in den hohen Norden gezogen.

Oh man, ich würde glaube ich so abdrehen! Habt ihr eure Bikes versichern lassen?

Und noch einmal etwas Anderes, ist von euch auch einer auf dem Riva Bikefestival dieses Jahr?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. März 2012)

bin evtl. am see dabei!


----------



## iNSANE! (30. März 2012)

Hallo Jungs (und Damen falls anwesend) - 

Es wird sicher niemanden überraschen oder wundern : Nachdem ich nur eine Woche mit meinem neuen Rocky hatte, möchte ich meine passenden Klamotten dazu verkaufen. Bei Interesse bitte PM.

Hose, L
Thermojacke, M

Grüße


----------



## Bikerjuls (3. Mai 2012)

Hey Jungs,
ich möchte ein Rocky Mountain Element 50 verkaufen kann es aber nicht in dem Bikemarkt hochladen.
Es heißt immer Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden.
könnt ihr mir helfen ???


----------



## eskind (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Mein Element Team steht zum Verkauf. Bei Interesse bitte mal reinschauen.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/508546

Danke und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikerjuls (10. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute, 
ich muss ein neues Rocky Mountain Element 50 verkaufen.
Schaut doch mal vorbei!!
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/507475/cat/43


----------



## Hill-Billie (11. Mai 2012)

hallo

verkaufe mein vertex team rsl von 2009 in 19". als komplettrad mit sram x0 und mavic crossmax slr oder bei interesse auch als nur gabel-rahmenset mit rock shox sid. bei interesse pn.

grüsse


----------



## Dome_2001 (11. Mai 2012)

Voll der Verkaufsthread  

Warum mögt Ihr Eure Rocky's nicht mehr?


----------



## numinisflo (11. Mai 2012)

Man will halt immer wieder was neues. Aber ist ja auch kein Verkaufsthread hier. Wobei sonst ja nichts geboten ist, da könnte man ja gleich eine Rocky-Börse draus machen...

Ich habe auch schon drei Rockys verkauft, bei einem bereue ich es zutiefst. Mittlerweile ist mein 5. RM in der Garage fertig aufgebaut und wird morgen entjungfert.


----------



## hugolost (13. Mai 2012)

Weiß jemand ob Rocky Mountain bei den Dirtmasters mit einem stand ist?


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (16. Mai 2012)

hugolost schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob Rocky Mountain bei den Dirtmasters mit einem stand ist?



Nein, Bike Action als Importeur ist nicht dabei, vielleicht triffst Du den einen oder anderen Teamfahrer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwild-R.D.S (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen ich hab da ne kleine kurze frage vieleicht weis der andere oder eine da was es geht um das Rocky Mountain Switch Sl Baujahr 2005 Meine frage ist für was ist das Bike geh dacht und wie belasst Bar ist das Bike wie ist es mit kleineren Drops ich sag mal nen Meter bis Einern halb was schluckt es weg ? 
MfG
Patrick


----------



## Sw!tch (1. Juli 2012)

es Ist recht belasst Bar, für nen Meter bis Einern halb ist es wie geh macht!


----------



## Rotwild-R.D.S (1. Juli 2012)

Erst mal danke sw!tch für deine Antwort ja die Sache ist die hab das Bike Nagel neu bekommen und hab nichts mehr so gefunden über das Bike darum Wolde ich eben Wiesen was ist das richtige Einsatz Gebiet für das Bike also praktisch voll tauglich für den Enduro Bereich


----------



## numinisflo (2. Juli 2012)

...
,,,

Kleines Geschenk für den nächsten Post.


----------



## blaubaer (2. Juli 2012)

wer braucht, schon, Satzzeichen. ?. wenn, man ein RM fährt...


----------



## Rotwild-R.D.S (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo hab da mal ne kurze frage und zwar ich Fahr in meinem Switch sl den RP 3 Dämpfer spricht aber nich so an meine frage mit wieviel Bar fahrt ihr den ich bersönlich Wiege 66kg


----------



## Rotwild-R.D.S (17. Juli 2012)

Kurze frage was ist ein fast neuwertiges  Switch Sl noch Wert was kann man verlangen will es her dun oder tauschen 
MfG


----------



## numinisflo (18. Juli 2012)

Rotwild-R.D.S schrieb:


> Kurze frage was ist ein fast neuwertiges  Switch Sl noch Wert was kann man verlangen will es her dun oder tauschen
> MfG



Ich würde es her dun.

Will ja nicht ständig meckern, aber deine Posts sind sowas von dermaßen nervig. Wenn du was sinnvolles schreiben möchtest lass dir von deinen Erziehungsberechtigten helfen. Schadet ja auch für die Schule und den weiteren Lebensweg nicht.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. Juli 2012)

Oh man habe ich ne bekackte Laune!
Wieso kaufe ich mir eigentlich noch Rocky Mountain 
3 von 4 Rocky Rahmen haben ein Fertigungsproblem. Von krumm über schiefgebohrte Bolzen bis Fehlkonstruktion.

Nachdem das Knacken am Altitude noch doller geworden ist bin ich auf Fehlersuche gegangen. Wenn ich die Umlenkwippen vom Dämpfer und vom Hauptrahmen löse, entspannt sich der Hinterbau und die rechte Wippe bekommt 3-4 mm Luft zum Hauptrahmen. Die Linke Seite liegt schön an.
Somit verkanntet sich bei festziehen alles und der Hinterbau verbiegt sich schön auf Spannung. Ich denke das Knacken kommt durch die verkannteten Lager die somit ein wenig Spiel haben. 

Super.....Montag wieder Bikeaction anrufen und reklamieren. Ich habe ja sonst nichts zu tun


----------



## Endosteel (13. August 2012)

Hi Leute für diejenigen unter euch die zufälligerweise auch auf FB vertreten sind hier unsere Rocky Mountain Group (mittlerweile um die 4430 Member)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/2262311207/

supereasy zum Fotos und Beschwerden Teilen, speziell deswegen weil ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß das die Herrschaften von RM Kanada persönlich mitlesen/posten und man so Anregungen direkt zur Quelle bringen kann was vielleicht in einem deutschsprachigen Forum weniger der Fall ist.

cheerio
Endo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (22. August 2012)

genau geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid , hey rocky kommt mal wieder zu euch !


----------



## Locodelcoco01 (9. September 2012)

Hay Rocky Freunde deswegen fahre ich ein Old Baby aus dem Jahre98.ein Element Race in Gruen Eloxiert.


----------



## numinisflo (10. September 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## gobo (23. September 2012)

leutz ich brauch mal eure hilfe!!

wollen nächstes jahr runter nach whistler und da vier wochen bleiben.
nun haben wir mal im net was geschaut wie so die preise sind für flug und unterkunft.
wie macht oder habt ihr das gemacht,wo wurde gebucht und wie habt ihr das mit der unterkunft gemacht.hinzu kommt auch das man einen mietwagen braucht der für vier leute platz hat,vor ort mieten??
wäre euch dankbar für tipps wie man das ganze angehen sollte.

wäre schön wenn ihr mir da helfen könntet.

mfg


----------



## bk2l3f (28. September 2012)

Hallo,

mein Händler macht gerade Werbung für die Teilnahme am Craft-Rocky-Team für nächste Saison. Über die genauen Bedingungen und was man für sein Geld bekommt konnte er mir nichts sagen. Weiß da jemand mehr?


----------



## Nofaith (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes neues an alle Rocky-Fahrer!


----------



## MrFaker (2. Januar 2013)

keiner interesse an einem rocky?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/40132

bekannte oder freunde? keine lust das rad in ebay zu verscherbeln.


----------



## RMB-Rider (21. Januar 2013)

Benötige Hilfe!
Habt Ihr ´ne Ahnung, was ich für mein altes gebrauchtes (nicht verbrauchtes) Reaper Limited verlangen kann?
Hängt nun seit einem Jahr ungenutzt in der Garage und dafür ist es doch ein wenig schade!
Preislich habe ich allerdings keine Vorstellung, was ich verlangen kann?!


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (22. Januar 2013)

RMB-Rider schrieb:


>



Moin,

Sehr schick... Welche Grösse? Gibst Du den Rahmen auch einzeln ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMB-Rider (22. Januar 2013)

Muß mal in die Garage zum messen nachher!
Sehr niedrig! Bestimmt nur ein 16"!
Zerlegen wollte ich das Teil nicht, da zu stressig mit dem Verkauf der Einzelteile!
Es soll nur weg, da ich im Moment noch ein paar Retro-Rocky´s ansammeln möchte!


----------



## RMB-Rider (23. Januar 2013)

So, nun ist das Reaper gemessen!
42,5cm von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelrohr!


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (23. Januar 2013)

... schade, zu klein...


----------



## Ponch (6. März 2013)

Hi, ich interessiere mich für ein Altitude 2013 Frameset. Könnt ihr mir einen guten Händler empfehlen der beim Preis mit sich reden lässt? 
Der UVP ist ja mehr oder weniger unverschämt wenn man mit den US Preisen vergleicht. Auf Import habe ich aber eigentlich weniger Lust.


----------



## codename87 (11. März 2013)

Vielleicht kann mir ja hier einer helfen, 
Ich habe ein 2005er RM Slayer(im januar 2013 günstig gekauft), 
Dämpfer ist ein Fox Float RP3, Gabel eine MZ 55 TST2.
Nun mein Problem: Der Dämpfer ist trotz bereits erreichtem maximalen Druck (laut aktuellem Manual von Fox, letzte woche runter geladen) viel zu weich. 
Ich wiege ca. 110kg (fahrfertig). 

Kennt vielleicht jemand das Problem und weiß Hilfe ?
Thx & Ride On...


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. März 2013)

110kg sind schon eine Ansage.
Wieviel Druck hast du im Dämpfer?

Ggf. muss an der Hydraulik/ Dämpfung was angepasst werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codename87 (12. März 2013)

Hab jetzt 14bar drin gibt ca 50% SAG, also noch viel zu weich.
Und laut Fox Manual/gestern runter geladen - max 12 bar.


----------



## blaubaer (13. März 2013)

max. 12bar wären ja arg viel zu wenig 

ich komm bei dem Manual auf 300psi  sind 20bar  

also hau rein die Luft  

war ja früher auch ein schwergewicht, und meinen RP23 hab ich so mit 15-18bar gefüllt...


----------



## gobo (12. April 2013)

leute,mal ne frage.
das switch aus der 2006 baureihe mit 178mm im heck,waren diese rahmen haltbarer als die vorgänger??
wäre schön wenn das einer wüsste weil die modelle mit 152mm fw waren ja nicht so die haltbarsten(eigene erfahrung!!).

danke im voraus


----------



## bestmove (12. April 2013)

Switche ab 2006 sind wesentlich stabiler, viel massiver auch vom Hinterbau. Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen verstärkt etc. Musst dir mal ein 2006/2007er live angucken, das siehst du sofort


----------



## Lucinator (6. August 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,


mit meinem ersten Rocky Mountain, ein Vertex 950 IMG_4101.jpg, habe ich gleichzeitig den Schritt zu dieser Kultschmiede gewagt, sowie den Schritt aufs 29er.

Letzte Woche habe ich mit dem Bike direkt die Alpen unsicher gemacht und bin was die Geometrie angeht auch wirklich zufrieden. Auch die positiven Eigenschaften, die ein 29er mit sich bringen soll, wurden durch das Rocky voll und ganz bestätigt.

Das einzige was mir noch nicht so wirklich gefallen will, ist die neue Übersetzung:

Ich fahre hinten 10-Fach (11-36) und vorne 2-Fach (38-24).

Auf meinem alten Bike bin ich hinten 9-Fach gefahren (11-34) und vorne 3-Fach (44-32-24)

Deshalb jetzt die Frage an die 29er Vertex Fahrer: Wie kommt ihr mit dieser Übersetzung klar?
Mir fehlt es oben raus an "BUMMS". Deshalb würde ich gerne die Blätter an der Kurbel tauschen. Das heißt eher 42-26 Zähne.
Fährt das jemand von euch? Schafft das der Umwerfer noch?
Könnt ihr bestimmte Kettenblätter für meine Race Face Kurbel empfehlen?

Bin für Antworten dankbar, beste Grüße!


----------



## Lucinator (13. September 2013)

Kurze Frage:

Passt auf mein Bike noch eine 40/28 Übersetzung?

Mir sieht der Abstand zur Kettenstrebe mit dem 38er Blatt schon extrem gering aus.

Hat das jemand am Vertex 950 schon versucht und weiß ob es passt, oder muss ich auf die Position vom nicht vorhandenen dritten Blatt und damit auf 42Z springen?


----------



## endorphine (25. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
ich habe hier noch einen 1999er Rocky Mountain Katalog in gutem Zustand.

Besteht für soetwas ein markt bzw. Interesse?
Nicht falsch verstehen! Ich will da keinen großes Geschäft daraus machen, aber vielleicht hat jemand Interesse und Freude daran!


----------



## gobo (25. Oktober 2013)

ja hier!!


----------



## moon1990 (14. April 2014)

Hallo,

ich wollte wissen ob ihr mir sagen könnt (schreiben könnt), wo ich das Rahmengewicht von einem Vertex 950RSL 29"Baujahr 2013 nachschlagen kann, vllt. hat auch jmd. den Wert? Um wieviel steigt das Gewicht mit der zunehmenden Größe ? (Größe wäre in diesem Fall L bzw. 18,5 Zoll, ist das vllt zu klein bei 186cm und 90-91 cm Innenbeinlänge?)

Vielen Dank


----------



## na!To (9. Mai 2014)

Mein 18,5er RSL wiegt 1085g. Den letzten in Größe 17" hatte ich mit ~1015g gewogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ro_bby (8. August 2014)

jemand ne idee wo man günstig an Schaltaugen für das Altitude 650b kommen kann?


Wenn ich suche finde ich immer nur für das alte Altitude.


----------



## Gefahradler (19. August 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Instinct und wollte die hintere E-Thru-Achse gegen eine leichtere schraubbare austauschen.
Daher bin ich bei Extralite fündig geworden und habe diese bestellt (ca. 60g leichter!).
Leider ist sie 15mm zu kurz, das Gewinde greift nur mit 1 Gang. Daher habe ich sie zurück gegeben.
Weiss jmd einen Hersteller, der längere Steckachsen herstellt, also ca. 168+15mm?
Danke schonmal!
Gefahradler


----------



## endurobikeshop (27. August 2014)

Schaut mal rein
die ersten Rocky Mountain 2015 sind da und fahrbar
http://www.radsport-siegerland.de/?page_id=595


----------



## crossboss (30. August 2014)

Hi mal ne Frage:
hat jemand auf dem Schirm wieviel der Instinkt 950 Alurahmen solo in XL wiegt Wo kann man das finden?
Hat wer ne Ahnung?


----------



## Gefahradler (2. September 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Hi mal ne Frage:
> hat jemand auf dem Schirm wieviel der Instinkt 950 Alurahmen solo in XL wiegt Wo kann man das finden?
> Hat wer ne Ahnung?


 Hallo, habe den Instinct Alu-Rahmen in L mit ca. 3,0 kg. Im Originalzustand hatte mein 970er 13,5 kg Gesamtgewicht, jetzt bin ich durch zahlreiche Tuningmaßnahmen schon bei 11,7 kg angekommen.


----------



## crossboss (3. September 2014)

@ Gefahrradler

 danke für die Anwort


----------



## Ro_bby (4. September 2014)

Hallo. Mein Schaltaugenproblem ist immer noch nicht gelöst. Kein rm händler in meiner Nähe. Wo ist online ein Schaltauge fürs Altitude 2013 zu holen?


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (10. September 2014)

Ro_bby schrieb:


> Hallo. Mein Schaltaugenproblem ist immer noch nicht gelöst. Kein rm händler in meiner Nähe. Wo ist online ein Schaltauge fürs Altitude 2013 zu holen?



Moin,

schick mir mal ne Mail mit formloser Bestellung und Lieferanschrift an [email protected], wenn Du magst, bin zwar kein OnlineHändler, aber ein Schaltauge in einen Umschlag stecken kann ich trotzdem, dauert aber evtl. ein paar Tage.


----------



## MurphysLaw (14. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen, vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen:

Ich habe bei einer Probefahrt mit einem 2014er Instinct 950MSL einen kleinen Crash gehabt und dabei das Vorderrad gechipt. 
Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit ein einzelnes Vorderrad (Wheeltech Inferno 25 by SUNringlé) oder nur die Felge mit dem entsprechenden Rocky Mountain Decals zu bekommen?
Die Felge an sich ist ja nichts besonderes. Könnte evtl. auch einfach eine normale schwarze kaufen, Decals entfernen und dann die RM Decals aufkleben - wenn diese einzelnd zu bekommen sind.

Werde morgen auch mal bei Bikeaction anrufen und fragen, ob die mir weiterhelfen können.
Aber vielleicht hat ja auch jemand hier aus dem Forum eine Idee oder vielleicht sogar ein passendes VR für mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. September 2014)

Ich schmeiße seid langem einfach mal was hinein!
So wie das neue Transition TR500 hätte das Flatline schon von Anfang an seien sollen! Das wäre es gewesen!


----------



## gobo (29. September 2014)

na komm warte bis das neue flatline kommt.
ich weiß net was ihr alle an dem tr500 so toll findet?!


----------



## Nofaith (25. Dezember 2014)

Euch allen eine schöne Weihnachtszeit!


----------



## numinisflo (25. Dezember 2014)

Gleichfalls, vielen Dank.


----------



## MaV3RiX (24. Januar 2015)

Warum ist Rocky Mountain eigentlich so unbeliebt?
Der Forenbereich ist ja so gut wie tot und auch sonst (Internet, Videos, freie Wildbahn, ...) tritt Rocky Mountain so gut wie nicht in Erscheinung.


----------



## gobo (24. Januar 2015)

ja das würde mich auch interessieren weil es passiert bald garnix mehr in den verschiedenen treads!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (25. Januar 2015)

Der Frage schließe ich mich an. Vielleicht ist RM auch nur zum teuren Einheitsbrei aus Fernost verkommen?


----------



## 2o83 (25. Januar 2015)

Da will ich dann mal was gegen tun: 
Mein Winterprojekt ist so gut wie fertig, warte nur noch auf einen leichteren Laufradsatz, der ist meinem Enduro entliehen. Ist quasi meine Interpretation eines Thunderbolt BC-Edition in Alu. Eigenen Thread hab ich für den Ofen auch nicht gefunden, darum hier.


----------



## flixgott (25. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich denke gerade ernsthaft über die Anschaffung eines 29" HT nach und das Vertex 970 RSL ist in der engeren Wahl.
Lieder finde ich nirgends eine Gewichtsangabe, kann jemand was dazu sagen? (Größe L)
Vielen Dank!


----------



## th_philipp (26. Januar 2015)

MaV3RiX schrieb:


> Warum ist Rocky Mountain eigentlich so unbeliebt?
> Der Forenbereich ist ja so gut wie tot und auch sonst (Internet, Videos, freie Wildbahn, ...) tritt Rocky Mountain so gut wie nicht in Erscheinung.


Sehr aktiv ist RM mit seinen Demoday Aktionen (positiv). Aber ich stelle auch fest, dass es im Forum sehr ruhig ist und es oft nur um ältere Modelle geht. In freier Wildbahn sehe ich fast gar keine RMs mehr (gilt aber auch für Specialized).
Die guten alten Zeiten sind halt leider vorbei. RM war früher vor allem so hoch im Kurs weil die Rahmen noch in Kanada gemacht wurden und vor allem mit der geilen Ahornblatt-Lackierung versehen waren. Die Rahmen waren einfach nur geil und echte Kunstwerke. Dann änderte sich das Design und die Rahmenproduktion wurde nach Asien verlegt. Schaut man sich den Hausbesuch an, so stellt man auch nur noch fest, dass das ein kleiner Laden ist und man sich hauptsächlich an die vergangenen Zeiten erinnert und auch noch davon lebt.
Schade, RM könnte so viel mehr sein aber Mountainbiken war damals in einer anderen Zeit und Zeiten ändern sich. Das gilt aber leider auch für manch anderen Hersteller.

Und trotzdem besuchte ich ein RM Demoday mit ernstem Interesse. Aber ich hatte nicht so das Gefühl, dass die Leute grossartig interessiert waren wir was zu verkaufen. Das Gespräch mit dem Händler fand ich auch, sagen wir mal, "interessant". Habe auch noch mit anderen Händlern gesprochen und man versuchte zu unterstreichen, dass die Räder ja schwer zu bekommen sind und dann schnell weg.

Unterm Strich generiert das bei mir keinen "haben will" -Faktor mehr bei gleichzeitig unverständlicher Preispolitik (auch wenn es schon immer teurer war ein RM zu besitzen).
Wenn ich mehrmals beim Versender vor Ort auf nicht aufdringliche Weise sehr gut beraten werde und man sich gefühlt unendlich lange Zeit für mich nimmt, wird jedem klar, das halt andere Zeiten angebrochen sind.Leider.

Als unbeliebt, so wie Du schreibst, würde ich RM nicht bezeichnen. Es ist halt nur nicht mehr so wie früher.

Mich selbst würde aber mal interessieren ob mein Eindruck täuscht und die ganzen Räder nur woanders rumfahren oder ob das Lied der schwer zu bekommenden Räder nur zur gefühlten Verknappung gesungen wird, so ala Apple-Strategie um das Produkt interessanter zu machen.

Was war die Ahornblatt-Lackierung früher so  geil....


----------



## gobo (27. Januar 2015)

schwer zu bekommen halte ich für etwas übertrieben weil selbst boc die räder im programm hatten und einige online shops waren
auch ganz gut versorgt damit!also flatlines und switch sieht man aber noch in den parks alla winterberg oder willingen.man hat so das
gefühl das die alten bikes/frame sehr hoch im kurs liegen und warum das so ist wüsste ich auch gerne.rm hatte ja in der vergangenheit
nicht den besten ruf(downhill/freeride)in bezug auf die haltbarkeit ihren rahmen bzw. kettenstreben!was ich schön finde ist der spirit den
rm hatte oder vieleicht noch hat und das man sich etwas damit identifiziert kann.


----------



## th_philipp (27. Januar 2015)

Wem gehört denn eigentlich die Firma Rocky Mountain?
Dem Gründer oder mittlerweile einer Investorengesellschaft o.ä.?


----------



## MaV3RiX (27. Januar 2015)

"schwer zu bekommen" trifft in so fern zu, als dass die bikes nicht so oft verkauft werden und dementsprechend kein händler das lager mit sämtlichen größen und modellen vollgestopft hat. 
und irgendwann in Q2/3 sind die räder weg und man wartet auf das neue modelljahr. die erfahrung durfte ich ja auch schon machen. 

zum preis: ja, die bikes sind teuer. in den unteren preisklassen würde ich mir auch kein rocky kaufen, da zu sehr an den verbauten teilen gespart wird um noch auf einen halbwegs kokurrenzfähigen preis zu kommen. im oberen preisbereich relativiert sich das aber. ob ich jetzt 5k für ein liteville oder 6k für ein RM in carbon zahle, macht keinen unterschied. bei anderen herstellern sieht die preisgestalltung ähnlich aus. 

warum wird RM dann gemieden? sind die bikes schlecht? liegts nur am preis? 

als ich vor 2 1/2 jahren wieder mit dem biken angefangen hab, hab ich rocky nicht wegen dem ruf/kult gekauft, sondern weil ich das bike gut fand und es mir beim vergleich mit anderen bikes am besten "gepasst" hat.


----------



## th_philipp (27. Januar 2015)

MaV3RiX schrieb:


> irgendwann in Q2/3 sind die räder weg und man wartet auf das neue modelljahr


Habe einen Händler nach einem Instinct in L angefragt. Am 09.01.2015 kam die Antwort -> es ist in dieser Größe schon ausverkauft.
Wohlgemerkt: Für ein 2015er Modell. Der Händler hat einen guten Ruf und daher glaube ich Ihm mal die Aussage.

Aber ehrlich: Will man den Kunden hier erziehen damit er lernt er solle froh sein überhaupt Geld ausgeben zu dürfen um die Preise hochzuhalten?


----------



## MaV3RiX (27. Januar 2015)

das gefühlt hatte ich auch. liegt aber wohl eher an bikeaction. die entscheiden ja wieviel bikes jeweils geordert werden. mein händler hats nach verzögerungen doch irgendwie geschaft mein neues altitude noch vor dem angekündigten liefertermin zu beschaffen. 
ich würde auch mal bei anderen händlern anfragen, evtl. gibts da noch welche. 

die wollen wohl lieber ein paar bikes nicht verkaufen, als nach der saison noch reste zu haben.


----------



## sist (27. Januar 2015)

Nö, Bike Action bestellt bei Rocky ja auch nur das (plus einen mehr oder weniger großen Überhang), was die Händler bis zum Orderschluß nach der Eurobike (war früher meist Ende September für das nachfolgende Modelljahr) vorgeordert haben. Da in den Jahren nach dem Produktionsumzug nach Fernost (müssten imo die Modellreihen ab 2008 gewesen sein) aber auch die Rockys bei vielen größeren Onlineshops zu haben waren (und das ab März/April des Modelljahrs - also quasi Saisonstart - teilweise deutlich unter Listenpreis) schaut sich der stationäre Händler das ein bis zwei Jahre mit an und ordert dann entsprechends weniger, um nicht auf der Ware sitzen zu bleiben oder wechselt gleich zu einer Alternativmarke. Die meisten größeren Onlineshops haben Rocky dann nach zwei bis drei Jahren wieder aus dem Sortiment genommen, weil andere "Edelmarken" profitabler waren, der stationäre Händler kommt aber nicht in gleichem Maße (Stückzahlenmäßig!) zurück wie sie die großen Shops geordert haben. So wird das dann weniger und weniger mit den Stückzahlen. Meine Sicht auf das ganze Dilemma...
Und noch was: Weder verteufle ich die Onlineshops, noch den kleinen stationären Händler. Da gibt es auf beiden Seiten gute und schlechte. Aber beide reagieren auf die Vorgaben des Importeurs und versuchen eben aus diesen ihren wirtschaftlichen Erfolg zu erzielen. Das fällt dann naturgemäß bei dem einen so und bei dem anderen halt so aus.
Und sobald aus einer Kultmarke (ja, ich habe auch noch das ein oder andere Rocky) Massenware wird, ist es eh vorbei mit dem Kult.

Gruss

sist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __U3__ (7. April 2015)

Ro_bby schrieb:


> Hallo. Mein Schaltaugenproblem ist immer noch nicht gelöst. Kein rm händler in meiner Nähe. Wo ist online ein Schaltauge fürs Altitude 2013 zu holen?


 
Hallo,
schau mal hier:

http://schaltaugen-shop.de/

Nen Rocky-Händler konnte mir für 40€ das Teil noch nichtmal ne Auskunft zur Lieferbarkeit nennen, geschweige denn es war vorrätig.
Dort für 22€ vormittags bestellt, am nächsten Tag war der Umschlag im Briefkasten!
Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## __U3__ (7. April 2015)

MaV3RiX schrieb:


> Warum ist Rocky Mountain eigentlich so unbeliebt?
> Der Forenbereich ist ja so gut wie tot und auch sonst (Internet, Videos, freie Wildbahn, ...) tritt Rocky Mountain so gut wie nicht in Erscheinung.


 
Hallo zusammen!

Habe mir nach jahrelangem und höchstzufriedenem Cube-AMS-Fahren nun was ganz Besonderes gegönnt, nämlich nen Thunderbolt 750 von 2014 als reduziertes Auslaufmodell.
Hab den Winter über an dem Bike gebastelt, anderen Radsatz, Schaltung usw. Mal ganz abgesehen von den Dramen mit Unmengen von blödsinnigen Standarts (das Wort alleine für sowas zu benutzen...) ist mir über mein neues supertolles Rocky Folgendes aufgefallen:

Support:
Wenn ioch mal was von Bikeaction wissen wollte, Durchhang, Steckachse oder sonstewas, kam immer der Standartsatz ich solle zu meinem Händler gehen/fahren/anrufen. Selbst bei so kleinen Themen die genauso schnell in der Email hätten beantwortet werden können. Hat mich mega angenervt, was ist das denn für ein Support bei nem "Premiumhersteller"???

Preis-Leistung:
Das nen Rocky teurer ist war mir von vornherein klar, aber was da z.B. für ne Kette oder ne Kasette bei nem 2900€ Fahrrad verbaut wurde ist einfach nur ne Frechheit! Da helfen selbst RaceFace-Teile nicht weiter, den Vorbau gobt's eh für 29,95€ im Zubehörhandel...

Dokumentation:
Bei nem Bike für 2900Teuronen erwarte ich wenigstens ne ordentliche Doku. Nen postkartengroßer Wisch ohne jeglichen Infos zum Bike (siehe Punkt Durchhang beim Thema Support) können die sich schenken! Fahre seit Jahren Motocross, ich kann Euch gern mal ne Doku zu nem neuen Motorrad zeigen. Da ist wirklich alles drin beschrieben, bis zum Zerlegen jeder einzelnen Komponente. Wer das machen will kann das also selbst machen, wer nicht geht zum Händler. Sowas erwartete ich auch von nem RockyMountain, war der Meinung das ist was Besonderes und nen Bike für Biker und nicht für Hipster, Wannabees und sonstige Möchtegerns...

Qualität:
Habe das Bike nach meinen Umbauten jetzt mal ein wenig zum Einstellen auf der Strasse bewegt.
Überraschung!
Der Fox-Dämpfer hat Spiel in der Lagerung (in Längsrichtung), der Hinterbau hat Spiel (seitlich bei zwischen den Beinen eingeklemmtem HR und leichtem Wackeln an der Sattelstütze)!
Was ist das denn für eine Scheiße???
Das Bike hat wie gesagt ca. 5km auf der Strasse hinter sich (und Nein, da wurde absolut nichts angefasst von mir). Wie kommt sowas durch ne Qualitätskontrolle? Mein Cube hat nach 6 Jahren übrigens ungefähr genauso viel Spiel...


Um zum Thema zurückzukommen:
Wenn mich jemand fragt, ob ich ihm ein Rocky-Mountain empfehlen kann, lautet die ganz klare Antwort:
"Auf garkeinen Fall!"
Wenn mich jemand fragt, ob ich mir wieder eins kaufen würde, kommt genau diesselbe Antwort!
Egal wie geil sich das Bike afhren lassen wird, das war mein erstes und defintiv mein letztes RM!
Und glaubt mir, ich hatte mich soooooo dermaßen drauf gefreut...

mfg Uwe


----------



## gobo (24. Mai 2015)

mal ne frage in die runde,ist das schaltauge von flatline(1. serie)gleich mit dem des slayer ss aus 2010??da ja beide verschraubt sind müsste das doch sein oder?
besten dank im voraus und hoffe das weiss einer von euch.


----------



## Dome_2001 (16. Juni 2015)

Was ist denn eigentlich aus diesem RM Projekt geworden?

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...ved=0CCoQrQMwA2oVChMIp9DF0IeUxgIVCj8UCh2QDApB


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube dafür gibt es derzeit keinen Markt.
Gehe aber davon aus, dass demnächst sowas wie Enduro+ aus dem Hut gezaubert wird.
Also ein leichtes Enduro mit 180mm Federweg in 27,5"+ oder so


----------



## gobo (23. Juni 2015)

hör bloß auf damit!es steigt doch so langsam keiner mehr da hinter was was ist!da sagten sie die 180mm parkbikes seien tot und aufgepasst sie kommen wieder,nur der name wird anders sein!


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juni 2015)

mag sein, aber sie werden leichter ausfallen.
Ist nur eine Vermutung weil die Komponenten eigentlich auf dem Markt sind und es schon die erste Umfrage (Marktanalyse) im IBC gab.


----------



## gobo (23. Juni 2015)

naja leichter wird aber auch das einzigste sein und teurer!!!
der welches noch einen freerider/parkbike,frame besitzt sollte es behalten denn wenn sie kommen ist man vorbereitet!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Juli 2015)

Es geisterte dieses Jahr schon mal ein Bild als Carbon Variante herum. Es gibt Gerüchte das es nächstes Jahr herauskommt und der Preis des Komplettbikes die 10.000er Marke übersteigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaV3RiX (13. Juli 2015)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> und der Preis des Komplettbikes die 10.000er Marke übersteigt.



sonst wärs ja auch kein Rocky Mountain


----------



## th_philipp (13. Juli 2015)

10.000... aja komm. Das bekommste dann bestimmt für 9800 
Wie sagte der RM-Händler am Demoday zu mir als ich an einem bestimmten Modell interessiert war: Ich kann schon nen besseren Preis machen, aber ich kenne Dich nicht und wenn Du mal 3-4 Bikes bei mir gekauft hättest wäre es was anderes.
Also nie Händler wechseln und nie in eine andere Stadt umziehen! Und nie beim Direktversender schauen, weil das sind gaaanz andere Räder.


----------



## Nofaith (14. Juli 2015)

Ein RM-Händler in freier Wildbahn? Sowas gibt's bei uns im Umkreis von 100km nicht mehr! Hoffe er hängt nicht als Trophäe bei Dir an der Wand 

10k€? Lassen wir uns mal bei der Eurobike von Rocky Mountain und BikeAction bzgl. der Modell- bzw. Preispolitik überraschen.


----------



## gobo (14. Juli 2015)

sorry aber sowas ist und bleibt übertrieben!!was bitte ist an einem 10.000 euro bike anders als zb.an einem 3500 bike?
wenn ich mir yt und co anschaue was die für preise raushauen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das sowas abnehmer findet!


----------



## MaV3RiX (14. Juli 2015)

es gibt so einige leute die so viel geld haben, dass es sie (fast) nicht interessiert was der kram kostet. vor allem, solang es "nur" um fünfstellige beträge geht. 
klar, dass das keine massenware ist, aber es gibt mehr menschen als man denkt, die das zeug kaufen.


----------



## th_philipp (14. Juli 2015)

Zu sehen an einem (sehr guten und bekannten) Händler in meiner Gegend. Da werden gebrauchte Räder nach einem Jahr verkauft, weil deren fettleibige Besitzer sich jedes Jahr das Neueste kaufen müssen. War ein paar Mal da und wenn man das Bild vor Ort als Grundlage nähme, müßte man schlussfolgern, dass die Highend-Bikes meist von den gesetzten Herren mit Bauch gefahren werden.

Gut, aber wen wundert´s.....wer hatte denn als Jüngling selbst die Kohle für den Kram bzw. war so unvernünftig alles für ein Bike rauszuhauen? Es waren die wenigsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaV3RiX (28. Juli 2015)

ich glaub, das design hat 2016 frei


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Juli 2015)

zumindest sind vernünftige Federelemente drin in dem kotbraunen Ding...


----------



## gobo (28. Juli 2015)

find das teil ist schön!macht bestimmt ne menge spass damit zu ballern!?


----------



## MaV3RiX (28. Juli 2015)

am rahmen hat sich ja auch in der vierten auflage nichts geändert. es ging nur um die neue optik.


----------



## mrwulf (1. August 2015)

MaV3RiX schrieb:


> am rahmen hat sich ja auch in der vierten auflage nichts geändert. es ging nur um die neue optik.



Die Altitudes haben jetzt auch die Wippen mit den BC2 Lagerpunkten bekommen, die haben Schmiernippel außen. Also wie bei den Thunderbolt Modellen.


----------



## coastdriver (5. August 2015)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Die Altitudes haben jetzt auch die Wippen mit den BC2 Lagerpunkten bekommen, die haben Schmiernippel außen. Also wie bei den Thunderbolt Modellen.


Gibt es schon Infos, ob auch das Element RSL die Lagerung bekommt?
Zudem würde mich interessieren, ob der Booststandard auch bei Rocky 2016 Einzug hält.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. August 2015)

Hab einen absolut gut erhaltenen "Scheunenfund" gefunden 

Rocky Mountain Fusion von 1992 - falls jemand Interesse hat bitte melden, gut für die Sammlung!


----------



## Renmas (1. September 2015)

Ich bin Neueinsteiger im Bereich Downhill /Freeride und mein erstes Bike ist ein Rocky Mountain rmx.  Ich habe mich lange beraten lassen und Argumente, die für den stabilen Bau der Rahmen sprachen, konnten mich überzeugen. Ich hoffe ich habe keine schlechte Wahl getroffen . 
Gabel ist eine Marzocchi Bomber 66
Dämpfer Fox Vanilla 
Hope m4 bremsen 
Etc...


----------



## gobo (1. September 2015)

top das teil!!!da wirste eine menge spass haben mit,versprochen!


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (6. Oktober 2015)

Hallo liebe Rocky-Community,

Am letzten Freitag wurde mir aus meinem Shop ein Maiden Unlimited gestohlen!!! Das war leider ganz gezielt ausgekundschaftet.

Bike: Rocky Mountain Maiden Unlimited. Schwarzer Carbonrahmen, Shimano Saint komplett, RaceFace SIXC Parts, BOS Fahrwerk, aufgebaut wie auf Bikes.com abgebildet allerdings mit rotem RaceFace Sattel, Kettenblatt, Griffen und Crankboots. http://www.bikes.com/en/bikes/maiden/2016#/models/maiden-unlimited

Rahmennummer: RMBGMMT0024

Da es noch keine Maiden im Handel gibt, ist es sicher eines der wenigen Maiden, das in freier Wildbahn unterwegs ist. Für die Wiederbeschaffung, bzw. Informationen die zur Findung des Diebes führen loben wir eine Belohnung i.H.v. 1000 € (Eintausend) aus!

Für jede Hilfe bin ich dankbar.

Tom vom Rocky Mountain and Friends Store in München


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feldbergbiker (28. November 2015)

Hallo,
kennt sich jemand mit Rahmennummern aus?
Habe einen Vertex 999 RSL Rahmen auf e-bay ersteigert und der hat eine merkwürdige Nummer:
GFPMB-PM-20-0-12-1275
Gruß
Bob


----------



## Ro_bby (26. Januar 2016)

Hallo, Ich biete 2 Rocky Mountain Sachen an für euch Rocky Mountain Fans sicher interessant 

1)hat jemand Interesse an einem neuen EVOC Kulturbeutel mit Rocky Mountain Logo? 35€ VHB
Sieht schick aus, nur ich brauche ihn nicht. Der Beutel ohne Logo kostet übrigens 40€. Mit logo ist er nicht zu kaufen

2) Ich biete euch die Chance auf ein ziemliches Schnäppchen, für einen Altitude Rahmen
Außerdem verkaufe ich meinen Altitude Rahmen von 2013. Es ist die 750 MSL Lackierung, die Version mit dem Carbon Hauptrahmen und Alustreben. Für 550€ VHB. Rahmengröße XL
Hat komplett neue Gleitlager für 160€ bekommen. Ist an sich in einem gutem Zustand. Aber : Da der Rahmen nie abgeklebt war gibt es viele kleine Kratzer, das meiste könnte wahrscheinlich heraus poliert werden. Zweite Sache ist, dass die Kettenstreben einen durch die Bremssceibe verursachten Schaden (Kettenstrebe grob angekratzt). Bin danach weitergefahren, hab es aber zur Sicherheit von der Firma Steiner professionell verstärken/reparieren lassen. Mach mir darum  keine Sorgen mehr , außerdem ist auch eine lebenslange Garantie von Steiner für die reparierte Stelle gewährt.
Hätte jemand Interesse? Hab es noch nicht in den Bikemarkt gestellt, werde ich aber in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen. Am besten PM an mich.


----------



## gobo (26. Januar 2016)

zeigmal den kulturbeutel!


----------



## Ro_bby (26. Januar 2016)

Hier die Bilder von Kulturbeutel und Rahmen.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B80cE_XkMwDZSVJsQ29RZzVBRjg

Für 35€ lege ich auch die Sticker und den Schlüsselbund dazu und den Katalog der auch auf dem Bild zu sehen ist!


----------



## doctorska (27. Januar 2016)

Hallo Ro bby was möchtest du den für den Versand haben .


----------



## Ro_bby (27. Januar 2016)

du meinst sicher den Kulturbeutel , oder?
hab gerade mein Paket ausgemessen und auf der DHL Seite geguckt. das wären 4,50€

übrigens kostet der normale evoc kulturbeutel (ohne rocky logo) 40€


----------



## Ro_bby (29. Januar 2016)

Sorry für den Doppelpost! Da sich nun mehrere gemeldet haben, aber niemand so richtig zugeschlagen hat, hab ich den Evoc Rocky Mountain Kulturbeutel (und auch den Altitude Rahmen) mal in den Bikemarkt gestellt.
Link für den Kulturbeutel: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...lturbeutel-und-weitere-rocky-mountain-goodies
Link für den Rahmen: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/723019-rocky-mountain-altitude-750-msl-carbon-gr-xl

So jetzt hör ich auf hier dazwischenzufunken, alles weitere kann ja über den Bikemarkt geklärt werden!
LG,
Rob


----------



## gobo (5. Februar 2017)

leute hätte ne sammlung zu verkaufen!!bei interesse meldet euch!


----------



## Ghost301078 (21. Mai 2018)

Bike Festival Willingen:
30 Euro wollten die in Willingen beim Bike Festival für eine Probefahrt Rocky Mountain haben, sagte ein Kumpel.
Das ist ja echt unglaublich. Wie arrogant sind die Jungs/Mädels von bike action eigentlich. Ich hab 2 Rockies im Keller stehen, weiß aber ehrlich gesagt noch nicht, ob ich mir in einigen Jahren wieder eins kaufen werde. Evtl. direkt in Kanada aber nicht mehr bei dem deutschen Vertriebspartner...
Der Kollege hatte übrigens zum Thunderbolt tendiert. Jetzt kauft er´s nicht!

Schönen Abend
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (1. Juni 2018)

Die Demodays kosten halt irgendwen Geld, und wenn da kein Händler dahinter steht der das auffängt muss es jemand bezahlen. Und grad in Willingen wo extrem viel los ist wird denke ich so selektiert.


----------



## mrwulf (6. Juni 2018)

Ghost301078 schrieb:


> Bike Festival Willingen:
> 30 Euro wollten die in Willingen beim Bike Festival für eine Probefahrt Rocky Mountain haben, sagte ein Kumpel.
> Das ist ja echt unglaublich. Wie arrogant sind die Jungs/Mädels von bike action eigentlich. Ich hab 2 Rockies im Keller stehen, weiß aber ehrlich gesagt noch nicht, ob ich mir in einigen Jahren wieder eins kaufen werde. Evtl. direkt in Kanada aber nicht mehr bei dem deutschen Vertriebspartner...
> Der Kollege hatte übrigens zum Thunderbolt tendiert. Jetzt kauft er´s nicht!
> ...



Das ist ja krass! Ich war bei dem Demoday in Elstra und da war das umsonst. Für eine 1h Probefahrt hätte ich definitiv nicht bezahlt, was soll denn das dann für ein Demoday sein? BikeAction schießt echt so langsam den Vogel ab, ob Rocky Mountain Canada weiß, was die so treiben?


----------



## BikeAction (8. Juni 2018)

@mrwulf @Ghost301078 @robbi_n 
Um die Gerüchte vom Hörensagen aus dritter Hand aufzuklären:

Wir unterscheiden zwischen einer DemoTour bei einem unserer Händler und einer DemoTour auf großen Bikefestivals und Testivals.

Die Events bei Händlern sind nach wie vor kostenfrei und man kann sich bereits online dafür mit einem Wunschbike anmelden!

Bei Bikefestivals und Testivals d.h. großen Veranstaltungen verlangen wir eine einmalige Gebühr von: 30,00€ und es ist keine Onlinereservierung möglich. Dafür bieten wir allerdings eine verlängerte Testdauer von nun 1,5 Stunden auf Powerplays und 2 Stunden für alle anderen Bikes an, dass bedeutet das es keine Einschränkung mehr bezüglich der Bikemodelle und -größen gibt – man kann während der gesamten Testival/Festival-Dauer alle verfügbaren Modelle auf Herz und Nieren testen. Egal ob ein Instinct in Größe L oder ein Vertex in Größe S.

Zusätzlich erhält man einen Gutschein im Wert von 30,00€ der dann auf den Bike-Kauf angerechnet wird. Dies wird bei uns am Eventstand aber auch alles im Detail erklärt.

Da bei unseren Events auch sehr oft Mitarbeiter von Rocky Mountain aus Kanada unterstützen, müssen wir nicht weiter darüber sprechen "was wir hier so treiben“. Wir sind ein weltweit agierendes Team.

*Kommende DemoTour Events:*

*BIKE OPENING SÖLDEN* - Testgebühr 30,00€
15. – 17. JUNI 2018

*RADHAUS AM MARKT* - kostenfrei
30. JUNI – 01. JULI 2018

*MF BIKES* - kostenfrei
11. – 12. AUGUST 2018

Mehr unter: http://rockymountaindemotour.de/

Viele Grüße & LOVE THE RIDE


----------



## Ghost301078 (5. August 2018)

Nabend Zusammen!

Ich finde jetzt irgendwie keine bessere Kategorie um das Thema zu posten...

Mein Altitude AL 2014 macht doofe Geräusche. Der Hinterbau wackelt ziemlich. Scheinbar sind die Lager ausgeschlagen.
Find ich ja ehrlich gesagt ganz schön früh. Das Rad hat erst ca. 3000 km gefahren und nicht gerade wirklich harte Einsätze gehabt. Naja, Frage ist nun: Was tun? Einsenden? Komplett alle Lager tauschen? Kann ich das auch selbst?

Bitte mal um Eure Hilfe.

Vielen Dank.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Dreamworks (6. August 2018)

Ghost301078 schrieb:


> Nabend Zusammen!
> 
> Ich finde jetzt irgendwie keine bessere Kategorie um das Thema zu posten...
> 
> ...



Bist wenig infos! Mach mal Bilder oder ein Video und schau dir die Lager doch mal an?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. August 2018)

Ja nach Alter des Bikes solltest du dich an den Händler wenden der dir das Bike verkauft hat.
Der tritt dann mit BikeAction in Verbindung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluhbike (30. Juni 2020)

Weiss jemand ob bald ein neues instinct rauskommt?


----------



## stegster (19. Juli 2020)

Ja, aber kein BC mehr!
Hier gibts einige Infos:
https://forums.mtbr.com/rocky-mountain/2021-instinct-speculation-thread-1128773.html


----------



## Fluhbike (19. Juli 2020)

Sweet, ich wollte eh die normale version, nicht bc?


----------

